# Clearwater Genetics



## Zipz55 (Sep 18, 2019)

thinking about buying a couple packs of their MaiTai crosses but theres not much info out there on these guys

Has anyone grown or smoked MaiTai or any Clearwater strains?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 20, 2020)

Bump cause I'm pretty curious. GLO has a great sale going on and wanna know if its worth their Honey Biscuit, White Hot Guava, Truffle Pig and Moon Juice


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 27, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 28, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Anyone?


its a couple people on Chuckers Paradise growing some of their stuff

I ended up getting 4 packs(White Hot Guava,Cowboy Lemonade,Morning Remedy,and Secret Stash)

I got a White Hot Guava thats a day old.I'll post updates throughout the grow

Also noticed GLO has some Apple Fritter crosses now.Gonna get a couple packs when they go on sale


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 28, 2020)

Ordered the Bittersweet and Moon Juice. just waiting for them to arrive


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 28, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> its a couple people on Chuckers Paradise growing some of their stuff
> 
> I ended up getting 4 packs(White Hot Guava,Cowboy Lemonade,Morning Remedy,and Secret Stash)
> 
> ...


Awesome to hear man, keep up posted! I wanna pick up the apple fritter crosses too if they dont run out.


AlienAthena said:


> Ordered the Bittersweet and Moon Juice. just waiting for them to arrive


I was looking at the Moon Juice too, have you grown anything from them before?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 29, 2020)

So GLO didnt include the Apple Fritter crosses in the new sales but I ended up getting a pack of Sunset Sherb x Apple Fritter and Apple Fritter s1 anyway

im trying my hardest not to buy more packs

i really dont need anymore MaiTai crosses but that 5 for $135 deal is almost too good to pass on

$27 per pack of 10 fem seeds is insane

If anybody was on the fence about trying their gear like I was,now is a good time to take the risk



Spoiler: GLO Sale



NEW, EXCLUSIVE CLEARWATER GENETICS APPLE FRITTER CROSSES HAVE JUST DROPPED!!!

Maitai 4 x Apple Friiter, Sunset Sherbert x Apple Fritter and Kush Mints x Apple Fritter are all limited to 100 packs or less!!


Clearwater Genetics Special!!
The following strains qualify for the following deals! 
Buy 2 packs for $70
Buy 3 packs for $100
Buy 4 packs for $120
Buy 5 packs for $135
White Hot Guava
Honey Biscuit 
Moon Juice
Cowboy Lemonade 
Sugar Rush 
Truffle Pig
Morning Remedy 
Island Dreamsicle 
Bittersweet 
Tiki Torch 


Clearwater Genetics- 
All MaiTai 4 crosses not on the list above qualify for these deals below 
Buy 1 pack for $60
Buy any 2 packs for $115
Buy any 3 packs for $170


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 29, 2020)

Yea... I wish all the mia tia was on sale for that price, really wanted the motorbreath x mia tia. But there still plenty to choose from I'm goi g to try it.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> So GLO didnt include the Apple Fritter crosses in the new sales but I ended up getting a pack of Sunset Sherb x Apple Fritter and Apple Fritter s1 anyway
> 
> im trying my hardest not to buy more packs
> 
> ...


Let us know how that Sherb x Apple Fritter turns out! I'm pretty interested too


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Let us know how that Sherb x Apple Fritter turns out! I'm pretty interested too


I got you

its only been in veg for about 10 days but I’ll post pics once shes in flower

she looks like a slow vegger so maybe 3 to 4 more weeks before flip

my White Hot Guava is 3 weeks into veg

I should be flipping that one by the 1st


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 20, 2020)

Here my 2 Clearwater plants i got going 






White Hot Guava


----------



## newyorkheadrush (Feb 21, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Here my 2 Clearwater plants i got going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 3, 2020)

Is Clearwater's Apple Fritter the same cut as Lumpy's in SoCal?


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 4, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> Is Clearwater's Apple Fritter the same cut as Lumpy's in SoCal?


Yeah


----------



## Royalcloudzfarms (Mar 24, 2020)

I have apple fritter x runtz available


----------



## goMM (Apr 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Here my 2 Clearwater plants i got going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s good with these bro


----------



## goMM (Apr 5, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Ordered the Bittersweet and Moon Juice. just waiting for them to arrive


Throw up some of ya shit pimpin and I’ll follow ur lead


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 5, 2020)

goMM said:


> What’s good with these bro


they're in flower

White Hot Guava is somewhere around 5 weeks and doing fine

Sunset Cider is a runt/mutant with that weird okgb leaf structure.Its about 2 weeks into flower

I'll take a pic when the lights come on later


----------



## goMM (Apr 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> they're in flower
> 
> White Hot Guava is somewhere around 5 weeks and doing fine
> 
> ...


My man I’m in week 1 with the apple tartz I’ll post up


----------



## goMM (Apr 5, 2020)

Apple tartz (runtz x apple fritters)


----------



## goMM (Apr 5, 2020)

Just for verification, no fraudulent shit over here bro


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 5, 2020)

couple phone pics


White Hot Guava

Sunset Cider


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 5, 2020)

goMM said:


> Just for verification, no fraudulent shit over here bro
> View attachment 4524794


These are the Clearwater packs i have so far


----------



## goMM (Apr 6, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> These are the Clearwater packs i have so far
> 
> View attachment 4524940


That’s a lot flamez bro


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 9, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> Is Clearwater's Apple Fritter the same cut as Lumpy's in SoCal?


So I found this post from Lumpy saying he hasn't given Apple Fritter to anyone selling seeds and the folks he has given the cut to are like his homies who would never give it up.

a few possibilities:

1) it is a legit cut because one of Lumpy's homies secretly gave it up
2) it is a legit cut because a worker swiped it from a grow, probably one of Lumpy's homies, because this shit is grown in warehouses staffed by underpaid stoners (Vato suggested this)
3) it is not legit because Clearwater's cut is actually Apple Fritter bag seed
4) it is not legit because it is a renamed cut of something else (renamed by either Clearwater or whomever they got it from)

which do you think it is?

given that what do you think of Clearwater's claim to having Runtz, Gushers, and Now N' Laters to make AF crosses with?



__
http://instagr.am/p/B8o4sV9gy0Z/


----------



## goMM (Apr 9, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> So I found this post from Lumpy saying he hasn't given Apple Fritter to anyone selling seeds and the folks he has given the cut to are like his homies who would never give it up.
> 
> a few possibilities:
> 
> ...


He either don’t know who truly has it or he’s shook to name names...I’m old school not going to be vague when it comes to what’s mine....with that being said if Clearwater frauding I personally will not keep cuts nor buy more packs....will pop every bean I purchased


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 9, 2020)

I dont know how the AF cut got out but it has been out for a while now

a bunch of people have it.Ive seen atleast a dozen people i follow on instagram grow it over the past year

I dont doubt that Clearwater has the cut along with all the other popular cuts 

they have been making fems of the flavor of the month strains for a few years now.They also mass produce and sell bud of these same cuts.If they were frauds somebody would've called them out by now

I understand Lumpy being mad but that doesn't mean Clearwater doesn't have the legit cut


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 9, 2020)

I think you are both probably right. Lumpy doesn't know who all has it any more and Clearwater does have the real one. Clearwater put up a legit looking pics of the mother plant. I couldn't find pics of any of the AF crosses so I think Lumpy is right about them being untested. I doubt people wanting the AF S1 care that much.

White Hot Guava looks like a winner especially for the price at GLO. That one was good enough for Clearwater to select two different genos for AF crosses. Can't wait to see how yours come out Zipz55.


----------



## goMM (Apr 10, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> I think you are both probably right. Lumpy doesn't know who all has it any more and Clearwater does have the real one. Clearwater put up a legit looking pics of the mother plant. I couldn't find pics of any of the AF crosses so I think Lumpy is right about them being untested. I doubt people wanting the AF S1 care that much.
> 
> White Hot Guava looks like a winner especially for the price at GLO. That one was good enough for Clearwater to select two different genos for AF crosses. Can't wait to see how yours come out Zipz55.


White hot guava looks amazing


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 16, 2020)

The new Creamsicle drop is up at GLO but it isn’t on sale yet

10 new Creamsicle crosses plus S1s


----------



## goMM (Apr 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> The new Creamsicle drop is up at GLO but it isn’t on sale yet
> 
> 10 new Creamsicle crosses plus S1s


So.....what u getting?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 16, 2020)

goMM said:


> So.....what u getting?


nothing right now.Im gonna wait a couple weeks until they get cheaper but these are the ones I got my eye on

Cereal Bars(Fruity Pebbles OG)
Creamsizzle(Runtz)
Crank Yanker(Truffle Pig)

the Gelatti and Gushers crosses are potential backups if the ones I want sell out before they go on sale


----------



## goMM (Apr 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> nothing right now.Im gonna wait a couple weeks until they get cheaper but these are the ones I got my eye on
> 
> Cereal Bars(Fruity Pebbles OG)
> Creamsizzle(Runtz)
> ...


Ditto
Ditto
Granny’s apple sass


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 16, 2020)

Did GLO drop the price on any Apple Fritter crosses?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 16, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> Did GLO drop the price on any Apple Fritter crosses?


they're currently 1 for $85 and 2 for $155

price will more than likely go down more over the next week or 2 with the new drop so I'd wait it out a bit


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm done paying high prices for seeds, $35-40 is a good price for what appears to be good fems. I don't care if the one I want sells out, it probably isn't actually any better than whats left, there's always more gear coming, and I have enough already.

I'm done with regs too. With fems, both parents are elite selections instead of just one.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Apr 23, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> I'm done paying high prices for seeds, $35-40 is a good price for what appears to be good fems. I don't care if the one I want sells out, it probably isn't actually any better than whats left, there's always more gear coming, and I have enough already.
> 
> I'm done with regs too. With fems, both parents are elite selections instead of just one.


And that's where you're making the mistake. Having grown thousands of fems and regs, fems tend to have a lower rate of long term keepers for me, IME.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Got me a 5 pack from glo, prices were too good to pass on the maitai crosses. Had some issues with germination, lost a few. 

Can truly care less about s1 drama and IG beef and breeder code. Just bring me the fire for good price.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> So I found this post from Lumpy saying he hasn't given Apple Fritter to anyone selling seeds and the folks he has given the cut to are like his homies who would never give it up.
> 
> a few possibilities:
> 
> ...


I'm thinking 1 or 2. Large facility, underpaid workers, it's too easy to make a quick buck. Runtz and gushers are easy to get now, not a big deal. Not sure about now n later.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 25, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> And that's where you're making the mistake. Having grown thousands of fems and regs, fems tend to have a lower rate of long term keepers for me, IME.


That hasn't been my experience. But it is well established how reliable anecdotes are, which is not very much at all. What I do know is breeding is all about selection and fems have regs beat by a mile. Male selection is a joke compared to female selection.


----------



## TeddyTerps916 (Apr 30, 2020)

goMM said:


> Just for verification, no fraudulent shit over here bro
> View attachment 4524794


How are your Apple Tartz looming now? Just picked up a pack


----------



## goMM (Apr 30, 2020)

TeddyTerps916 said:


> How are your Apple Tartz looming now? Just picked up a pack


----------



## TeddyTerps916 (Apr 30, 2020)

TeddyTerps916 said:


> How are your Apple Tartz looming now? Just picked up a pack


How many weeks into flower?


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 30, 2020)

goMM said:


> [frosty tartz elided...]


loosk good, how do those apple tartz smell?


----------



## goMM (Apr 30, 2020)

TeddyTerps916 said:


> How many weeks into flower?


Approaching 3 weeks


----------



## goMM (Apr 30, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> loosk good, how do those apple tartz smell?


She’s all apple right now, like a crab apple that fell off the tree and got kicked under some shrubbery found just in time before it decomposes


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 30, 2020)

goMM said:


> She’s all apple right now, like a crab apple that fell off the tree and got kicked under some shrubbery found just in time before it decomposes


yea sure smells like it


----------



## TeddyTerps916 (Apr 30, 2020)

goMM said:


> Approaching 3 weeks





Indoorpro said:


> yea sure smells like it


Looking good, Did you pop just 1 bean?


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 30, 2020)

TeddyTerps916 said:


> Looking good, Did you pop just 1 bean?


got 4 going at the moment 4th week flower


----------



## TeddyTerps916 (Apr 30, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> got 4 going at the moment 4th week flower


Throw some flower pics up when you get a chance. Would love to get a good look at what I’m working with.


----------



## goMM (Apr 30, 2020)

TeddyTerps916 said:


> Looking good, Did you pop just 1 bean?


I popped 3 more someone’s running them I’ll get a pic of them over the weekend


----------



## Indoorpro (May 1, 2020)

Can see purps coming!


----------



## goMM (May 1, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Can see purps coming!
> View attachment 4551499View attachment 4551500


Yeah bro she bout to put it on for you


----------



## Indoorpro (May 1, 2020)

Yea bud so far !


----------



## Zipz55 (May 4, 2020)

added these to the stash


----------



## TeddyTerps916 (May 13, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Yea bud so far !


How are those Apple Tartz doing?


----------



## goMM (May 13, 2020)

TeddyTerps916 said:


> How are those Apple Tartz doing?


Mines is straight appleheads


----------



## TeddyTerps916 (May 13, 2020)

goMM said:


> Mines is straight appleheads
> View attachment 4564912


Looking good my guy, Definitely some fire


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

AT#1 Day 45


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

AT#2 day 45


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

AT#3 day 45


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

Bittersweet #1 day 45


----------



## goMM (May 14, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> AT#3 day 45
> View attachment 4565089View attachment 4565090


Which one AT1 or AT3


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

label on top of the pics..


----------



## goMM (May 14, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> label on top of the pics..


My apologies I meant which one out of those two do you prefer


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

Bittersweet #2 day 45


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

Honey biscuits #1 day 45


----------



## TeddyTerps916 (May 14, 2020)

goMM said:


> Which one AT1 or AT3


#1 and #3 are exactly what I was hoping for when copping this pack


----------



## TeddyTerps916 (May 14, 2020)

About to do a 10 seed hunt at my boys house, thanks for the inspiration


----------



## goMM (May 14, 2020)

TeddyTerps916 said:


> About to do a 10 seed hunt at my boys house, thanks for the inspiration


Good shit I haven’t had any problems from there mai tai line either and they active on IG....will respond and repost


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

Apple tartz is greasy/sticky/stank lol


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

goMM said:


> Good shit I haven’t had any problems from there mai tai line either and they active on IG....will respond and repost


I’m kinda worried about the purple punch in the mai tai crosses tho but so far I’m liking all the smells coming from all the bittersweets and honey biscuits!


----------



## goMM (May 14, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> I’m kinda worried about the purple punch in the mai tai crosses tho but so far I’m liking all the smells coming from all the bittersweets and honey biscuits!


The honey biscuit looks Biscotti, the PP in the bittersweet should be a nice contrast to the garlic if your getting those notes from her...they all look chunky


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

goMM said:


> My apologies I meant which one out of those two do you prefer


Honestly i like all four! Number 1 & 2 looking similar with smaller dense buds, i gotta take a pic of number 4 she stinks more and sticky lol All stinks


----------



## goMM (May 14, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Honestly i like all four! Number 1 & 2 looking similar with smaller dense buds, i gotta take a pic of number 4 she stinks more and sticky lol All stinks


Dope


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

Well this is my first coco run! I’m in 1gal. Normally do rdwc


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2020)

goMM said:


> The honey biscuit looks Biscotti, the PP in the bittersweet should be a nice contrast to the garlic if your getting those notes from her...they all look chunky


Garlic more coming from the bittersweet #1


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

Sunset Cider


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

White Hot Guava


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 16, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> I’m kinda worried about the purple punch in the mai tai crosses tho but so far I’m liking all the smells coming from all the bittersweets and honey biscuits!


bruh I felt this same exact way .. still ordered 4 packs bc they were great priced .. I’m scared of the of the pp .. did rados herb and it was nice but the pp was too dominant


----------



## Indoorpro (May 16, 2020)

I did ihg platinum punch before & the smoke was weakkkk but the bag appeal was 100% pretty . That’s why i stay away from purple punch lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> I did ihg platinum punch before & the smoke was weakkkk but the bag appeal was 100% pretty . That’s why i stay away from purple punch lol


Same. I'd rate it as one of the most boring strains I've ever grown. Bag appeal was off the charts but the high was weak as shit.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> White Hot Guava
> 
> View attachment 4567118View attachment 4567121View attachment 4567122View attachment 4567123View attachment 4567124


What day in flower?


----------



## Indoorpro (May 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Sunset Cider
> 
> 
> View attachment 4567101View attachment 4567102View attachment 4567105View attachment 4567106


Got 1 bittersweet mutant with leaves just like this and so far she surprise the shit out me by stretching
Into a decent size but the buds looking small & dense


----------



## Zipz55 (May 16, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> What day in flower?


78



Indoorpro said:


> Got 1 bittersweet mutant with leaves just like this and so far she surprise the shit out me by stretching
> Into a decent size but the buds looking small & dense


yeah its a ogkb pheno

mines vegged slow as hell and got flipped when it was still tiny because all the other plants were ready

it still yielded well few under the circumstances


----------



## Indoorpro (May 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> 78
> 
> 
> yeah its a ogkb pheno
> ...


cool!


----------



## shuu80 (May 16, 2020)

goMM said:


> Apple tartz (runtz x apple fritters)
> View attachment 4524790
> View attachment 4524793


What setup you use buddy that thing is tall this gotta be a 2nd or 3rd week into growing


----------



## goMM (May 16, 2020)

shuu80 said:


> What setup you use buddy that thing is tall this gotta be a 2nd or 3rd week into growing


Just a open room with LED, normally HPS but they gotta retreat in the hotter months, bunch of fans, roots organic soil 2 bags to a bag of coco (SunXL I think) nectar of the gods (poop juice)...lot of music, genuine love, oh and I talk a lot of shit to dem girls


----------



## goMM (May 16, 2020)

goMM said:


> Just a open room with LED, normally HPS but they gotta retreat in the hotter months, bunch of fans, roots organic soil 2 bags to a bag of coco (SunXL I think) nectar of the gods (poop juice)...lot of music, genuine love, oh and I talk a lot of shit to dem girls


I’m responding to that pic everything the same except I got tents for bloom


----------



## goMM (May 22, 2020)

Bittersweet I pulled a little early day 60 for a possible reveg


----------



## Indoorpro (May 22, 2020)

@goMM Guess you like her


----------



## goMM (May 22, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> @goMM Guess you like her


I started her but the credit goes out to my brother for flowering her out for me.....everything I’ve read on there gear is the smell transfers to the taste so I’m definitely in love at the moment....my brother said tester nug was real nice


----------



## Indoorpro (May 22, 2020)

goMM said:


> I started her but the credit goes out to my brother for flowering her out for me.....everything I’ve read on there gear is the smell transfers to the taste so I’m definitely in love at the moment....my brother said tester nug was real nice


Cool got me can't wait to chop lolol... how is the tartz?


----------



## Indoorpro (May 22, 2020)

goMM said:


> Bittersweet I pulled a little early day 60 for a possible reveg
> View attachment 4573483View attachment 4573485


How the hell you guys finish without any tip burns or anything? nice looking lady


----------



## goMM (May 22, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> How the hell you guys finish without any tip burns or anything? nice looking lady


Appreciate that bro, I’ll give the credit to the ladies


----------



## goMM (May 22, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Cool got me can't wait to chop lolol... how is the tartz?


She got about a week and a half left, like the Bittersweet straight cruise control respect to the ladies and the breeders Clearwater....u pull any of your yet


----------



## Indoorpro (May 22, 2020)

goMM said:


> She got about a week and a half left, like the Bittersweet straight cruise control respect to the ladies and the breeders Clearwater....u pull any of your yet
> View attachment 4573565View attachment 4573566


Not yet bro.... i'm at day 53


----------



## goMM (May 22, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Not yet bro.... i'm at day 53


I’ll be tuned in


----------



## Indoorpro (May 23, 2020)

AT#3 day 54


----------



## Indoorpro (May 23, 2020)

AT#1 day 54


----------



## Indoorpro (May 23, 2020)

AT#2 day 54


----------



## Indoorpro (May 23, 2020)

AT#4 day 54


----------



## Indoorpro (May 23, 2020)

Bittersweet #1 day 54 guess she’s more gmo


----------



## goMM (May 23, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> AT#3 day 54
> View attachment 4574031View attachment 4574056


Chunker


----------



## goMM (May 23, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> AT#2 day 54
> View attachment 4574036


There she go!


----------



## Indoorpro (May 25, 2020)

Honey biscuits #1 & #2 day 56


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Honey biscuits #1 & #2 day 56
> View attachment 4575902View attachment 4575903View attachment 4575908View attachment 4575909View attachment 4575910


Is it me or does the whole mai tai line got rails for days


----------



## Indoorpro (May 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> Is it me or does the whole mai tai line got rails for days


Mai tai seems good lol


----------



## AlienAthena (May 25, 2020)

Moon Juice



Bittersweet



Both strains are ticking a lot of boxes but the real test will be in the smoke. Have clones on standby


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Moon Juice
> View attachment 4576090
> View attachment 4576091
> 
> ...


Pimpin since pimpin since pimpin


----------



## AlienAthena (May 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> Pimpin since pimpin since pimpin


Seeing how these turned out has me regretting not stocking up on other Mai Tai crosses I don’t have when Glo had em for the low. haven’t revceived an email since thursday


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Seeing how these turned out has me regretting not stocking up on other Mai Tai crosses I don’t have when Glo had em for the low. haven’t revceived an email since thursday


Just make em count *insert flex emoji*


----------



## Indoorpro (May 25, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Seeing how these turned out has me regretting not stocking up on other Mai Tai crosses I don’t have when Glo had em for the low. haven’t revceived an email since thursday


Same thing i said lolol but the pp had me thinking


----------



## Indoorpro (May 25, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Moon Juice
> View attachment 4576090
> View attachment 4576091
> 
> ...


Looking good bud!


----------



## Zipz55 (May 25, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Seeing how these turned out has me regretting not stocking up on other Mai Tai crosses I don’t have when Glo had em for the low. haven’t revceived an email since thursday


they still have 6 or 7 MaiTai crosses available

the deal is 
1 for $45
2 for $80
3 for $105
4 for $120


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> they still have 6 or 7 MaiTai crosses available
> 
> the deal is
> 1 for $45
> ...


Putting that pressure on @AlienAthena lol


----------



## Zipz55 (May 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> Putting that pressure on @AlienAthena lol


might aswell get them before they're gone

cant beat the prices,plus the couple packs Ive opened had more than 10 beans

my White Hot Guava had 14 beans in the pack and it was 17 in the Sunset Cider

I put in a order for Truffle Pig and a couple of the Creamsicle crosses


----------



## AlienAthena (May 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> might aswell get them before they're gone
> 
> cant beat the prices,plus the couple packs Ive opened had more than 10 beans
> 
> ...


I’ve been talking myself out of buying more for a solid month and now the ones I want are gone. Hopefully he just slow on adding his “last 2” packs to the site


----------



## Indoorpro (May 26, 2020)

Heat seeker gone


----------



## AlienAthena (May 26, 2020)

That’s one I had my eye on. smh “gotta be quicker than that!”


----------



## Zipz55 (May 27, 2020)

sampled the White Hot Guava last night and its fire

surprisingly its more potent than the Chem D x GSC plant i harvested last week.I wasnt expecting that

hits smooth for it not to be cured yet

has a sweet grapey taste that lingers


----------



## Indoorpro (May 27, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> sampled the White Hot Guava last night and its fire
> 
> surprisingly its more potent than the Chem D x GSC plant i harvested last week.I wasnt expecting that
> 
> ...


Day u chop her? i'm thinking about letting my ladies go 70 days


----------



## Zipz55 (May 27, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Day u chop her? i'm thinking about letting my ladies go 70 days


I let it go 11 weeks but it was done around day 70


----------



## Indoorpro (May 27, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I let it go 11 weeks but it was done around day 70


cool thx


----------



## Indoorpro (May 30, 2020)

Day 61 lights out pic
Bittersweet #1

AT#3


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

Apple tartz day 56 gasoline drenched apple warheadz


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Apple tartz day 56 gasoline drenched apple warheadz
> View attachment 4583230
> View attachment 4583231


Crazy nice bro. When u plan to chop her?


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Crazy nice bro. When u plan to chop her?


Appreciate that bro thinking a week, run the cut 60


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 61 lights out pic
> Bittersweet #1
> View attachment 4580930View attachment 4580931
> AT#3
> View attachment 4580933View attachment 4580934


U got more purple on the leaves...she gassy


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 61 lights out pic
> Bittersweet #1
> View attachment 4580930View attachment 4580931
> AT#3
> View attachment 4580933View attachment 4580934


Damn bro that big ass head got her knees buckling lol


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Appreciate that bro thinking a week, run the cut 60


Nice I actually can chop now but ill wait couple more days


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> Damn bro that big ass head got her knees buckling lol


Lol i crop her lolol


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 2, 2020)

Damn it you guys I was done buying seeds


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 4, 2020)

AT#3


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 4, 2020)

Got apple tartz, bittersweet and hot guava. Gonna pop those tartz next looking fire.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 4, 2020)

Hoping the buzz better than the looks..


----------



## goMM (Jun 11, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Hoping the buzz better than the looks..


I’ll let u know next week bro shit transformed to a runtz heavy heavy kerosene on the front and back end RS


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 12, 2020)

AT#3


----------



## goMM (Jun 12, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> AT#3
> View attachment 4592987View attachment 4592988View attachment 4592989


Beautiful bro she got dark on you looks delicious


----------



## TeddyTerps916 (Jun 12, 2020)

goMM said:


> I’ll let u know next week bro shit transformed to a runtz heavy heavy kerosene on the front and back end RS
> View attachment 4592753View attachment 4592754


Beautiful job


----------



## goMM (Jun 12, 2020)

TeddyTerps916 said:


> Beautiful job


Much appreciated bro


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

Island Dreamsicle....CLEARWATERTERPINESAREMEAN


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 23, 2020)

Looking killer bud!


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 23, 2020)

So far i dig clearwater genetics...


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> So far i dig clearwater genetics...


Aye bro @AlienAthena will always have access to any Clearwater cut in my library for the alley oop I fuck with these cats heavy I’ve grown out 40 seeds across the Mai tai line and fritters line no herm and all the tossers where yield related never terps or potency


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

Beautiful color and frost and normally 12-14 in a pack and it’s some banks u can get them on the low..I would pay full price if I didn’t fuck with GLO RS


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 23, 2020)

goMM said:


> Beautiful color and frost and normally 12-14 in a pack and it’s some banks u can get them on the low..I would pay full price if I didn’t fuck with GLO RS


Yea glo got me hook on those crazy prices!


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 23, 2020)

Honey biscuits


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> Honey biscuits
> View attachment 4604044


Fuego


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 23, 2020)

Everything I’ve seen from them looks fire not just pics like most but the home growers kill it .. I’m about to pop more white hot guava and I think I have truffle pig


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Everything I’ve seen from them looks fire not just pics like most but the home growers kill it .. I’m about to pop more white hot guava and I think I have truffle pig


Winning!!!


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 23, 2020)

My Bittersweet main cola got mold due to inadequate air flow in my tent. Probably a solid 14 grams lost but still have plenty left and two clones ready to go. I harvested my Moon Juice 2 weeks ago and the Tropicanna Cookies terps are strong imo. I’ll get pics up later


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 23, 2020)

goMM said:


> Aye bro @AlienAthena will always have access to any Clearwater cut in my library for the alley oop I fuck with these cats heavy I’ve grown out 40 seeds across the Mai tai line and fritters line no herm and all the tossers where yield related never terps or potency


Dang bro what else you pick up from em? I just started an Apple Tartz. I’m trying to decide between starting some Primal Fusion, Honey Biscuit or Truffle Pig


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> My Bittersweet main cola got mold due to inadequate air flow in my tent. Probably a solid 14 grams lost but still have plenty left and two clones ready to go. I harvested my Moon Juice 2 weeks ago and the Tropicanna Cookies terps are strong imo. I’ll get pics up later


The Clearwater Queen


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Dang bro what else you pick up from em? I just started an Apple Tartz. I’m trying to decide between starting some Primal Fusion, Honey Biscuit or Truffle Pig


The whole mai tai line and the apple tartz bout to grip the WCxCreamsicle cross


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Dang bro what else you pick up from em? I just started an Apple Tartz. I’m trying to decide between starting some Primal Fusion, Honey Biscuit or Truffle Pig


Trying reveg that one bittersweet u hit me with....shit stacked up and was the right stink mixed with the right sweet


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 23, 2020)

Anyone pop the kush mints x apple fritter yet?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 23, 2020)

Indoorpro said:


> So far i dig clearwater genetics...


Me too

White Hot Guava is straight fire

one of the best highs I’ve had from stuff I grew myself


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 23, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Dang bro what else you pick up from em? I just started an Apple Tartz. I’m trying to decide between starting some Primal Fusion, Honey Biscuit or Truffle Pig


Truffle Pig


goMM said:


> The whole mai tai line and the apple tartz bout to grip the WCxCreamsicle cross


gotdamn bro you got the whole MaiTai line? lol

what your favorite out of the ones you’ve grown so far?




Indoorpro said:


> Anyone pop the kush mints x apple fritter yet?


I haven’t seen any grows of it yet on forums or instagram but i have a pack and will run 1 at the end of the summer


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 23, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Truffle Pig
> 
> gotdamn bro you got the whole MaiTai line? lol
> 
> ...


Will be looking forward for it!


----------



## goMM (Jun 24, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Truffle Pig
> 
> gotdamn bro you got the whole MaiTai line? lol
> 
> ...


Probably the Bittersweet so far


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 24, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> they still have 6 or 7 MaiTai crosses available
> 
> the deal is
> 1 for $45
> ...


Are prices like this still available anywhere? I'm interested in the breeder, but I'm only seeing the packs available at horror and neptune atm, both at 150$. And what's 'glo'? I'm out of the loop boys, been hibernating working on a new buildout.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 24, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Are prices like this still available anywhere? I'm interested in the breeder, but I'm only seeing the packs available at horror and neptune atm, both at 150$. And what's 'glo'? I'm out of the loop boys, been hibernating working on a new buildout.


Gloseedbank


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 24, 2020)

Bittersweet went 79 days in flower due to spotting mold... Its evident in pics from 6/15 so I really messed up here on not thoroughly checking. Also threw some late nanners. Bittersweet clone went in right after cutting this one.


----------



## goMM (Jun 24, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Bittersweet went 79 days in flower due to spotting mold... Its evident in pics from 6/15 so I really messed up here on not thoroughly checking. Also threw some late nanners. Bittersweet clone went in right after cutting this one.
> View attachment 4604912
> 
> View attachment 4604913
> ...


Looks fire what r u doing to keep humidity down


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 24, 2020)

Moon Juice was chopped some weeks ago on day 66 of flower


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 24, 2020)

goMM said:


> Looks fire what r u doing to keep humidity down


Turned up both my tower fan and exhaust fan. Had them on lower settings before all this humidity came about. I hate living in this swampy area in the summer


----------



## goMM (Jun 24, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Moon Juice was chopped some weeks ago on day 66 of flower
> 
> View attachment 4604942
> 
> ...


Did u take a cut of this pimp juice


----------



## goMM (Jun 24, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Turned up both my tower fan and exhaust fan. Had them on lower settings before all this humidity came about. I hate living in this swampy area in the summer


Damn


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 24, 2020)

goMM said:


> Did u take a cut of this pimp juice


Yessir! 2 clones and I cloned the clones

Next run will decide if I keep the 2nd gen of clones.


----------



## goMM (Jun 24, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Yessir! 2 clones and I cloned the clones
> 
> Next run will decide if I keep the 2nd gen of clones.


Looks like a keeper


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 24, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Are prices like this still available anywhere? I'm interested in the breeder, but I'm only seeing the packs available at horror and neptune atm, both at 150$. And what's 'glo'? I'm out of the loop boys, been hibernating working on a new buildout.





gandlapparel.com



the current GLO deal is

MaiTai crosses
1 for $50
2 for $90

Apple Fritter crosses
1 for $95
2 for $185
3 for $270
4 for $340

Creamsicle crosses
1 for $90
2 for $175
3 for $255
4 for $320
5 for $375

buy 2 packs of any Creamsicle cross and get Lemon Tree x Creamsicle and Gello x Creamsicle for free


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 24, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Moon Juice was chopped some weeks ago on day 66 of flower
> 
> View attachment 4604942
> 
> ...


Looks dankkk


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 25, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Moon Juice was chopped some weeks ago on day 66 of flower
> 
> View attachment 4604942
> 
> ...


How did it turn out smell wise?


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 26, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How did it turn out smell wise?


Heavy on the orange. Smells like how your hands smell after you’ve peeled an orange and then washed your hands


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 26, 2020)

The plant has an awesome structure and the looks pass the visual test. I think I may try this one.


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 29, 2020)

Has anyone ran the Apple fritter s1? Just copped a pack and wonder if anyone has any pointers they can give me. Also what they thought about the strain I heard it's real fire but need some feed back. Please lmk if anyone can help


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 29, 2020)

@ zipz55 I don't see it for sale on glo for those prices? Sounds like a deal but there all at 110$ for one pack


----------



## goMM (Jun 29, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> Has anyone ran the Apple fritter s1? Just copped a pack and wonder if anyone has any pointers they can give me. Also what they thought about the strain I heard it's real fire but need some feed back. Please lmk if anyone can help


No but the Runtz x AF cross was amazing from what I’ve heard and personal experience....I know someone wasn’t happy about this S1....lol must be good


----------



## goMM (Jun 29, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> @ zipz55 I don't see it for sale on glo for those prices? Sounds like a deal but there all at 110$ for one pack


Invoice will recognize the sale


----------



## goMM (Jun 29, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> Has anyone ran the Apple fritter s1? Just copped a pack and wonder if anyone has any pointers they can give me. Also what they thought about the strain I heard it's real fire but need some feed back. Please lmk if anyone can help


Oh and I gotta pack enroute going to drop them hoes like a PIMP


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 29, 2020)

I hope it's I really wanna see some pics or something so o can compare too


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 4, 2020)

Anybody know the genetics of Creamsicle?


----------



## goMM (Jul 4, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Anybody know the genetics of Creamsicle?


Cookies and cream x purple punch 2.0


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 4, 2020)

goMM said:


> Cookies and cream x purple punch 2.0


Awesome. Sounds pretty damn nice. Thanks!!!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> Apple tartz day 56 gasoline drenched apple warheadz
> View attachment 4583230
> View attachment 4583231


El Fuego lil bro !


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jul 21, 2020)

holy shit everything from clearwater genetics looks insane. have to get myself a pack but everything i put my eye on goes out of stock aha


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jul 21, 2020)

i need your guys help im stuck on the i can only get 2 packs and im stuck for choice, what would you guys pick out of the 5?
Granny sass apple (Apple fritter x creamsicle 4)
Purple Flavonoid (Gelatti x creamsicle 4)
Jelly Delicious (White Hot Guava #35 x creamsicle 4)
Cold Stone (Gelato 41 x creamsicle 4)
White Hot Screamsicle (White hot guava x creamsicle 4)
and any of these sativa doms? or indica dom? i prefer indica doms.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 21, 2020)

strictlyflavours said:


> i need your guys help im stuck on the i can only get 2 packs and im stuck for choice, what would you guys pick out of the 5?
> Granny sass apple (Apple fritter x creamsicle 4)
> Purple Flavonoid (Gelatti x creamsicle 4)
> Jelly Delicious (White Hot Guava #35 x creamsicle 4)
> ...


theyre all indica leaning

i wouldnt buy Purple Flavoniod since its one of the freebies

I'd pick Jelly Delicious and Granny Apple Sass out of those choices


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jul 21, 2020)

thanks man i was ganna pick the purple flavoniod iswell because of the gelatti cross haha, good thing i didnt. im about to purchase from https://thebritishseedcompany.co.uk/ only place in the uk stocking them.
wonder what jelly delicious would be like? anybody grown it?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 21, 2020)

strictlyflavours said:


> thanks man i was ganna pick the purple flavoniod iswell because of the gelatti cross haha, good thing i didnt. im about to purchase from https://thebritishseedcompany.co.uk/ only place in the uk stocking them.
> wonder what jelly delicious would be like? anybody grown it?


my bad I assumed you were getting them from GLO

probably wont be any freebies from that bank so go ahead and get Purple Flavonoid if you want the Gelatti cross


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jul 22, 2020)

Just bought the Granny Apple Sass and Purple Flavonoid.


----------



## goMM (Jul 22, 2020)

strictlyflavours said:


> Just bought the Granny Apple Sass and Purple Flavonoid.


U r about to win Clearwater definitely making a statement last year and the 7 months of this year...personally ran 7 different packs of their gear


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jul 23, 2020)

got my packs, ended up getting a freebie iswell which was unexpected, they give me a free pack of Pint Sized (Gello x Creamsicle #4). 
anybody ran any of the creamsicle lines yet?


----------



## thujux (Jul 24, 2020)

strictlyflavours said:


> got my packs, ended up getting a freebie iswell which was unexpected, they give me a free pack of Pint Sized (Gello x Creamsicle #4).
> anybody ran any of the creamsicle lines yet?


I have jelly delicious, pint sized, neapolitan swirl, gushers n cream that are in veg right now. 2 of each.

so anybody recommend any off the smoke? They all look nice here and I want to pick up 2-3 more packs.


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jul 24, 2020)

thujux said:


> I have jelly delicious, pint sized, neapolitan swirl, gushers n cream that are in veg right now. 2 of each.
> 
> so anybody recommend any off the smoke? They all look nice here and I want to pick up 2-3


 lol they all look too nice don’t they


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 24, 2020)

thujux said:


> I have jelly delicious, pint sized, neapolitan swirl, gushers n cream that are in veg right now. 2 of each.
> 
> so anybody recommend any off the smoke? They all look nice here and I want to pick up 2-3 more packs.


White Hot Guava is fire


----------



## DGCloud (Jul 24, 2020)

I got some apple fritter s1 that I'm sitting on! Any body got a report on the Apple fritter?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 24, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> So GLO didnt include the Apple Fritter crosses in the new sales but I ended up getting a pack of Sunset Sherb x Apple Fritter and Apple Fritter s1 anyway
> 
> im trying my hardest not to buy more packs
> 
> ...


So, odd question but did you see any hermies in the sherb crosses?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 25, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> So, odd question but did you see any hermies in the sherb crosses?


No

I only popped 1 Sunset Cider but it didn’t herm

I’ve grown 2 other sherb crosses from other breeders and didn’t have any herms from those either


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> No
> 
> I only popped 1 Sunset Cider but it didn’t herm
> 
> I’ve grown 2 other sherb crosses from other breeders and didn’t have any herms from those either


The archive cross i popped and ran was hella unstable...could have been enviroment but im pretty sure it wasnt, as enviroment wasnt really an issie for 30 or so other crosses.

Both a sherb and anothet cross but hell i didnt order the seeds and they didnt seed my personal grow so oh well


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 26, 2020)

Im doing 2 bittersweet and 2 white hot guava next


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 26, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> The archive cross i popped and ran was hella unstable...could have been enviroment but im pretty sure it wasnt, as enviroment wasnt really an issie for 30 or so other crosses.
> 
> Both a sherb and anothet cross but hell i didnt order the seeds and they didnt seed my personal grow so oh well


My sunset sherbert x chocolate diesel I ran last had a couple hermies. Only sherb I've ran but killer buds and they just got some of the lower buds so no biggie


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 26, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> So I found this post from Lumpy saying he hasn't given Apple Fritter to anyone selling seeds and the folks he has given the cut to are like his homies who would never give it up.
> 
> a few possibilities:
> 
> ...


A farm in washington has it as well... and from the horses mouth the cut the farm i worked at had thw same cut as alex from clear water, who got theirs first...idk but i confirmed it with my guy when the first glo drop happened...


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jul 26, 2020)

yeah real genetics here, no bullshit, lumpy is just pissed right off that other people got there hands on it


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 26, 2020)

Ya, even the guy who sourced that farms cut said he was unware of the clearwater crosses till they dropped


----------



## goMM (Jul 26, 2020)

White Hot Guava 


Gassy tropical guava punch....yup in that order accompanied by a gassy ending I failed to mention....just to think I got this pack from GLO 3 for 110....45 seeds to hunt


----------



## strictlyflavours (Aug 3, 2020)

Anybody got anymore juicy bud pics for us? I’m yet to see a bad plant from Clearwater


----------



## Greencod40 (Aug 3, 2020)

Cowboy Lemonade at about week 6. Pic of a lower bud.


----------



## strictlyflavours (Aug 4, 2020)

Clearwater I think claim that all there strains are high yielding, is this true in your guys experience?


----------



## goMM (Aug 4, 2020)

strictlyflavours said:


> Clearwater I think claim that all there strains are high yielding, is this true in your guys experience?


Everything is dense so has the potential just been hunting in gallon pots minimum feed pulling a zippper


----------



## Greencod40 (Aug 4, 2020)

Couple more pics of different Cowboy Lemonades. Full plant shot is CL#3. Also a top of CL#3. Yesterday a cola snapped under it’s own weight and I taped it up. It wasn’t wilted today so I hope I am able to save it. Fingers crossed, lessons learned.


----------



## Greencod40 (Aug 4, 2020)

Cowboy Lemonade #2 flower shots. All Cowboy Lemonades are passed 6 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## strictlyflavours (Aug 5, 2020)

You guys hear about the new line ideas Clearwater working on, it sounds incredible....just as I told myself I won’t buy no more packs I see this.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 5, 2020)

strictlyflavours said:


> You guys hear about the new line ideas Clearwater working on, it sounds incredible....just as I told myself I won’t buy no more packs I see this. View attachment 4645311


Runtz is everywhere rn and will go away soon probably, but that Cocomero Gelatti Runtz sounds amazing. If it smells anything like Watermelon mixed with Runtz then i’m all for it


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 6, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Runtz is everywhere rn and will go away soon probably, but that Cocomero Gelatti Runtz sounds amazing. If it smells anything like Watermelon mixed with Runtz then i’m all for it


Is runtz really all hype i have yet to grow any runtz crosses or even smoke any


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 6, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Is runtz really all hype i have yet to grow any runtz crosses or even smoke any


I’ve smoked some runtz from a local grower and it’s definitely one of the best smelling strains i’ve ever smelled. I’d say it’s worth hype but not the amount it’s given considering fire is made on the daily by breeders and even pollen chuckers sometimes


----------



## strictlyflavours (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah I smoked Runtz before and it's real nice but very hard to get the real thing round where I live so that's why these interest me so much.


----------



## strictlyflavours (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm still annoyed with myself for not getting any of the Apple fritter S1's lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 6, 2020)

strictlyflavours said:


> I'm still annoyed with myself for not getting any of the Apple fritter S1's lol


On sale at glo when the newsletter comes out. Only 3 more hours on this but I’m sure a similar weekend one is dropping. I ordered a pak of creamsizzle and jelly delicious, comes with the guava gelato and gellati creamsicle crosses as freebies for 140. I figure a single pack is 120 anywhere else why tf not...
.


----------



## strictlyflavours (Aug 7, 2020)

Damn wish I could order from Glo Seedbank but they don’t ship to uk


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> On sale at glo when the newsletter comes out. Only 3 more hours on this but I’m sure a similar weekend one is dropping. I ordered a pak of creamsizzle and jelly delicious, comes with the guava gelato and gellati creamsicle crosses as freebies for 140. I figure a single pack is 120 anywhere else why tf not...
> .View attachment 4646619


Wishing I waited out the sale a little longer for the Apple Tartz. Might just pick up a couple more packs


----------



## coppershot (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks @Zipz55. Awesome dude!

I was able to get 2 packs on the weekend sale.


----------



## Jelleko (Aug 11, 2020)

goMM said:


> Just for verification, no fraudulent shit over here bro
> View attachment 4524794


How do I get some of these


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 11, 2020)

Jelleko said:


> How do I get some of these


Buy them from gloseedbank. Write $75 a pack in the comments box when you check out and they will put you on the email list with all their deals.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 11, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Wishing I waited out the sale a little longer for the Apple Tartz. Might just pick up a couple more packs


For real I paid 100 for apple tartz. Might grab another too


----------



## jungle666 (Aug 11, 2020)

strictlyflavours said:


> Damn wish I could order from Glo Seedbank but they don’t ship to uk


Do you know if they ship to australia


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 11, 2020)

just ran 5 packs of clearwater's apple fritter x's. About 50% plus hermi and quite a few more underperforming plants. Grow at your own risk.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 11, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> just ran 5 packs of clearwater's apple fritter x's. About 50% plus hermi and quite a few more underperforming plants. Grow at your own risk.


Ugh glad i only got one pack have you ran any of their other strains?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 11, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> just ran 5 packs of clearwater's apple fritter x's. About 50% plus hermi and quite a few more underperforming plants. Grow at your own risk.


Got any pics? Also which crosses did you run??


----------



## coppershot (Aug 12, 2020)

Glad I stayed away from dem fritter crosses. Optimistic about the creamsicle crosses. 

Any reported issues withthem?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Glad I stayed away from dem fritter crosses. Optimistic about the creamsicle crosses.
> 
> Any reported issues withthem?


 dude is brand new and only negs on shit so I would take that with a grain of salt


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> dude is brand new and only negs on shit so I would take that with a grain of salt


lol thats Fletcher from Archive seeds

just check his post history,he goes to all the breeders threads to talk shit about their gear


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 12, 2020)

4 of 7 White Hot Guava at F15. Grown in coco and really needed a full dose of calmag. The ones that germinated have grown very well and healthy. WHG pack came with 13 seeds and 6 of them developed small, thin, greyish-brown tap roots that sprouted but then stopped growing. Very weird. Maybe it was something I did, but I don't think so? I am very excited to see how these turn out though, because pictures of them have been solid.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> On sale at glo when the newsletter comes out. Only 3 more hours on this but I’m sure a similar weekend one is dropping. I ordered a pak of creamsizzle and jelly delicious, comes with the guava gelato and gellati creamsicle crosses as freebies for 140. I figure a single pack is 120 anywhere else why tf not...
> .View attachment 4646619


I don't see that creamsizzle for anything less than 200 anywhere else. 140 for 4 packs is ridiculous... I might open up a pack of gellati x creamsicle to see whats in these packs but if the creamsizzle is going for 200 everywhere else im probably gonna keep that one sealed, and the jelly donut for now.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 13, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> lol thats Fletcher from Archive seeds
> 
> just check his post history,he goes to all the breeders threads to talk shit about their gear


Shit I wish. I'd be balling then.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 13, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> lol thats Fletcher from Archive seeds
> 
> just check his post history,he goes to all the breeders threads to talk shit about their gear


I own a Rec farm in WA State. We pop a lot of seeds for our greenhouse runs. We pop indoor, select, then run them outside. If you don't like my opinions and experiences, that's your problem.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 13, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I own a Rec farm in WA State. We pop a lot of seeds for our greenhouse runs. We pop indoor, select, then run them outside. If you don't like my opinions and experiences, that's your problem.


Post some pics for once big homie. Let’s see the herms


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 13, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Post some pics for once big homie. Let’s see the herms


I don't make it a practice of taking pictures and wasting more time on plants that are going into the trash hundreds at a time. But next round I'll make an exception for you.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 13, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> just ran 5 packs of clearwater's apple fritter x's. About 50% plus hermi and quite a few more underperforming plants. Grow at your own risk.


Not surprising


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

glo added a 3rd free pack when you buy 2 creamsicle packs


----------



## coppershot (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> glo added a 3rd free pack when you buy 2 creamsicle packsView attachment 4653092


When you order from GLO do they send out shipping confirmation and details, or does one just wait until they show up?

Not in a rush to get them but just don't know how they operate.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I don't make it a practice of taking pictures and wasting more time on plants that are going into the trash hundreds at a time. But next round I'll make an exception for you.


Let’s see a picture of your set up then, any picture just to verify you’re not just some loser troll who goes on breeders pages talking shit like a little do nothing bitch, cause from where I’m standing that’s precisely what you look like to me. So what packs did you pop? Bro you know you can look at your history and see all the little bitch talking you do right? Not one picture ever posted just hating on other people’s work. Throw some pics up or shut the fuck up...


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I own a Rec farm in WA State. We pop a lot of seeds for our greenhouse runs. We pop indoor, select, then run them outside. If you don't like my opinions and experiences, that's your problem.


Own a rec farm lololololol, right bro and you got all this extra time to be on the internet talking shit like a little bitch hahahaha. Let’s see a picture of this farm....


----------



## Balockaye (Aug 14, 2020)

coppershot said:


> When you order from GLO do they send out shipping confirmation and details, or does one just wait until they show up?
> 
> Not in a rush to get them but just don't know how they operate.


I got shipping/tracking for my seeds when they shipped out. It did take a week for him to ship them out. I think i saw a comment the other day saying it is taking 10-14 days to process orders. I am pretty sure he is a one man show. While i have gotten everything i have ordered from him, i think he could use a little help filling orders and what not.


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 14, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Own a rec farm lololololol, right bro and you got all this extra time to be on the internet talking shit like a little bitch hahahaha. Let’s see a picture of this farm....


I can't vouch for this guy, but plenty of people who have rec facilities all over the country frequent the forums. Many started as closet/basement growers right here on the forums, and still frequent and share info and socialize. It's not like if you own a rec facility you're some loaded millionaire with no time to talk to other people as you laugh your way to the bank lol. Rec facilities can take years to pay off depending on how they were financed, bad crops, bad business partners, changing laws, etc., and in the meantime, the people running them are just people. @detgreenthumb and @Renfro off the top of my head both work with or consult with larger grows (I think, anyway) and still spend time here on the forums talking shop and chatting.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 14, 2020)

coppershot said:


> When you order from GLO do they send out shipping confirmation and details, or does one just wait until they show up?
> 
> Not in a rush to get them but just don't know how they operate.


Yeah they send process confirmation on like day 7 and tracking number day 8 then its 2 or 3 days depending on the mail


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Let’s see a picture of your set up then, any picture just to verify you’re not just some loser troll who goes on breeders pages talking shit like a little do nothing bitch, cause from where I’m standing that’s precisely what you look like to me. So what packs did you pop? Bro you know you can look at your history and see all the little bitch talking you do right? Not one picture ever posted just hating on other people’s work. Throw some pics up or shut the fuck up...


Would you be saying this,if he was praising them without pics?
If not.......STFU


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 14, 2020)

I have 4 more packs coming from glo and if I get that new email more than likely 5 more .. 

I have a white hot g in flower about a week in


----------



## DGCloud (Aug 14, 2020)

It took them 2 weeks for them to give me tracking, but it did come in the mail and they do email you tracking! Takes awhile but you will get them. Ordered from them 2 times so far and I'm happy with my orders.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 14, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Let’s see a picture of your set up then, any picture just to verify you’re not just some loser troll who goes on breeders pages talking shit like a little do nothing bitch, cause from where I’m standing that’s precisely what you look like to me. So what packs did you pop? Bro you know you can look at your history and see all the little bitch talking you do right? Not one picture ever posted just hating on other people’s work. Throw some pics up or shut the fuck up...


Settle down buttercup. I'll have your pictures shortly. Then you can go back to crying in the sand box again.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

genuity said:


> Would you be saying this,if he was praising them without pics?
> If not.......STFU


I wouldn’t care, but to come and throw shade on another mans work without any proof whatsoever is a little bitch move. And if you don’t think that’s the case you’re a little bitch too, it’s called logic.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> I can't vouch for this guy, but plenty of people who have rec facilities all over the country frequent the forums. Many started as closet/basement growers right here on the forums, and still frequent and share info and socialize. It's not like if you own a rec facility you're some loaded millionaire with no time to talk to other people as you laugh your way to the bank lol. Rec facilities can take years to pay off depending on how they were financed, bad crops, bad business partners, changing laws, etc., and in the meantime, the people running them are just people. @detgreenthumb and @Renfro off the top of my head both work with or consult with larger grows (I think, anyway) and still spend time here on the forums talking shop and chatting.


Talking shop and chatting are very different then talking shit with no proof, I really don’t understand why that is hard for anyone to understand.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Settle down buttercup. I'll have your pictures shortly. Then you can go back to crying in the sand box again.


Still waiting...


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 14, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Still waiting...


Settle down Donald Trump. You can't dicktate others experiences and their right to share. You can go back to shedding a tear for "throwing shade on another man's custy hustle"


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

genuity said:


> Would you be saying this,if he was praising them without pics?
> If not.......STFU


I’m here for the pics either way. This guy is shitting on every breeder but hyping archive and crying about how every other breeder owes archive something. Guys a sock puppet


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Settle down Donald Trump. You can't dicktate others experiences and their right to share. You can go back to shedding a tear for "throwing shade on another man's custy hustle"


Wtf Bro I am asking for you to show proof of your claimed experiences, what the fuck does Donald Trump have to do with you being called out for being a little internet beta bitch boy? Still trying to find those pics or what? Never mind the fact you have yet to answer what packs you supposedly ran thru...


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I don't make it a practice of taking pictures and wasting more time on plants that are going into the trash hundreds at a time. But next round I'll make an exception for you.


So you’re running through phenos 100’s at a time ha? That must be a huge indoor facility you have also, let me guess you never thought to take a picture of that place either ha? Lol thanks for the laughs bro...


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 14, 2020)

Man I just busted open the guava melt freebies from glo and theres like 25-30 seeds in it they just packed the tube full lol. Hope that doesn't mean they suck. The purple flavanoid had 14 in it.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m here for the pics either way. This guy is shitting on every breeder but hyping archive and crying about how every other breeder owes archive something. Guys a sock puppet


I've had my share of herms from them as well, as I said, but found better quality throughout for us.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 14, 2020)

2nd one is Apple Tartz... one of the few ph/genos that didn't have issues. No zkittlez smells from that one. Now can I keep posting or is Donald Trump gonna ban me and my experiences.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> 2nd one is Apple Tartz... one of the few ph/genos that didn't have issues. No zkittlez smells from that one. Now can I keep posting or is Donald Trump gonna ban me and my experiences.


100’s of phenos and 2 pictures is all you could find hahaha. Let’s see that huge indoor facility where you run through these 100’s of phenos. I’ll wait for you to get some pictures off the internet Joe Biden...


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> 2nd one is Apple Tartz... one of the few ph/genos that didn't have issues. No zkittlez smells from that one. Now can I keep posting or is Donald Trump gonna ban me and my experiences.


You said you run a greenhouse dipshit... What a fucking clown


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I own a Rec farm in WA State. We pop a lot of seeds for our greenhouse runs. We pop indoor, select, then run them outside. If you don't like my opinions and experiences, that's your problem.


What’s the matter sleepy Joe you can’t remember your own lies? You should have stoled a picture off the internet of a greenhouse you fucking retard, or do you not know what a greenhouse is?


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m here for the pics either way. This guy is shitting on every breeder but hyping archive and crying about how every other breeder owes archive something. Guys a sock puppet


Did you see his pictures of his greenhouse??? Hahahahahaha sock puppet confirmed lol.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 14, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Did you see his pictures of his greenhouse??? Hahahahahaha sock puppet confirmed lol.


We have Gh's, indoor, and outdoor. Wow, you're really personally invested in all this. I don't have anything to prove here so really don't care. I'm in my late 40's, been growing for 30 years, and have spent more on seeds than you'll probably make in a lifetime. I'm sorry if the truth hurts your feelings. I take more pictures of my kids and vacations than I do the weed. I hardly spend time in the garden anymore. I had to screenshot these from videos off my phone. Think they're not my pics? Then do a google search for the images.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> 2nd one is Apple Tartz... one of the few ph/genos that didn't have issues. No zkittlez smells from that one. Now can I keep posting or is Donald Trump gonna ban me and my experiences.


That third pic looks pretty flame. Still underperformed in terms of vigor? How many of the apple tartz did you run? I dig the greenhouse setup

edit-says 2nd pic is apple tartz, is the 3rd pic a different pheno?


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 14, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> We have Gh's, indoor, and outdoor. Wow, you're really personally invested in all this. I don't have anything to prove here so really don't care. I'm in my late 40's, been growing for 30 years, and have spent more on seeds than you'll probably make in a lifetime. I'm sorry if the truth hurts your feelings. I take more pictures of my kids and vacations than I do the weed. I hardly spend time in the garden anymore. I had to screenshot these from videos off my phone. Think they're not my pics? Then do a google search for the images.
> 
> View attachment 4653719View attachment 4653720


How could I google search them they are screenshots, so what’s the name of your company what rec stores in WA carry your product? What’s your company’s Instagram?


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> That third pic looks pretty flame. Still underperformed in terms of vigor? How many of the apple tartz did you run? I dig the greenhouse setup
> 
> edit-says 2nd pic is apple tartz, is the 3rd pic a different pheno?


3rd pic is light speed.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 15, 2020)

DaliGhozt... you just got bitch slapped back handed with a white glove 


G Checked ya


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 15, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> 3rd pic is light speed.


What’s the name of your company?


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 15, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> 3rd pic is light speed.


I find it hard to believe that someone who owns all that has enough time to be trash talking every breeder all day and hanging out online being a little troll.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 15, 2020)

@DaliGhozt why do you have such a hard-on for him? Let’s see your setup and any Clearwater gear you’re running. Smoke some and relax for fucks sake.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 15, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> I find it hard to believe that someone who owns all that has enough time to be trash talking every breeder all day and hanging out online being a little troll.


Get off my nuts. I know how to manage my time well and have been on cannabis forums since you were probably in diapers. Don't like it, piss off.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 15, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Get off my nuts. I know how to manage my time well and have been on cannabis forums since you were probably in diapers. Don't like it, piss off.


Ok perhaps I’m in the wrong, just let me know what your company name is so I can check it out and it will be done, you still haven’t answered what packs you went through either. I’m curious now so what packs were they and what crosses gave you the most problems?


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 15, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Ok perhaps I’m in the wrong, just let me know what your company name is so I can check it out and it will be done, you still haven’t answered what packs you went through either. I’m curious now so what packs were they and what crosses gave you the most problems?


I don't owe you shit buddy, so blow me.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 15, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I don't owe you shit buddy, so blow me.


Yeah I don’t believe you, why would you not partake in free advertising? It’s unbelievable that someone with all that and the resources that go along with all that would spend days on end arguing with internet randos about purple punch crosses. I would have far better things to do with my time if I had all that going on, but hey have fun managing your time between supposedly running a million dollar grow op and being an internet avenger/troll for archive genetics...


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 15, 2020)

Free advertising? First that against the TOU. Second, this is a grower's forum comprised of mostly non local consumers. I was growing and contributing to forums long before legalization. Do you even know about forums like The77 in the late 90's? The most likely scenario of me "outing" myself to some blowhard like you, is you calling the LCB or some other regulatory agency and starting some bullshit. Man you are as dull as a box of crayons.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 15, 2020)

It's not like it's hard to believe you can get a bunch of herms off all these fems. Grow extras and chuck the herms like males its not that hard


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> It's not like it's hard to believe you can get a bunch of herms off all these fems. Grow extras and chuck the herms like males its not that hard


Exactly. I was just warning people to be vigilant. If I find 1 mega keeper from 10 packs even if the rest of the lot is, herm trash, it's a win.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Man I just busted open the guava melt freebies from glo and theres like 25-30 seeds in it they just packed the tube full lol. Hope that doesn't mean they suck. The purple flavanoid had 14 in it.


I noticed all guava gelato cross are still in stock for a while b4 they sell idk


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 15, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I noticed all guava gelato cross are still in stock for a while b4 they sell idk


Well I wanted some test seeds to make sure my pm is gone so I'm probably gonna just pop 9 of those and see.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Well I wanted some test seeds to make sure my pm is gone so I'm probably gonna just pop 9 of those and see.


I bought two more packs of the creamsizzle. I’ll probably open up one of the guava gelato freebies too to see what’s up. Like 30 bux a pack with the new glo sale. I’ll store them in the crisper and probably put a few packs up for auction at some point in the future. If the guava cross looks good I might open a pack of the creamsizzle too


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I bought two more packs of the creamsizzle. I’ll probably open up one of the guava gelato freebies too to see what’s up. Like 30 bux a pack with the new glo sale. I’ll store them in the crisper and probably put a few packs up for auction at some point in the future. If the guava cross looks good I might open a pack of the creamsizzle too


I wanted creamsizzle I don’t see it Today


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 15, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I wanted creamsizzle I don’t see it Today


I got gushers n cream instead cause I have 3 runtz crosses now. Got the dosidos cross with it cause love my dosis


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I got gushers n cream instead cause I have 3 runtz crosses now. Got the dosidos cross with it cause love my dosis


I had the dosi cross in my cart with the cold stone and someone bought the cold stone so I went back for the mochi x cream sickle and kushmints x cream sickle 

my new way of buying crosses is go for the different ones now .. the kushmints x cream sounds real promising


----------



## coppershot (Aug 15, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> so I went back for the mochi x cream sickle and kushmints x cream sickle


This is exactly what I picked up also from GLO.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 15, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I had the dosi cross in my cart with the cold stone and someone bought the cold stone so I went back for the mochi x cream sickle and kushmints x cream sickle
> 
> my new way of buying crosses is go for the different ones now .. the kushmints x cream sounds real promising


If you like the cookies and cream x purple punch crosses I've been getting a lot of the secret society titty sprinkles packs off glo for 60. It's grease monkey x purple punch but they're all regs though. Come like 14 a pack he's on ig too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 16, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I wanted creamsizzle I don’t see it Today


the creamsizzle is back on the site along with one pack of the jelly delicious


----------



## detgreenthumb (Aug 16, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Own a rec farm lololololol, right bro and you got all this extra time to be on the internet talking shit like a little bitch hahahaha. Let’s see a picture of this farm....


Yep..... Multiples totaling 1.7 million sq ft of flowering canopy space.... now?


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Yep..... Multiples totaling 1.7 million sq ft of flowering canopy space.... now?View attachment 4656064
> View attachment 4656047View attachment 4656048View attachment 4656049View attachment 4656053View attachment 4656054View attachment 4656055


You hiring? lol


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 17, 2020)

Once again... DaliGhozt you got G checked ...boom goes the dynamite


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 17, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Yep..... Multiples totaling 1.7 million sq ft of flowering canopy space.... now?View attachment 4656064
> View attachment 4656047View attachment 4656048View attachment 4656049View attachment 4656053View attachment 4656054View attachment 4656055


That cookies hat should be dragged out into the street and shot ! Sweet setup tho boss!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Aug 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> That cookies hat should be dragged out into the street and shot ! Sweet setup tho boss!


We do business with Bern and his people. He's always giving me shit because Iike hats and hoodies. They typically end up in the work clothes pile


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 17, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Yep..... Multiples totaling 1.7 million sq ft of flowering canopy space.... now?View attachment 4656064
> View attachment 4656047View attachment 4656048View attachment 4656049View attachment 4656053View attachment 4656054View attachment 4656055


Ok I was wrong, just seemed funny to me, I've never met cats with all that going on that would spend the whole month of April arguing with kids on the internet about inhouse genetics, but it appears that is the case. So I apologize for being a dick.


----------



## thujux (Aug 17, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> You hiring? lol


I always wanted to work by the beach hahahah


----------



## detgreenthumb (Aug 17, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Ok I was wrong, just seemed funny to me, I've never met cats with all that going on that would spend the whole month of April arguing with kids on the internet about inhouse genetics, but it appears that is the case. So I apologize for being a dick.


I typically spend what time I can in here helping people with issues or bullshitting in the seed forums because I'm a genetics nerd. I get a lot more time to spend in here when I'm on the road doing consulting work, but typically I only get a couple hours a week if I'm lucky


----------



## DGCloud (Aug 17, 2020)

I like where things are goin seems a lot more peaceful In here. So did you end up getting hermies crime the Apple fritter or was it the fritter crosses? I got the Apple fritter s1!


----------



## DGCloud (Aug 18, 2020)

From


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Yep..... Multiples totaling 1.7 million sq ft of flowering canopy space.... now?View attachment 4656064
> View attachment 4656047View attachment 4656048View attachment 4656049View attachment 4656053View attachment 4656054View attachment 4656055


Wow man that's awesome, just wondering how many people does it take to man that operation? I know someone who owns a rec dispensary around my parts in MA, he runs a facility in Western MA where they run light dep greenhouse for concentrate and flower(not nearly the size of yours). He was able to get investors, used some of his own capital but definitely more investment capital from others. 
Can tell you guys run a clean op by the pics, I have ocd so love seeing clean, neat, and massive grows.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2020)

I have the apple tartz, I'm going back in for more of the mai tai crosses, gots to get some. Also I'm calling it- this clearwater thread is going to blow up on here, I can feels it!


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 18, 2020)

Gom doggie already hunted Apple Tarts and found a Gem i believe .


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 18, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Yep..... Multiples totaling 1.7 million sq ft of flowering canopy space.... now?View attachment 4656064
> View attachment 4656047View attachment 4656048View attachment 4656049View attachment 4656053View attachment 4656054View attachment 4656055


How much of your facility do you dedicate to hunting and what are you guys pooping at 1 time 100, 200, 500, 1000 ? Dam i think if i died and went to heaven it would look like this !


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Gom doggie already hunted Apple Tarts and found a Gem i believe .


I'm sure...does he have a cut? I want to run a pack to see how the runtz is. I'm snagging up some mai tai crosses. Horror seeds/seeds of horror has all the packs in stocks that are gone everywhere else, I heard that bank is a bit sketch though, I like going glo, neptune, or deeply rooted, for random pack of up and coming breeders.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 18, 2020)

coppershot said:


> When you order from GLO do they send out shipping confirmation and details, or does one just wait until they show up?
> 
> Not in a rush to get them but just don't know how they operate.


I ordered 2 times this year and never emailed once till 3wks went by and no tracking and both times he said he hadnt shipped anything yet. Be polite as humanly possible..or this guy will send u smartass replies. I did get my tracking..but with covid delays here iam over 1month later still no beans and not even thru customs. Hope this helps


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 18, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I ordered 2 times this year and never emailed once till 3wks went by and no tracking and both times he said he hadnt shipped anything yet. Be polite as humanly possible..or this guy will send u smartass replies. I did get my tracking..but with covid delays here iam over 1month later still no beans and not even thru customs. Hope this helps


Lol ordered last week, they sent sat, I got it yesterday. You gotta give em a week or so after a sale to get your gear. Multiple orders last six months, all same way, not one problem. I griped once, they said chill it's a one/two man show, so I did, have never had to wait longer than 2 weeks jme


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Lol ordered last week, they sent sat, I got it yesterday. You gotta give em a week or so after a sale to get your gear. Multiple orders last six months, all same way, not one problem. I griped once, they said chill it's a one/two man show, so I did, have never had to wait longer than 2 weeks jme


Ya my order with glo have always been pretty smooth and fast


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 18, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Lol ordered last week, they sent sat, I got it yesterday. You gotta give em a week or so after a sale to get your gear. Multiple orders last six months, all same way, not one problem. I griped once, they said chill it's a one/two man show, so I did, have never had to wait longer than 2 weeks jme


Im in canada..thats nice for americans he sends them timely. Internstional he doesnt give a shit till i email asking whats up. Its either i email within a week and get blasted for impatience..or wait like a fucking idiot for 3wks to a month to THEN email asking about tracking info..and he replies its going out this week. So im past 1 month...he got my coin in less then an hr

I was replying to coppershot who is also in Canada..and giving him a realistic answer to his questions based on my recent 2 experiences.so miss me with that.

Ive used glo to many many times over the years..this isnt my first rodeo

So LOL back at you..


----------



## coppershot (Aug 18, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Im in canada..thats nice for americans he sends them timely. Internstional he doesnt give a shit till i email asking whats up. Its either i email within a week and get blasted for impatience..or wait like a fucking idiot for 3wks to a month to THEN email asking about tracking info..and he replies its going out this week. So im past 1 month...he got my coin in less then an hr
> 
> I was replying to coppershot who is also in Canada..and giving him a realistic answer to his questions based on my recent 2 experiences.so miss me with that.


I do appreciate this and you nailed my question. I don't mind waiting, even if it take 3 months, but I don't want to be in a situation where I should be emailing if GLO will send out tracking.

My last order from Neptune took 5 or so weeks, which is fine cause I knew that they were incoming based on the tracking they sent. I just haven't ordered from GLO so I didn't know what to expect. 

For us Canadians, the mail system really sucks. Some of the guys on here from the US are getting packages 2-3 days once the tracking is sent, which is amazing! I also live in a place that takes 2 weeks for domestic mail so..... there is that also lol


----------



## Misterpfffff (Aug 18, 2020)

Yeah he def has a slow international deal... sucks for Canada boys and others - but at least he 'does' international lol.
Too many seedbanks don't. I had someone complain to me that he didn't get his order after 3 weeks, then a month, then 1.5 month, then he stopped. I think he finally got em after a month n a half lol.

I've made a lot of orders with him (like at least 10 in the last couple weeks), always 2 weeks to receive in US.

P.s. whenever I run my Kiwi Candy from Clearwater I'll post the pics here


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 18, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Gom doggie already hunted Apple Tarts and found a Gem i believe .


What’s your gem looking and smelling like? If it’s anything close to an apple runtz taste then i’m hunting the pack asap


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 18, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I do appreciate this and you nailed my question. I don't mind waiting, even if it take 3 months, but I don't want to be in a situation where I should be emailing if GLO will send out tracking.
> 
> My last order from Neptune took 5 or so weeks, which is fine cause I knew that they were incoming based on the tracking they sent. I just haven't ordered from GLO so I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> For us Canadians, the mail system really sucks. Some of the guys on here from the US are getting packages 2-3 days once the tracking is sent, which is amazing! I also live in a place that takes 2 weeks for domestic mail so..... there is that also lol


I suggest waiting afew weeks then firing off a super polite email.. He does better at responding those. Seems to work best..just dont be the guy emailing a day after ordering or else you will be his ig post of the day LOL


----------



## coppershot (Aug 18, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> Yeah he def has a slow international deal... sucks for Canada boys and others - but at least he 'does' international lol.


Agreed and I am happy that he ships north and offers a variety of payment options that suit my needs.


----------



## DGCloud (Aug 18, 2020)

Usually 3 weeks if you in the USA. Ordered 3 times from GLO and all 3 times took about the same time but they all arrived and prob gonna buy from him again!


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 19, 2020)

I've been looking at Clearwater lately and have an eye on a couple strains. Everywhere I look at them it doesn't say how many seeds come in a pack of fems? Would like to know before I slap some cash down!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Buy them from gloseedbank. Write $75 a pack in the comments box when you check out and they will put you on the email list with all their deals.


I did this when I ordered last pack, not sure if it why- but he gave me a pack of sugar rush for $60 so thank mayne!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I've been looking at Clearwater lately and have an eye on a couple strains. Everywhere I look at them it doesn't say how many seeds come in a pack of fems? Would like to know before I slap some cash down!


Pretty sure it 10-12, no worries man slap that cash down bunch of people have snagged packs I know, they are good to go.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Pretty sure it 10-12


Good to know man thanks!


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Pretty sure it 10-12, no worries man slap that cash down bumch of people have snagged packs I know, they are good to go.


Yeah 10-12 technically but all mine came with 12-16 except the apple tartz I got 10 and guava melt got a bunch so it varies


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 19, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I've been looking at Clearwater lately and have an eye on a couple strains. Everywhere I look at them it doesn't say how many seeds come in a pack of fems? Would like to know before I slap some cash down!


Ive had atleast 14 seeds in every pack I’ve opened so far

the most was 19

some people have said they’ve had 25-30 in a pack


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I did this when I ordered last pack, not sure if it why- but he gave me a pack of sugar rush for $60 so thank mayne!


Sugar Rush is supposed to be $50

make sure y’all know what the deals are before you order cause they won’t give you the sales price if they think you don’t know about it



Spoiler: GLO Clearwater Sales



CLEARWATER GENETICS 



**EVERY 2 PACKS OF CREAMSICLE HYBRIDS YOU BUY YOU’LL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF GUAVA MELT- GUAVA GELATO X CREAMSICLE 4, A FREE PACK OF PURPLE FLAVONOID- GELATTI X CREAMSICLE 4 AND A FREE PACK OF PINT SIZED- GELLO X CREAMSICLE 4!!!IF YOU BUY JUST 1 PACK YOU GET NO FREEBIES! 

ALL CREAMSICLE HYBRIDS**
1 pack-$75
2 packs-$140
3 packs-$205



Apple Fritter Hybrids ( THESE ARE ALMOST GONE FOR GOOD ) 
Apple Fritter s1, Apple Tartz, Sweet N Beefy***PRICE REDUCED***
1 pack-$75
2 packs-$145
3 packs-$215



Clearwater Genetics Special!!

The following strains qualify for the following deals! THE LAST 25-40 PACKS OF EACH CROSS SO THE PRICE HAS TO GO UP A LITTLE BIT BEFORE THEY’RE GONE FOR GOOD) 
Buy 1 pack for $50
Buy 2 packs for $90

Honey Biscuit 
Morning Remedy ( low stock ) 
Bittersweet ( low stock) 
Sugar Rush 
Cowboy Lemonade 
Sour-Tini
Banana Banshee 
Heat Seeker


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Sugar Rush is supposed to be $50
> 
> make sure y’all know what the deals are before you order cause they won’t give you the sales price if they think you don’t know about it
> 
> ...


He probably said $60 cause of shipping


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Sugar Rush is supposed to be $50
> 
> make sure y’all know what the deals are before you order cause they won’t give you the sales price if they think you don’t know about it
> 
> ...


So how do you make sure? Is there a sales section.


uJhiteLiger said:


> He probably said $60 cause of shipping


Ya $10 for shipping


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 20, 2020)

I too am curious on how the make sure to get the deals.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 20, 2020)

He automatically applies the discount on the invoice sent 

The sales do change so if it’s getting to a low stock price might go up 10$ or 20$ .. but most stay the same for a while .. I make about 4-6 orders a month with them and it’s always been cool 

I have 4 maitai crosses and 4 creamsicle so far might get 2 more and call it a wrap .. I do have one white hot guava in flower


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 20, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> He automatically applies the discount on the invoice sent
> 
> The sales do change so if it’s getting to a low stock price might go up 10$ or 20$ .. but most stay the same for a while .. I make about 4-6 orders a month with them and it’s always been cool
> 
> I have 4 maitai crosses and 4 creamsicle so far might get 2 more and call it a wrap .. I do have one white hot guava in flower


Thanks man! While waiting for a response here, I signed up for their email list and got it. Seen your post and already had my cart waiting and pulled the trigger.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 20, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks man! While waiting for a response here, I signed up for their email list and got it. Seen your post and already had my cart waiting and pulled the trigger.


Rip your wallet lol. I've been grabbing top dawg deals lately


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 20, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Rip your wallet lol. I've been grabbing top dawg deals lately


Ya dude I have to stop grabbing beans, I have an arsenal of cuts as well and enough seed packs to pop for a lifetime!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 20, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Rip your wallet lol. I've been grabbing top dawg deals lately


Which ones did you pick up?? Looking at that Chem De La Chem F2 for a nice male


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 20, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Rip your wallet lol. I've been grabbing top dawg deals lately


same here don’t wanna derail but prices too cheap .. I spent about 1k this month .. 250-200 a week and got at least at leastttt 17 packs I don’t even count just sort and pack em away ..one apple fritter cross is 150 most places 120 on sale I paid 140 for 5 packs .. I’m sorry but glo shits on everyone .. I do buy other stuff from other places like attitude bc of the promos but I cap myself at 150$ if glo ain’t got it I pass ..

I grabbed the nyc chem and im not even sure if I bought chem de le f2 .. but I have chem double d which is similar ..


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 20, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Which ones did you pick up?? Looking at that Chem De La Chem F2 for a nice male


Grabbed some of the sour garlic when they were 65 and the chem cookies 18


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya dude I have to stop grabbing beans, I have an arsenal of cuts as well and enough seed packs to pop for a lifetime!


Lol told my 15yr old that's learning to grow he gets all of them in my will


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 20, 2020)

Clearwater stuff I snagged past few days is-
Cake pop- wedding cake x mai tai
Apple tartz
Sugar Rush
Think I'll grab a few more and call it a day. Until I'm bored one day and start surfing online and become weirdly obsessed with popping new genetics. Its like Spicoli surfer dream sequence in fast times at Ridgemont High, but instead of Iooking at the wave and saying, "let's party bud", I'm winning cannabis cups all over, while me and Mick wing on over to London and jam with the Stones...then I wake up.


----------



## thujux (Aug 21, 2020)

Pint Sized, Jelly Delicious, Neapolitan Swirl & Gushers N Cream. Not in that order.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 22, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> same here don’t wanna derail but prices too cheap .. I spent about 1k this month .. 250-200 a week and got at least at leastttt 17 packs I don’t even count just sort and pack em away ..one apple fritter cross is 150 most places 120 on sale I paid 140 for 5 packs .. I’m sorry but glo shits on everyone .. I do buy other stuff from other places like attitude bc of the promos but I cap myself at 150$ if glo ain’t got it I pass ..
> 
> I grabbed the nyc chem and im not even sure if I bought chem de le f2 .. but I have chem double d which is similar ..


Yeah bro I’ve bought stuff that’s ridiculously cheap and that I think might be worth a lil more even... when they’re discontinued. I wouldn’t have half the packs I do now if it wasn’t for that dude. idk how he gets them off so cheap but I’m gladly buyin em.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 22, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Yeah bro I’ve bought stuff that’s ridiculously cheap and that I think might be worth a lil more even... when they’re discontinued. I wouldn’t have half the packs I do now if it wasn’t for that dude. idk how he gets them off so cheap but I’m gladly buyin em.


I think he just gets them for normal reseller price and just charges a little more to get people in the door then promotes his greenline seeds which is all profit. Between that and the people that randomly pay full price he probably does ok.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 22, 2020)

You guys see there's a 4th lemon tree freebie now? 6 packs for 140 wish I hadn't already bought most everything lol


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 22, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> You guys see there's a 4th lemon tree freebie now? 6 packs for 140 wish I hadn't already bought most everything lol


I am with ya, but I still scored 6 packs for $215, I am happy as fuck! I was about to buy a pack or two from Neptune for $120 each. So glad I popped on this thread when I did.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 23, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I am with ya, but I still scored 6 packs for $215, I am happy as fuck! I was about to buy a pack or two from Neptune for $120 each. So glad I popped on this thread when I did.


I have 11 of their packs now I should be good for a while. I'll be popping some guava melt sometime next month.


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 23, 2020)

Moon Juice clone finishing up


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 24, 2020)

Nut butter was killa! Thumb size rock buds. Great terps, beautiful buds, great high.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 25, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Nut butter was killa! Thumb size rock buds. Great terps, beautiful buds, great high. View attachment 4664047


How’s the smell? Any peanut butter smell to it??


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 25, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Nut butter was killa! Thumb size rock buds. Great terps, beautiful buds, great high. View attachment 4664047


Damn I regret not grabbing this


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

I just got some clearwater in- think I'm going to run cake pop and appletartz right away


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Nut butter was killa! Thumb size rock buds. Great terps, beautiful buds, great high. View attachment 4664047


Pig the night looks just like nug from my thug pug run


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 25, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Damn I regret not grabbing this


Check luscious genetics. Few left on sale 63


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 25, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How’s the smell? Any peanut butter smell to it??


Touch of that funk of pbb with the fruityness of the purplepuncgxsunsetsherb. Strong meds


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Touch of that funk of pbb with the fruityness of the purplepuncgxsunsetsherb


Waiting on 1 more-


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 25, 2020)

GLO has the new Clearwater Runtz fem line

its not on sale though


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> GLO has the new Clearwater Runtz fem line
> 
> its not on sale though


Ya just saw that, so most of the new ones are runtz males right? Crazy, cause glo had clearwater for super cheap this past winter like $60/pack


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya just saw that, so most of the new one are runtz males right?


no they're fems

they reversed the Runtz cut


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> no they're fems
> 
> they reversed the Runtz cut


True true, fucking always forget that with fems


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 25, 2020)

I just got 5 more packs I don’t even kno what I have at this point tbh .. I do kno my whit hot g is throwing pistils so the countdown begins .. oh yea I ordered some apple fritter crosses so I’m passing on the runts line for now .. until glo makes it impossible 

I’m kinda mad I didn’t buy two white hot g packs I felt like that was the sleeper .. they used like 5 diff hot g in some of the creamsicle crosses .. unless I have the lineage wrong

after these rado plants finish up I have a few Clearwater fems ready to go .. truffle pig which I also think is the sleeper the 41 is too fire ..and sweet and beefy


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya just saw that, so most of the new ones are runtz males right? Crazy, cause glo had clearwater for super cheap this past winter like $60/pack


They were waaaaay cheap at one point, he had the maitais for $35 for a pack $60 for two and cheaper the more packs


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> They were waaaaay cheap at one point, he had the maitais for $35 for a pack $60 for two and cheaper the more packs


Ya I'm pretty sure you could get 4 packs for $120 at one point. The mai tai definitely bring the bag appeal with the purple punch. Anything with purple punch is pretty for pics not so much for potency. But cw's mai tai is purple punch x sunset sherb, that's a great punch cross. Purple punch with the right cross can be something special(think slurricane), by itself it a meh smoke, pretty much the new age grandaddy purp, all though I think gdp was much better.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I just got 5 more packs I don’t even kno what I have at this point tbh .. I do kno my whit hot g is throwing pistils so the countdown begins .. oh yea I ordered some apple fritter crosses so I’m passing on the runts line for now .. until glo makes it impossible
> 
> I’m kinda mad I didn’t buy two white hot g packs I felt like that was the sleeper .. they used like 5 diff hot g in some of the creamsicle crosses .. unless I have the lineage wrong
> 
> after these rado plants finish up I have a few Clearwater fems ready to go .. truffle pig which I also think is the sleeper the 41 is too fire ..and sweet and beefy


White hot guava and truffle pig are definitely good pics man. You'll find a stunner in there


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2020)

Just got my cakepop in from treestar, hope these are legit, packaging is different from other clearwater packs i got, these don't look official but treestar has a good reputation so not to worried.


----------



## goMM (Aug 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Just got my cakepop in from treestar, hope these are legit, packaging is different from other clearwater packs i got, these don't look official but treestar has a good reputation so not to worried.
> View attachment 4665763


They’re straight the first packages weren’t heat sealed so they did new ones white for the Mai Tai black for the fritter crosses


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 27, 2020)

thats strange

my Wedding Cake x MaiTai pack says Secret Stash not Cake Pop

I just googled and it says Secret Stash is Stardawg x MaiTai

when did this change


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 27, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> thats strange
> 
> my Wedding Cake x MaiTai pack says Secret Stash not Cake Pop
> 
> ...


Ya I don't know what's up with that. This cake pop is a legit talked to someone from clearwater online- wedding cake × mai tai.
Secret stash is listed pretty much at all the banks as- (stardawg x maitai)
Only glo has secret stash lineage as-(wed cake x mai tai) Weird I know. Another strange thing is honey crisp which is- apple fritter x runtz and then they have apple tartz- ( runtz x apple fritter). I understand that there just switching which female clone they're manipulating into produce pollen and seeds. Its just a bit confusing on which one you want to get as there 2 of almost the same choices. Also I almost got the secret stash because I wanted a new wedding cake strain and then I saw all the other sites having secret stash listed as stardawg so I held off and went with cake pop.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 27, 2020)

Here’s Sugar Rush (Wedding Pie x Mai Tai 4) on F61


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 28, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Here’s Sugar Rush (Wedding Pie x Mai Tai 4) on F61


This is actually F54 mb


----------



## DrHill (Aug 28, 2020)

strictlyflavours said:


> got my packs, ended up getting a freebie iswell which was unexpected, they give me a free pack of Pint Sized (Gello x Creamsicle #4).
> anybody ran any of the creamsicle lines yet?


which seedbank is doing freebies?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 28, 2020)

DrHill said:


> which seedbank is doing freebies?


Glo man. Buy two get three creamsicle


----------



## DrHill (Aug 28, 2020)

daamn, thats a deal. any two packs? and get a free pack of creamsicle? or they all have to be


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 28, 2020)

DrHill said:


> daamn, thats a deal. any two packs? and get a free pack of creamsicle? or they all have to be


Two creamsicle cross pack for 140 and you get the gellati,gello,guava gelato packs free


----------



## DrHill (Aug 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Two creamsicle cross pack for 140 and you get the gellati,gello,guava gelato packs free


sheesh. whats the catch?? lmao


----------



## coppershot (Aug 29, 2020)

DrHill said:


> sheesh. whats the catch?? lmao


The catch is if you're not in the US then you order, pay, and then wait a month for them to even ship them and send you confirmation. If you're international I would pass, if you're in the USA then roll those dice. 

I am on day 22 since ordering, sent amber an email and she said i will get shipping and still nothing, not even sure if they are gonna ship em. Super disappointing but I was warned by @We Can Make Sandwiches. First and last time for me. 

Neptune has always done me right.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 29, 2020)

coppershot said:


> The catch is if you're not in the US then you order, pay, and then wait a month for them to even ship them and send you confirmation. If you're international I would pass, if you're in the USA then roll those dice.
> 
> I am on day 22 since ordering, sent amber an email and she said i will get shipping and still nothing, not even sure if they are gonna ship em. Super disappointing but I was warned by @We Can Make Sandwiches. First and last time for me.
> 
> Neptune has always done me right.


Yea got burned completely from GLO. Sent payment, had one email so invoice from amber then radio silent. Sent 3 follow up emails with no response l, chalk it up to a loss and will never use GLO again regardless of what they have to offer.


----------



## wierdly (Aug 29, 2020)

I put an order in this morning buy two get three free, Ill update when I get my beans. I better get my beans!


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 29, 2020)

wierdly said:


> I put an order in this morning buy two get three free, Ill update when I get my beans. I better get my beans!


Never had an issue thru glo but know a few years ago there were problems related to a partner who doesn’t work with dude anymore


----------



## coppershot (Aug 29, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Yea got burned completely from GLO. Sent payment, had one email so invoice from amber then radio silent. Sent 3 follow up emails with no response l, chalk it up to a loss and will never use GLO again regardless of what they have to offer.


The deals sucked me in and if it worked out I would use them regularly, but not being able to ship in over 3 weeks is not the place that deserves my money... thankfully I used credit card and I will dispute the charge in a week or so... I ain't waiting a month for shipping - deals or not....


----------



## DrHill (Aug 29, 2020)

coppershot said:


> The deals sucked me in and if it worked out I would use them regularly, but not being able to ship in over 3 weeks is not the place that deserves my money... thankfully I used credit card and I will dispute the charge in a week or so... I ain't waiting a month for shipping - deals or not....


You're not in US?


----------



## coppershot (Aug 29, 2020)

DrHill said:


> You're not in US?


Nope Canada.


----------



## wierdly (Aug 29, 2020)

Yeah crazy deal, should be 50 or more FEMs for 150 I got the Runtz X C4 and C4 sS1s and then the three fee packs we will see how long it takes them to go coast to coast.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 29, 2020)

Ordered last Thursday morning, and just got it out of the mailbox. First order with GLO I am satisfied!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 29, 2020)

coppershot said:


> The deals sucked me in and if it worked out I would use them regularly, but not being able to ship in over 3 weeks is not the place that deserves my money... thankfully I used credit card and I will dispute the charge in a week or so... I ain't waiting a month for shipping - deals or not....


attitude took 6 weeks in June to July and seedsman 6-7 .. I ordered again after that attitude took a week sometimes shit is messed up

and as far as glo I placed 3 orders from 21 -24 .. I received 2 of the 3 the last two .. the first one is still with them and I placed 2-3 more orders this week sometimes it’s fast sometimes it’s slower

but usually glo takes a week max


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 29, 2020)

I also caved and got my first clearwater packs let me know how i did


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 29, 2020)

Should I get grape preserves or brain stew?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 29, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Should I get grape preserves or brain stew?


Brain stew


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 29, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Brain stew


Yeah seems to be the one everyone's talking about on ig


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 29, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Should I get grape preserves or brain stew?


Nice tk crosses from csi I would go with over the brain stew. Lemon tree x tk and tk x zKittlez 50 bux a pack


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Nice tk crosses from csi I would go with over the brain stew. Lemon tree x tk and tk x zKittlez 50 bux a pack


I already have those lol. Got the stew so I can compare I can always sell them later


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2020)

Just wanted to say this cause Clearwater seem to have a decent amount of gelato crosses- which I love. Anything with Gelato in it, is a winner, I've been running different gelato crosses the past few years and they seem to be the most potent smoke. My buddy who picked a bunch of my gelato 33 cross flower, texted me earlier saying he thinks it was the best weed he's ever smoked. Also sucks to hear some of you are having trouble with glo, I'm in the states and have ordered from them several times have always gotten my beans within 10 days. Last order I got in a week.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Just wanted to say this cause Clearwater seem to have a decent amount of gelato crosses- which I love. Anything with Gelato in it, is a winner, I've been running different gelato crosses the past few years and they seem to be the most potent smoke. My buddy who picked a bunch of my gelato 33 cross flower, texted me earlier saying he thinks it was the best weed he's ever smoked. Also sucks to hear some of you are having trouble with glo, I'm in the states and have ordered from them several times have always gotten my beans within 10 days. Last order I got in a week.


Any experience with the guava gelato?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Any experience with the guava gelato?


No I don't it looks great though. I ran a few 33s, most recently being purple jellato and it was beautiful purple/silver buds with very potent smoke. I know some people say the 33 is not that potent but that's not why I've seen in my final product. I have a friends that have run the 41 and love it..


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes I know, the fur. I have two huskies. It's sort of unavoidable. I spend about a hour a week picking out fur with tweezers, but I find the easiest way to remove it is when dry trimming + tweezers.

Anyways, this is White Hot Guava at F31. These photos are edited, but I tried to play with the filters so you could get an idea of frost. #2 and #3 have some purple to them that isn't too visible. Only the last one seems to be almost entirely green. I only took pictures of the tops, but in scrog net everything is starting to put on some bulk and looking good. Frost does still seem to be increasing every few days, so I expect them to get better.

I started with 13 seeds. 6 of them sprouted weird, really thin greyish brown tap roots and then stopped growing entirely. Of the 7 that are remaining, 4 of them have the 1st phenotype pictured. If they didn't get full dose of cal-mag in veg, they would start to show signs of deficiency very quick. Otherwise, they have been fairly resilient, tolerate high doses of light well, and have been pretty easy to dial in. Everyone seems to like the same amount of nutrients, so even though the phenotypes are different, I'm not dealing with any that want way more phosphorus or potassium than the others.

Still at F31, but they are looking to be in the 3-5 ounce range per plant.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 30, 2020)

coppershot said:


> The catch is if you're not in the US then you order, pay, and then wait a month for them to even ship them and send you confirmation. If you're international I would pass, if you're in the USA then roll those dice.
> 
> I am on day 22 since ordering, sent amber an email and she said i will get shipping and still nothing, not even sure if they are gonna ship em. Super disappointing but I was warned by @We Can Make Sandwiches. First and last time for me.
> 
> Neptune has always done me right.


Fwiw i checked my emails for actual reference. My order was sent july 8th. Payed for within an hr . Got no word from them until july 29th. Got a tracking number july 31st . And im hopefully picking it up at postoffice tmmr ..


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Yes I know, the fur. I have two huskies. It's sort of unavoidable. I spend about a hour a week picking out fur with tweezers, but I find the easiest way to remove it is when dry trimming + tweezers.
> 
> Anyways, this is White Hot Guava at F31. These photos are edited, but I tried to play with the filters so you could get an idea of frost. #2 and #3 have some purple to them that isn't too visible. Only the last one seems to be almost entirely green. I only took pictures of the tops, but in scrog net everything is starting to put on some bulk and looking good. Frost does still seem to be increasing every few days, so I expect them to get better.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, I have 2 cocker spaniels. I keep my rooms clean but its impossible not to keep hairs out. I go as far as trying to always change into clean clothes when going into my growrooms. Cockers aren't that bad of shedders either, couldn't imagine huskies, they shed pretty seriously, right? Someone was quick to point out the few dog hairs on this pic of my gelato. Thought it was funny.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

Does anyone have info on why the Cw's secret stash strain being changed? Just curious because secret stash is now stardawg x mai tai when it used to be wed cake x mai tai. Also have cake pop listed as wedcake x mai tai which I purchased. Just wondering if the wed cake x mai tai was discontinued because of issues, would definitely not want to waste time with this certain strain if it was throwing herms left and right.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 3, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> @Dividedsky it was just a mislabel on the website. They were already discontinued at that point or rather, that was the remaining stock. Both were really solid as was the entire Maitai line. Cheers


Ya I figured it out, thanks though man, glad you guys are on here!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I figured it out, thanks though man, glad you guys are on here!


I feel you on the gelato .. gelato anything is gonna be fire ..i prefer the 41 over 33 but 33 is still so gassy

I have 3 truffle pig about to flower .. one white hot g in flower .. gelato 41 bag seed from the clone .. and I have red delicious gelato on the way ..


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 3, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.


hey can u give us some info in the creamsicle line ?

I have almost all of them but I don’t have much info


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 3, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> hey can u give us some info in the creamsicle line ?
> 
> I have almost all of them but I don’t have much info


Cookies n cream x purple punch

this is the creamsicle #4 used as the reversal pops


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 3, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> @Dividedsky it was just a mislabel on the website. They were already discontinued at that point or rather, that was the remaining stock. Both were really solid as was the entire Maitai line. Cheers


Is it common for the packs to be a little different? Some of the black packs simply have the strain label on them, others have the logo and are a lil smaller


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 3, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Yes those are legit took some time for the packaging to get in


Cool cool, I was 99% sure but figured if you’re on here why not confirm. Appreciate it!


----------



## wierdly (Sep 4, 2020)

Creamsicle crosses on the way!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 4, 2020)

@Clearwaterbuds What can you tell us about the White Hot Guava 35 pheno used in Jelly Delicious? And what would be the best yielders out of the Creamsicle line? I assume Neapolitan Swirl off the bat.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 5, 2020)

Just got tracking from glo from their sale last weekend


----------



## coppershot (Sep 5, 2020)

I did as well. Can't believe that it took 25 days but at least they got sent and are moving.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 5, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I did as well. Can't believe that it took 25 days but at least they got sent and are moving.


No way mine barley took a week.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 5, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I did as well. Can't believe that it took 25 days but at least they got sent and are moving.


Did you order Bodhi by chance?


----------



## Cannademik (Sep 5, 2020)

Is that sale over? The get 3 free packs?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 5, 2020)

Cannademik said:


> Is that sale over? The get 3 free packs?


Buy 2 packs get 3 free from glo is still going


----------



## Cannademik (Sep 5, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Buy 2 packs get 3 free from glo is still going


Which packs do you have to buy? Any two?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 5, 2020)

Cannademik said:


> Which packs do you have to buy? Any two?


Just the creamsicle ones


----------



## Cannademik (Sep 5, 2020)

Wow I couldn't help my self.. I already bought a pack of In House.. had to scoop up the buy two get 3 full packs. I got Wedding Cake and Cereal Bar! I'm so broke now!


----------



## coppershot (Sep 5, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Did you order Bodhi by chance?


No just Clearwater


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 6, 2020)

coppershot said:


> No just Clearwater


You must be outside of the states then?


----------



## Cannademik (Sep 6, 2020)

Anyone know what Maitai #4 is crossed with?


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 6, 2020)

Cannademik said:


> Anyone know what Maitai #4 is crossed with?


Sunset Sherbert x Purple Punch if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Cannademik (Sep 7, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah seems to be the one everyone's talking about on ig


What is this strain you're talking about? Can't find it on IG.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2020)

Cannademik said:


> What is this strain you're talking about? Can't find it on IG.


Brainstew, probably not going to find anything on it, just came out as their runtz line crosses. I scored one, pretty pumped


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 7, 2020)

Just so you guys know, glo just had another brainstew pop up, just one- for those who don't know, brainstew is- triangle kush x runtz. It will go very quick, snag while you can!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 8, 2020)

Do clearwater packs never come sealed?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 8, 2020)

Just got my packs in and boy did they fill every single one to the brim.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 8, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Just got my packs in and boy did they fill every single one to the brim.


What was the biggest pack ya got? Mine averaged around 16 a pack. A couple only had 12-13 though


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 8, 2020)

25 in my guava gelato 
17 neapolitan swirl 
15 purple flavinoid this one had a double seed
12 cereal bars 
13 pint sized


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 8, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Do clearwater packs never come sealed?


Mine haven't been sealed.


----------



## wierdly (Sep 9, 2020)

Just got mine took 9 days from order, at least 12 in each one, looks like 15 in it. I mixed up the creamsizzler and purple flavanoid while looking to see how many beans. For a minute I thought the Cream sizzler was left out or fell out some, of the packs werent even zipped. now I get to try and figure that one out.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 9, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> 25 in my guava gelato
> 17 neapolitan swirl
> 15 purple flavinoid this one had a double seed
> 12 cereal bars
> 13 pint sized


I pretty much got similar numbers but more packs. My guava melt had 23 though. That's gotta be the most bang for your buck you can get from any of the hype breeders. Think my total came out to like $1.70~ per seed


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 9, 2020)

wierdly said:


> Just got mine took 9 days from order, at least 12 in each one, looks like 15 in it. I mixed up the creamsizzler and purple flavanoid while looking to see how many beans. For a minute I thought the Cream sizzler was left out or fell out some, of the packs werent even zipped. now I get to try and figure that one out.


That sucks. I'll compare the looks of those seeds and try to help you figure that out


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 9, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> I pretty much got similar numbers but more packs. My guava melt had 23 though. That's gotta be the most bang for your buck you can get from any of the hype breeders. Think my total came out to like $1.70~ per seed


I know huh i was surprised to see they were filled so much but do you think they do that cause the herm ratio?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Brainstew, probably not going to find anything on it, just came out as their runtz line crosses. I scored one, pretty pumped


I kno I said I was done but I bought that and alpha runtz I had to !


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 9, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I know huh i was surprised to see they were filled so much but do you think they do that cause the herm ratio?


I haven't heard anything about herms from them, have you?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 9, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> I haven't heard anything about herms from them, have you?


I thought i saw something about but i could be wrong


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 9, 2020)

They dont seal their packs?????


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 9, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> They dont seal their packs?????


Nope. Quite a few people don't still. Kinda sus but I'm gonna give GLO the benefit of a doubt


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 9, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Nope. Quite a few people don't still. Kinda sus but I'm gonna give GLO the benefit of a doubt


That's weird. They look sealed on his IG. @Clearwaterbuds can u confirm this...


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 9, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> That's weird. They look sealed on his IG. @Clearwaterbuds can u confirm this...


I DM'd him on insta & he told me they're not sealed. They have that piece of plastic you can rip off but you can just open the pack without ripping that.


----------



## wierdly (Sep 12, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> That sucks. I'll compare the looks of those seeds and try to help you figure that out


Thanks, lucky it will all be fire anyway, But any help would b appreciated. I saw someone said there was 15 in their PF so I will dump em out and see exactly how many are in those two. My guess is the one with the least amount would b the creamsizz?


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 12, 2020)

wierdly said:


> Thanks, lucky it will all be fire anyway, But any help would b appreciated. I saw someone said there was 15 in their PF so I will dump em out and see exactly how many are in those two. My guess is the one with the least amount would b the creamsizz?


I got 2 packs of both so far. The Purple Flav had 13 & 14.. Creamsizz had 13 and 15. I'll compare them in a little bit and PM you


----------



## coppershot (Sep 12, 2020)

Last night soaked some Purple Flavinoid, Spearmint Style and Mochisicle.


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 13, 2020)

Starting my first run with Clearwater Genetics I chose Guava Melt, seeds just got dropped. There was 20 seeds in the tube, not bad for a freebie!


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 13, 2020)

Wow thats so many extra seeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT TO GET MINE! How long did GLO take?


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 13, 2020)

For me 9 days from order to mailbox.


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 14, 2020)

White Hot Guava. Only 1 phenotype pictured. F47. Pictures do not do them justice, because they are very frosty, but I didn't get a side shot of bud structure. Looks to be very dense buds, but an average amount size wise. We'll see what the final yield is when it's all said and done. Trichomes are 90% cloudy, and I expect to harvest in the next 7-14 days.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 14, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Nope. Quite a few people don't still. Kinda sus but I'm gonna give GLO the benefit of a doubt


Has anyone got their brainstew in? Mine came in a bright neon purple pack and did not say clearwater on it, was just wondering if this was the case with all the brainstew packs, not worried about it at all.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 14, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> Wow thats so many extra seeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT TO GET MINE! How long did GLO take?


Ya glo hooked it up, gave me a free pack of sincity seeds


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya glo hooked it up, gave me a free pack of sincity seeds


Those Nightmare cookies nice snag boss !


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya glo hooked it up, gave me a free pack of sincity seeds


Although i think them Purple Jellato or MVP are going to be bangers !


----------



## coppershot (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice haul @Dividedsky


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone got their brainstew in? Mine came in a bright neon purple pack and did not say clearwater on it, was just wondering if this was the case with all the brainstew packs, not worried about it at all.
> View attachment 4683708


I have a pack of sin valley og got it 5ish years ago... Didn't think they made it anymore


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone got their brainstew in? Mine came in a bright neon purple pack and did not say clearwater on it, was just wondering if this was the case with all the brainstew packs, not worried about it at all.
> View attachment 4683708


I'm sure it's the legit. That's the packaging I saw GLO post on IG when he was showing off the new Clearwater drop. Only my Guava Melt packs had Clearwater branding on them

If you scroll down Clearwater's IG feed they have pictures of the plain / unbranded packaging so.. gotta be legit. I've read them say it was a problem they were having with packaging because of Covid.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 14, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Yes those are legit took some time for the packaging to get in


he already confirmed personally packs from glo are legitimate. Some are in bigger packaging without the CW label, he just ran out of packaging. as long as the guy makin em is confirming it im totally fine with however they come packaged.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> he already confirmed personally packs from glo are legitimate. Some are in bigger packaging without the CW label, he just ran out of packaging. as long as the guy makin em is confirming it im totally fine with however they come packaged.


Ya thats what I figured, clearwatwer even confirmed the ones on the plain white or black packaging w/o logo were legit a while ago...like i said, not worried and I'm sure they're good. Just wanted to post so people that got these packs could come on here and figure out they're good to go.


----------



## Lemon_D (Sep 15, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> just ran 5 packs of clearwater's apple fritter x's. About 50% plus hermi and quite a few more underperforming plants. Grow at your own risk.


Popped 12 seeds same results here.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 15, 2020)

Lemon_D said:


> Popped 12 seeds same results here.


Damn really sad to hear.... I ordered the labor day special at GLO


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 16, 2020)

Just locked down a pack of Creamsizzle and Spearmint Style from GLO. He honored the past sale for 2 packs at $140 which was great. Not sure if there will be any freebies tho. Will have to go back and get some Humboldt CSI next paycheck.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2020)

Lemon_D said:


> Popped 12 seeds same results here.


Which one>underperfoming plants or herms???! You breezed through the cw forum to find post on page 12 to quote? Not denying your issue, but a few people I trust have run cw without any issues..


----------



## Kaywhy (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice nug of Moon Juice. The smell is straight rotten orange juice and potent AF. Plant finished quick with solid nugs. Gonna be running alot more of the Mai Tai packs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2020)

Kaywhy said:


> Nice nug of Moon Juice. The smell is straight rotten orange juice and potent AF. Plant finished quick with solid nugs. Gonna be running alot more of the Mai Tai packs. View attachment 4686053


Nice dude, looks gorgeous!


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm a little worried that I just got 90 total seeds................. Thats an insane amount of seeds.. I guess we will see if they herm...


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 17, 2020)

some more White Hot Guava


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 17, 2020)

bwgenetics said:


> Bwgenetics


Are you gonna spam every thread with your site? Wtf does this have to do with Clearwater? I hope people use their brains.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 17, 2020)

bwgenetics said:


> Bwgenetics


So you're here to just spam your site I see. What does this have to do with Clearwater? Also all but 2 of your posts are just links to your site and those 2 are just answers to questions about it, nice contribution.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 18, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> some more White Hot Guava


Looks fire, well done.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 18, 2020)

Got my second order from GLO. I noticed something, I've only got the Clearwater branded packaging for the freebies Guava Melt and Purple Flavonoid. 

In every one of those branded packs there was 22+ seeds. Curious if that's been the case for everyone who's gotten Clearwater branded packs from GLO.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 18, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Got my second order from GLO. I noticed something, I've only got the Clearwater branded packaging for the freebies Guava Melt and Purple Flavonoid.
> 
> In every one of those branded packs there was 22+ seeds. Curious if that's been the case for everyone who's gotten Clearwater branded packs from GLO.


Mine was exactly the same. 22 seeds as well. I popped the Guava Melt because of so many seeds. I popped 12. I'll let u know if they herm. Also have a journal going.


----------



## AlienAthena (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey can someone message me the Glo Clearwater sales?


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 18, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Hey can someone message me the Glo Clearwater sales?


No sales this week. Check out GLO's IG for details. His site's supposed to be closed for 2 weeks sometime soon


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 18, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> Mine was exactly the same. 22 seeds as well. I popped the Guava Melt because of so many seeds. I popped 12. I'll let u know if they herm. Also have a journal going.


Dope, I'll check it out for sure. Might as well pop a few myself since I got so damn many lol. Over a hundred beans out of 5 packs I wonder why the branded packs got so many in em


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 18, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> No sales this week. Check out GLO's IG for details. His site's supposed to be closed for 2 weeks sometime soon


He changed his mind. There's a sale now last one for a lil while


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 18, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Dope, I'll check it out for sure. Might as well pop a few myself since I got so damn many lol. Over a hundred beans out of 5 packs I wonder why the branded packs got so many in em


U should pop Purple and post a journal as well!!


----------



## danktechno (Sep 20, 2020)

Lemon Freeze Pop (Lemon Tree x Creamsicle) Day 30 Flower

Freebies I got from GLO sale

Grown in autopots 3.9 gal, coco perlite 60/40, and dyngro foliage pro + floralicious plus nutes, PH 5.8 - 6.0. Vegged for 6 weeks from seed. Had an attack of thrips but sprayed with spinosad got it under control.

From the get go these grew very fat broad leaves and tight internodal stacking.

Pheno 1: Smells like creamy minty chocolate earthy goodness. Pretty unique smell to this one. Autopot valve was not working properly and noticed some signs of overwatering. Reset the rubber pieces on the autopots and things started looking better.


Pheno 2: smells like lemon pine with funky dirty gym socks



Pheno 3: Smells like creamy vanilla cereal bar and gym socks.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 22, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Lol why is everyone skeptical on getting a good deal and bonus seeds? I already said we don't count seeds, as it takes too long, and fill up the 0.5ml vials almost full. Size of seed will determine amount most of the time. We just pulled down over 400 and they were rock solid stable.


I'm actually quite happy with how my freebies are turning out. Very smelly plants and some good vigorous growth! Wish I took clones of the lemon pine pheno as thats my favorite one so far. Lucky I have 2 packs of these to hunt through to find it again. Cheers!


----------



## coppershot (Sep 22, 2020)

No complaints here, just excited to run some of your gear. I think when people get 25%+ more than expected, it causes folks to ask why, especially in this game. It's awesome that you just fill me like that.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 22, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Lol why is everyone skeptical on getting a good deal and bonus seeds? I already said we don't count seeds, as it takes too long, and fill up the 0.5ml vials almost full. Size of seed will determine amount most of the time. We just pulled down over 400 and they were rock solid stable.


For real. Unless I start to see a bunch of pictures of herm shit, why are we talking about herms...


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 22, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Lemon Freeze Pop (Lemon Tree x Creamsicle) Day 30 Flower
> 
> Freebies I got from GLO sale
> 
> ...


Lemon Tree is fire man, hope you took some cuts


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 23, 2020)

What does Caleb say? Lol.


----------



## wierdly (Sep 23, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Lol why is everyone skeptical on getting a good deal and bonus seeds? I already said we don't count seeds, as it takes too long, and fill up the 0.5ml vials almost full. Size of seed will determine amount most of the time. We just pulled down over 400 and they were rock solid stable.


Thanks for the xtras, I have seen the fire that is within these beans. Best deal ever!


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 23, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Got my second order from GLO. I noticed something, I've only got the Clearwater branded packaging for the freebies Guava Melt and Purple Flavonoid.
> 
> In every one of those branded packs there was 22+ seeds. Curious if that's been the case for everyone who's gotten Clearwater branded packs from GLO.


Mine are all branded and have a bunch in each. Trying to decide between running truffle pig, hot guava or morning remedy now..


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 23, 2020)

Free beer and hotwings had a segment on pigs today so took that as a sign and popped 4 truffle pigs lol. Will update later.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Free beer and hotwings had a segment on pigs today so took that as a sign and popped 4 truffle pigs lol. Will update later.


I've got a couple white hot guava and a truffle pig going. Both are winners. my truffle pig has a acrid funk and the white hot has a sweet funk to it. the white hot throws big colas and massive resin coating


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 23, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> I've got a couple white hot guava and a truffle pig going. Both are winners. my truffle pig has a acrid funk and the white hot has a sweet funk to it. the white hot throws big colas and massive resin coating


Nice I wanted to do the guava but Im still seeing if I have pm left from last run so wanted something not shitty but not too killer to test. Got clementine, platinum garlic, gmo and melon cake going now too so should be a decent run


----------



## Balockaye (Sep 23, 2020)

My Morning Remedy. I believe it started flowering beginning of August but i was gone on vacation so not sure on the exact date. This plant felt like it stretched 2-3 times. Rookie grower but finally get to put up plant pics instead of seed drops lol.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 23, 2020)

Germinated 11 purple flavornoid and they all cracked! Will put them in dirt tomorrow. All Guava melt popped and sprouted as well!
Orange cups are Guava Melt.(purple cups are Big Buffalo from IHG)
Purple flavornoid in paper towels.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 23, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Mine are all branded and have a bunch in each. Trying to decide between running truffle pig, hot guava or morning remedy now..


You got lucky then. Def seems like those are the jackpot packs lol


----------



## AlienAthena (Sep 27, 2020)

Received my Creamsicle crosses very quick. Thought I’d be getting some big old fat packs based on the talk in this thread but seemed like the usual 11-14 seeds. I received all black packaging. 2 packs for $150 plus 3 freebies and they threw in a fourth so I am happy. Highly reccomend glo seedbank


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 27, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Received my Creamsicle crosses very quick. Thought I’d be getting some big old fat packs based on the talk in this thread but seemed like the usual 11-14 seeds. I received all black packaging. 2 packs for $150 plus 3 freebies and they threw in a fourth so I am happy. Highly reccomend glo seedbank


Only the branded packs are fat at least from GLO it seems. The extra freebie pack probably equaled it out to what others have gotten. What was the 4th freebie you got? I'm waiting on another buy 2 get 4 deal, missed the first one.


----------



## Snob (Sep 27, 2020)

Im growing out some of the apple fritter s1's. Out of 10 seeds 3-4 look promising only 1 stands out.


----------



## AlienAthena (Sep 27, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Only the branded packs are fat at least from GLO it seems. The extra freebie pack probably equaled it out to what others have gotten. What was the 4th freebie you got? I'm waiting on another buy 2 get 4 deal, missed the first one.


White Hot Guava 14 x Creamsicle


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 29, 2020)

It's now buy 2 get 3 randomly selected freebies for creamsicle hybrids from GLO. Might bite.. lol. I wanna round out my collection


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 29, 2020)

3 out of 4 truffle pig made it with one real strong fast one, one medium and one slow one with true leaves barely showing. They were pretty tan and smooth seeds in this pack so didn't figure all would make it. Have a bunch of plants now anyways so probably for the best lol.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 29, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> 3 out of 4 truffle pig made it with one real strong fast one, one medium and one slow one with true leaves barely showing. They were pretty tan and smooth seeds in this pack so didn't figure all would make it. Have a bunch of plants now anyways so probably for the best lol.View attachment 4699019


My truffle pigs were a little slow to start but turned out great


----------



## danktechno (Oct 1, 2020)

Lemon Freeze Pop (Lemon Tree x Creamsicle #4) Day 44. I think Ill give it another week or two and chop chop


----------



## danktechno (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 1, 2020)

danktechno said:


> View attachment 4700713


Looks dank, nice job. What kinda smells ya gettin?


----------



## danktechno (Oct 1, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Looks dank, nice job. What kinda smells ya gettin?


Popped 3 seeds and got 3 different phenos. My favorite smells like lemon pine, the others are creamy vanilla, and creamy mint chocolate chip


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 1, 2020)

Picked up Cold stone and Wedding cake x creamsickle#4. Hopefully i get lucky and the freebies arent the same ones I got last time


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 2, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Picked up Cold stone and Wedding cake x creamsickle#4. Hopefully i get lucky and the freebies arent the same ones I got last time


 They shouldn't be if they're truly "randomly selected"



danktechno said:


> Popped 3 seeds and got 3 different phenos. My favorite smells like lemon pine, the others are creamy vanilla, and creamy mint chocolate chip


Sounds nice. How were the yields?


----------



## Kaywhy (Oct 6, 2020)

Any of yall see the applefritter x runts photo compound genetics posted on IG?? Looks like clearwater gifted him a 100 seeds to run through and his keeper is looking killer. Its seriously making me wanna get a pack when I promised my self no more beans!! Maybe I can sell some old packs to some buddy's to justify buying some new shit..yep sounds like a plan mannnnn. Any one on IG should check out that post though.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 6, 2020)

Kaywhy said:


> Any of yall see the applefritter x runts photo compound genetics posted on IG?? Looks like clearwater gifted him a 100 seeds to run through and his keeper is looking killer. Its seriously making me wanna get a pack when I promised my self no more beans!! Maybe I can sell some old packs to some buddy's to justify buying some new shit..yep sounds like a plan mannnnn. Any one on IG should check out that post though.


Yeah I saw it made me want to get another pack but one is probably good enough. Think they're like 80 on glo


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 6, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> They shouldn't be if they're truly "randomly selected"


For this order that would be true. I just meant from my 1st order which he listed specific freebies for that. So I was hoping that these new ones wouldn't be the same as the 1st order.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 6, 2020)

If I wanted to try some Clearwater, what should I go for ? & which seedbank


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Oct 7, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> If I wanted to try some Clearwater, what should I go for ? & which seedbank


I'd say glo wait for the weekend for a weekend deal. However they are hit and miss so buy at your own risk


----------



## Lemon_D (Oct 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Which one>underperfoming plants or herms???! You breezed through the cw forum to find post on page 12 to quote? Not denying your issue, but a few people I trust have run cw without any issues..


Strait hermes. Not here to hate on Clearwater as shit happens but 9/11 all hermes. I came here as this is the only place i seen anyone growing CW genetics. Like the other post just a heads up only popped 1 pack of apple fritter and some the strains in here look fire so maybe just the genetics.


----------



## thujux (Oct 8, 2020)

jelly delicious, neopalitan swirl, pint sized & other Jelly Delicious.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 8, 2020)

Lemon_D said:


> Strait hermes. Not here to hate on Clearwater as shit happens but 9/11 all hermes. I came here as this is the only place i seen anyone growing CW genetics. Like the other post just a heads up only popped 1 pack of apple fritter and some the strains in here look fire so maybe just the genetics.


Thats why I stayed away from them fritters. So far lot of good grows from the Mai Tai and Cremesicle lines.

I will say I popped only 3 Purple Flavinoid but two are definitely runts, way behind the other seeds I popped including other Clearwater gear.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 8, 2020)

thujux said:


> jelly delicious, neopalitan swirl, pint sized & other Jelly Delicious.View attachment 4708008View attachment 4708009View attachment 4708010View attachment 4708011


Looking good


----------



## SoD4nk (Oct 8, 2020)

I just popped more seeds.. I can't help myself!!
Pint sized, wedding cake, and cereal bar. This is going to be a crazy grow!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 9, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> I just popped more seeds.. I can't help myself!!
> Pint sized, wedding cake, and cereal bar. This is going to be a crazy grow!!!


cant wait to see how the Cereal Bars turn out

I was gonna do that one this round but decided to pop something else last second


----------



## SoD4nk (Oct 9, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> cant wait to see how the Cereal Bars turn out
> 
> I was gonna do that one this round but decided to pop something else last second


I'll update here and my journal!


----------



## bunnybunny (Oct 10, 2020)

Not the best pictures, but White Hot Guava harvested. Came out to about 2.5 ounces per plant in 3 gallon pots w/ coco. I waited 60 days, but they would have been ready at day 55-56. I had other plants in the tent. 2 of the 7 threw out some nanners.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 10, 2020)

Frosty @bunnybunny


----------



## bunnybunny (Oct 11, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Frosty @bunnybunny


Very frosty, but terp profile is quite disappointing. Has a slight piney smell in the jars, but that's about it. Maybe they will come out more as it cures, but even giving the small nugs a squeeze, it doesn't smell too much.


----------



## Lemon_D (Oct 11, 2020)

Few pics of the Apple Fritters all mutated and hermes.


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 11, 2020)

Lemon_D said:


> Few pics of the Apple Fritters all mutated and hermes.View attachment 4710597


where do you see balls? seems too early to tell


----------



## coppershot (Oct 11, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> where do you see balls? seems too early to tell


The node in the middle appears to be the start, while it is early, I bet that node grows nuts.


----------



## Lemon_D (Oct 11, 2020)

coppershot said:


> The node in the middle appears to be the start, while it is early, I bet that node grows nuts.


Yep These were the last 2 of 11 and all hermes, little behind the others but clearly early signs of hermes.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 11, 2020)

Here’s a couple photos of my Sugar Rush (Wedding Pie (Pyxy Styx cut) x MaiTai 4)


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 13, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Definitely too early lol. For sure the apple fritter stock was less stable than the Creamsicles or Maitais I've made. Sometimes how she goes. The amount of absolutely ridiculous plants and phenos people have sent me though still seem to be worth a look through IMO. I think sometimes people have no idea what they're looking at when they're sexing too early.


That’s what I thought. I have a Apple Tartz in flower on day 14 and so far no balls but I also made sure she showed pistils before putting her in flower. I see pistils at the top of the plant and it look like pistils would’ve developed in the spot they claim to see a ball


----------



## thujux (Oct 13, 2020)

so anybody have any of the new runtz crosses? Or how that male came to be.
I picked up the TK, ICC, Dosido crosses and my other plants are on day 55 of flower today. Getting close.


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 13, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> This is exactly right and I definitely have seen it too in our hunts.


Do you all use STS or colloidal silver for reversals?


----------



## Lemon_D (Oct 13, 2020)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> There's been thousands of packs sent out and you're the first to ever say this...


These were the last 2 of the 11, also there was another post few pages back saying the same. Not here to hate just my experience with the apple fritter.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 14, 2020)

Any deals on clear water crosses right now?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 15, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Any deals on clear water crosses right now?


GLO has em for 2 creamsicle packs for $140 and he gives 3 extra packs for free


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 16, 2020)

Mochi growth taken off, started to add molasses on watering!

and the coldstones and pintsize into the flowering pots to finish veg before the flip 4 lights On out of 7 for now! While the smaller plants catch up! Also got solefire garden purple marmalade and dank bananas and dank n laters. Gelato x watermelon Zittlez 

organic feed Buddhastree & Ecothive biosys


----------



## AaronHernadez (Oct 17, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> GLO has em for 2 creamsicle packs for $140 and he gives 3 extra packs for free


Is this sale still available? I don’t see it posted anywhere


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 17, 2020)

AaronHernadez said:


> Is this sale still available? I don’t see it posted anywhere


Ya most likely it applies after you checkout, I get emails with glo and they usually give prior customers a heads up on sales thru email. I'll check for you.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Oct 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya most likely it applies after you checkout, I get emails with glo and they usually give prior customers a heads up on sales thru email. I'll check for you.


Good looks !


----------



## beercan (Oct 21, 2020)

Is GLO'S gear only available on Instagram?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 21, 2020)

beercan said:


> Is GLO'S gear only available on Instagram?


No.

https://gloseedbank.com/


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 21, 2020)

Be careful on the glo sales, I hit it last week, couldve swore it said Monday at midnite, lol on the email, and I didn't get the deal, paid anyway. Diff breeder. But what a great place for fems. Tiki torch was a good yielder for me and even though I heard different, mine were the mai Tai dom.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 21, 2020)

^ Also GLO's "going through a rough patch" so orders are going out very slow & he's not responding to much / not allowing comments on his IG posts because of it. If I knew this was gonna be going on I wouldn't have placed my last order & waited it out.

But I'm not too concerned. Bad business will put him out of business & I'll get my money back either way.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Oct 21, 2020)

I ordered from tsc instead and grabbed their last pack of Gushers n Cream can’t wait to get my hands on them


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 21, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Be careful on the glo sales, I hit it last week, couldve swore it said Monday at midnite, lol on the email, and I didn't get the deal, paid anyway. Diff breeder. But what a great place for fems. Tiki torch was a good yielder for me and even though I heard different, mine were the mai Tai dom.


Glo took a lil longer than usual for my last order but he did respond to my emails, he said he just one guy dealing with alot of orders so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. After that email I received my order in 3 days. I was polite when I emailed him and was just like, hey I know your probably busy but just wanted to see about my order I placed a few weeks ago. He should definitely hire some help if he is that busy but I got all my orders in a reasonable time. Also you might have a bit of a wait if you're outside of the US because word is he does all his international orders at the same time.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Glo took a lil longer than usual for my last order but he did respond to my emails, he said he just one guy dealing with alot of orders so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. After that email I received my order in 3 days. I was polite when I emailed him and was just like, hey I know your probably busy but just wanted to see about my order I placed a few weeks ago. He should definitely hire some help if he is that busy but I got all my orders in a reasonable time. Also you might have a bit of a wait if you're outside of the US because word is he does all his international orders at the same time.


guy just moved from cali or wherever on the west coast to the east coast. I'd be patient... best deals anywhere and that's by a mile.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 21, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> guy just moved from cali or wherever on the west coast to the east coast. I'd be patient... best deals anywhere and that's by a mile.


O I didn't know that, guess that's good for us east coasters.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 21, 2020)

I ordered from GLO last week and got my package yesterday

he ships from Mass now

I didnt even know about the move until i noticed my package didnt ship from Cali


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 21, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I ordered from GLO last week and got my package yesterday
> 
> he ships from Mass now
> 
> I didnt even know about the move until i noticed my package didnt ship from Cali


Weird shit. Was it a big / expensive order? No clue why I haven't heard a peep in 3 weeks I'm in Mass myself.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Glo took a lil longer than usual for my last order but he did respond to my emails, he said he just one guy dealing with alot of orders so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. After that email I received my order in 3 days. I was polite when I emailed him and was just like, hey I know your probably busy but just wanted to see about my order I placed a few weeks ago. He should definitely hire some help if he is that busy but I got all my orders in a reasonable time. Also you might have a bit of a wait if you're outside of the US because word is he does all his international orders at the same time.


He was saying be careful because he missed out on the weekend sales prices ordering on a Monday.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 21, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Weird shit. Was it a big / expensive order? No clue why I haven't heard a peep in 3 weeks I'm in Mass myself.


nope i got 2 packs from the recent CSI drop


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 22, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> He was saying be careful because he missed out on the weekend sales prices ordering on a Monday.


Did you put the discount in the comment box?


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> nope i got 2 packs from the recent CSI drop


Very strange. Sent a second email today, still no response. Looks like I'm in the ghosted territory right now. He hasn't posted on IG in a week or so though.



Gemtree said:


> Did you put the discount in the comment box?


That didn't happen to me. It was Bodyne I believe.


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 22, 2020)

I made my 2nd order on the 1st and sent an email asking if I could add to the order. No response. No big deal I'll take what was ordered. I waited 2 weeks then asked if he had a tracking number for the package. No response. 

Now going on 3 weeks. I haven't sent another email. I don't like the fact that he sent out another email for a sale but still hasn't shipped product from the last one. My first order only took a week but he was right next to me. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

See that sucks, similar thing happened to me...I placed in ordered and then wanted to change the order, for some reason there was an issue with my card and it didn't go thru. They were up my ass emailing me to update my card and make payment which I did and it went thru. Then waited weeks for a tracking number, he didn't respond to my 1st email about tracking number but responding to my 2nd about a week after 1st email asking for tracking. That left a bad taste in my mouth with glo. When my payment didn't go thru for a $300+ order I got literally 5 emails telling me to update my payment, to try this and that, all personalized emails, not automatic. Then when it comes to getting a tracking number I'm waiting weeks and feeling like I need to walk on eggshells when email him for the 2nd time about my tracking. Shouldn't be that way especially seeing as were spending hundreds if not thousands of dollars. I did get my order though, so.


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> See that sucks, similar thing happened to me...I placed in ordered and then wanted to change the order, for some reason there was an issue with my card and it didn't go thru. They were up my ass emailing me to update my card and make payment which I did and it went thru. Then waited weeks for a tracking number, he didn't respond to my 1st email about tracking number but responding to my 2nd about a week after 1st email asking for tracking. That left a bad taste in my mouth with glo. When my payment didn't go thru for a $300+ order I got literally 5 emails telling me to update my payment, to try this and that, all personalized emails, not automatic. Then when it comes to getting a tracking number I'm waiting weeks and feeling like I need to walk on eggshells when email him for the 2nd time about my tracking. Shouldn't be that way especially seeing as were spending hundreds if not thousands of dollars. I did get my order though, so.


Yeah its kinda fucked. Do I email him and hope my persistence pays off or wait and hope he sends it out? Sounds ridiculous for a business model. Idk if he's having probs or what but a simple email stating that would suffice for now. I heard he was moving from coast to coast. This will be my last order from him unless I hear things are getting back to normal from customers.


----------



## beercan (Oct 22, 2020)

Wooh yall making me Leary to order from him


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

beercan said:


> Wooh yall making me Leary to order from him


I would, I think he's just taking a little longer than usual. I did get every single order I placed with glo.


----------



## beercan (Oct 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I would, I think he's just taking a little longer than usual. I did get every single order I placed with glo.


I gonna follow along and see how things go first lol!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

beercan said:


> I gonna follow along and see how things go first lol!!


Don't blame you... has anyone gotten the brain stew going, I have a pack of those


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 22, 2020)

I got my order from a week or so ago today, but the cheaper order from two weeks earlier, no show. Odd, since I always tell him I'm tryin to save him on shipping, etc, send all together. Today was first time he didn't include prior order. I politely hollared from paid invoice email, we'll see if I get response. I got my collection built up anyhow on csi and Rado and Clearwater now. Sure wanted the two apple sundaes for 55, tho. Lol.


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 22, 2020)

Flipping them next weekend mochiscle - coldstone - pintsized


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

So popped about 7 cake pops, put the rest in the packaging. They fell out so I'm trying to figure out which one are my cake pops seeds. Had 2 unmarked seeds packs floating at the bottom of container. Gomm thinks it the plastic tube but someone from clearwater said it might be the small glass vial. So anyone here that ordered the older packaged clearwater(specifically cakepop) from treestar help me out. Want to figure this out-


----------



## beercan (Oct 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So popped about 7 cake pops, put the rest in the packaging. They fell out so I'm trying to figure out which one are my cake pops seeds. Had 2 unmarked seeds packs floating at the bottom of container. Gomm thinks it the plastic tube but someone from clearwater said it might be the small glass vial. So anyone here that ordered the older packaged clearwater(specifically cakepop) from treestar help me out. Want to figure this out-
> View attachment 4722260View attachment 4722261View attachment 4722262


Probably better just send them to me and let me find out!! Lol JK


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 23, 2020)

Update from GLO's IG.

Extra extra extra freebies and all that shit sounds good. We'll see though. If he is going through all this shit he's saying I hope it gets easier for em.


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 23, 2020)

Flipping any day now... creamsicle crosses


----------



## thujux (Oct 23, 2020)

Day 65 on all of them. Day 70 I guess I’ll chop. Noticed some are more mature than others but at this point I learned and will improve next run. I just shared these pictures earlier with a friend so I’ll share them here.


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 24, 2020)

thujux said:


> Day 65 on all of them. Day 70 I guess I’ll chop. Noticed some are more mature than others but at this point I learned and will improve next run. I just shared these pictures earlier with a friend so I’ll share them here.
> 
> View attachment 4723337View attachment 4723339View attachment 4723340View attachment 4723341View attachment 4723342View attachment 4723343View attachment 4723344View attachment 4723345View attachment 4723346View attachment 4723347




Yo more pictures man great work bro


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 26, 2020)

thujux said:


> Day 65 on all of them. Day 70 I guess I’ll chop. Noticed some are more mature than others but at this point I learned and will improve next run. I just shared these pictures earlier with a friend so I’ll share them here.
> 
> View attachment 4723337View attachment 4723339View attachment 4723340View attachment 4723341View attachment 4723342View attachment 4723343View attachment 4723344View attachment 4723345View attachment 4723346View attachment 4723347


Those look really great dude! Look like you got some really nice yielders on top of being fire.


----------



## wierdly (Oct 26, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Flipping any day now... creamsicle crosses


Awesome, witch ones you got there?


----------



## coppershot (Oct 26, 2020)

wierdly said:


> Awesome, witch ones you got there?


@H420Baby would be nice to see what strains you're rocking there.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 26, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Yeah its kinda fucked. Do I email him and hope my persistence pays off or wait and hope he sends it out? Sounds ridiculous for a business model. Idk if he's having probs or what but a simple email stating that would suffice for now. I heard he was moving from coast to coast. This will be my last order from him unless I hear things are getting back to normal from customers.


Check his IG, he’s still relocating so things are a little slow right now.


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 26, 2020)

coppershot said:


> @H420Baby would be nice to see what strains you're rocking there.





wierdly said:


> Awesome, witch ones you got there?



Pheno hunting the mochiscle - pintsized - coldstone


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 26, 2020)

Be nice to see some of the new creamsicle crosses in flower if anybody running or run any


----------



## thujux (Oct 26, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Yo more pictures man great work bro


thank you. forgot to post the names but here is the list in the order I posted my pictures and they happen to be creamsicle crosses since you just mentioned them on your last post.

there’s two of each cross in there, so if they look a little diff. They are hahah.



1-2 pint sized. gello x creamsicle two diff types
3 neapolitan swirl. wedding cake x creamsicle
4-5 jelly delicious. white hot guava #35 x creamsicle
6-9 gushers n cream. gushers x creamsicle
10 neapolitan swirl. wedding cake x creamsicle


----------



## thujux (Oct 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Those look really great dude! Look like you got some really nice yielders on top of being fire.


thanks. I sent you a message.


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 26, 2020)

thujux said:


> thanks. I sent you a message.



Good man! It’s hard to know which are which lol! But they all look good so I’m lil excited! I found a couple dead temperamental and others grow like machines lol


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 26, 2020)

thujux said:


> thanks. I sent you a message.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> What you should do is post so new pics of them labelled I ain’t going to complain seeing those ladies again! But be good to see them with labels where they at now bro! Again nice work


----------



## coppershot (Oct 26, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Pheno hunting the mochiscle - pintsized - coldstone


Which pics of the Mochisicle? Thanks


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 26, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Yeah its kinda fucked. Do I email him and hope my persistence pays off or wait and hope he sends it out? Sounds ridiculous for a business model. Idk if he's having probs or what but a simple email stating that would suffice for now. I heard he was moving from coast to coast. This will be my last order from him unless I hear things are getting back to normal from customers.


Ordered 10/20 delivered 10/26....for what it's worth.... was csi Humboldt


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 27, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Which pics of the Mochisicle? Thanks


I got those, so far the best grower our the lot! First to give off a clear nose... like a creamy sweet mint so far berrie gas phunk also got couple other things in the hunt water melon Zittles gelato - purple marmalade - dank genetics dank bananas - dank now and laters 

I got 24 plants in 7x8 Flicked Monday


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 27, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Ordered 10/20 delivered 10/26....for what it's worth.... was csi Humboldt


Yeah it was my experience with them as well. This is the only order I've had take this long. Kind of expected it tho from the reviews lately with him. Such a good deal I've got time to wait. Hopefully not 8-12 weeks lol


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 27, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Yeah it was my experience with them as well. This is the only order I've had take this long. Kind of expected it tho from the reviews lately with him. Such a good deal I've got time to wait. Hopefully not 8-12 weeks lol


Hopefully he does make up for it with freebies & what not like he said. I'm at a month of waiting. Not gonna hit em up til he posts on IG saying he's good.


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 27, 2020)

Day 2 of flower and I had biggest set of meat veg drop out! Creamiscle gelato41 x creamsicle


1 out of 15 so I have 14 clearwaters in my hunt now, shame plant had beautiful structure


----------



## coppershot (Oct 27, 2020)

What strains you got there...? Looking nice bud!


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 27, 2020)

1/8 of coldstone hermied expect the odd one across 3 different packs of fems just hope I don’t Get anymore


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 28, 2020)

I stripped all the cold stones back this morning! All fine I have put the hermie a side to see what up! As it was one sight where I had topped it! But the rest look good very uniformed in structure very early days


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Oct 28, 2020)

2 seeds of some Guava Melt just curious to see a creamsicle cross after 28 hours in water they cracked now time for about a day in a paper towel so the taproot can grow a little then into some soil. These seeds were so tiny


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 30, 2020)

Mochiscle 
Pintsized
Coldstone 


Ending week 1 flower starting to stretch. Lovely stem rub on Mochiscle #8 was minty but now a jelly fruit coming off her exciting times ahead I hope


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 30, 2020)

Sad to see no response per fucked orders,etc. Announced the new red beard drop on ig, so it looks like business as usual. Specifically asked earlier in day bout new sales, didn't mention fucked order, no response. Win some lose some, I reckon


----------



## danktechno (Oct 30, 2020)

Lemon Freeze Pop (Lemon Tree x Creamscile) after 1 month cure


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 31, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Lemon Freeze Pop (Lemon Tree x Creamscile) after 1 month cure
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729849


Looks dank. What's the nose on her? (Not sure if I asked you this already lol)


----------



## danktechno (Oct 31, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Looks dank. What's the nose on her? (Not sure if I asked you this already lol)


I found 3 different phenos.

Vanilla baked cookies with funk
Mint chocolate chip with funk
Piney mint lemon peel (my fav)

Some more pics of the other phenos. Buds would look better if I trimmed abit more but I grow for personal and dont really mind extra sugar leaf.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Oct 31, 2020)

danktechno said:


> I found 3 different phenos.
> 
> Vanilla baked cookies with funk
> Mint chocolate chip with funk
> ...


Sounds and looks bomb. Those smells are definitely intriguing. Lol, fuck the dispensary manicure those buds are beautiful the way they are 

How pungent would you say they are now that they're cured? Everyone I know always wants bud that'll stink up their whole house


----------



## danktechno (Oct 31, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Sounds and looks bomb. Those smells are definitely intriguing. Lol, fuck the dispensary manicure those buds are beautiful the way they are
> 
> How pungent would you say they are now that they're cured? Everyone I know always wants bud that'll stink up their whole house


The piney mint lemon pheno will stink up the entire room when I crack a jar. They all had a kind of dirty oil rag smell at harvest but much of that has dissipated.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Nov 1, 2020)

Guava Melt (Guava Gelato x Creamsicle #4)
Pheno #1
Pheno #2


----------



## coppershot (Nov 2, 2020)

I will throw some pics up when I get around to it but I popped 3 Mochisicle, 4 Spearmint and 3 Purple Flavinoid. Not sure if it is strain related or just bad luck, but 2 out of the 3 Purple Flavinoid are really slow veggers/mutants that topped themselves, so I have them in a different space. Just flipped the bunch so in a few weeks I will post them up.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 2, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I will throw some pics up when I get around to it but I popped 3 Mochisicle, 4 Spearmint and 3 Purple Flavinoid. Not sure if it is strain related or just bad luck, but 2 out of the 3 Purple Flavinoid are really slow veggers/mutants that topped themselves, so I have them in a different space. Just flipped the bunch so in a few weeks I will post them up.



Jello is slow an funky grower all mine a strange, funny leafs and shit, but there is this jelly pop tart cut of it suppose to be terps as fook!


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 2, 2020)

End of wk1 of flower! Got a couple to keep an eye of for balls, but otherwise I am happy


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 2, 2020)

Truffle Pig


----------



## SoD4nk (Nov 7, 2020)

Guava Melt, Purple Flavornoid, Cereal Bars, Neapolitan all vegging!


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 7, 2020)

Anybody looking to swop some Clearwater in the next few weeks holla mothered everything


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 7, 2020)

Week starting to see the pistils form! And pre flower... a couple have epic stem rubs Mochi - jello - gelato 41 - I got some purple marmalade which has the best stem rub things epic! Ending of week 2 going into week 3 Monday


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 9, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Week starting to see the pistils form! And pre flower... a couple have epic stem rubs Mochi - jello - gelato 41 - I got some purple marmalade which has the best stem rub things epic! Ending of week 2 going into week 3 Monday



They clone really well going to have spares


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey guys. So many back and forth and after half an hour reading all these comments I didn’t come to a conclusion.
So is Apple fritter S1 from Clearwater genetics hermies or not? Is it worth getting it? I found pack for $120.
Some scammers sell clones for $1000 on strainly and other places.
Thanks


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 16, 2020)

Bought Apple tartz and Apple fritters S1 from gloseedsbank.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Nov 16, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Bought Apple tartz and Apple fritters S1 from gloseedsbank.


The apple fritter line is said to be less stable than the creamsicle & maitai line so you may find some balls on plants. That's not to say there will be full blown hermies or even a lot of herm traits popping up. I suggest you let your plants veg to full maturity before flip.


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 16, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> The apple fritter line is said to be less stable than the creamsicle & maitai line so you may find some balls on plants. That's not to say there will be full blown hermies or even a lot of herm traits popping up. I suggest you let your plants veg to full maturity before flip.


Now you tell me) already paid for them. I usually veg for about a month to like 2 feet before flipping. Hopefully won’t get hermies. Thank you!)


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 16, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Now you tell me) already paid for them. I usually veg for about a month to like 2 feet before flipping. Hopefully won’t get hermies. Thank you!)


My Apple Tartz vegged 2+ months in a solo and I haven’t seen any balls and i’m about 6-7 weeks in flower.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 16, 2020)

Looking a bit sad week 4 hair cut! Mochiscle here well into flower, but coldstones are a little behind and have stretched like fook as for the pintsized all abit mad only started to pistil this week will have to get more pics up! Any way tonight lights off


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 16, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Now you tell me) already paid for them. I usually veg for about a month to like 2 feet before flipping. Hopefully won’t get hermies. Thank you!)



I had 2 go rogue so far one coldstone one Mochiscle none of the pint sized so far


----------



## Kaywhy (Nov 17, 2020)

Mannnn..every pic I see of Apple Tartz looks killer. I gotta couple packs on the way that are getting poped ASAP


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 19, 2020)

Week 3/4


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 19, 2020)

Truffle Pig still vegging


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 19, 2020)

I got the seeds from deeply rooted seeds bank. Clearwater genetics not in original packaging. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 19, 2020)

Just talked to @Clearwaterbuds and he says they are legit


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 21, 2020)

My one Mochi x creamsicle & a purple marmalade looking like 8 weekers! miles ahead of the rest! Pints sized are tall I think the structure very different a bit wild ones I seen had on big main cola which I think I got I hope I have anyway


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 22, 2020)

Pintsized mochiscle


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 26, 2020)

I will keep da thread alive where are you all?

Cold stone

mochiscle


----------



## coppershot (Nov 26, 2020)

You're a few weeks ahead of me. I will have some pics up this weekend.

One of my Purple Flavinoid threw some early nuttz. I removed those branches so I am keeping an eye on 'it'.

My spearmint and mochi look great!


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 26, 2020)

coppershot said:


> You're a few weeks ahead of me. I will have some pics up this weekend.
> 
> One of my Purple Flavinoid threw some early nuttz. I removed those branches so I am keeping an eye on 'it'.
> 
> My spearmint and mochi look great!


I had one x2 herm a Mochi and pint sized but the rest have been bang on! I didn’t get a co2 bag as I wanted to just hunt them do a proper run of selected pheno’s next run!

yeah man please share when you have the time


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 26, 2020)

Truffle Pig getting ready for flower


----------



## jasonryan00 (Nov 26, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Truffle Pig getting ready for flower
> View attachment 4752414


That truffle pig was an amazing plant for me!


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 26, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> That truffle pig was an amazing plant for me!


How was the stretch? How many days did you take her?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 27, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> My Apple Tartz vegged 2+ months in a solo and I haven’t seen any balls and i’m about 6-7 weeks in flower.


I saw a couple balls dropping pollen on the bottom of mine. I think it’s the lack of light in the bottom causing them to form the balls. Either way it’s not appealing, but i’m just glad it’s not a full blown hermie


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 27, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Truffle Pig getting ready for flower
> View attachment 4752414


I have 3 truffle pigs about to flower too. Just popped 3 malt milkshake too but only 2 made it


----------



## jasonryan00 (Nov 27, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How was the stretch? How many days did you take her?


The stretch was pretty minimal, she stayed pretty squat for me. I took her down at about day 65. Heavy chemical funk on the nose


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 27, 2020)

Apple Tartz chopped on day 58, have a clone waiting to take its place


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Nov 27, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Apple Tartz chopped on day 58, clone waiting to take its place
> View attachment 4753864
> View attachment 4753870


Looks dank what do you think of her?


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 27, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Apple Tartz chopped on day 58, clone waiting to take its place
> View attachment 4753864
> View attachment 4753870


wow she looks nice. How did she yield? Do you have pictures of trimmed bud?


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 27, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Looks dank what do you think of her?


I liked the way she grew and smells nice, has a sweet smell to it. I chopped a couple plants so I had a lot of smells around me. I’ll give an update when dry and try to give a smoke report


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 27, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> wow she looks nice. How did she yield? Do you have pictures of trimmed bud?


Just chopped today but i’m hopping for at least 2 zips. Clone should be better yield wise.


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 28, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Just chopped today but i’m hopping for at least 2 zips. Clone should be better yield wise.


I hope you get more next time. They are saying in the right environment up to 8 oz a plant. Let us know how she tastes, smells and some close ups pictures of trimmed bud would be nice as well 
Good luck!


----------



## Dbden420 (Nov 28, 2020)

Yo ak lemme know how those fritters turn out. I just got a pack from glo and deeply because glo was fuckin around he's on his shit now tho, hope it stays that way.


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 28, 2020)

Dbden420 said:


> Yo ak lemme know how those fritters turn out. I just got a pack from glo and deeply because glo was fuckin around he's on his shit now tho, hope it stays that way.


Alright, I will. Started yesterday. In about 4-5 months )


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 29, 2020)

Mochiscle got another 2 weeks of feed then flush!

pintsized and cold stone are at day 22 or so starting frost lovely mint cream smell from some and fruit minty gas’s


----------



## wierdly (Nov 30, 2020)

I will be staring some CW crosses soon. Those are looking Nice


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 4, 2020)

Had to downgrade to little tents again but here my 3 truffle pigs under a kingbrite 240 turned down in a 36x20 tent. First time using led so excited to see what I can get.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 5, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Had to downgrade to little tents again but here my 3 truffle pigs under a kingbrite 240 turned down in a 36x20 tent. First time using led so excited to see what I can get.View attachment 4759943


Nice! Mine had those big dinosaur fans as well. Just tossed mine into flower as well


----------



## SoD4nk (Dec 5, 2020)

Week 5 of Guava Melt pheno 1


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 6, 2020)

Really nice coldstone pheno developing, probably the keeper! Out these.. real frosty beauty fruity minty aroma hard to say draws you in..!


----------



## coppershot (Dec 6, 2020)

Spearmint Style, Purple Flavinoid and last two are Mochi a few weeks in.


----------



## Ogkpuff (Dec 7, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> Week 5 of Guava Melt pheno 1


What are the terps on your Guava Melt pheno homie ?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 7, 2020)

Truffle Pig in flower


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 7, 2020)

Pintsized


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 8, 2020)

some eye candy for u folks. Apple Tartz (Runtz x Apple Fritter) Smells like granny smith apples and a candy backend. Hoping she ends up smelling like Apple Warheads in the jar/during cure


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I saw a couple balls dropping pollen on the bottom of mine. I think it’s the lack of light in the bottom causing them to form the balls. Either way it’s not appealing, but i’m just glad it’s not a full blown hermie


Lollipop the shit out your plants then


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Apple Tartz chopped on day 58, have a clone waiting to take its place
> View attachment 4753864
> View attachment 4753870


Dude this is a nice apple tartz pheno, damn son


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 9, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 4763470some eye candy for u folks. Apple Tartz (Runtz x Apple Fritter) Smells like granny smith apples and a candy backend. Hoping she ends up smelling like Apple Warheads in the jar/during cure


Wow nice plant bro colours of it


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 9, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Wow nice plant bro colours of it


Thanks homie, it’s only getting better cause it’s only on F39. She’s gettting more complex purples and frostier as we speak. I’ll post updates before the chop and harvest.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Lollipop the shit out your plants then


Yeah I forgot to do it around the Week 3 of flower, so i was scared she might go full herm if i cut off a bunch of lowers in Week 4 of flower. I thought better to be safe than sorry


----------



## ThrivingHerb (Dec 9, 2020)

just found this thread. This is my gushers x mai tai 4, seed was given to me without any name so Ive been calling it Tiki Punch. Purps just started to show about 12 days ago and Im entering week 10 tomorrow. My favorite plant that Ive ever grown actually, was an absolute monster in veg and dominated everything.


----------



## ThrivingHerb (Dec 9, 2020)

this was just 2 weeks ago so it shows how fast and late the colors came in.


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 10, 2020)

ThrivingHerb said:


> just found this thread. This is my gushers x mai tai 4, seed was given to me without any name so Ive been calling it Tiki Punch. Purps just started to show about 12 days ago and Im entering week 10 tomorrow. My favorite plant that Ive ever grown actually, was an absolute monster in veg and dominated everything.


Jesus beautiful that man


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 10, 2020)

ThrivingHerb said:


> just found this thread. This is my gushers x mai tai 4, seed was given to me without any name so Ive been calling it Tiki Punch. Purps just started to show about 12 days ago and Im entering week 10 tomorrow. My favorite plant that Ive ever grown actually, was an absolute monster in veg and dominated everything.


Damn ya that is beautiful bud man, surprised it went 10 weeks with this strain but I know how it is with alot of these newer strains- phenos are all over the place. Mai tai seems like a solid purple punch cross that produces some sexy buds. Mai tai and slurricane are the only purple punch strains I would grow at the moment.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn ya that is beautiful bud man, surprised it went 10 weeks with this strain but I know how it is with alot of these newer strains- phenos are all over the place. Mai tai seems like a solid purple punch cross that produces some sexy buds. Mai tai and slurricane are the only purple punch strains I would grow at the moment.


I got dosidos x creamsicle going which is pretty much slurricane with cookies and cream. Excited about that one


----------



## ThrivingHerb (Dec 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn ya that is beautiful bud man, surprised it went 10 weeks with this strain but I know how it is with alot of these newer strains- phenos are all over the place. Mai tai seems like a solid purple punch cross that produces some sexy buds. Mai tai and slurricane are the only purple punch strains I would grow at the moment.


I think it should be closer to 9 weeks when dialed. I moved from SoCal to PDX area during week 6 of flower. Went 1000 miles with no light so Im sure it set it back a bit. Super excited to run it back as a clone. Just ordered Mai Tai 4 x Apple Fritter as well as Kush Mints x Creamsicle 4 so im stoked to run more clearwater soon


----------



## SoD4nk (Dec 11, 2020)

Ogkpuff said:


> What are the terps on your Guava Melt pheno homie ?


Really fruity! Like a mix of like strawberries, Apricot..


----------



## Ogkpuff (Dec 12, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> Really fruity! Like a mix of like strawberries, Apricot..
> 
> 
> interesting ... thanks friends, i have 4 packs of clearwater, gello x creamsicle#4, gelato#25 x creamsicle#4, sherb x creamsicle#4, I'm going to pop them soon with banana runtz from solfire, hoping to find some heat


----------



## Ogkpuff (Dec 12, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> View attachment 4762804
> Pintsized


beautiful structure, it will stack ... but how are the terps I'm curious?


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 12, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Thanks homie, it’s only getting better cause it’s only on F39. She’s gettting more complex purples and frostier as we speak. I’ll post updates before the chop and harvest.


you can see the colours coming sugar building on the leafs


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 12, 2020)

Ogkpuff said:


> beautiful structure, it will stack ... but how are the terps I'm curious?


I have 8 all have there own profile but all have this creamy mint gass, 3 have it with lovely fruity campino like smell


----------



## coppershot (Dec 12, 2020)

Mochi



Spearmint



Purple Flavinoid


----------



## SoD4nk (Dec 15, 2020)

Week 7 Guava Melt


Week 7 Purple Flavornoid


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 18, 2020)

8 weeks 4 days Mochiscle was ready would gone more purple had I left it a few more days, but Ec was 0.2 tricombes amber so it was time and Christmas smoke needed this today then another 16 over Xmas to come down!

#2 of 8 seeds popped grown organically no PGR’s buddhastree & Ecothrive biosys and little molasses


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Wow everything looks super dank^ I got to get popping my Clearwater, I have bought way to many packs that even with over 2000 watts of t5s just for veg, it will take me years to pop the amount of packs I have, like 10 years, lol. The cw strain that been catching by eye in my genetic library is the brainstew...might have to get that wet soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I got dosidos x creamsicle going which is pretty much slurricane with cookies and cream. Excited about that one


Ya thay sounds nice, do you have it flower, I'm not sure they have this one but a dosi x mai tai would bring some excellent slurricane phenos. The sunset sherb in the mai tia could even make a cross the would be a bit superior to the slurricane.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 18, 2020)

So far I have to say I am impressed with Clearwater Genetics. I was kind of expecting a lot of herms, considering they are fems and they package their beans with many extras. The skeptic in me thought that there had to be a reason. I had a few early nanas on Purple Flavinoid, removed them and they never returned. None on the rest.

Spearmint Style clones super easy and quick. I wouldn't hesitate to pick up more packs from these guys. Wish I got in on their Mai Tai line.


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 18, 2020)

coppershot said:


> So far I have to say I am impressed with Clearwater Genetics. I was kind of expecting a lot of herms, considering they are fems and they package their beans with many extras. The skeptic in me thought that there had to be a reason. I had a few early nanas on Purple Flavinoid, removed them and they never returned. None on the rest.
> 
> Spearmint Style clones super easy and quick. I wouldn't hesitate to pick up more packs from these guys. Wish I got in on their Mai Tai line.


the genetics are very stable out of 25 seeds two hermies and an 3 mutants that I culled but you could of ran with, I have popped 1 more jello and gelato 41 as they have all been different in smell


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

coppershot said:


> So far I have to say I am impressed with Clearwater Genetics. I was kind of expecting a lot of herms, considering they are fems and they package their beans with many extras. The skeptic in me thought that there had to be a reason. I had a few early nanas on Purple Flavinoid, removed them and they never returned. None on the rest.
> 
> Spearmint Style clones super easy and quick. I wouldn't hesitate to pick up more packs from these guys. Wish I got in on their Mai Tai line.


Ya thats good news man, no bullshit I had the same thought myself. Especially with all the gelato/cookie and fritter type crosses. So seems like people have gotten great result from cw packs. 

I think some of the apple fritter crosses probably have a slightly higher chance of herming over the others. Apple fritter is know to be a bit unstable in crosses, but most of us are not rookies, and from what I've seen the fire that cw ap fritter produces is well worth the risk, at least to me it is. I'm running seed plant in a separate pheno hunting area now anyways. Mai tai and creamsicle crosses seem like a safe bet.


----------



## Dbden420 (Dec 18, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I think some of the apple fritter crosses probably have a slightly higher chance of herming over the others. Apple fritter is know to be a bit unstable in crosses, .


Any evidence or just speculation?


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 18, 2020)

Dbden420 said:


> Any evidence or just speculation?


I think he is getting at the fact lumpy made it known he made apple fritter in a garage and took him years to stabilise


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Dbden420 said:


> Any evidence or just speculation?


Pure speculation from yours truly...haha


----------



## Dbden420 (Dec 18, 2020)

Cool haha just wondering, I got 4 Apple fritter s1 packs. Would hate if they're even slightly prone to hermies


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 18, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya thay sounds nice, do you have it flower, I'm not sure they have this one but a dosi x mai tai would bring some excellent slurricane phenos. The sunset sherb in the mai tia could even make a cross the would be a bit superior to the slurricane.


The Malt Milkshakes are still seedlings but I'll update when they're bigger. My three truffle pig are day 10 flower and looking good. I wish they made a dosi x mai tai cross the sherb makes everything more chunky and terpy.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> The Malt Milkshakes are still seedlings but I'll update when they're bigger. My three truffle pig are day 10 flower and looking good. I wish they made a dosi x mai tai cross the sherb makes everything more chunky and terpy.


I have no Clearwater going, I had some shit germ rates on a few beans I popped with the cake pop and ap tartz. Was only a few seeds from each and I was heading on vacation right after I popped em so didn't have the time. I have dolato, garlic breath, and meat breath filling up my flower room. Veg rooms are filled with slurricane, Do•Lato, garlic breath, meat breath, jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) and mac 1(caps cut)...I have some space opening soon so gave to get on Clearwater again. Going with either the sugar rush or brain stew when I do pop em.


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 18, 2020)

Yo


Dbden420 said:


> Cool haha just wondering, I got 4 Apple fritter s1 packs. Would hate if they're even slightly prone to hermies


I seen nothing but winners the green shinning pheno’s and purple ones I smoked some of a purple pheno’s grown here was nice smoke would kill for a pack


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 18, 2020)

Truffle Pig around day 14


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Dbden420 said:


> Cool haha just wondering, I got 4 Apple fritter s1 packs. Would hate if they're even slightly prone to hermies


Nah I was just fucking around- the apple fritter is known to herm, especially when thrown in crosses. There's a decent amount of reports of it happening and like other dude said the guy lumpy who made/found the apple fritter has said so himself. Its well worth phenohunting thru a few herms to get a gem keeper of apple fritter though, I haven't grown it myself but from what I've seen in person its absolutely a heater mayne!


----------



## Dbden420 (Dec 18, 2020)

This guy's pheno makes me hopeful, he apparently only popped 4 beans to get this one. I think they'll be gems, all the crosses look fire to me too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Dbden420 said:


> View attachment 4771659
> View attachment 4771660
> This guy's pheno makes me hopeful, he apparently only popped 4 beans to get this one. I think they'll be gems, all the crosses look fire to me too.


Ya thats what I'm talking and I've seen phenos just as icy but even chunkier than those ones.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Anyone feel free to follow me on instagram... dividedsky_


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Kinda new to it, joined recently


----------



## Dbden420 (Dec 18, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya thats what I'm talking and I've seen phenos just as icy but even chunkier than those ones.


Damn nice! Got any pics of it? I'll follow you.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Dbden420 said:


> Damn nice! Got any pics of it? I'll follow you.


Ys for sure


----------



## coppershot (Dec 18, 2020)

No IG for me, in fact literally no social media at all.

To many warriors on there.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 18, 2020)

I dropped 5 White Hot Screamsicles in h2o tonight. First Clearwater run.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 18, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Truffle Pig around day 14
> View attachment 4771657View attachment 4771658


Yours not stretching too? Think my timer might have been coming on for 15min in middle of dark. A tab was stuck like half way up so idk but I pushed it back down yesterday and they're just starting to show at day 10. Took the screen off mine because they weren't growing really. It's pretty close though so not too upset with the limited height. Got a mutant on left, squat tight node in middle and more stretchy on right so probably three different phenos. Got clones off each so hoping for something good.


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 19, 2020)

Dbden420 said:


> View attachment 4771659
> View attachment 4771660
> This guy's pheno makes me hopeful, he apparently only popped 4 beans to get this one. I think they'll be gems, all the crosses look fire to me too.


That’s boy Han Solo, it’s funny you put that up I am swopping cuts with him


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 19, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Yours not stretching too? Think my timer might have been coming on for 15min in middle of dark. A tab was stuck like half way up so idk but I pushed it back down yesterday and they're just starting to show at day 10. Took the screen off mine because they weren't growing really. It's pretty close though so not too upset with the limited height. Got a mutant on left, squat tight node in middle and more stretchy on right so probably three different phenos. Got clones off each so hoping for something good.View attachment 4772090View attachment 4772091


Not a crazy stretch and it took a few days for her to get going. I think I’m seeing some early purple too


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 19, 2020)

Jelly Delicious


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Dec 19, 2020)

MtRainDog said:


> Jelly Delicious
> View attachment 4772515


Pretty pheno what's she smell like?


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 19, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Pretty pheno what's she smell like?


Like a strawberry jam or jelly. Not super stank, but the smell is convincing.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 19, 2020)

Lights off pic. The crown of pistils growing out of her head trips me out. Wild.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya thay sounds nice, do you have it flower, I'm not sure they have this one but a dosi x mai tai would bring some excellent slurricane phenos. The sunset sherb in the mai tia could even make a cross the would be a bit superior to the slurricane.


Hey look what I happened to see on strainly lol. Not sure if it was clearwater or what but looks fire. Id probably grab one to try if it wasn't so cold now 








Strainly - Empowering growers


Connect with thousands of members. Find all you need to grow.




www.strainly.io


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Dec 20, 2020)

Just wanted to say Clearwater has been great to me and I really appreciate it. I received a pack of seeds that only had 9 viable seeds. 1 was cracked somehow and another was immature and failed the finger test. I've seen seeds like this in quite a few packs from them but never ran into this issue where I ended up below 10 poppable seeds or even 12 really. 

I brought this to his attention just out of concern about quality control since I've seen enough cracked / immature seeds in their packs to make note of it and it was kind of off putting to essentially get a 9 pack when they're advertised having at least 10 per pack. (Worth noting I have 30+ packs of their gear so I've seen a decent amount of their beans) He offered me a replacement pack of the same strain but ended up hooking me up with 4 packs rather than one!

That was just too kind of him & I'm extremely grateful for the generosity & kindness even though I'm already up to my ears in seeds lol. Gonna wait til Christmas to see what was sent exactly but this has to be the best gift I'm getting this year without a doubt

Big CW runs coming top of the New Year


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 20, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Just wanted to say Clearwater has been great to me and I really appreciate it. I received a pack of seeds that only had 9 viable seeds. 1 was cracked somehow and another was immature and failed the finger test. I've seen seeds like this in quite a few packs from them but never ran into this issue where I ended up below 10 poppable seeds or even 12 really.
> 
> I brought this to his attention just out of concern about quality control since I've seen enough cracked / immature seeds in their packs to make note of it and it was kind of off putting to essentially get a 9 pack when they're advertised having at least 10 per pack. (Worth noting I have 30+ packs of their gear so I've seen a decent amount of their beans) He offered me a replacement pack of the same strain but ended up hooking me up with 4 packs rather than one!
> 
> ...


I’ve got about 10 packs of CW to run. This was my first time running them. Very impressed too. Can’t wait to drop more but I owe a couple people some tester runs first. That and all of my stash right now is heavy indica. My next to hit the flower room are all sativa hybrids.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 20, 2020)

First time running Clearwater's gear with these White Hot Screamsicles. I do have Morning remedy and Lemon freeze pops on the way for summer.


----------



## SoD4nk (Dec 20, 2020)

Purple Flavornoid week 7! Almost done, im so pumped!! They're so dense and the smell is like pure fruit!!


----------



## Dbden420 (Dec 21, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> That’s boy Han Solo, it’s funny you put that up I am swopping cuts with him


That's a good cut man, I've seen some not so good phenos from the s1s


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 23, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Not a crazy stretch and it took a few days for her to get going. I think I’m seeing some early purple too


Realized my semi stretchy one is the same pheno as yours. I'm starting to see pink and purple in the hairs too. It was the fastest to root out of the three, ezcloner roots in 9 days with just water. Looking good so far


----------



## thujux (Dec 23, 2020)

I got on tk x runtz and a mai tai going right now with some Masonic forbidden zkittlez melonade x wilson, Cold cookies from PCS and Melonade Sundae from litfarms. I’ll be posting maitai and brain stew here soon.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 24, 2020)

Mochisicle


----------



## coppershot (Dec 24, 2020)

Purple Flavinoid


----------



## coppershot (Dec 24, 2020)

Spearmint Style


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 24, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Spearmint Style
> View attachment 4776932
> 
> View attachment 4776935
> ...


Killing it bro got them locked in great work


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 24, 2020)

5/5 germination on White Hot Screamsicles. In soil today.


----------



## H420Baby (Jan 1, 2021)

Coldstone (Gelato41xCreamiscle) #6

Sweets creamy pheno, loads of oil rings off the joint really enjoying her organic Hps/Led grown! My keeper pheno some buds are more purple than others can’t wait to run her now under LED set up I am building! Great genetics


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 1, 2021)

Truffle Pig day 27
Had to pluck a handful of nanners, mainly down low


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 1, 2021)

Just dropped 12 Pint Sized seeds into a glass of water.
I honestly don’t know anything about this breeder as I received these seeds as a freebie from GLO.
The main reason I’m growing them is that their feminized, as I don’t keep much else in my collection that is, and my garden is in desperate need of some girls ASAP.
Wish me luck.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 1, 2021)

@Bad Karma the Creamsicle line seems pretty solid. I did have a single Purple Flavinoid throw out some nanas early on. I removed the lowers and no further issue, so just be vigilant.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 1, 2021)

Truffle Pig day 21 (couple days ago) chugging along no nanners but I cleaned a lot off the bottom. First time with led so wasn't sure about penetration and all that. Left and middle have a gassy fruity smell and the right one is all bubblegum so far but they always change later so who knows. Just glad they smell pretty strong already. I'll get better pics later


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 1, 2021)

coppershot said:


> @Bad Karma the Creamsicle line seems pretty solid. I did have a single Purple Flavinoid throw out some nanas early on. I removed the lowers and no further issue, so just be vigilant.


Thank you for the heads up on that.
Much appreciated.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2021)

Mochisicle




Plants in the background are fading hard, gotta chop em this weekend.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2021)

Purple Flavinoid


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2021)

Spearmint


Lower that was blocked by other plants


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 2, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Mochisicle
> View attachment 4784583
> View attachment 4784585
> View attachment 4784594
> ...


You're crushin it bro. Did you get mostly average yielders?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> You're crushin it bro. Did you get mostly average yielders?


Yeah I would say that they are average yeilders, but I haven't given them a full run, so perhaps unfair for me to comment just yet. This was my first run from seed, so I flipped them when they were smaller than I normally would have. This saves time if they hermie and I have to trash them. I have cloned them all and will be doing a clone next which is where I hope to push them a little harder.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 2, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Yeah I would say that they are average yeilders, but I haven't given them a full run, so perhaps unfair for me to comment just yet. This was my first run from seed, so I flipped them when they were smaller than I normally would have. This saves time if they hermie and I have to trash them. I have cloned them all and will be doing a clone next which is where I hope to push them a little harder.


Ahh okay gotcha. Average vigor on them all as well?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2021)

The vigor was very good. However, I did get 2 out of 3 Purple Flavinoid that were runts, and the one that wasn't a runt did throw some man parts on the lowers, but after removal all is Irie. Absolutely no issue with the Spearmint or the Mochisicle and they paced the same as the Sol Fire gear I have going also.

I would definitely recommend Clearwater. They are all fems, sell 10 or 12 packs but most packs have 16 or more beans, some have had 20 plus seeds in their pack.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 2, 2021)

coppershot said:


> The vigor was very good. However, I did get 2 out of 3 Purple Flavinoid that were runts, and the one that wasn't a runt did throw some man parts on the lowers, but after removal all is Irie. Absolutely no issue with the Spearmint or the Mochisicle and they paced the same as the Sol Fire gear I have going also.
> 
> I would definitely recommend Clearwater. They are all fems, sell 10 or 12 packs but most packs have 16 or more beans, some have had 20 plus seeds in their pack.


How long did you veg exactly?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> How long did you veg exactly?


I dont recall exactly, but I flipped them roughly at 6 inches, no training or anything, so maybe 3 weeks from seed. This coming round with the clones I will top them and all that, and get em about 12 to 18 inches tall before flipping.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 3, 2021)

I grabbed that pack of Grape Preserves from GLO. Grape Pie x runtz, Oh Hell Yeah.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 3, 2021)

Was gonna wait to see more pics of the runtz crosses on ig but I caved and grabbed a pack of wedding cake x runtz and macrib x runtz. Hopefully we see more pics pretty soon I’m pumped but can’t pop anything til the spring.


----------



## H420Baby (Jan 3, 2021)

Gelato 41 x creamsicle 

Coldstone


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 4, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Gelato 41 x creamsicle
> 
> Coldstone


You already posted that must be good shit if you forgot lol


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 4, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> You already posted that must be good shit if you forgot lol


Certified gas lol


----------



## SoD4nk (Jan 5, 2021)

Purple Flavornoid dried and trimmed.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 6, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Purple Flavornoid dried and trimmed.


Top shelf by the looks of it. Let us know how she smokes


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 6, 2021)

How the heatseeker?


----------



## H420Baby (Jan 6, 2021)

My bad haha


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 8, 2021)

Just ordered another pack of Grape preserves and also a pack of Jelly Delicious from GLO. Final invoice price of $190 was worth it.


----------



## beercan (Jan 9, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Just ordered another pack of Grape preserves and also a pack of Jelly Delicious from GLO. Final invoice price of $190 was worth it.


They in U.S. ?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 9, 2021)

beercan said:


> They in U.S. ?


Yes they are. Watsonville, Ca. Incredible prices on a good number of breeders.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 9, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Yes they are. Watsonville, Ca. Incredible prices on a good number of breeders.


he’s out of mass now


----------



## beercan (Jan 9, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Yes they are. Watsonville, Ca. Incredible prices on a good number of breeders.


Trustworthy?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 9, 2021)

I was going off the address on the invoice.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 9, 2021)

beercan said:


> Trustworthy?


This is my second order. The first one went very well. His prices are crazy low too.


----------



## Knobcheese (Jan 9, 2021)

First Clearwater purchase. Looking forward to these.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 9, 2021)

beercan said:


> Trustworthy?


I've ordered like 20 times just be sure to use a card


----------



## Dbden420 (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah glo's trustworthy. He's based out of massachusetts now btw.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 11, 2021)

Got my Grape Preserves today. Already splashed 4 in h2o to grow out in soil. Only grape pie cross I have grown out was Greenpoints Jelly Pie. Absolutely loved it, so am super stoked to run these.


----------



## So420Cal (Jan 11, 2021)

Was wondering does anyone have the ICC X APPLEFRITTER OR THE KUSH MINTS X RUNTZ ???


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 11, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Got my Grape Preserves today. Already splashed 4 in h2o to grow out in soil. Only grape pie cross I have grown out was Greenpoints Jelly Pie. Absolutely loved it, so am super stoked to run these.


Got mine too but have to wait till next run to start. Doing the preserve and tartz together


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 14, 2021)

Start of week 6 Truffle Pig. Think I had the temps too low because they were going kinda slow but digging the led so far. Smelling like original pinsol and fruit.


----------



## Islandgrows420 (Jan 15, 2021)

Just brought myself my first packs of Clearwater Genetics grabbed some spearmint sytle and some pint sized cant wsit to see what i find after your guys results


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 15, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Start of week 6 Truffle Pig. Think I had the temps too low because they were going kinda slow but digging the led so far. Smelling like original pinsol and fruit.View attachment 4796873View attachment 4796874


Mine is going to be a shit yielder but smells great, fruity gas. I’m a few days behind you I think. Looking good


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 15, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Mine is going to be a shit yielder but smells great, fruity gas. I’m a few days behind you I think. Looking good


My other two are going to be shit yielders too I thought it was my temps. The one in the pic even looks bigger than it is still going to be a low-medium yielder. Good to know it's the genetics and not me.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 15, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> My other two are going to be shit yielders too I thought it was my temps. The one in the pic even looks bigger than it is still going to be a low-medium yielder. Good to know it's the genetics and not me.


My top ‘cola’ is the size of my thumb lol. Very cookie dom imo. Hopefully the flavor is on point


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 15, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> My top ‘cola’ is the size of my thumb lol. Very cookie dom imo. Hopefully the flavor is on point


Yeah that's how my other two are and of course the mutant one is the frostiest but the clone is growing like shit. Smells like they're going to taste killer at least getting real earthy now too. Oh well I have a couple Malt Milkshakes about ready to be cloned for next run hopefully those are a bit bigger


----------



## coppershot (Jan 15, 2021)

Islandgrows420 said:


> Just brought myself my first packs of Clearwater Genetics grabbed some spearmint sytle and some pint sized cant wsit to see what i find after your guys results


I am quite happy with how the Spearmint turned out. She is easy to grow, takes up food well, and has the bag appeal in the frost and color department. She could put out decent weight if trained well with multiple tops, although not a plant that puts out commercial weight.

I have yet to sample it, but that will come in a few weeks, and I will update this thread on it, Purple Flavinoid and Mochi.


----------



## Islandgrows420 (Jan 15, 2021)

coppershot said:


> I am quite happy with how the Spearmint turned out. She is easy to grow, takes up food well, and has the bag appeal in the frost and color department. She could put out decent weight if trained well with multiple tops, although not a plant that puts out commercial weight.
> 
> I have yet to sample it, but that will come in a few weeks, and I will update this thread on it, Purple Flavinoid and Mochi.


Awesome thanks for the feedback! I wont be growing for commercial just all personal and pleasure so should do me well regardless i look forward to reading your taste test, it looks very terpy so fingers crossed that flavour comes through!


----------



## Islandgrows420 (Jan 16, 2021)

Recieved my pack next day after ordering at britishseedco ended up woth 17 seeds in my pack thats the most ive ever got out a fem pack! Jsut starting a run atm so these will hunted in a couple months but ill sure to update here


----------



## So420Cal (Jan 19, 2021)

Just received my order from Gloseedbank aka therealflavorcreator gonna be popping the icc x af in the next few days


----------



## Dbden420 (Jan 20, 2021)

Got my pack today aswell, good luck with yours. I'm hoping to pop these soon. Super excited to see what this cross has to offer.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 20, 2021)

Truffle Pig


----------



## So420Cal (Jan 21, 2021)

Well i started My germination to the left of the dome is the Apple fritter x ice cream cake and to the left of the dome is ice cream cake decided to pop all the fritter crossed save the breath mints for another round


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 22, 2021)

That's how his freebies come. I just cracked some pint size out of pack that looks like the two plainclothes. 15 beans, tryin to get them all up. I think is legit


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 22, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Got these on the GLO deal. Two look sketchy. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4804229View attachment 4804232


That’s how all of my creamsicle packs look, blank. A couple pages back clearwater verified they’re legit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> That's how his freebies come. I just cracked some pint size out of pack that looks like the two plainclothes. 15 beans, tryin to get them all up. I think is legit


Thanks, but the Creamsizzle is a bought pack [blank sack], and two of the freebies are in Clearwater bags.



AlienAthena said:


> That’s how all of my creamsicle packs look, blank. A couple pages back clearwater verified they’re legit.


Thanks.

"A.O what packs you get ? Post got deleted to fast for me to see what direction you went . " 

@SpaceGrease - paid for Creamsicle #4 and Creamsizzle, got 2 Pint Sized and 1 Guava Melt.


----------



## So420Cal (Jan 25, 2021)

Well day #4 we seem to have 6 of the Apple fritter x ice cream cake take off give it a few more days to see if the other 6 show up


----------



## coppershot (Jan 25, 2021)

@Amos Otis 
I know a guy, who knows a guy, and that guy says that you'll like that Purple Flavinoid, Spearmint and Mochisicle.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2021)

coppershot said:


> @Amos Otis
> I know a guy, who knows a guy, and that guy says that you'll like that Purple Flavinoid, Spearmint and Mochisicle.


Sounds legit !


----------



## So420Cal (Jan 26, 2021)

Day 5 we have another ice cream cake x Apple fritter appearing making it a total of 7 of 12 going to give it until 10 days to see if they all pop up


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 26, 2021)

The pig's are fattening up. 3 completely different phenos. Guess LEDs don't foxtail everything not bad for my first go. Kept mostly at 160w 18" away in the 36x18. Day 48


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 26, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> The pig's are fattening up. 3 completely different phenos. Guess LEDs don't foxtail everything not bad for my first go. Kept mostly at 160w 18" away in the 36x18. Day 48
> View attachment 4808331View attachment 4808332View attachment 4808333View attachment 4808334


Looks super frosty. Mine is going purple (not pictured) and looks pretty ripe at day 53


----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2021)

@Gemtree & @idlewilder 
You guys are killing it!


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 26, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Looks super frosty. Mine is going purple (not pictured) and looks pretty ripe at day 53
> View attachment 4808392
> View attachment 4808393


Looks good wondering if the clones will grow different. Love all three of mine but the real frosty mutant has barely any weight. Mine look done too but just scoped them yesterday and still mostly clear


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 27, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Looks good wondering if the clones will grow different. Love all three of mine but the real frosty mutant has barely any weight. Mine look done too but just scoped them yesterday and still mostly clear


I haven’t scoped in a few days but agree that the trichs are still mostly clear. I’m guessing 60-65 days is when I’ll chop


----------



## wierdly (Jan 27, 2021)

Just flipped the Creamsicle crosses. Ended up with 9 outta 10. One Pint Sized got crushed early on. The Pint Sized germned 1st and streched out way ahead of the others. One PFLAV started slow and twisted but is catching up.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 27, 2021)

wierdly said:


> Just flipped the Creamsicle crosses. Ended up with 9 outta 10. One Pint Sized got crushed early on. The Pint Sized germned 1st and streched out way ahead of the others. One PFLAV started slow and twisted but is catching up.


2 out of 3 of the Purple Flavinoid that I popped were runts also. The other strains I have run were fine, maybe something with the Gelatti that was used?


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 28, 2021)

Couple creamsizzles at day 29 and another coming up on 2 weeks. Got 6 cereal bars going as well just haven't gotten around to taking pics of them. All similar looking phenos structure wise on both creamsicle crosses. Short low stretch small dense nugs that are starting to cake up. Nose so far is mostly a slight tart berry and varying degrees of funk. Cereal bars are a tad more on the fruity side with one having a weird musky cantaloupe smell to her. Zero hermies from both packs but I did move 2 cereal bars outside due to nanners although that could have been due to them drying out at one point this past week. Also got 2 mochisicles in veg that'll get new shoes next week.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 29, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> My other two are going to be shit yielders too I thought it was my temps. The one in the pic even looks bigger than it is still going to be a low-medium yielder. Good to know it's the genetics and not me.



If you've seen the Creamsicle 4 cut it's definitely cookie dominant with those small golfball type buds rather than being punch dominant which would yield a lot better. 

Weird how Clearwater claimed it yielded well but I guess anything can yield well if you use the appropriate grow methods and I'm sure there are some chunker phenos somewhere in these packs.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 29, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> The pig's are fattening up. 3 completely different phenos. Guess LEDs don't foxtail everything not bad for my first go. Kept mostly at 160w 18" away in the 36x18. Day 48
> View attachment 4808331View attachment 4808332View attachment 4808333View attachment 4808334


Some beautiful bud structure. You're killin it bro


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 29, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> If you've seen the Creamsicle 4 cut it's definitely cookie dominant with those small golfball type buds rather than being punch dominant which would yield a lot better.
> 
> Weird how Clearwater claimed it yielded well but I guess anything can yield well if you use the appropriate grow methods and I'm sure there are some chunker phenos somewhere in these packs.


Yeah I would take golfball though, my cookies looking truffle is more like marble buds. Truffle is maitai not creamsicle so not sure what's going on there


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 29, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I would take golfball though, my cookies looking truffle is more like marble buds. Truffle is maitai not creamsicle so not sure what's going on there


Oh damn. That's weird. From what I've seen the Mai Tai crosses seem to stack more overall that goes to show F1 phenos can be all over the board. That pheno might have just wanted something much different from your environment too you never know I guess


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 29, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Oh damn. That's weird. From what I've seen the Mai Tai crosses seem to stack more overall that goes to show F1 phenos can be all over the board. That pheno might have just wanted something much different from your environment too you never know I guess


Yeah I think I started them too small from seed so the roots weren't fully established on the small one. The other two are great and one pheno is all original pinesol so looking forward to that pinene. Hopefully the clones will be better since they will be in smaller coco pots and more mature this time around


----------



## Experthg (Jan 30, 2021)

So420Cal said:


> Day 5 we have another ice cream cake x Apple fritter appearing making it a total of 7 of 12 going to give it until 10 days to see if they all pop up


Any more of those icc x fritter pop ?


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 30, 2021)

Truffle Pig around day 55


----------



## So420Cal (Jan 30, 2021)

Experthg said:


> Any more of those icc x fritter pop ?



haven’t been checking them much but those germinated are like 65% rate 7 out of 12 I’m going to bust open some of those breath mintZ (kush mints x runtz) to fill up this tester room


----------



## So420Cal (Jan 30, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Couple creamsizzles at day 29 and another coming up on 2 weeks. Got 6 cereal bars going as well just haven't gotten around to taking pics of them. All similar looking phenos structure wise on both creamsicle crosses. Short low stretch small dense nugs that are starting to cake up. Nose so far is mostly a slight tart berry and varying degrees of funk. Cereal bars are a tad more on the fruity side with one having a weird musky cantaloupe smell to her. Zero hermies from both packs but I did move 2 cereal bars outside due to nanners although that could have been due to them drying out at one point this past week. Also got 2 mochisicles in veg that'll get new shoes next week.


 You running any co2 in your tent?


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 30, 2021)

So420Cal said:


> You running any co2 in your tent?


I'm not. Used to run the bottles from tnb naturals but didn't think the results were worth the extra costs. Never tried the bags but I figure they can't be much better.


----------



## Experthg (Jan 31, 2021)

So420Cal said:


> haven’t been checking them much but those germinated are like 65% rate 7 out of 12 I’m going to bust open some of those breath mintZ (kush mints x runtz) to fill up this tester room


Damn I got a pack hoping for a better germ rate did you just put them straight into rock wool now glass of water or paper towel


----------



## So420Cal (Feb 1, 2021)

Experthg said:


> Damn I got a pack hoping for a better germ rate did you just put them straight into rock wool now glass of water or paper towel


 I did These in straight Rockwool I’m gonna try another pack from clearwater in a paper towel


----------



## So420Cal (Feb 1, 2021)

Experthg said:


> Damn I got a pack hoping for a better germ rate did you just put them straight into rock wool now glass of water or paper towel


 I’m guessing it was the rockwool method i had Some ice cream cake beans i popped open and got the same rate 5 out of 12 for those and 7 out of 12 for the clearwater


----------



## coppershot (Feb 1, 2021)

So420Cal said:


> I did These in straight Rockwool I’m gonna try another pack from clearwater in a paper towel


I went 3 for 3 for purple flavinoid, 4 for 4 on Mochisicle and Spearmint using the paper towel method. 

I am going to try some of the guava freebees next run.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone ran spearmint style or purple flavonoid?


----------



## coppershot (Feb 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone ran spearmint style or purple flavonoid?


I just finished both. Both are supper frosty strains, but the Flavinoid did have some runts. I am running the clones now so I will see whats up. Gonna veg longer, train them a bit, and push them a bit harder.

I highly recommend both of these, but that Spearmint is super nice. Bag appeal for days on her.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 1, 2021)

coppershot said:


> I just finished both. Both are supper frosty strains, but the Flavinoid did have some runts. I am running the clones now so I will see whats up. Gonna veg longer, train them a bit, and push them a bit harder.
> 
> I highly recommend both of these, but that Spearmint is super nice. Bag appeal for days on her.


Awesome man. My buddy gave me a handful of both and I’ve never tried Clearwater before. I will have to check out that spearmint style. Do you have a nice nug shot dried? Thanks man


----------



## coppershot (Feb 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Awesome man. My buddy gave me a handful of both and I’ve never tried Clearwater before. I will have to check out that spearmint style. Do you have a nice nug shot dried? Thanks man


You scored nicely thanks to your buddy. This is my first run with CWG but I am very happy.

If you look back in this thread I have posted all of them, but they are curing now and I haven't taken any photos of the dry product. Your question is a good reminder and I will give an update this weekend. Cheers.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 2, 2021)

coppershot said:


> @Amos Otis
> I know a guy, who knows a guy, and that guy says that you'll like that Purple Flavinoid, Spearmint and Mochisicle.


I'm stealing this line ! Well the 1st half of it anyways!


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 2, 2021)

coppershot said:


> I went 3 for 3 for purple flavinoid, 4 for 4 on Mochisicle and Spearmint using the paper towel method.
> 
> I am going to try some of the guava freebees next run.


Snack bags with distilled water, one drop of peroxide, the whole pack of pint size popped, culled couple runts and one or two accidents, got 10 or so goin. Viable beans for sure


----------



## coppershot (Feb 2, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Snack bags with distilled water, one drop of peroxide, the whole pack of pint size popped, culled couple runts and one or two accidents, got 10 or so goin. Viable beans for sure


You'll give them the proper treatment and get the most out of em!


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 6, 2021)

Truffle Pig day 59. Definitely some fire in these packs. It's nice I have like 12+ seeds left


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 6, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Truffle Pig day 59. Definitely some fire in these packs. It's nice I have like 12+ seeds leftView attachment 4818552


Nice dude, you chopping that soon?


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude, you chopping that soon?


Just starting to go cloudy so probably a week or so still. They were stalled a bit in the beginning due to low temps


----------



## coppershot (Feb 6, 2021)

I just picked up some of the Runtz line.
Orange Funk
Pyxy Dust
Count Chunkula


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 6, 2021)

coppershot said:


> I just picked up some of the Runtz line.
> Orange Funk
> Pyxy Dust
> Count Chunkula


I have the brainstew and apple tartz. I'd like to run brainstew by summer


----------



## coppershot (Feb 7, 2021)

I should be flipping the clones from my last Clearwater run in 2 weeks. Then I will be running the new ones, won't be until May.

@Dividedsky the Brainstew sounds awesome, not sure if anyone has document that one on here.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

coppershot said:


> I should be flipping the clones from my last Clearwater run in 2 weeks. Then I will be running the new ones, won't be until May.
> 
> @Dividedsky the Brainstew sounds awesome, not sure if anyone has document that one on here.


Ya I don't think so dude, if anything they'd be up here, I scrolled thru instagram and haven't found anything on the brainstew, alot of people bought them so they are out there. I still have 3 seeds of apple tartz and half pack of cake pop( wedding cake one) and a full pack of sugar rush. I had shit germ rates on the cake pop and apple tartz but think it might have been my fault, was a while back, last summer when they were germd. Think I'll pop those 3 apple tartz along side my full pack of marshmallow og next.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

coppershot said:


> I should be flipping the clones from my last Clearwater run in 2 weeks. Then I will be running the new ones, won't be until May.
> 
> @Dividedsky the Brainstew sounds awesome, not sure if anyone has document that one on here.


Funny glo was doing that thing he does with brainstew to make them sound super exclusive...example> he pitches-" these are that last 3 packs ever, once they are gone they're gone". He does that with other random packs also, think he just picks random pack to throw that tag line on. Then when they sold out.. few days later there is another 2-3 packs of brainstew up for sale on his site. Lol.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Funny glo was doing that thing he does with brainstew to make them sound super exclusive...example> he pitches-" these are that last 3 packs ever, once they are gone they're gone". He does that with other random packs also, think he just picks random pack to throw that tag line on. Then when they sold out.. few days later there is another 2-3 packs of brainstew up for sale on his site. Lol.


only 5 packs of sour garlic in existence(according to glo lol) and i got two of them. I know Gemtree has a pack at least and he had two more in stock not long ago. oh yeah, they're in stock at seedsherenow too lol! whatever, paid like 65 per vs 150 can't complain abt that.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> only 5 packs of sour garlic in existence(according to glo lol) and i got two of them. I know Gemtree has a pack at least and he had two more in stock not long ago. oh yeah, they're in stock at seedsherenow too lol! whatever, paid like 65 per vs 150 can't complain abt that.


I noticed that too lol. Also I told everyone on the rado thread about the grape preserves and he raised the price the next day because people bought them. Watch he has a few packs again in a couple months


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I noticed that too lol. Also I told everyone on the rado thread about the grape preserves and he raised the price the next day because people bought them. Watch he has a few packs again in a couple months


Ya he's always doing that. Honestly, I chuckle when I see those labels written in the info. Last year glo had in the descriptions> "last compound genetics strains ever made, these will be it. Compound Genetics sold out and this will be it..once they're gone, they're gone, no restock-blah blah".... needless to say he still sells and carries compound genetics lol. Whatever though, glo has been good to me and I can't complain.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

Actually just had to add this because I just remembered. Glo wrote in the descriptions for compound genetics... compound sold out just like seed junky did. Hahaha that's seriously what was up last year or so. Was fucking funny.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 7, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Truffle Pig day 59. Definitely some fire in these packs. It's nice I have like 12+ seeds leftView attachment 4818552


Awesome stuff. I brought mine down on day 64. All cloudy with some amber


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 7, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Awesome stuff. I brought mine down on day 64. All cloudy with some amber


Yeah I'm figuring about another week. What light do you use? This was my first time with led and I'm setting up auto water for my coco so can definitely be better


----------



## Silencio (Feb 7, 2021)

Kiwi Candy (Maitai#4 x Fritter)


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 7, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I'm figuring about another week. What light do you use? This was my first time with led and I'm setting up auto water for my coco so can definitely be better


HLG 260w qb 3k at about 20”. Should’ve dropped the lights a bit tbh


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have the brainstew and apple tartz. I'd like to run brainstew by summer


Be careful with Apple Tartz, mine showed nuts on the lower flowers and spread pollen like crazy. I plucked out the balls but i still got seeded flowers, but not all of it. I think it’s the Apple Fritter crosses, everyone’s been saying the same thing. Not bad tho, definitely colorful and mines smells like apple, rubber and gas. Here’s a bud pic


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Feb 7, 2021)

How is the Creamsicle S1? I got some seeds but not many grow reports


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 7, 2021)

Went 10/10 germination on some Lemon Freeze Pops and into soil today. My White Hot Screamsicles are adjusted to tent life and growing quite nice.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 7, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> How is the Creamsicle S1? I got some seeds but not many grow reports


Not sure anyone has documented that one. The Cremesicle crosses are fire and I don't think that I've seen a bad plant yet.


----------



## Experthg (Feb 7, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Be careful with Apple Tartz, mine showed nuts on the lower flowers and spread pollen like crazy. I plucked out the balls but i still got seeded flowers, but not all of it. I think it’s the Apple Fritter crosses, everyone’s been saying the same thing. Not bad tho, definitely colorful and mines smells like apple, rubber and gas. Here’s a bud picView attachment 4819398


How many phenos did you run of it and did they all have herm issues ?


----------



## coppershot (Feb 8, 2021)

@Experthg 

I dont believe that anyone has had a full pack turn on them, but I might be mistaken. The Fritter crosses seem to be the ones from Clearwater that have these issues, so best to clean the underside well, and keep an eye out.


----------



## wierdly (Feb 8, 2021)

I just flipped 9 creamsicle crosses three weeks ago including two of the s1 s. All are staying pretty uniform in height and looking good. I did some cleaning and defoliating,... all lady parts.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm a sucker for stardawg hybrids. Popping these in a week or two. Definitely going to keep my eyes out for balls, probably going to lollipop heavily.


----------



## Experthg (Feb 8, 2021)

I got the sunset cider , red delicious gelato , apple fritter s1, ice cream cake x apple fritter, apple tartz and a bunch of creamsicle crosses to run I expect a few herms here and thats pretty standard nowadays


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey all, completely new grower here and after getting 3/3 males growing regs in a small tent decided next run has to be fems. This thread has convinced me to try a pack of clear water from glo and was just wondering if anyone has strain recommendations for a newbie beginner. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 9, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Hey all, completely new grower here and after getting 3/3 males growing regs in a small tent decided next run has to be fems. This thread has convinced me to try a pack of clear water from glo and was just wondering if anyone has strain recommendations for a newbie beginner. Thanks in advance!


I'd go with White Hot Guava if its still available

out of the 100+ strains Ive grown that one has been the most complimented,talked about,and requested

you really cant go wrong with anything from the MaiTai line


----------



## wierdly (Feb 9, 2021)

These ar e the Creamsicles...


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Hey all, completely new grower here and after getting 3/3 males growing regs in a small tent decided next run has to be fems. This thread has convinced me to try a pack of clear water from glo and was just wondering if anyone has strain recommendations for a newbie beginner. Thanks in advance!


@Zipz55 knows his stuff so I would take his word. 

I would add that the Spearmint Style grows really well. It's vigorous, takes food well, clones really well, and the smoke/bag appeal is great.


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 10, 2021)

Awesome, thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Experthg (Feb 10, 2021)

Just received another pack from glo with my red delicious gelato and apple tartz and I got lemon freeze pop and purple flavinoid for free


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Kiwi Candy (Maitai#4 x Fritter)


God damn Silencio, looking fuego!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Hey all, completely new grower here and after getting 3/3 males growing regs in a small tent decided next run has to be fems. This thread has convinced me to try a pack of clear water from glo and was just wondering if anyone has strain recommendations for a newbie beginner. Thanks in advance!


Hey bud I would definitely recommend any of the mai tai crosses from Clearwater...100% The mai tai is a purple punch strain, and purple punch is a very easy and forgiving strain to grow. It's also a fun plant to grow and mai tai has excellent vigor. As a new grower you'll be rewarded in the end with an excellent plant with awesome purple coloring on most phenos. You might hear some experienced growers (the type that only grow gelatos) look down on purple punch, but don't listen to that shit >purple punch makes some of the best crosses, slurricane is one of my favorite strains right now. Mai tai= purple punch x sunset sherb
And that = Fire!!! Good luck


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2021)

Still wish I had of got in on the MaiTai's when they were released.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Still wish I had of got in on the MaiTai's when they were released.


There's still a decent amount of nice mai tai x's on glo. Kiwi candy, mai tai4 x runtz, ginger bread man, secret stash(wedding cake x mai tai), heat seeker and sugar rush would be my picks.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 10, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Still wish I had of got in on the MaiTai's when they were released.


Wish I was paying attention when they were like 5 for 135 at GLO


----------



## Dbden420 (Feb 10, 2021)

Mint smash is still available on neptune kush mints x mai tai #4. Looks fire too should get that or the many other crosses


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Wish I was paying attention when they were like 5 for 135 at GLO


Ya was going to mention this, I'm sure coppershot was referring to when the mai tai were going for $30-40 a pack. Now the mai tai are some of the most expensive of the Clearwater's gear. I do love purple punch in a cross though, purple punch by itself can be kinda of a meh smoke potency wise but that works for me, I don't like to get to ripped these days, love some mellow indicas that help my stomach issues. I ran a PP cut months ago and it was some of my buddies favorite night time smoke so it all depends. The bag appeal on the purple punch we got was a 10, it was a really nice looking frosty flower.
Also found some the ran brainstew on instagram and it looks fire of course, chatted with the guy and he said to definitely run it, it's a great strain.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

This dude ^ on insta ran breath mintZ, alpha runtz, MAC stackz, and pyxy dust all looked very fire. The breath mintz and alpha runtz look like they throw yields.


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey bud I would definitely recommend any of the mai tai crosses from Clearwater...100% The mai tai is a purple punch strain, and purple punch is a very easy and forgiving strain to grow. It's also a fun plant to grow and mai tai has excellent vigor. As a new grower you'll be rewarded in the end with an excellent plant with awesome purple coloring on most phenos. You might hear some experienced growers (the type that only grow gelatos) look down on purple punch, but don't listen to that shit >purple punch makes some of the best crosses, slurricane is one of my favorite strains right now. Mai tai= purple punch x sunset sherb
> And that = Fire!!! Good luck



Appreciate it! Ill keep everyone posted although wont be doing another run for a bit.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> This dude ^ on insta ran breath mintZ, alpha runtz, MAC stackz, and pyxy dust all looked very fire. The breath mintz and alpha runtz look like they throw yields.


whats his name on instagram?

i just recently picked up Grape Preserves and Breath Mintz.They're the first Clearwater packs I've gotten since GLO raised the prices lol

probably gonna run Grape Preserves on my next run

I wanted the Ice Cream Cake cross too but im not trying to pay $150 for 1 pack


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 11, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> whats his name on instagram?
> 
> i just recently picked up Grape Preserves and Breath Mintz.They're the first Clearwater packs I've gotten since GLO raised the prices lol
> 
> ...


Cakesandbakescannabis
He runs a lot of Clearwater. I have a tikimandman icc x jealousy I'm running.


----------



## SoD4nk (Feb 11, 2021)

Heres my Guava Melt #5 Keeper!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 11, 2021)

Pint Sized flat. 17/18 looking decent...there’s always one that won’t cooperate.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Feb 12, 2021)

My two creamsizzle phenos that are further along at day 45 starting to purp out. Fairly dense and frosty nugs so far just hoping they swell up a little more before the chop. Nose is a nice sweet candy funk that you can almost taste. Got a rooted cut of the frostier one that throws out decent lowers starting to reveg and a couple mochisicles about to flip in another week. I'll probably toss the cuts I took of cereal bars since none of them are standing out enough to justify their size. Was planning on doing a little battle of the purps throughout the year. Next up is the ghost cookie 95 f2 and brute fruit from green team genetics then I'll be running the wedding cake x Obama and dosi x Obama from founding fathers


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 14, 2021)

Woooooo straight bud porn from Clearwater on ig today  Those runtz crosses are looking amazing. Also the blue razzsicles and a collab with tiki both coming next month? I’m gonna have to start saving asap lol.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 14, 2021)

Truffle Pig ready for the jar


----------



## coppershot (Feb 14, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Wish I was paying attention when they were like 5 for 135 at GLO


Exactly.



Dividedsky said:


> Ya was going to mention this, I'm sure coppershot was referring to when the mai tai were going for $30-40 a pack. Now the mai tai are some of the most expensive of the Clearwater's gear.


You nailed it. I wish I got them when off of GLO for the low low.

I won't be sleeping on other drops from CW when they are that cheap.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 14, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Woooooo straight bud porn from Clearwater on ig today  Those runtz crosses are looking amazing.


Looking forward to seeing some of the Runtz crosses grown out. I grabbed some that I will be starting next run.


----------



## Experthg (Feb 15, 2021)

Me and a couple mates got that glo deal 5 packs for 130 I picked cereal bars and mochisicle the 3 freebies I got were 2 packs of pint sized and 1 lemon freeze pop I seen multiple people get the same exact freebies including my friends so it's not random creamsicle crosses was pretty pissed tbh now I have like 5 packs of pint sized


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 15, 2021)

Experthg said:


> Me and a couple mates got that glo deal 5 packs for 130 I picked cereal bars and mochisicle the 3 freebies I got were 2 packs of pint sized and 1 lemon freeze pop I seen multiple people get the same exact freebies including my friends so it's not random creamsicle crosses was pretty pissed tbh now I have like 5 packs of pint sized


I have 6 packs of pint sized and 2 lemon freeze pop freebies from a couple orders. So no, not random at all.


----------



## Experthg (Feb 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I have 6 packs of pint sized and 2 lemon freeze pop freebies from a couple orders. So no, not random at all.


I did get a free pack of purple flavinoid with another lemon freeze pop with a recent order when I bought apple tartz and red delicious , was pretty happy with the purple flavinoid as I was tempted to buy it before


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 15, 2021)

Experthg said:


> I did get a free pack of purple flavinoid with another lemon freeze pop with a recent order when I bought apple tartz and red delicious , was pretty happy with the purple flavinoid as I was tempted to buy it before


I got that one as well but I think I bought it. If I remember correctly the only other freebie besides the other 2 was white hot screamsickle. I have 12 strains from Clearwater but I'm most interested in the grape preserves.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 15, 2021)

I got Guava melt, lemon freeze pop, purple flavonoid, pint sized and white hot screamsicle as freebies. Ended up with around the same amount of guava melt, pint sized and purple flavonoid luckily enough. Would've sucked if I got a ton of one strain and very little of the others


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 15, 2021)

Yeah I took random to mean whatever packs he had the most of at that moment. Just by reading this thread I knew I’d get a pint sized lol. Other freebie was a guava melt which is cool. I see auction pages flip these packs all the time for 80-$100 so I think the value is still there.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 15, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Yeah I took random to mean whatever packs he had the most of at that moment. Just by reading this thread I knew I’d get a pint sized lol. Other freebie was a guava melt which is cool. I see auction pages flip these packs all the time for 80-$100 so I think the value is still there.


Really? Lol that's crazy that people are buying those packs for that much. People must not know where to buy seeds or something


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 15, 2021)

Got 9 pint sized transplanted this morn, along with 2 apple sundae, and 1 Choc D


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 15, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Really? Lol that's crazy that people are buying those packs for that much. People must not know where to buy seeds or something


Yeah obviously they wouldn‘t if they knew about glo but every other seedbank that carries Clearwater retails them for $120 each, some banks $150 and they all have pretty big followings. I bought a gushers n cream for $90 I thought was a deal cuz it was 25% off lol.


----------



## shwamp (Feb 15, 2021)

Has anyone grown or heard anything about redline (maitai4 x i95)?


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Cakesandbakescannabis
> He runs a lot of Clearwater. I have a tikimandman icc x jealousy I'm running.


That will be super fire


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 17, 2021)

shwamp said:


> Has anyone grown or heard anything about redline (maitai4 x i95)?


I've smoked i-95 and it's some bomb


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Cakesandbakescannabis
> He runs a lot of Clearwater. I have a tikimandman icc x jealousy I'm running.


He runs Athena pro, good shit for sure


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 18, 2021)

Saw this on ig the other day. I think he said they were gonna be ready next month.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 18, 2021)

Could just be genetics


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 18, 2021)

Wedding cake maitai sounds good, can I ask you guys a question about genetics? I'm old so don't understand something, I got some seeds from my bro, he got them from a drop, bid high to get them, but now I can't find anything on these cultivars, I went through site and couldn't find them. Google, looked on all strain dictionaries. Nothing. Does that make them special?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 18, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Wedding cake maitai sounds good, can I ask you guys a question about genetics? I'm old so don't understand something, I got some seeds from my bro, he got them from a drop, bid high to get them, but now I can't find anything on these cultivars, I went through site and couldn't find them. Google, looked on all strain dictionaries. Nothing. Does that make them special?


Not really. What r the genetics in question? Sometimes a cut will be named and that can make figuring out what the genetics of the cut originally were difficult if that's what you're talking about


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 18, 2021)

Dam pissed I missed that type of deal. Glo was one I haven't done business with yet. Did u have to sign up for the special email list to get the deal?


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 19, 2021)

Apple Tartz


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Apple Tartz
> 
> View attachment 4830632
> View attachment 4830633


any apple in there?


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 19, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> any apple in there?


Smells like Granny smith apples, roses, and lavender to me. So kinda sharp sweet and floral


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Feb 19, 2021)

Winter storm was pretty brutal but the girls are still hanging in there. Luckily I only lost power for about half a day and mostly during lights off but the only thing putting out any heat in the room is the 400w light they're under. They definitely could be happier but I'm just glad I didnt lose anything even the seedlings are still pulling through. Looks like the cereal bars should finish in the next week and the creamsizzles will probably go another 2. Gotta job outta town for a couple weeks so a buddy's gonna help finish out the flush and when I get back I'll be flipping a few mochisicles, ghost cookie 95 f2, brute fruit, lemon banana sherb x ghost cookie 95 and lemonilla from green team genetics.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 19, 2021)

Trying to decide between apple tartz or grape preserves to run next.


----------



## SoD4nk (Feb 21, 2021)

Another pheno of Guava Melt!!


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 21, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Another pheno of Guava Melt!!


Great job man looks like heat! How’re the terps on those?


----------



## So420Cal (Feb 24, 2021)

Went ahead and busted open the BreathMintZ pack 9/10 way better this time instead of busting them in the rockwool also the Ice cream Cake x Apple fritter is doing amazing just put them on the Athena diet i will post them within the next week


----------



## Experthg (Feb 24, 2021)

So420Cal said:


> Went ahead and busted open the BreathMintZ pack 9/10 way better this time instead of busting them in the rockwool also the Ice cream Cake x Apple fritter is doing amazing just put them on the Athena diet i will post them within the next week


Nice mate I'm super interested in the icc x fritter and how they turn out


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 25, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4836392


wooo $200 packs coming up lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 25, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> wooo $200 packs coming up lol


Tiki and Clearwater normally charge $120 at most banks

Hopefully GLO gets the drops so we can get some deals


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 25, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I've smoked i-95 and it's some bomb


I drive on i-95


----------



## Experthg (Feb 25, 2021)

Just seen clear water say in the comments of one of his posts that he will be doing a apple mints line


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 25, 2021)

Besides the price point on the collaboration .Seed count will be an interesting pov. Clearwater is known for not counting and filling protectors full . Tiki is the opposite of that from my consumer experience .

Only way this Collaboration is not fetching a maximum price tag is 6-12 months after drop on the left over table scraps & on the heels of another drop coming .

edit: gotta bet it will also drop few weeks prior to 420 sales along w/all the other breeder lines that drop in that time frame to maximize returns, just thinking out loud .


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 25, 2021)

Not that interested in the new collab/drop. I do want to snag a few of the older creamsicle crosses though...I knew I should've grabbed a few packs back when they were like $30-40 a pack.


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Not that interested in the new collab/drop. I do want to snag a few of the older creamsicle crosses though...I knew I should've grabbed a few packs back when they were like $30-40 a pack.


Not exactly 30-40 a pack but I got the 2 for 3 creamsicle crosses from glo on Valentines for $145 total so pretty close (steal month and shipping included in that total - $10 each). Got purple flavonoid as my freebie pack just fyi. All the other sales emails I’ve gotten from them have had that same deal.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Not that interested in the new collab/drop. I do want to snag a few of the older creamsicle crosses though...I knew I should've grabbed a few packs back when they were like $30-40 a pack.


Same..more interested in blue razz lineup..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2021)

Experthg said:


> Just seen clear water say in the comments of one of his posts that he will be doing a apple mints line


Would be way more interested in this apple mints line.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 25, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Same..more interested in blue razz lineup..


Yes... the creamsicles crosses are very impressive from what I've seen on here and other grows. I'm eyes that mochi gelato x creamsicle #4. 

Sach- when cw first came around on glo he was doing those 2-3 pack deals for $30-40 a pack. I even remember years back when other banks had in-house dirt cheap.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 25, 2021)

Truffle finally dried and jarred took them to 70 days. Skunky fruit now with some cookies in there. Gotta love that gelato 41.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 25, 2021)

another upcoming drop


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 25, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Besides the price point on the collaboration .Seed count will be an interesting pov. Clearwater is known for not counting and filling protectors full . Tiki is the opposite of that from my consumer experience .
> 
> Only way this Collaboration is not fetching a maximum price tag is 6-12 months after drop on the left over table scraps & on the heels of another drop coming .
> 
> edit: gotta bet it will also drop few weeks prior to 420 sales along w/all the other breeder lines that drop in that time frame to maximize returns, just thinking out loud .


saw one of the seed banks say they’ll have the seeds in 2-3 weeks so the drop should be around mid March


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 25, 2021)

Blurple Pie, Luminescence and Blue Pucker are catching my eye right now. Also that Purple Ripple sounds killer from devil driver line .


----------



## So420Cal (Feb 26, 2021)

Experthg said:


> Nice mate I'm super interested in the icc x fritter and how they turn out


 Me tooo just transplanted them


----------



## So420Cal (Feb 26, 2021)

Also transplanted the BreathMintZ


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 27, 2021)

lines dropping after the Blue Razzsicle line


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 28, 2021)

Primal Fusion on day 42


Still making my way through the maitai#4 crosses and haven't touched any of the creamsicle#4 crosses I have yet. I don't see myself buying more clearwater this year when I know the packs I have hold great things


----------



## wierdly (Mar 1, 2021)

These creamsicle crosses smell amazing, very sweet and fruity+ GAS. I have at least 4 keepers maybe more. I only popped 2 beans of each of the 5 crosses. I hope my filter can keep up!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 1, 2021)

wierdly said:


> These creamsicle crosses smell amazing, very sweet and fruity+ GAS. I have at least 4 keepers maybe more. I only popped 2 beans of each of the 5 crosses. I hope my filter can keep up!


Good to know


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 2, 2021)

wierdly said:


> These creamsicle crosses smell amazing, very sweet and fruity+ GAS. I have at least 4 keepers maybe more. I only popped 2 beans of each of the 5 crosses. I hope my filter can keep up!


How's potency and yield from what you've seen? And do you have a favorite of the bunch?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 2, 2021)

I just got my creamsicle4 crosses in.
Creamsizzle-( runtz x creamsicle #4)

Gushers n cream

Mochisicle (mochi gelato x creamsicle#4)

Malt milkshake( dosidos #18 x creamsicle)


----------



## wierdly (Mar 3, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> How's potency and yield from what you've seen? And do you have a favorite of the bunch?


Mine are in fifth week of 12/12. I need to pull them out to see witch ones are smelling so good, there are four or so that give off different types of sweet fruity smells with stem rub, and a couple that have more of the gas. I will be defoliating again soon and take some pics to see whats going on.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 4, 2021)

wierdly said:


> Mine are in fifth week of 12/12. I need to pull them out to see witch ones are smelling so good, there are four or so that give off different types of sweet fruity smells with stem rub, and a couple that have more of the gas. I will be defoliating again soon and take some pics to see whats going on.


Ya seeing some of the pics of the creamiscle4 crosses made me jump on them and then was even more happy when I realized they were going for dirt cheap. That and it seems like some of the mai tai crosses went up in price.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 4, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Still wish I had of got in on the MaiTai's when they were released.


I know saw on glo the icc x maitai is going for $300 and gushers x maitai going for $350. Thing is I would go as far as saying the creamsicle crosses are just as good if not better than the mai tai crosses.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I know saw on glo the icc x maitai is going for $300 and gushers x maitai going for $350. Thing is I would go as far as saying the creamsicle crosses are just as good if not better than the mai tai crosses.


Agreed. I have really enjoyed my Creamsicle crosses and I have some Runts Crosses in the mail. Gonna pop some of them upon arrival.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Gota to get popping-


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

How could I forget-


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How could I forget-
> View attachment 4844898


I read several posts about those being super fire. Nice score!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I read several posts about those being super fire. Nice score!


Dude go to glo they have creamsicle for $60 right now.


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 6, 2021)

@Dividedsky mind posting the sales email?


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude go to glo they have creamsicle for $60 right now.


The Mai Tai crosses I dont think I have but prob have 10 of the creamsickles lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> The Mai Tai crosses I dont think I have but prob have 10 of the creamsickles lol


Ya the mai tai crosses are $80 a pack upon checkout. 2 for $150. Can't believe a few of the cheaper original packs are expensive. Except for a few random mai tai x- like gushers x mai tai and gello x mai tai. They just dropped the clearwater/ tikimandman drop- devil driver tiki breeders cut(sundae driver x melonade) crossed with some cw strains


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2021)

Just grabbed 2 packs from the collab with Tiki

Bullpup( runtz x devil driver) $140 for 12 fems
Transcendence (sherbert x devil driver) $130 for
12 fems

I ordered through GLO

Edit: I messed up the count per packs. It’s 12 not 10!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 7, 2021)

I went all in on the Creamsicle deals hopefully it pays off with some killer


diggs99 said:


> Just grabbed 2 packs from the collab with Tiki
> 
> Bullpup( runtz x devil driver) $140 for 10 fems
> Transcendence (sherbert x devil driver) $130 for 10 fems
> ...


I think GLO's been shorting packs.. Clearwater literally posting in this thread saying packs would be 12+ seeds. Were these packs sealed?


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> I went all in on the Creamsicle deals hopefully it pays off with some killer
> 
> 
> I think GLO's been shorting packs.. Clearwater literally posting in this thread saying packs would be 12+ seeds. Were these packs sealed?


 I only just ordered them and coulda easily misread the website as 10 instead of 12

I’ll double check


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> I went all in on the Creamsicle deals hopefully it pays off with some killer
> 
> 
> I think GLO's been shorting packs.. Clearwater literally posting in this thread saying packs would be 12+ seeds. Were these packs sealed?


ya it was def my mistake, just checked, it says 12 per pack. My bad


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> when you buy 10 and get 12. You'll be stoked. In business its called underpromising and over delivering lol


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 7, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> ya it was def my mistake, just checked, it says 12 per pack. My bad


Oh so you didn't even open the pack and see how many beans you got? Lol


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Oh so you didn't even open the pack and see how many beans you got? Lol


I thought my post was pretty clear, I just ordered them through GLO today. It was a mistake on my part, I thought it said 10 per pack. That’s it. 

so no I haven’t had a chance to open any packs yet, I also corrected my mistake and edited the post, the website says 12 per pack, not 10.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 7, 2021)

Can’t believe people are complaining about not getting extra seeds when they are getting such good deals on the packs. Feminized seeds at that. wtf is going in the world, so much entitlement these day


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Can’t believe people are complaining about not getting extra seeds when they are getting such good deals on the packs. Feminized seeds at that. wtf is going in the world, so much entitlement these day


ya I thought they were great prices in comparison to a lot of other stuff being sold.

I was happy when my dumbass thought it was 10 per pack, 12 is an added bonus.


----------



## wierdly (Mar 8, 2021)

When I pop 10 seeds and all plants from these packs look like this at 5 weeks.. my only complaint is I dont have enough space to clone all this FIRE!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> I went all in on the Creamsicle deals hopefully it pays off with some killer
> 
> 
> I think GLO's been shorting packs.. Clearwater literally posting in this thread saying packs would be 12+ seeds. Were these packs sealed?


I didn't check, no there not really sealed you can open them from top...just a zip lock type bag.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

Also agree with above poster, don't think anyone is going to nip a seed or 2 out. Glo has been good to me, their deals are amazing, $55- $60 for high end packs. Like I said I got 4 packs of cw creamsicle crosses for the price of 1 pack from inhouse. Once you buy from glo it hard to justify snagging a $250 pack even if you have the dough.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 8, 2021)

Idk I know quite a few people that have received 7-11 actually poppable seeds in a pack from GLO. It's either GLO doing it or Clearwater's quality control was pretty bad on the Creamsicle drop

And it's never a good feeling to be advertised a certain amount of anything and then get less than you were told. Just the principle of it ya know


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 8, 2021)

Got 13 in my pack of pint size from glo. Got tails on all, but ended up with 9 up, just into flower tent. Gonna do the biscotti cross next, I'm thinkin


----------



## So420Cal (Mar 9, 2021)

Been a while i had Took a vacation so my babies wasn’t treated right for a week so I’m back had a few off the ice cream cakes x apple fritter was going down hill fixed that and I’m only left with one breathmintZ cause of a stupid mistake and rushing


----------



## coppershot (Mar 11, 2021)

My order from GLO came through this morning. They threw in the Purple Flavinoid as a freebie which is dope but now I have two packs of em.


@Amos Otis you got any of the Purple Flavinoid?


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## coppershot (Mar 11, 2021)

Ugh.... I dont want to buy any more gear. I have more than I need, but I really wanted to get some of the Maitai crosses. Hopefully they are $200 a pack and it will make my decision easy, but I bet GLO puts em out on the low.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 11, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Ugh.... I dont want to buy any more gear. I have more than I need, but I really wanted to get some of the Maitai crosses. Hopefully they are $200 a pack and it will make my decision easy, but I bet GLO puts em out on the low.


Seriously I hear ya dude...this list above looks very nice I must say. The project 4516 x maitai would be some heat.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2021)

coppershot said:


> My order from GLO came through this morning. They threw in the Purple Flavinoid as a freebie which is dope but now I have two packs of em.
> View attachment 4850279
> 
> @Amos Otis you got any of the Purple Flavinoid?


Not yet.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 11, 2021)

Saw someone on strainly had the cw project 4516 x runtz at $650, just absurd.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 11, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Not yet.


Incoming. Lol


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Saw someone on strainly had the cw project 4516 x runtz at $650, just absurd.


Not that crazy. I believe that was a super limited one.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 11, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Not that crazy. I believe that was a super limited one.


For the average grower I would tend to disagree. That's a lot of cash for seeds if you don't plan on bigger things after than smokin it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 11, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Not that crazy. I believe that was a super limited one.


With the sale its less than $300 on glo


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> With the sale its less than $300 on glo


Yeah I wouldn’t even pay that much but thats supposedly the last one. Don’t know of any other banks that have any clearwater runtz crosses either never mind the project 4516. I’m not saying it’s a deal but resellers gonna resell that’s the game.


----------



## So420Cal (Mar 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Saw someone on strainly had the cw project 4516 x runtz at $650, just absurd.


 Yea glo has them for 350 so it believable


----------



## Knobcheese (Mar 11, 2021)

Received 13 seeds in a Runtz cross from GLO recently. You couldn't fit another seed in the vial by looks of it.


----------



## So420Cal (Mar 12, 2021)

Day 9 of Veg 10 Ice Cream Cake x Apple Fritter 
I also Grabbed a pack of Perfect Pair (Smarties x Devil Driver) from the tiki and clear water 
The one Breath Mintz In the back just got transplanted today


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 12, 2021)

I watched a box of Tiki's go for $2600 in an auction. The box had 15 packs, and it came with a pack of Thug Pugs & a Masonic golden ticket. 
Masonic was in the auction to verify. It's an invitation to his compound in Cali, with a "Mother load" of seeds as a door prize. That was pretty nuts.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 12, 2021)

I got some of the Creamsicle #4 crosses on the rise and will update this thread when I got something to show.

Pint Size
Malt Milkshake
Neapolitan Swirl
Cold Stone

I got 5 of each strain in the works, so it will take me about 3 months to complete this project based on their stages. Also would like to add each pack had 16-21 seeds in each, which is fucking crazy, and of what I sprouted 1 Cold Stone never came out of the soil. So far Clearwater is looking pretty good in my book!


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 12, 2021)

Snagged the dante's inferno off GLO from the clearwater tiki collab


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 12, 2021)

Knobcheese said:


> Received 13 seeds in a Runtz cross from GLO recently. You couldn't fit another seed in the vial by looks of it.


Haha I still had plant matter on my one of my cw seeds. The casing was still green and yes they were filled to the brim.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Mar 12, 2021)

A few of my packs had 17 seeds along with plant matter too lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 12, 2021)

Personally love Clearwaters gear, even found a really nice Sugar Rush that was Cherry Pie dominant in terps but had the frost of Wedding Pie to use my first breeding project. Even outdoor and seeded it tasted absolutely amazing, looked pretty damn good, and the one my buddy found and ran indoor was insane. Grabbed another pack, but that was from when Rado and him collaborated so they were cheaper on GLO. Also grabbed Pyxy Dust(Pyxy Styx x Runtz), and Grape Preserves(Grape Pie x Runtz). Looking forward to their new Maitai 4 line.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 12, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Snagged the dante's inferno off GLO from the clearwater tiki collab


How much are they? Haven't got any emails lately do you have to pay 10 bucks still?


----------



## SoD4nk (Mar 13, 2021)

Cereal Bar


Pint Size


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 13, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Cereal Bar
> View attachment 4851803
> 
> Pint Size
> View attachment 4851804


smoke report for Cereal Bars?


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 13, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> How much are they? Haven't got any emails lately do you have to pay 10 bucks still?


That was my first order off GLO so can't tell you about the sub fee or not for the deals. Was $90 or close to that

EDIT: Looks like he raised the price to $110 for the dantes inferno, says 1 left in stock, neptune has the tiki collab for $115-$130 but I think that cross is sold out


----------



## SoD4nk (Mar 13, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> smoke report for Cereal Bars?


Im ashamed to say.. but I don't smoke very often. I will do a report when my buddie tells me how it is.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 13, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> That was my first order off GLO so can't tell you about the sub fee or not for the deals. Was $90 or close to that
> 
> EDIT: Looks like he raised the price to $110 for the dantes inferno, says 1 left in stock, neptune has the tiki collab for $115-$130 but I think that cross is sold out


So the sale price is applied when you check out and get the email confirmation, the sale price pops up with the invoice once you pay. Everything on that site is pretty much discounted, some alot more than others. Cw creamsicle packs are dirt cheap right now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 13, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> For the average grower I would tend to disagree. That's a lot of cash for seeds if you don't plan on bigger things after than smokin it.


Ya seriously....and project 4516 is not really proven yet...just some pretty instagram pics posted by breeders. I still picked up some project 4516 crosses because why not, I have high hopes but in actuality not many real growers have run project 4516 yet, I also got a few project 4516 cross at a good prices- under $130. I personally would go for the maitai x project 4516 over the runtz one.


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So the sale price is applied when you check out and get the email confirmation, the sale price pops up with the invoice once you pay. Everything on that site is pretty much discounted, some alot more than others. Cw creamsicle packs are dirt cheap right now.


That was my invoice price without shipping, so the creamsicles are still cheap? I was looking at those but they were all 90-100+, I won't see the real price until I check out and get invoice?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 13, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> That was my invoice price without shipping, so the creamsicles are still cheap? I was looking at those but they were all 90-100+, I won't see the real price until I check out and get invoice?


Ya the creamsicle crosses were going for $55-60...I picked up 4 for $240. The first invoice email doesn't even have the sale price, it's when you get the email for payment with cc/debit that when you notice it's the sale price, which is usually a lot cheaper than listed price. I've been pleasantly surprised a few times.


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya the creamsicle crosses were going for $55-60...I picked up 4 for $240. The first invoice email doesn't even have the sale price, it's when you get the email for payment with cc/debit that when you notice it's the sale price, which is usually a lot cheaper than listed price. I've been pleasantly surprised a few times.


Damn thanks for the heads up, just made first purchase 2 days ago, if those are still the prices wonder if I could add to first order


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 13, 2021)

Glo email-
CLEARWATER GENETICS-



***CLEARWATER/TIKI MAD MAN DEVIL DRIVER HYBRIDS!***

***PRICES HAVE BEEN REDUCED DRASTICALLY!!!***

***BRAND NEW PRICES!! THE PRICES ON THE SITE ARE THE FINAL PRICE!! A LOT OF PACKS ARE JUST $90 A PACK, SOME ARE STILL $100 DANTES INFERNO IS $110!!!***



***SMALL RESTOCK OF SOME DISCONTINUED MAITAI HYBRIDS AND ABOUT 15 PACKS OF SUNSET CIDER- SUNSET SHERBERT X APPLE FRITTER***ABOUT 5 PACKS OF JIGGLERS-GELLO GELATO X MAITAI 4 & 10 PACKS OF KIWI CANDY- MAITAI 4 X APPLE FRITTER*** ( WHITE HOT GUAVA IS INSANE! LOOK AT THE HASHTAGS ON INSTAGRAM!!!) 

RUNTZ HYBRIDS other than Ice Cream Cake x Runtz, Maitai x Runtz, Dosidos x Runtz, Grape Preserves, Gelatti x Runtz and Brain Stew. ( these are all very limited)

Ice Cream Cake x Runtz-$180 ( sold out) 

Maitai 4 x Runtz-$175 (sold out)

Dosidos x Runtz- $150 ( 1 pack left))

Brain Stew-$150 ( sold out)

Grape Preserves-1-$90 2-$170 ( 4 packs left )

Gelatti x Runtz-1-$80 2-$155 (almost gone)

MAC Stackz- $80 ( 2 packs left) 

Project 4516 x Runtz- 

1 pack- $250 ( only 1 pack left) 



CLEARWATER RUNTZ HYBRIDS-

1 pack-$75

2 packs-$135

*** THIS INCLUDES BREATH MINTZ-KUSH MINTS X RUNTZ!! 12 FEM SEEDS PER PACK!!***



CREAMSICLE HYBRIDS-

1 pack-$65

2 packs-$120

***THE NEXT 20 ORDERS OF 2 CREAMSICLE HYBRIDS OR MORE WILL RECEIVE A FREE RANDOMLY CHOSEN CREAMSICLE HYBRID!!! I PAID $60 A PACK FOR THESE, SO THEY’RE GOING AT COST, PLUS A FREEBIE FOR THE NEXT 20 ORDERS ONLY!!!***



APPLE FRITTER S1, APPLE TARTZ, GARLATTI X APPLE FRITTER, STARDAWG X APPLE FRITTER, COCOMERO GELATTI X APPLE FRITTER, THE SWEET N BEEFY, THE JELLY DONUT & THE CONCORD CRUNCHBERRY

1 pack-$75

2 packs-$140

( Garlatti x Apple Fritter will be the biggest surprise from all of the Apple Fritter hybrids!)

***Ice Cream Cake x Apple Fritter-$175 LAST PACK***

Key Lime Mints x Apple Fritter-$140( 1 pack left) 

Dosidos x Apple Fritter-$150 (2 packs left) 

Fatso x Apple Fritter-$175 ( last pack)

***Apple Cider- Sunset Sherbert x Apple Fritter-$135 ( 3 packs)***



MAITAI 4 HYBRIDS-

1-$80

2-$150

Bittersweet, Sugar Rush, Honey Biscuit, Sour-tini, Morning Remedy,Truffle Pig,

White Hot Guava, Moon Juice & Nut Butter



CLEARWATER PACKS FROM MY VAULT 



Zaitai-$200 *update*

Secret Stash-$150

Mint Smash-$250 ( last pack) 

Kiwi Candy-$90*update* ( 6 packs left)

Gushers x Maitai- $300 ( update) 1 pack 

Jigglers-$150 ( last 3 packs in existence)

BLUE RAZZSICLE-$300 ( last pack)


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya seriously....and project 4516 is not really proven yet...just some pretty instagram pics posted by breeders. I still picked up some project 4516 crosses because why not, I have high hopes but in actuality not many real growers have run project 4516 yet, I also got a few project 4516 cross at a good prices- under $130. I personally would go for the maitai x project 4516 over the runtz one.


I recently started collecting seeds and man I was astounded at some of the prices they charge. Cookie fam is just outright nutz. I try to keep the prices of packs around the $60-90 range. $50 and under seems like an add on when checking out sometimes lol. 

I got Solfire Banana Runtz for $150 and that was the most I paid so far. I thot about going for some Rado Grape Gas S1s when they drop but Idk. Those are my 2 weaknesses banana and grape. Clearwater has some nice looking MaiTai from vol 1 I still want. I like the bargain value. Hell I have almost 300 strains now. Akbb has me twisted on a lot of great looking strains. I have the most strains from them. Almost 30 now. I keep everything in a special fridge(full size) that is for spare food in a giant tupper ware bowl so I'm sure they'll be good for years. The older I get the more I gonna have to pop lol. Good thing I'm almost 40 lmao

I'm honestly trying to hold off for 420 sales cause I'm planning on droppin about $500-750 and I've got soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fuckin much now that its the ONLY way to justify it


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 13, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I recently started collecting seeds and man I was astounded at some of the prices they charge. Cookie fam is just outright nutz. I try to keep the prices of packs around the $60-90 range. $50 and under seems like an add on when checking out sometimes lol.
> 
> I got Solfire Banana Runtz for $150 and that was the most I paid so far. I thot about going for some Rado Grape Gas S1s when they drop but Idk. Those are my 2 weaknesses banana and grape. Clearwater has some nice looking MaiTai from vol 1 I still want. I like the bargain value. Hell I have almost 300 strains now. Akbb has me twisted on a lot of great looking strains. I have the most strains from them. Almost 30 now. I keep everything in a special fridge(full size) that is for spare food in a giant tupper ware bowl so I'm sure they'll be good for years. The older I get the more I gonna have to pop lol. Good thing I'm almost 40 lmao
> 
> I'm honestly trying to hold off for 420 sales cause I'm planning on droppin about $500-750 and I've got soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fuckin much now that its the ONLY way to justify it


True that, pretty hard justifying paying $400 for some of the “official” Runtz crosses, and other expensive gear when GLO has deals like that from Clearwater imo. Especially since the “official” Runtz don’t even bother listing the genetics of the crosses, at least from what i’ve seen. it’s just Peanut Butter Runtz, Hubba Bubba Runtz, Lemon Runtz, etc. Probably isn’t that hard to guess what their crossed to, but personally i would like to know for sure what the genetics are so i at least know what to expect somewhat. Seems like the newer ones that were made in collaboration with Compound Genetics at least says what the Runtz is crossed to, but personally would rather spend $100 or even less on the Runtz crosses from Clearwater Genetics made with strains/cuts that have already proven to make fire offspring.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 13, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, pretty hard justifying paying $400 for some of the “official” Runtz crosses, and other expensive gear when GLO has deals like that from Clearwater imo. Especially since the “official” Runtz don’t even bother listing the genetics of the crosses, at least from what i’ve seen. it’s just Peanut Butter Runtz, Hubba Bubba Runtz, Lemon Runtz, etc. Probably isn’t that hard to guess what their crossed to, but personally i would like to know for sure what the genetics are so i at least know what to expect somewhat. Seems like the newer ones that were made in collaboration with Compound Genetics at least says what the Runtz is crossed to, but personally would rather spend $100 or even less on the Runtz crosses from Clearwater Genetics made with strains/cuts that have already proven to make fire offspring.


Pretty hard for $400 packs is a no for me lol. Like not even a question. I could MAYBE see for those that push a lot but I'm just a smoker. Albeit I smoke prolly like 1oz a week but still I cant justify _that _much. i find mydelf buying a lot of Runtz cross but I've had yet to try the strain. Sounds like my kinda smoke tho. CW certainly looks to be making some fire. I cant wait to see what in some of those seeds.


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 14, 2021)

Emailed them and got a response back in less than 2 hours, added to my first order no issues. Got granny apple sass and creamsizzle
Thanks again for the heads up and that list @Dividedsky


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 14, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> I watched a box of Tiki's go for $2600 in an auction. The box had 15 packs, and it came with a pack of Thug Pugs & a Masonic golden ticket.
> Masonic was in the auction to verify. It's an invitation to his compound in Cali, with a "Mother load" of seeds as a door prize. That was pretty nuts.


A fool and his money are soon parted lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 14, 2021)

Think I’m gonna pop one purple flavonoid tonight. Gelatti? That’s biscotti and gelato right? Sounds killer. Never ran Clearwater before. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 14, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Think I’m gonna pop one purple flavonoid tonight. Gelatti? That’s biscotti and gelato right? Sounds killer. Never ran Clearwater before. Looking forward to it.


It’s gelato and tk or “Florida kush”


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> It’s gelato and tk or “Florida kush”


Really? Makes sense why Cannarado has been listing Biscotti/Gushers as TK/Gelato when it’s actually MB15/Gelato 41


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 14, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> everywhere I’ve seen has it listed as gelato x biscotti og




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094440196270043137


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 14, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> everywhere I’ve seen has it listed as gelato x biscotti og. Biscotti is Gelato x Florida Kush


Biscotti isn’t Gelato/Triangle Kush, it’s Motorbreath 15 x Gelato 41. @dandango11 (on instagram) bred it


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094440196270043137


haha goddamn you pulled that up fast good shit man


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 16, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Biscotti isn’t Gelato/Triangle Kush, it’s Motorbreath 15 x Gelato 41. @dandango11 (on instagram) bred it


You sure? I thought Cookie fam made biscotti? Gelato 25 and South FL OG aka TK

second obvious gelatti is gelatti not biscotti. Gelatti is biscotti and gelato. Right?

I’m interested in the response because I paid 200 for a biscotti clone that was originally, allegedly, from cookie fam. Wondering if I bought bs now but dudes reputable


----------



## So420Cal (Mar 17, 2021)

We looking good so far about about Foot in A Half and I’m flipping Them Strain is Ice cream Cake x Apple fritter and one BreathMintZ in the back


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 17, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You sure? I thought Cookie fam made biscotti? Gelato 25 and South FL OG aka TK
> 
> second obvious gelatti is gelatti not biscotti. Gelatti is biscotti and gelato. Right?
> 
> I’m interested in the response because I paid 200 for a biscotti clone that was originally, allegedly, from cookie fam. Wondering if I bought bs now but dudes reputable


from what I’m seeing on this dudes Instagram (dandango11) which looks legit to me he’s bred biscotti, gushers and gellati. If you go to his post on June 3, 2019 he discusses the crosses he used in the comments. However in the same thread he also says my gellati should not be confused with cookies gellati - so I’d too love some more clarification if anybody knows more details. I got purple flavonoid as well so very curious.

edit: jumped more down the rabbit hole - seems like a he said she said of who created these strains but to my understanding they both have or had their own biscotti and gellati. Again I’m just gleaning info off this guys ig - would love someone more informed to speak on the matter.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 17, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You sure? I thought Cookie fam made biscotti? Gelato 25 and South FL OG aka TK
> 
> second obvious gelatti is gelatti not biscotti. Gelatti is biscotti and gelato. Right?
> 
> I’m interested in the response because I paid 200 for a biscotti clone that was originally, allegedly, from cookie fam. Wondering if I bought bs now but dudes reputable


Cookie fam never made a damn thing lol. Gelatti is gelato41 x mb15 back crossed to mb15


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 17, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Cookie fam never made a damn thing lol. Gelatti is gelato41 x mb15 back crossed to mb15


I’m reallllyyyyyy almost sure Berner and jigga made biscotti and gelato but maybe that IG guy with no profile picture did.....


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 17, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m reallllyyyyyy almost sure Berner and jigga made biscotti and gelato but maybe that IG guy with no profile picture did.....


Come on now lol. Anyone that's been in the trenches for a minute can tell those guys are nothing but clown ass hype men


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 17, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Come on now lol. Anyone that's been in the trenches for a minute can tell those guys are nothing but clown ass hype men


Totally agree, and maybe I’m looking too far into the matter but with the gellati in purple flavonoid I’m assuming I should expect the gelato41 x mb15 back crossed to mb15 - and not whatever Berner and his crew are passing off as that? If that’s the case I’m fucking hyped and that’s what I’m popping first.. thank you in advance


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 17, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Totally agree, and maybe I’m looking too far into the matter but with the gellati in purple flavonoid I’m assuming I should expect the gelato41 x mb15 back crosses to mb15 - and not whatever Berner and his crew are passing off as that? If that’s the case I’m fucking hyped and that’s what I’m popping first.. thank you in advance


In all honesty I'm not too familiar with clearwater and their origins so I have no idea what cut they're working with. I snatched up a couple of the creamsicle hybrids only because I got a sweet deal on them. Creamsizzle and cereal bars are curing and I got a pair of mochisicles about to get the flip. From what I can tell they seem legit but I will say my cereal bars all lean heavy on the creamsicle side not seeing much fpog in there. Haven't had an herms come out of their gear yet so that's a plus


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 17, 2021)

My friend in Humboldt got excited when I told him about Apple Tartz. He's been enjoying Apple Fritter and Runtz lately, so I might order that one. I have the Runtz cut, might hit it with something myself if I find a good male in this next hunt. I'm running some Banana Pebbles OG, Watermelon Wawa, Grape Juice OG, and Rocket Fuel ATM.


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 17, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> My friend in Humboldt got excited when I told him about Apple Tartz. He's been enjoying Apple Fritter and Runtz lately, so I might order that one. I have the Runtz cut, might hit it with something myself if I find a good male in this next hunt. I'm running some Banana Pebbles OG, Watermelon Wawa, Grape Juice OG, and Rocket Fuel ATM.


I’d recommend glo seed bank if you’re looking for them. Not quite sure if you need to actually get the steal month to get the deal but as dividedskys posted on the last page of this thread Apple Tartz is one pack for $75 there.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 17, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> I’d recommend glo seed bank if you’re looking for them. Not quite sure if you need to actually get the steal month to get the deal but as dividedskys posted on the last page of this thread Apple Tartz is one pack for $75 there.


Looks like $100 for Apple Tartz there now, but that is $20 less than everywhere else. Thanks.


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 17, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Looks like $100 for Apple Tartz there now, but that is $20 less than everywhere else. Thanks.


They have it listed as $100 but when you get an invoice it should be $75. Again not super positive... you might have to get onto their deals mailing list which is $10 a month - although I believe other people are getting the deals regardless of signing up. They could be a lot clearer about the need to buy the deal month or not...


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 17, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> They have it listed as $100 but when you get an invoice it should be $75. Again not super positive... you might have to get onto their deals mailing list which is $10 a month - although I believe other people are getting the deals regardless of signing up. They could be a lot clearer about the need to buy the deal month or not...


Edit: I got the deals list for my purchase since I was a first time customer and just wanted to make sure but regardless $10 for that and $10 for shipping=$95 and you might see other deals on that list that interest you throughout the month. Good luck!


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 17, 2021)

Pint Sized on day 15.



Already frosting up.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 17, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m reallllyyyyyy almost sure Berner and jigga made biscotti and gelato but maybe that IG guy with no profile picture did.....


dandando made Biscotti and Sherbinski made Gelato

Berner and Jigga arent breeders


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 17, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> dandando made Biscotti and Sherbinski made Gelato
> 
> Berner and Jigga arent breeders


If you google “biscotti strain” you will quickly see the confusion. Ones allegedly south Florida og x something, then someone else said it’s motorbreath x something? I’ve never heard the latter being biscotti.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 17, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> If you google “biscotti strain” you will quickly see the confusion. Ones allegedly south Florida og x something, then someone else said it’s motorbreath x something? I’ve never heard the latter being biscotti.


Yeah it’s confusing because the lineage was possibly mislabeled for a while I guess. Basically Cookie Fam released Biscotti saying it was Gelato #25 x SoFlo OG (TK) and then some guy pops up a couple years later saying he’s the actual breeder and Biscotti (and Gushers) is really Gelato #41 x Motorbreath #15.


----------



## So420Cal (Mar 17, 2021)

Got my pack from the Clearwater x Tiki collab


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 17, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> If you google “biscotti strain” you will quickly see the confusion. Ones allegedly south Florida og x something, then someone else said it’s motorbreath x something? I’ve never heard the latter being biscotti.


I understand the confusion, but a lot of breeders in close contact with @dandango11 claim that the real Biscotti/Gushers are MB15 x Gelato 41. He didn't breed Gelatti though so don't confuse that. He did breed ToS though which is The Other Sister (it's a sister phenotype to Biscotti and Gushers.) I'm guessing cookies got a hold of the cut, either from buying it or getting a cut from someone and sold it off as their own. I've seen photos as well and I'm 99% sure it's MB15 x G41.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 17, 2021)

I look at gushers as a plant, I see tk in the buds.

I smoke gushers flowers, I smell/taste that creaminess I attribute to tk... it's absolutely amplified in wedding cake.

I just don't see the mb in gushers at all. The biscotti, for sure. You smell and taste the chem and sour og funk clearly on that and the nugs are Gelato structured.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 17, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I understand the confusion, but a lot of breeders in close contact with @dandango11 claim that the real Biscotti/Gushers are MB15 x Gelato 41. He didn't breed Gelatti though so don't confuse that. He did breed ToS though which is The Other Sister (it's a sister phenotype to Biscotti and Gushers.) I'm guessing cookies got a hold of the cut, either from buying it or getting a cut from someone and sold it off as their own. I've seen photos as well and I'm 99% sure it's MB15 x G41.


From what I read in his ig comments Dandango never held the biscotti or gushers cuts, he gave somebody about 100 seeds and they found Biscotti and Gushers for Cookie Fam. Also he does claim to be the breeder of Gelatti but it’s his own and says Berner just stole the name years later. I’ve been reading this guys ig comments for hours now I’m in 2018 so far lmao.


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 17, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I understand the confusion, but a lot of breeders in close contact with @dandango11 claim that the real Biscotti/Gushers are MB15 x Gelato 41. He didn't breed Gelatti though so don't confuse that. He did breed ToS though which is The Other Sister (it's a sister phenotype to Biscotti and Gushers.) I'm guessing cookies got a hold of the cut, either from buying it or getting a cut from someone and sold it off as their own. I've seen photos as well and I'm 99% sure it's MB15 x G41.


Do you have any ideas as to the actual origins or crosses used in gellati then? I’d love to hear what Clearwater themselves have to say on the matter.


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 17, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> From what I read in his ig comments Dandango never held the biscotti or gushers cuts, he gave somebody about 100 seeds and they found Biscotti and Gushers for Cookie Fam. Also he does claim to be the breeder of Gelatti but it’s his own and says Berner just stole the name years later. I’ve been reading this guys ig comments for hours now I’m in 2018 so far lmao.


Lol right I thought I came to my own conclusion based off his ig that made enough sense to me but I’m just still confused - I’m too new to this whole growing thing to be this opinionated but just so curious now..


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> From what I read in his ig comments Dandango never held the biscotti or gushers cuts, he gave somebody about 100 seeds and they found Biscotti and Gushers for Cookie Fam. Also he does claim to be the breeder of Gelatti but it’s his own and says Berner just stole the name years later. I’ve been reading this guys ig comments for hours now I’m in 2018 so far lmao.


Hahaha berner stealing shit... re-naming strains and saying there his own creation when he doesn't grow or breed, not lots changed since 2018. Lol. Didn't berner get his hands on lemon tree and blatantly rename it lemonade?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 17, 2021)

Took a 4 photo, focus stacked, picture of my Apple Tartz (Runtz x Apple Fritter). I’ll do a review of it later


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 17, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 4856159
> Took a 4 photo, focus stacked, picture of my Apple Tartz (Runtz x Apple Fritter). I’ll do a review of it later


Looks very dank!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 17, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Cookie fam never made a damn thing lol. Gelatti is gelato41 x mb15 back crossed to mb15


No, it’s not. Unreleased gelato x tk. Where you get mb from?


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 17, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> No, it’s not. Unreleased gelato x tk. Where you get mb from?


Think he got it from @dandango11 on Instagram who said he made gellati. I’m done hypothesizing the origins and am gonna pop purple flavonoid first but am still intrigued to see what people have to see about the strain. - dandango11 said it’s (gelato 41 x mb15) x mb 15. Please anyone correct me.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 17, 2021)

Anyone have the glo deal list? They aren't sending it to me now


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 18, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Anyone have the glo deal list? They aren't sending it to me now


The last email came for Tuesday sale ended at midnight, I'm sure he'd still give the sale price because he pretty much always runs a sale but you might want to wait till he sends out the next sale flyer email. Message me and I'll get it to you.


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 18, 2021)

Just got my tracking info on my first glo order, not too bad since I made the original order the 11th and was expecting weeks judging from some posts I read, guess I got lucky


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 18, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Just got my tracking info on my first glo order, not too bad since I made the original order the 11th and was expecting weeks judging from some posts I read, guess I got lucky


Nice, ya he's been quick in this new year.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 18, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Think he got it from @dandango11 on Instagram who said he made gellati. I’m done hypothesizing the origins and am gonna pop purple flavonoid first but am still intrigued to see what people have to see about the strain. - dandango11 said it’s (gelato 41 x mb15) x mb 15. Please anyone correct me.


I'm sure you'll find something worthwhile either way. Bag appeal is definitely there with the creamsicle hybrids


----------



## MtRainDog (Mar 18, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> I'm sure you'll find something worthwhile either way. _Bag appeal is definitely there with the creamsicle hybrids_


Yep, bag appeal is definitely there.

White Hot Guava x Creamsicle


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 18, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Yep, bag appeal is definitely there.
> 
> White Hot Guava x Creamsicle
> View attachment 4856566
> View attachment 4856567


Looks reaaaaal good! That’s one of my creamsicle packs, you’re getting me hyped up to start.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 18, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Looks reaaaaal good! That’s one of my creamsicle packs, you’re getting me hyped up to start.


He'll ya get them shits popped!


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 18, 2021)

Got a malt milkshake starting flower next week. Popped three but one didn't make it and the other was a bitch to clone. I'll post pics of the clone I have going into flower when it's budding


----------



## MtRainDog (Mar 18, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Looks reaaaaal good! That’s one of my creamsicle packs, you’re getting me hyped up to start.


That's the only CW I've grown out yet. I think I got like 8 packs of creamsicle crosses when GLO was running the 3 pk freebie specials. I can't wait to tear into the old maitai and apple fritter crosses I've got on deck...


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 18, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Got a malt milkshake starting flower next week. Popped three but one didn't make it and the other was a bitch to clone. I'll post pics of the clone I have going into flower when it's budding


I have those as well think that one will yield well with the dosi. Looking foward to that pack, keep us posted.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Mar 18, 2021)

Guava Melts week 3 into flower 
Pheno #1

Pheno #2


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 18, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Yep, bag appeal is definitely there.
> 
> White Hot Guava x Creamsicle
> View attachment 4856566
> View attachment 4856567


Beautiful pics. I have my White hot Screamsicles in flower and looking good. Also grabbed 2 packs of Jelly Delicious (whg #35 jelly donut cut x Creamsicle #4).


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 18, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Anyone have the glo deal list? They aren't sending it to me now


CLEARWATER GENETICS-

***CLEARWATER/TIKI MAD MAN DEVIL DRIVER HYBRIDS!***
***PRICES HAVE BEEN REDUCED DRASTICALLY!!!***
***BRAND NEW PRICES!!
***UPDATE***!!!!
***EVERY DEVIL DRIVER HYBRID IS $10 OFF THE PRICE LISTED ON THE SITE!! TODAY ONLY!!!

***SMALL RESTOCK OF SOME DISCONTINUED MAITAI HYBRIDS AND ABOUT 15 PACKS OF SUNSET CIDER- SUNSET SHERBERT X APPLE FRITTER***ABOUT 5 PACKS OF JIGGLERS-GELLO GELATO X MAITAI 4 & 10 PACKS OF KIWI CANDY- MAITAI 4 X APPLE FRITTER*** ( WHITE HOT GUAVA IS INSANE! LOOK AT THE HASHTAGS ON INSTAGRAM!!!) 
RUNTZ HYBRIDS other than Ice Cream Cake x Runtz, Maitai x Runtz, Dosidos x Runtz, Grape Preserves, Gelatti x Runtz and Brain Stew. ( these are all very limited)
Ice Cream Cake x Runtz-$180 ( sold out) 
Maitai 4 x Runtz-$175 (sold out)
Dosidos x Runtz- $150 ( 1 pack left))
Brain Stew-$150 ( sold out)
Grape Preserves-1-$90 2-$170 ( 4 packs left )
Gelatti x Runtz-1-$80 2-$155 (almost gone)
MAC Stackz- $80 ( 2 packs left) 
Project 4516 x Runtz- 
1 pack- $250 ( only 1 pack left) 

CLEARWATER RUNTZ HYBRIDS-
1 pack-$75
2 packs-$135
*** THIS INCLUDES BREATH MINTZ-KUSH MINTS X RUNTZ!! 12 FEM SEEDS PER PACK!!***

CREAMSICLE HYBRIDS-
1 pack-$65
2 packs-$120

APPLE FRITTER S1-$90 A PACK!! ( ONLY 5 PACKS LEFT, THEN THEY ARE GONE FOREVER!!!)*** UPDATE!!!***

APPLE TARTZ, GARLATTI X APPLE FRITTER, STARDAWG X APPLE FRITTER, COCOMERO GELATTI X APPLE FRITTER, THE SWEET N BEEFY, THE JELLY DONUT & THE CONCORD CRUNCHBERRY
1 pack-$75
2 packs-$140
( Garlatti x Apple Fritter will be the biggest surprise from all of the Apple Fritter hybrids!)
***Ice Cream Cake x Apple Fritter-$175 LAST PACK***
Key Lime Mints x Apple Fritter-$140( 1 pack left) 
Dosidos x Apple Fritter-$150 (2 packs left) 
Fatso x Apple Fritter-$175 ( last pack)
***Apple Cider- Sunset Sherbert x Apple Fritter-$135 ( 3 packs)***

MAITAI 4 HYBRIDS-
1-$75
2-$145
Bittersweet, Sugar Rush, Honey Biscuit, Sour-tini, Morning Remedy,Truffle Pig,
White Hot Guava, Moon Juice & Nut Butter

CLEARWATER PACKS FROM MY VAULT 

Zaitai-$200 *update*
Secret Stash-$150
Mint Smash-$250 ( last pack) 
Kiwi Candy-$90*update* ( 6 packs left)
Gushers x Maitai- $300 ( update) 1 pack 
Jigglers-$150 ( last 3 packs in existence)
BLUE RAZZSICLE-$225 ( last pack)


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 19, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> CLEARWATER GENETICS-
> 
> ***CLEARWATER/TIKI MAD MAN DEVIL DRIVER HYBRIDS!***
> ***PRICES HAVE BEEN REDUCED DRASTICALLY!!!***
> ...


Shoosh....haha jk


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Shoosh....haha jk


i actually bought my first clearwater packs, honey crisp and spearmint style when i saw you post the list last week lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 19, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Guava Melts week 3 into flower
> Pheno #1
> View attachment 4856877View attachment 4856878View attachment 4856881
> Pheno #2
> View attachment 4856888View attachment 4856892View attachment 4856893


^this has a interesting structure...doesn't look like much at 21 days but in 2 weeks they're are going to be shining. Can't wait to see them


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> ^this has a interesting structure...doesn't look like much at 21 days but in 2 weeks they're are going to be shining. Can't wait to see them


I was assuming it was the guava gelato but i dont even know what the parents of guava melt look like by themselves. But just in the 3 days since i posted it the caylaxes are starting to swell


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 21, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Yep, bag appeal is definitely there.
> 
> White Hot Guava x Creamsicle
> View attachment 4856566
> View attachment 4856567


So hyped I got a pack of these as a freebie


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 21, 2021)

White Hot Screamsicle doing her thing.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 25, 2021)

Pint Size Day 23.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey bud I would definitely recommend any of the mai tai crosses from Clearwater...100% The mai tai is a purple punch strain, and purple punch is a very easy and forgiving strain to grow. It's also a fun plant to grow and mai tai has excellent vigor. As a new grower you'll be rewarded in the end with an excellent plant with awesome purple coloring on most phenos. You might hear some experienced growers (the type that only grow gelatos) look down on purple punch, but don't listen to that shit >purple punch makes some of the best crosses, slurricane is one of my favorite strains right now. Mai tai= purple punch x sunset sherb
> And that = Fire!!! Good luck


Did you hear the interview with Gordo? He's a big "maybe" on fall let alone summer. 

How did Purple Punch yield? What do you think of potency and effects? Thx


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Guys, lol, no one does that shit anymore. This isn't Logic selling seeds in 2008. Heat sealing is just another step in an already tedious process as I've said. Ill do it this next round but I personally don't view it as necessary. Whats the point of taking a seed or two with none of the breeder packaging especially if/when he wants wholesale quantity they're readily available. Its a two way street with breeders and retailers and neither one wants to fuck up a good thing. And when you buy 10 and get 12. You'll be stoked. In business its called underpromising and over delivering lol


Heat sealing gives custies piece of mind and helps prevent moisture inside the pack. Sure its an extra step but it's your reputation too.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 26, 2021)

got 18 seeds in a spearmint style pack, fuckin score


----------



## So420Cal (Mar 27, 2021)

Popped some perfect pairs Gonna be flipping the Ice cream cake x Apple fritter and Breath Mintz in two weeks after i snagg A few clones


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 29, 2021)

White Hot Screamsicle #4 50 days from flip. Absolutely incredible plant to grow.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 29, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> White Hot Screamsicle #4 50 days from flip. Absolutely incredible plant to grow.View attachment 4865785View attachment 4865786


This plant is gorgeous man, how many days you think it's going to go? I'm guessing this is a similar strain or the same as the jelly delicious...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> This plant is gorgeous man, how many days you think it's going to go? I'm guessing this is a similar strain or the same as the jelly delicious...


No idea just watching day by day until she says"I am done" 
This used White Hot Guava #18. Jelly Delicious used #35 Jelly Donut cut. My Jelly Delicious go into soil tommorow. Made sure to grab 2 packs.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 30, 2021)

Been wondering something for a little bit now. What's the difference between Honey Crisp and Apple Tartz? I mean its the same plants but the parents were switched around. What does this do?


----------



## wierdly (Mar 31, 2021)

Her are my Creamsicles after I almost killed em by top dressing them with roots organic and giving heavy nutes. Did not realize how strong that soil is!
It seems to have slowed them down but they are drinking up the h2o so I will keep em going, i think this is 8 weels from flip.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 31, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Been wondering something for a little bit now. What's the difference between Honey Crisp and Apple Tartz? I mean its the same plants but the parents were switched around. What does this do?


Some people say the pollen donor will usually be more dominant in the cross but I think the evidence is more anecdotal than scientific.


----------



## slosmokin (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m running malt milkshake and apple tartz in a tent with led. The runtz smells amazing midway through veg.

Apple runtz
ht
Malt milkshake


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2021)

Just opened a pack of guhsers n cream...pretty shit seeds total of 8 shit seeds, some aren't even viable, check these out, few of them are a double split and half, few are hollow. I'm not one to complain ever but these are just aweful. Did anyone else have this situation?


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just opened a pack of guhsers n cream...pretty shit seeds total of 8 shit seeds, some aren't even viable, check these out, few of them are a double split and half, few are hollow. I'm not one to complain ever but these are just aweful. Did anyone else have this situation?
> View attachment 4868474View attachment 4868475


Damn I almost bought those. that is shitty, I would send them a message.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just opened a pack of guhsers n cream...pretty shit seeds total of 8 shit seeds, some aren't even viable, check these out, few of them are a double split and half, few are hollow. I'm not one to complain ever but these are just aweful. Did anyone else have this situation?
> View attachment 4868474View attachment 4868475


Well i guess i gotta dig mine out now to check/compare. Was that a recent purchase?


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just opened a pack of guhsers n cream...pretty shit seeds total of 8 shit seeds, some aren't even viable, check these out, few of them are a double split and half, few are hollow. I'm not one to complain ever but these are just aweful. Did anyone else have this situation?
> View attachment 4868474View attachment 4868475


Crazy....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just opened a pack of guhsers n cream...pretty shit seeds total of 8 shit seeds, some aren't even viable, check these out, few of them are a double split and half, few are hollow. I'm not one to complain ever but these are just aweful. Did anyone else have this situation?
> View attachment 4868474View attachment 4868475


me & an amigo split some pks from glo a month or so ago & got some shitty looking green beans 

he hit up clearwater 

he said that's why they fill up the vials to the top
but did send replacements


----------



## AaronHernadez (Apr 2, 2021)

I got a few white/green ones in my pack of gushers n cream too but i got like 20 total in my pack so I was beyond satisfied. I’m fine with the lack of quality control if the packs are fat.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> me & an amigo split some pks from glo a month or so ago & got some shitty looking green beans
> 
> he hit up clearwater
> 
> ...


Dude ya got these from glo, fuck I'm going to have to go thru all my clearwater packs now. Fucking-A. Should I let glo know? He's usually really cool with me and gets back to my emails pretty quick, not his fault though. I've talk to clearwater in the past on IG so I should say something in a respectful way. I got all these pack in like the last 2 months, I think. I grabbed a shitload of bean packs in the last month so will have to check my emails. This pack had 13 seeds in 8 or so are trash. 3 or 4 100% won't pop they're hollowed out seeds lol. They're all kinda small even the good ones.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> I got a few white/green ones in my pack of gushers n cream too but i got like 20 total in my pack so I was beyond satisfied. I’m fine with the lack of quality control if the packs are fat.


Ya I had 13 seeds so 8 or 9 are completely junk...doesn't leave me much room on phenohunt for prospects.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude ya got these from glo, fuck I'm going to have to go thru all my clearwater packs now. Fucking-A. Should I let glo know? He's usually really cool with me and gets back to my emails pretty quick, not his fault though. I've talk to clearwater in the past on IG so I should say something in a respectful way. I got all these pack in like the last 2 months, I think. I grabbed a shitload of bean packs in the last month so will have to check my emails. This pack had 13 seeds in 8 or so are trash. 3 or 4 100% won't pop they're hollowed out seeds lol. They're all kinda small even the good ones.


I'd hit up clearwater not glo

like you said be respectful & he should take care of ya
here's jus a peek of what I've picked up last month


----------



## quiescent (Apr 2, 2021)

I haven't gotten anything since the Creamsicle stuff but all my packs (10-15 packs) had seeds that looked good. A couple lighter ones but nothing like yall are posting.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

So went thru some my other clearwater packs and they are mostly good. Few small beans here and there but hey- that's fine. I did notice the smaller newer packs with the clearwater logo seemed to have some nice fat seeds more so to than the other packs with just the strain name on them. I did a quick look thru the brainstew, creamsizzle, malt milkshake, sugar rush, etc. Didn't want to worry anyone with order out or a bunch of packs, sure this was just a random case. 
These are the logo and non logo packs I was referring to-


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 2, 2021)

Couple shots from some of the Pint Sized coming up. Day 30 or 31.









Some Malt Milkshake just starting out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Couple shots from some of the Pint Sized coming up. Day 30 or 31.
> 
> View attachment 4869066
> 
> ...


Damn son. 
-Wanted to tell you all I talked to clearwater and they were so cool and nice and went beyond to correct the situation.. Very happy with this companies customer service.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

O fuck I didn't even realize that was you Flatrate...hats off again man, you're killing it. This dude-Flatrate up here is somewhat a new grower and is showing everyone how it's done^ Flats growing consistent dank right out the gate! From what I can tell he keeps it simple, doesn't over- complicate things and gets stellar results in return. Any new growers on here should follow what this dude does! By the way those are some chunkers for day 30-31....holy fuck dude


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lemon Freeze Pops on day 31. She is turning it on (kinda shitty pic). I have the rest of this pack in veg getting transplanted.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 3, 2021)

I am about to harvest 2 White Hot Screamsicles, both absolutely stunning. I have a few Lemon feeze pops getting transplanted. Have a few each of Grape Preserves, Jelly delicious, Macstackz and Specimen X into soil this weekend.
Can't wait for some cured WHS in a month.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 3, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am about to harvest 2 White Hot Screamsicles, both absolutely stunning. I have a few Lemon feeze pops getting transplanted. Have a few each of Grape Preserves, Jelly delicious, Macstackz and Specimen X into soil this weekend.
> Can't wait for some cured WHS in a month.


What size pots you run


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 3, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What size pots you run


Indoors 3 qt containers. With a few in 2 gallons. Outdoors they each get a raised bed. Some go straight into the ground.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 3, 2021)

White Hot Screamsicle 59 days.


----------



## Ogkpuff (Apr 4, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Couple shots from some of the Pint Sized coming up. Day 30 or 31.
> 
> View attachment 4869066
> 
> ...


How the terps on your pint sized pheno homie please ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 4, 2021)

So when I was chatting with cw, he said the Brainstew was very rare and limited. Only 25 or so packs were released! So happy I snagged one up. It did seem like glo had a decent amount of Brainstew for a time but then again Glo only releases 1 or 2 packs at a time on his site. Did anyone else on here scoop the Brainstew? Have seen some epic runs of this strain on IG.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 4, 2021)

Ogkpuff said:


> How the terps on your pint sized pheno homie please ?


I sure will in the morning, lights are out right now.


----------



## bunnybunny (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone have this happen to their spearmint style? I am really thinking of chopping this one down to make sure it doesn't herm. This one is very leafy while the other ones are thick bud structure forming. 5/5 popped. I had to kill 1 because it stopped growing any taller at about 16 inches, and then just refused to stretch at flower and the other ones towered over it.

Other 3 plants look good so far. Minimal stretching but otherwise healthy and happy.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 6, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> Anyone have this happen to their spearmint style? I am really thinking of chopping this one down to make sure it doesn't herm. This one is very leafy while the other ones are thick bud structure forming. 5/5 popped. I had to kill 1 because it stopped growing any taller at about 16 inches, and then just refused to stretch at flower and the other ones towered over it.
> 
> Other 3 plants look good so far. Minimal stretching but otherwise healthy and happy.


I would run it unless you actually find some balls on her


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 6, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I haven't gotten anything since the Creamsicle stuff but all my packs (10-15 packs) had seeds that looked good. A couple lighter ones but nothing like yall are posting.


Me neither, got pint size from glo as freebie, got all 13 up, culled a couple, got my 9 rocking the flower tent right now.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 7, 2021)

Popped a purple flavonoid. No turning back now


----------



## wierdly (Apr 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Popped a purple flavonoid. No turning back now


I had two of those, they both stayed really short, just chopped today, one of them i wish I took clones. I will pop some more of them for sure and give them more veg time


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 9, 2021)

wierdly said:


> I had two of those, they both stayed really short, just chopped today, one of them i wish I took clones. I will pop some more of them for sure and give them more veg time


It good smoke man? Finally, a short plant. My last two have been accidental 5 footers lol


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 9, 2021)

The other day I was asked about the smell the Pint Sized, so sorry it took so long to get back on that, it was a busy week and I kept forgetting about it. Right now its a very light sweet smell, some even have a light mint to them. Sorry I am not good at this. Here is the weekly update.

Pint Sized Day 38.









Malt Milkshake Day 21.





Something I just discovered the other day while feeding, I fucked up! When I was putting the Malt Milkshake into flower I mixed up one with Neapolitan Swirl I had vegging with the MM. I got more NS I will probably start showing next week.

Neapolitan Swirl on Day 21.





Thats all I got....... for now!


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 9, 2021)

Pint size huge for day 38.... looking good bud!


----------



## So420Cal (Apr 10, 2021)

Man i know you Guys have a social for your grows post them up so myself and everyone else can follow mines is @theflavormanexotics on Instagram currently in Day 1 of flower left side is Clearwater Side 7 Icc x. Apple Fritter and 1 Breath MintZ


----------



## wierdly (Apr 13, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> It good smoke man? Finally, a short plant. My last two have been accidental 5 footers lol


Its drying now, Ill have a test nug theis weekend before it goes in the jars.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 13, 2021)

So420Cal said:


> Man i know you Guys have a social for your grows post them up so myself and everyone else can follow mines is @theflavormanexotics on Instagram currently in Day 1 of flower left side is Clearwater Side 7 Icc x. Apple Fritter and 1 Breath MintZ View attachment 4875800


8x8 or 10x10?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Apr 13, 2021)

pheno #1 of my guava melt coming in at 8 weeks of 10/14

pheno #2
This is my second run attempting organics idk if I didn’t too dress enough or I didn’t do it soon enough but they seem to be fading pretty fast but I’m not too sure I’m just guessing cause there are still plenty white hairs


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> View attachment 4878389View attachment 4878390
> pheno #1 of my guava melt coming in at 8 weeks of 10/14
> View attachment 4878391View attachment 4878392
> pheno #2
> This is my second run attempting organics idk if I didn’t too dress enough or I didn’t do it soon enough but they seem to be fading pretty fast but I’m not too sure I’m just guessing cause there are still plenty white hairs


I'd go a lil longer...are you running full organics? I have one buddy that tries to tell me to run organics, I just lol. I've done it before and had good results. I just like running bottled nutes nutes with a simple npk ratio. Don't really understand the anti-salts thing, if you're feeding your plants and they're happy and healthy, that's all that matters. Plus I've seen more burnt plants and N toxicity with people I know that run full organics then I have with running salts. O well different stokes for different folks. Your plants look great by the way, I just think you want some more pistils to recede a little more.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Apr 14, 2021)

I w


Dividedsky said:


> I'd go a lil longer...are you running full organics? I have one buddy that tries to tell me to run organics, I just lol. I've done it before and had good results. I just like running bottled nutes nutes with a simple npk ratio. Don't really understand the anti-salts thing, if you're feeding your plants and they're happy and healthy, that's all that matters. Plus I've seen more burnt plants and N toxicity with people I know that run full organics then I have with running salts. O well different stokes for different folks. Your plants look great by the way, I just think you want some more pistils to recede a little more.


I was gonna check trichs in like 2 weeks. I am doing full organics but I’m not doing teas just top dressing because I’ve heard people are like 50/50 about teas so I chose not to do any.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 14, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I w
> 
> I was gonna check trichs in like 2 weeks. I am doing full organics but I’m not doing teas just top dressing because I’ve heard people are like 50/50 about teas so I chose not to do any.


People that tell you they don't add back life and water only are clowns trying to project a superior intellect because they made the "perfect soil".

Honestly the new posts in the organics section is a bunch of noobs that don't have their shit down trying to tell you how they grow mids. Don't listen to them. Look at the pillars of the community and what they were doing years ago and replicate.

A year and a half ago max, one of the guys that loves giving advice was trying to talk to me about his soil tests, blah blah blah. 

A) soil tests show an incomplete story so trying to test your soil into perfection on the labs recommended levels is a fools errand, not to mention the levels they recommend aren't close to the requirements of maintaining a plant throughout flower let alone a balanced micro fauna (bacterial/fungal) that will produce the plants' best expressions 

B) turns out he was trying to run a water only soil mix without his composted manure because he was having issues with a macro being super high or low, I forget

C) I was like wtf, you need compost to feed the 3 cups of amendments per cf to your mountain dew/lemonade colored plants. You're basically doing organic hydro but you're not feeding your plant anything because every watering isn't a tea. Dead silence.

D) dude tried testing my knowledge about brix levels, knf, etc weeks later in public like I'm the clown with mountain dew colored plants quoting the teaming series like he understood it. Where's your compost organic guru? Oh you took it out of your mix entirely because you're using trash manure from small animals probably eating food covered in glyphosates.

This is the guy who is "the most senior" person left; willing to give terrible advice for it to be disbursed by the parrots that don't know any better.

A lot of smart-dumb/dumb-smart mafuckas think they have the brain power to look at numbers or data and can't meaningfully extrapolate facts from it. These same dudes are willing to put their half baked idea of shit that MIGHT happen out to the world to see as more than just spitballing. 

Go to icmag and read up or talk to an OG to compare their methods to yours and see what gaps there are to fill in.

I know @J.James is with it. I'd talk to him directly to see how you could improve your methodology.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'd go a lil longer...are you running full organics? I have one buddy that tries to tell me to run organics, I just lol. I've done it before and had good results. I just like running bottled nutes nutes with a simple npk ratio. Don't really understand the anti-salts thing, if you're feeding your plants and they're happy and healthy, that's all that matters. Plus I've seen more burnt plants and N toxicity with people I know that run full organics then I have with running salts. O well different stokes for different folks. Your plants look great by the way, I just think you want some more pistils to recede a little more.


There's definitely a difference between good organics and good salt stuff. Higher terps vs higher cannabinoids, not really a wrong answer.

What you're seeing is probably more overwatering or starts of a lockout due to calcium imbalance vs minerals than too much N in most cases. I see more complete lockouts with salts than over nitrification in organics. Hell I see more unhealthy plants than healthy plants whether it's organics or salts.

The same people fucking their plants up with salts think it's the delivery method and do an equally shitty job with organics.

If I was giving a new grower with a double digit IQ a methodology to follow it'd probably be coco/perlite fed 6/9 GH flora and koolbloom. I'd beat them with a baseball bat if they deviated.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2021)

I didn't even know those blue razzicle x's dropped. I've been trying to stay off glo- with his sales it ends up being hard and tempting just trying to not grab packs, but has time when you say enough is enough> I'd say a lifetime worth of seeds is probably having enough. 

Anyways glo dude seems to get ancy, if blue razz x's don't fly off shelf right away just watch his sale email, he'll end up doing crazy deals on them. He probably already has, haven't been checking out the email sale flyer lately, I have to stay away lol. If some people are checking out or looking into clearwater, I'd snag up the mai tai and creamsicle x's, not sure but think once they're gone they won't be packs popping up as much. The mai tai x's are already pretty much cleared out.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I didn't even know those blue razzicle x's dropped. I've been trying to stay off glo- with his sales it ends up being hard and tempting just trying to not grab packs, but has time when you say enough is enough> I'd say a lifetime worth of seeds is probably having enough.
> 
> Anyways glo dude seems to get ancy, if blue razz x's don't fly off shelf right away just watch his sale email, he'll end up doing crazy deals on them. He probably already has, haven't been checking out the email sale flyer lately, I have to stay away lol. If some people are checking out or looking into clearwater, I'd snag up the mai tai and creamsicle x's, not sure but think once they're gone they won't be packs popping up as much. The mai tai x's are already pretty much cleared out.


His sales techniques seem bizarre to me....kinda puts me off.

On another note, I believe the Mai Tai X's are being remade and will be ready soon


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2021)

DonBrennon said:


> His sales techniques seem bizarre to me....kinda puts me off.
> 
> On another note, I believe the Mai Tai X's are being remade and will be ready soon


Ya its weird. His email is like rant yelling about how good his sales are. I find it funny, dude has always been good to me so can't complain but it is strange.

O word nice so they're going to continue with the mai tai line...like the same crosses or move on to new strains crossed to the mai tai?


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 14, 2021)

GLO is the Prisoner's Dilemma. Do you cooperate and wait for the price to drop or do you succumb to FOMO and defect?


----------



## lavazone1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> GLO is the Prisoner's Dilemma. Do you cooperate and wait for the price to drop or do you succumb to FOMO and defect?


Lol. You nailed it.


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 14, 2021)

Bluerizz sure looks fire tho


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 14, 2021)

Is Clearwater from Michigan? 

What’s the best seecbank to coo?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Is Clearwater from Michigan?
> 
> What’s the best seecbank to coo?


Colorado brah


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I didn't even know those blue razzicle x's dropped. I've been trying to stay off glo- with his sales it ends up being hard and tempting just trying to not grab packs, but has time when you say enough is enough> I'd say a lifetime worth of seeds is probably having enough.
> 
> Anyways glo dude seems to get ancy, if blue razz x's don't fly off shelf right away just watch his sale email, he'll end up doing crazy deals on them. He probably already has, haven't been checking out the email sale flyer lately, I have to stay away lol. If some people are checking out or looking into clearwater, I'd snag up the mai tai and creamsicle x's, not sure but think once they're gone they won't be packs popping up as much. The mai tai x's are already pretty much cleared out.


I went nutz on the CW for the last few weeks. Easily now my 2nd most strains from a breeder with 33.....I mean $60-65 a pack of fems is hard to beat. I've been hovering over another 6-8 strains like a vulture.


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 14, 2021)

Any new glo emails?


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 14, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Any new glo emails?


I got one yesterday. Long as fuck tho. What breeder deal were you looking for?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 14, 2021)

My Grape Preserves, MAC stackz, Specimen X and Jelly Delicious are above ground.
GLO got me again, couldn't pass up grabbing 2 more packs Cool Blue from the Tikiman collaboration. Having good faith in the Devil Driver.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> My Grape Preserves, MAC stackz, Specimen X and Jelly Delicious are above ground.
> GLO got me again, couldn't pass up grabbing 2 more packs Cool Blue from the Tikiman collaboration. Having good faith in the Devil Driver.


I'm running the jelly delicious and brain stew...have high hopes for both


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 14, 2021)

I have three truffle pig clones and a malt milkshake in flower. Two grape preserves, two milkshakes and two dantes inferno in veg.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I went nutz on the CW for the last few weeks. Easily now my 2nd most strains from a breeder with 33.....I mean $60-65 a pack of fems is hard to beat. I've been hovering over another 6-8 strains like a vulture.


Hahah dude I thought I had a lot with around 20 clearwater packs...even with the sale you have like $2k worth of clearwater...damn


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahah dude I thought I had a lot with around 20 clearwater packs...even with the sale you have like $2k worth of clearwater...damn


After these last 2 tester rounds, I'm gonna get into the CW packs and start hunting. I still need to make arrangements for hunting reg packs with male keepers so its fems only for awhile. Yeah bro I've put down a few nickels lately for my own seed bank lol. I tried to do this back in the day with like 53 different clones and crashed n burned of course.


----------



## Ogkpuff (Apr 15, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> View attachment 4878389View attachment 4878390
> pheno #1 of my guava melt coming in at 8 weeks of 10/14
> View attachment 4878391View attachment 4878392
> pheno #2
> This is my second run attempting organics idk if I didn’t too dress enough or I didn’t do it soon enough but they seem to be fading pretty fast but I’m not too sure I’m just guessing cause there are still plenty white hairs


What are the terps on your Guava melt pheno homie please ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> After these last 2 tester rounds, I'm gonna get into the CW packs and start hunting. I still need to make arrangements for hunting reg packs with male keepers so its fems only for awhile. Yeah bro I've put down a few nickels lately for my own seed bank lol. I tried to do this back in the day with like 53 different clones and crashed n burned of course.


Don't feel bad I dropped $1500 on seed packs in March. Looking foward to popping packs again been super unimpressed with some cuts I've ran this last year. Some cuts were hit or miss- some fire..some trash. Best shit I've ever grown always came from seed.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 15, 2021)

About to germ Dante's Inferno and Powder Keg soon , I am excited as hell to finally run some Clearwater aswell as Triangle kush.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Apr 16, 2021)

Ogkpuff said:


> What are the terps on your Guava melt pheno homie please ?


Honestly nothing too crazy just kinda gassy with a little bit of citrus on the end


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Apr 16, 2021)

I just popped 3 Cereal Bars (Fruity Pebbles Og x Creamsicle #4) I’m liking how my guava melts look just hoping these will look better and hopefully bring more terps


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 16, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I just popped 3 Cereal Bars (Fruity Pebbles Og x Creamsicle #4) I’m liking how my guava melts look just hoping these will look better and hopefully bring more terps


Cereal bars is one I'm eyeing, but I have like 3 Creamsicle crosses already


----------



## So420Cal (Apr 16, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> 8x8 or 10x10?


 4x8 just the lenses i used makes it seem big


----------



## SoD4nk (Apr 16, 2021)

Chopping down more Guava Melt and Purple Flavornoids in couple days.. here some pics.
Also have Cereal Bar, Pint Size and Neapolitan cooking up!


----------



## SoD4nk (Apr 17, 2021)

Pint size


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 18, 2021)

Where the sales at ? I wanna try Clearwater genetics. Any recommendations ?


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 19, 2021)

Has Clearwater mentioned how big the selection runs were for the recent studs (MaiTai, Creamsicle, Blue Razzsicle)?

I'm happy Clearwater offers S1s of their studs. If its good enough to reverse and chuck then it's good enough for me! I've got enough unproven crosses to sift through...


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Where the sales at ? I wanna try Clearwater genetics. Any recommendations ?


I would go thru GLO for CW packs. You wont find them any cheaper. Get on the email list, don't send cash, and order/wait.


----------



## wierdly (Apr 19, 2021)

Email the Real Flavor Creator thats the email for "the Email"


----------



## ApacheBone (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I would go thru GLO for CW packs. You wont find them any cheaper. Get on the email list, don't send cash, and order/wait.


Was there bad experiences with sending cash?


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Was there bad experiences with sending cash?


Not with me as I have never sent him any. I have heard stories that their cash went missing but idk if its true. Always use CC option just to be sure.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 19, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Has Clearwater mentioned how big the selection runs were for the recent studs (MaiTai, Creamsicle, Blue Razzsicle)?
> 
> I'm happy Clearwater offers S1s of their studs. If its good enough to reverse and chuck then it's good enough for me! I've got enough unproven crosses to sift through...


I know jungle boys provided the Mai tai and creamsicle and they definitely hunt large populations.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 20, 2021)

GLO sent out an email today and nothing really changed. Still made an order anyways cause I wanted these strains and been starin hard now for a hot min. I was on the fence with the S1s but it won out over the Neon Groove. I picked up these:
Mochisicle 
Malt Milkshake 
Crank Yanker 
Creamsicle S1s
Bullpup
Cool Blue
Grape Essence
Powder Keg


----------



## Ogkpuff (Apr 21, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Pint size





SoD4nk said:


> Chopping down more Guava Melt and Purple Flavornoids in couple days.. here some pics.
> Also have Cereal Bar, Pint Size and Neapolitan cooking up!
> View attachment 4880867View attachment 4880868View attachment 4880869


Great job homie..What are the terps on yours Guava melt and pint sized homie please ?


----------



## Knobcheese (Apr 21, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Was there bad experiences with sending cash?


I heard recently he isn't taking cash anymore. Not sure and I always used a debit card no problem (legal state).


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 21, 2021)

Won a pack of mac stackz on an IG auction for 70 last night


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> GLO sent out an email today and nothing really changed. Still made an order anyways cause I wanted these strains and been starin hard now for a hot min. I was on the fence with the S1s but it won out over the Neon Groove. I picked up these:
> Mochisicle
> Malt Milkshake
> Crank Yanker
> ...


I just put a creamsicle s1 into flower and cant find any info at all really about it online so ill keep this thread posted with how it turns out. Nice angry thin serrated dark leathery leaves at this stage


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I just put a creamsicle s1 into flower and cant find any info at all really about it online so ill keep this thread posted with how it turns out. Nice angry thin serrated dark leathery leaves at this stage


That should be fire...creamsicle is- cookies n cream x purple punch and it's used in a whole lineup of crosses. I actually want to grab the s1 myself. Post some pics if you can. Check out clearwaterbuds on IG, you'll find some dope pics of it.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 21, 2021)

Here it is as of a cpl days ago. Bottom half of pic. Top half is BB kush.

LED makes foliage look brighter than it is. Leaves are actually much darker IRL


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Here it is as of a cpl days ago. Bottom half of pic. Top half is BB kush.
> 
> LED makes foliage look brighter than it is. Leaves are actually much darker IRL


Do you have those in 7 gal?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 21, 2021)

8gal pots yeah.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 21, 2021)

Truffle pig on left malt milkshake on right. Loving this truffle pheno I got gets bushy but not too leafy and dense af caked buds. Week two flower


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 21, 2021)

Can someone pm me the entire current glo sales? He won’t email them to me. Idk why


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 23, 2021)

Haven't updated in two weeks but just took some pictures so figured I would share them with the tread.

Pint Sized on Day 52. Three different plants.







Malt Milkshake Day 36. Different plants.







And the one mix up Neopolitan Swirl also Day 36 and let me tell you my friends i got a feeling this thing is going to fuckin yield.







Thats it!


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 23, 2021)

@Flatrate looks great. Whats the smell on malt milkshake?


----------



## quiescent (Apr 23, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Haven't updated in two weeks but just took some pictures so figured I would share them with the tread.
> 
> Pint Sized on Day 52. Three different plants.
> 
> ...


Looks great! It's gonna be fun doing the leg work on selecting keepers with those.


----------



## XtraGood (Apr 23, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Haven't updated in two weeks but just took some pictures so figured I would share them with the tread.
> 
> Pint Sized on Day 52. Three different plants.
> 
> ...


Is that last Malt Milkshake photo actually one of the pint sized? It sort of looks like the bud in the last of the pint sized photos, maybe? It looks super ripe for day 36 if not! Awesome stuff there!


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 23, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Looks great! It's gonna be fun doing the leg work on selecting keepers with those.


I still have yet to clone anything, I am still just having fun popping seeds and seeing whats out there.



XtraGood said:


> Is that last Malt Milkshake photo actually one of the pint sized? It sort of looks like the bud in the last of the pint sized photos, maybe? It looks super ripe for day 36 if not! Awesome stuff there!


I would have to say you are right. I think that was a leaner from the PS.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 23, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I still have yet to clone anything, I am still just having fun popping seeds and seeing whats out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say you are right. I think that was a leaner from the PS.


Whats the smell on malt milkshake?


----------



## SoD4nk (Apr 23, 2021)

Ou


Flatrate said:


> Haven't updated in two weeks but just took some pictures so figured I would share them with the tread.
> 
> Pint Sized on Day 52. Three different plants.
> 
> ...


Our pintsize looks the same, theyre like golfball size!!!


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 24, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> Whats the smell on malt milkshake?


I am not good at this, not at all. I would say sweet candy-like with a gassy sour, but smells really good.

This is the first time I am showing these, different phenos of Neopolitan Swirl on Day 24.



















I am looking forward to these, Wedding Cake crosses are some of my favorites.


----------



## So420Cal (Apr 28, 2021)

We are at day 18 into flower Icc x Apple Fritter on the left side with one Breath Mintz and on the right is Moe Ice gifted by a good friend of mines


----------



## scottelaxe (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey Div where did you get that info? When you look up efinder Creamsicle is Cream Carmel x Carmalicious. Which is BlueBlack x Maple Leaf Indica x White Rhino. I tend to trust Efinder as most strains genetics turn out that way. 



Dividedsky said:


> That should be fire...creamsicle is- cookies n cream x purple punch and it's used in a whole lineup of crosses. I actually want to grab the s1 myself. Post some pics if you can. Check out clearwaterbuds on IG, you'll find some dope pics of it.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 30, 2021)

scottelaxe said:


> Hey Div where did you get that info? When you look up efinder Creamsicle is Cream Carmel x Carmalicious. Which is BlueBlack x Maple Leaf Indica x White Rhino. I tend to trust Efinder as most strains genetics turn out that way.


Look at some of the seed banks, diff cickles. Clearwater's is cookies and cream x purple punch.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 30, 2021)

scottelaxe said:


> Hey Div where did you get that info? When you look up efinder Creamsicle is Cream Carmel x Carmalicious. Which is BlueBlack x Maple Leaf Indica x White Rhino. I tend to trust Efinder as most strains genetics turn out that way.


efinder is terrible, really don't know where they get their information. It was brought up a few weeks ago in Strayfox's thread.
You can suggest changes to correct the lineage they post though, not sure if they'll actually correct it or not


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> efinder is terrible, really don't know where they get their information. It was brought up a few weeks ago in Strayfox's thread.
> You can suggest changes to correct the lineage they post though, not sure if they'll actually correct it or not


Are you guys talking about seedfinder? If so ya there's definitely mistakes. They have most of the bread and butter strains right but they'd have to update constantly to keep up with new strains coming out all the time. 


scottelaxe said:


> Hey Div where did you get that info? When you look up efinder Creamsicle is Cream Carmel x Carmalicious. Which is BlueBlack x Maple Leaf Indica x White Rhino. I tend to trust Efinder as most strains genetics turn out that way.


There's alot of creamiscle strains, think you're talking about twisty seeds creamsicle which has nothing to do with clearwaters. 2 different strains. Clearwater's creamsicle is definitely- cookies n cream x purple punch. Mai tai= sunset sherb x purple punch.


----------



## XtraGood (Apr 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Are you guys talking about seedfinder? If so ya there's definitely mistakes. They have most of the bread and butter strains right but they'd have to update constantly to keep up with new strains coming out all the time.
> 
> There's alot of creamiscle strains, think you're talking about twisty seeds creamsicle which has nothing to do with clearwaters. 2 different strains. Clearwater's creamsicle is definitely- cookies n cream x purple punch. Mai tai= sunset sherb x purple punch.


There are a lot of purple punch crosses available everywhere, which purple punch cross do you think delivers the best potency?


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> There's alot of creamiscle strains, think you're talking about twisty seeds creamsicle which has nothing to do with clearwaters. 2 different strains. Clearwater's creamsicle is definitely- cookies n cream x purple punch. Mai tai= sunset sherb x purple punch.


Anyone here know what the terps are like on CW Creamsicle? I should know better than to assume the name has anything to do with the phenotype these days but I assumed it was orange-cream like the ice cream treat.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> There are a lot of purple punch crosses available everywhere, which purple punch cross do you think delivers the best potency?


My pheno of inhouse slurricane(do-si-dos x purple punch) gets me rocked, has a nice narcotic type indica stone.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 30, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Anyone here know what the terps are like on CW Creamsicle? I should know better than to assume the name has anything to do with the phenotype these days but I assumed it was orange-cream like the ice cream treat.


Funny you should mention that, I'm chopping a pack give or take of pint size. I kilt one or two and culled one or two, but ended up with 9. The early finishers by a week are creamy purple cookies, stoney, and that taste last for hrs seems like. But I have one plant identical to all the others, I didn't top them, anyhow, one plant is straight orange peel into a creamy dank almost skunk. I know I didn't mislabel it, I suspected dude at glo for a minit, lol cause it wasn't a breeder pack, it was his black replacement dealio. I know think it happened at the factory, lol. Good meds tho, not too purply, rich and creamy, legs for hrs, but that one orange one. And there is a slight nuance of the orange creamcicle, but after that loud orange on the front end. Trimmed the plant in another room and the room smelled like juicy fruit gum, but that first hit is fresh orange peel. Almost gag ya for a second.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Funny you should mention that, I'm chopping a pack give or take of pint size. I kilt one or two and culled one or two, but ended up with 9. The early finishers by a week are creamy purple cookies, stoney, and that taste last for hrs seems like. But I have one plant identical to all the others, I didn't top them, anyhow, one plant is straight orange peel into a creamy dank almost skunk. I know I didn't mislabel it, I suspected dude at glo for a minit, lol cause it wasn't a breeder pack, it was his black replacement dealio. I know think it happened at the factory, lol. Good meds tho, not too purply, rich and creamy, legs for hrs, but that one orange one. And there is a slight nuance of the orange creamcicle, but after that loud orange on the front end. Trimmed the plant in another room and the room smelled like juicy fruit gum, but that first hit is fresh orange peel. Almost gag ya for a second.


I'm not sure how I feel about orange terps, I like the one you're talking about- creamy sweet orange. I smoked on some orange push pop from a pack of seedjunky that didn't even taste like weed, it's was like orange freeze pop, it was incredible and tasted awesome. Though I have to mention I've had some orange terps that tasted fucking gross, they make me think of pledge or kitchen cleaners. Feel like orange terps can be real hit or miss, depending on strain. I tend to like the candy orange terps over the strains that try to get the fruit orange terps out of the strain.


----------



## Bodyne (May 1, 2021)

I don't like the orange either.


----------



## higher self (May 1, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Has Clearwater mentioned how big the selection runs were for the recent studs (MaiTai, Creamsicle, Blue Razzsicle)?
> 
> I'm happy Clearwater offers S1s of their studs. If its good enough to reverse and chuck then it's good enough for me! I've got enough unproven crosses to sift through...


I wonder this about all the popular strains. How many pheno's did they select from. I started to ask this looking at my Dosidos f2 packs, #9 and #23. So if I pop some quality genetics whats the magic number to find the winning pheno, I know that can't be answered but 9 & 23 aren't too high of numbers to find that keeper pheno. I think that's why we get these shitty 10 packs to grow from most reg packs x high prices. Best bet imo is to f2 the gear & run the numbers yourself

Anyways welcome me to the Clearwater Gang, the Spearmint Style calling my name + people mentioning extra seeds in their packs. I didn't get a glo deal but a hundo for 10+ fems is reasonable


----------



## higher self (May 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about orange terps, I like the one you're talking about- creamy sweet orange. I smoked on some orange push pop from a pack of seedjunky that didn't even taste like weed, it's was like orange freeze pop, it was incredible and tasted awesome. Though I have to mention I've had some orange terps that tasted fucking gross, they make me think of pledge or kitchen cleaners. Feel like orange terps can be real hit or miss, depending on strain. I tend to like the candy orange terps over the strains that try to get the fruit orange terps out of the strain.


I feel that way with lemon terps, lemon pledge taste horrible out the vape imo. Much prefer the candy terps like you said but haven't ran any orange stuff.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 1, 2021)

higher self said:


> I wonder this about all the popular strains. How many pheno's did they select from. I started to ask this looking at my Dosidos f2 packs, #9 and #23. So if I pop some quality genetics whats the magic number to find the winning pheno, I know that can't be answered but 9 & 23 aren't too high of numbers to find that keeper pheno. I think that's why we get these shitty 10 packs to grow from most reg packs x high prices. Best bet imo is to f2 the gear & run the numbers yourself
> 
> Anyways welcome me to the Clearwater Gang, the Spearmint Style calling my name + people mentioning extra seeds in their packs. I didn't get a glo deal but a hundo for 10+ fems is reasonable


Speaking of Dosidos, Archive had an IG post a few years ago where he mentioned running 500 seeds and found some special Lilikoi pheno or something. Said he planned to do 500 seed selections from then on. I don't know if he's done that again, or what happened to that pheno.

F2 generation unlocks all the ancestors of both parents, so it has wide variation. This is where the most special gems are likely to be found, but also a lot of mediocre phenos to weed through.

When you pay a lot for a pack of regs, it is wise to make F2's with multiple males. If you have time and space to hunt through the F2's you're almost guaranteed to find something nice.

Then again, sometimes you do find a keeper in the first pack. I popped half a pack (7 seeds) of a strain. Six of them were male, but the seventh was a cup-winning quality female.


----------



## higher self (May 1, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Speaking of Dosidos, Archive had an IG post a few years ago where he mentioned running 500 seeds and found some special Lilikoi pheno or something. Said he planned to do 500 seed selections from then on. I don't know if he's done that again, or what happened to that pheno.
> 
> F2 generation unlocks all the ancestors of both parents, so it has wide variation. This is where the most special gems are likely to be found, but also a lot of mediocre phenos to weed through.
> 
> ...


You can definitely find keepers in one pack. I think the variety aspect works out all the same bc with 10 seeds your off to the next strain after that & the next 10 seeds & so on. F2's will have variety just with the same strain while you have a higher chance for keepers maybe even better than F1's bc breeder never took it past that.


----------



## Flatrate (May 1, 2021)

Pint Sized day 60.







Malt Milkshake day 44.





Neopolitian Swirl day 44.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 1, 2021)

Pint size looks crazy


----------



## Dividedsky (May 1, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Pint Sized day 60.
> 
> View attachment 4891883
> 
> ...


Hey dude all those look fucking great! What are you liking better- envy or clearwater?


----------



## AlienAthena (May 1, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Pint Sized day 60.
> 
> View attachment 4891883
> 
> ...


Glad I have all three of these. what do they smell like?


----------



## Dank Budz (May 1, 2021)

White hot Screamsicle outdoors getting ready for bed, about a month or so old


----------



## Flatrate (May 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey dude all those look fucking great! What are you liking better- envy or clearwater?


Thanks man! Sorry but I really can't answer that yet because I haven't smoked much Clearwater yet. I got Cold Stone and Purple Flavornoid in solo cups right now along with a strain from Chuckers Paradise. Also probably within the next week or two you can catch me in the Tiki Madman thread here on RIU, I got one in there that I know is going to be a stunner.

Then starting in the fall I am going to be running Envy once again until next spring. So far I really dig Clearwater, they grow good and its looking like the yield will be there. Plus being fems and tons of seeds per pack.


----------



## Flatrate (May 2, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Glad I have all three of these. what do they smell like?


Sorry as I said before I am not good at saying. Give me a few days and will try to get my friend over, he has the nose of a bloodhound!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 2, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks man! Sorry but I really can't answer that yet because I haven't smoked much Clearwater yet. I got Cold Stone and Purple Flavornoid in solo cups right now along with a strain from Chuckers Paradise. Also probably within the next week or two you can catch me in the Tiki Madman thread here on RIU, I got one in there that I know is going to be a stunner.
> 
> Then starting in the fall I am going to be running Envy once again until next spring. So far I really dig Clearwater, they grow good and its looking like the yield will be there. Plus being fems and tons of seeds per pack.


Ya the fems things is huge for me at this point-now I'm running a decent amount of packs again- I'm just want to basically phenohunt females, I'm not breeding so males make wasted space, most times I run em long enough in veg so they sex and cull the males in veg before transplanting. Only thing you have to worry about with fems is a shitty pheno and occasional herm which is no big deal. I used to be all about regs but have changed my outlook especially since alot of strains I want to run are fems.


----------



## Flatrate (May 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya the fems things is huge for me at this point-now I'm running a decent amount of packs again- I'm just want to basically phenohunt females, I'm not breeding so males make wasted space, most times I run em long enough in veg so they sex and cull the males in veg before transplanting. Only thing you have to worry about with fems is a shitty pheno and occasional herm which is no big deal. I used to be all about regs but have changed my outlook especially since alot of strains I want to run are fems.


I am about the same as you my friend. I love Envy, their gear has been good to me except the run of males I had which made me turn to having testing done. I was looking around for fems and found Clearwater as the crosses they have sounded interesting plus I scored a bunch from GLO. So far the only herm I had came from Cannarado.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 2, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I am about the same as you my friend. I love Envy, their gear has been good to me except the run of males I had which made me turn to having testing done. I was looking around for fems and found Clearwater as the crosses they have sounded interesting plus I scored a bunch from GLO. So far the only herm I had came from Cannarado.


Nice ya only got a few last year with envy cosmopolitan...though the keepers of the cosmopolitan were absolute bangers so didn't matter. Was strange though.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 2, 2021)

wierdly said:


> Her are my Creamsicles


How were the terps on your Creamsicle S1s? Looking forward to the rest of that pack?


----------



## Purpaze (May 3, 2021)

which ones to get


----------



## Romulanman (May 3, 2021)

Purpaze said:


> which ones to get


I grabbed Powder Keg, Grape Essence, Cool Blue, and Bullpup. I will also be getting Specimen X, Melon Collie, Honeydew, and Dark and Stormy. There's a few missing from your pic.


----------



## Purpaze (May 3, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I grabbed Powder Keg, Grape Essence, Cool Blue, and Bullpup. I will also be getting Specimen X, Melon Collie, Honeydew, and Dark and Stormy. There's a few missing from your pic.


Yes yes sounds like a great cop for you, my last Clearwater run was lit very happy, but I wanted to try tiki for awhile so I am going get something leaning at the guava cross


----------



## Gemtree (May 3, 2021)

My week 3 malt milkshake is actually smelling like chocolate so that's weird lol. Haven't had a dosi that's actually chocolate/nutty yet just chocolate diesel crosses. Looking promising


----------



## bunnybunny (May 4, 2021)

Spearmint Style (will spend hours picking out husky hair). 

Two different phenos. Both at F47, and the pack says harvest around 63-70.

The 2nd pheno has very small bud structure. This was the one I was thinking about killing on page 52 because it looked real weird and I didnt want it to herm. It's pretty frost, but I don't know what will become of it. We will have to see. Still lots of time to get bigger, but the top buds are a little bigger than a marble. 

Grown in coco. Fed 2x a day at 5.8 ph 1300 ish EC. Humidity 40-60, temps 72-83.


----------



## higher self (May 4, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> Spearmint Style (will spend hours picking out husky hair).
> 
> Two different phenos. Both at F47, and the pack says harvest around 63-70.
> 
> ...


Looks great!! What the terps doing? And yeah definitely a lot of time left for them to pack it on


----------



## bunnybunny (May 4, 2021)

Smells like strong fruity pebbles with a hint of lemon

Only other clearwater genetics I've grown was white hot guava. This one is way terpier. But both times I've grown their stuff during veg I was a bit skeptical that the plants would turn out well, because the genetics seemed all over the place. This time there was one that had the super weird bud structure, one of the plants I had to kill because it just stopped growing no matter what I did, the other 3 seemed like they stopped growing altogether from week 4-5 of veg but then picked up. With white hot guava I had a similar experience where a few plants were crazy for cal-mag and stalled with their growth. Both eventually have turned out to be great. The white hot guava was very good too.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> Smells like strong fruity pebbles with a hint of lemon
> 
> Only other clearwater genetics I've grown was white hot guava. This one is way terpier. But both times I've grown their stuff during veg I was a bit skeptical that the plants would turn out well, because the genetics seemed all over the place. This time there was one that had the super weird bud structure, one of the plants I had to kill because it just stopped growing no matter what I did, the other 3 seemed like they stopped growing altogether from week 4-5 of veg but then picked up. With white hot guava I had a similar experience where a few plants were crazy for cal-mag and stalled with their growth. Both eventually have turned out to be great. The white hot guava was very good too.


When you say they're calmag hogs, are they needed more than usual amount of calmag? I use r/o water and sometimes half r/o half left out tap and most the time my plants seem happy with 5mls of calmag per gal/water. Those spearmint style look great man.
Feel you on the dog, I have a cocker spaniel, she never even been near my grow or down stairs in my basement but hairs still find away in grow room. Hear huskys are a nightmare with shedding. I try and alway have a clean change of clothes for when I go onto the growroom, it definitely helps.


----------



## bunnybunny (May 4, 2021)

In calmag I had a few plants that would show cal deficiencies unless I was feeding 1.75ml per gallon. 

I have two huskies and my grow tents are in my bedroom. I try to keep hair out and take counter measures but it only helps some. I


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> In calmag I had a few plants that would show cal deficiencies unless I was feeding 1.75ml per gallon.
> 
> I have two huskies and my grow tents are in my bedroom. I try to keep hair out and take counter measures but it only helps some. I


O ya your fucked then if you have it in your bedroom. Lol. Not much you can do, I got my grow in the basement so not bad at all, still strange on hair can find it way down there. Having some dogs hairs you have to pick out isn't a big deal-the love and friendship you get from your dog is worth it, they're family. I got my guys sleeping in my bed with my wife and I right now/every night. Little shits take up all the room!


----------



## wierdly (May 5, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> How were the terps on your Creamsicle S1s? Looking forward to the rest of that pack?


I am just getting into the jars, my tent got to hot twards the end and they lost a lot of terps. They all seem to have that grassy taste/smell now. The Creamsizzle and the Creamsicle S1s had the best smell in Flower. One of the Creamsicle S1s had a Purple punch smell, reminded me of the terps I had from Paki Kush cross I had B4. I chose to reveg the Cream Sizzle. It had the most frost and terps early. Ill try not to melt the terps this time. I will be running some more of these seeds for sure. I did not unlock their full potential.


----------



## wierdly (May 5, 2021)

Here is a nug of the creamsizzle. It has a fruity/ bannana/ citrus smell/taste


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

wierdly said:


> I am just getting into the jars, my tent got to hot twards the end and they lost a lot of terps. They all seem to have that grassy taste/smell now. The Creamsizzle and the Creamsicle S1s had the best smell in Flower. One of the Creamsicle S1s had a Purple punch smell, reminded me of the terps I had from Paki Kush cross I had B4. I chose to reveg the Cream Sizzle. It had the most frost and terps early. Ill try not to melt the terps this time. I will be running some more of these seeds for sure. I did not unlock their full potential.


You can't really melt or lose the terps to much because of heat. I've had my timer screw up and light didn't kick off week or so before chop so I had almost 5k in hid watts running for 4 hrs without my minisplit ac on(of course the mini split kicked off when it was supposed too). Talking about some fucking heat when I opened the door to flower room- Plants were fine though.


----------



## Bodyne (May 5, 2021)

Anybody got a terps report on the pint size?


----------



## JewelRunner (May 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> You can't really melt or lose the terps to much because of heat. I've had my timer screw up and light didn't kick off week or so before chop so I had almost 5k in hid watts running for 4 hrs without my minisplit ac on(of course the mini split kicked off when it was supposed too). Talking about some fucking heat when I opened the door to flower room- Plants were fine though.


You can definitely piss a plant off with too much heat and nerf the terps


----------



## Freshbakd (May 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> You can't really melt or lose the terps to much because of heat. I've had my timer screw up and light didn't kick off week or so before chop so I had almost 5k in hid watts running for 4 hrs without my minisplit ac on(of course the mini split kicked off when it was supposed too). Talking about some fucking heat when I opened the door to flower room- Plants were fine though.


I saw grass smell usually that's from jarring it up to early. Just a personal observation.


----------



## wierdly (May 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> You can't really melt or lose the terps to much because of heat. I've had my timer screw up and light didn't kick off week or so before chop so I had almost 5k in hid watts running for 4 hrs without my minisplit ac on(of course the mini split kicked off when it was supposed too). Talking about some fucking heat when I opened the door to flower room- Plants were fine though.


Maybe a combination of things I need to work on, but The genetics are there. I just need to dail it in.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 6, 2021)

wierdly said:


> Maybe a combination of things I need to work on, but The genetics are there. I just need to dail it in.


Of everything I have learned, getting the stuff to dry properly was probably the hardest one to get right. You only get another chance so often. I was definitely a victim of myself wanting to get this trim done and into some jars at the beginning, a problem I'm sure many have faced.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2021)

wierdly said:


> Maybe a combination of things I need to work on, but The genetics are there. I just need to dail it in.


Ya I know what you're saying, having environment is the most important part of growing. Genetics can only get you so far especially when dealing with high heat for prolonged times. Obviously a timer messing up one time is different than continuously dealing with high heat- which in that case you're right it would affect flower terps, trich production etc. Best thing you can do for growing is invest in a/c. Best thing I did for my grow was installing a mini split. My flower quality went up huge. I believe the way to do it for guys flowering in tents is to get a slightly oversized tent and throw portable a/c in them.


----------



## quiescent (May 6, 2021)

I wouldn't put one in the tent. Hindsight being what it is, I wouldn't use one at all. Minisplit or bust.

I had a garage with 4200w of lights in multiple tents a decade ago. Big portable ac in the corner. Had to cut holes in the side of the garage to use it. Found out the hard way there's no way to stop bugs from entering your space without negatively impacting the function of the ac.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I wouldn't put one in the tent. Hindsight being what it is, I wouldn't use one at all. Minisplit or bust.
> 
> I had a garage with 4200w of lights in multiple tents a decade ago. Big portable ac in the corner. Had to cut holes in the side of the garage to use it. Found out the hard way there's no way to stop bugs from entering your space without negatively impacting the function of the ac.


Ya I mean I'm with the mini split or bust camp as well...some people just can't swing it though, the portables they make are a bit better these day, I've done runs with one in a 10x10 tent and it was fine, it had a make shift filter to keep anything from getting in thru the hose. Also have run a passive air system with a/c cranking on outside of the tent- it could be minisplit or window shaker. I feel you though, I personally wouldn't grow w/o a minisolit now...mini split and sealed room all the way!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You can definitely piss a plant off with too much heat and nerf the terps


For sure...I was talking about once and a while> timers fucking up and shit getting hot for a bit..like a couple hours...

prolonged heat with indoor grows is horrible...prolonged high heat can toast your plants pretty quickly. Plants can handle in the short term of a few hours. I'll always remeber the day when my timer malfunctioned and lights didn't kick off, when I opened that door it was knock you down heat, felt like a massive oven. My thermostats shit the bed and my co2 meter temp's last reading was 120°F and climbing. After that I went back to mechanical timers.


----------



## quiescent (May 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I mean I'm with the mini split or bust camp as well...some people just can't swing it though, the portables they make are a bit better these day, I've done runs with one in a 10x10 tent and it was fine, it had a make shift filter to keep anything from getting in thru the hose. Also have run a passive air system with a/c cranking on outside of the tent- it could be minisplit or window shaker. I feel you though, I personally wouldn't grow w/o a minisolit now...mini split and sealed room all the way!


Right, I didn't really think about improvements. There were legit 6 options between the local 3 major chains when I originally procured mine.

I guess if there's a decent filter that's probably fine. 

Really don't like the idea of bringing in anything from the outside if I can avoid it. My IPM is pretty on point these days. It might not have happened if I was taking every precaution I do now, heck I could have brought them in on my person.

On the flip side there's a people that have no IPM at all. IME a lot people don't do anything until there's a visible issue or are unaware of what's actually happening when their plants take a turn. See a lot of people thinking it's a problem with nutrition for a couple weeks and they're fucked.

Really situational.


----------



## Gemtree (May 6, 2021)

Day 26 malt milkshake stackin


----------



## So420Cal (May 8, 2021)

Took these at day 27 i believe 
Ice cream Cake x Apple Fritter


----------



## Bad Karma (May 13, 2021)

Finally have some news on my Pint Sized grow.
They're about 7 weeks into flower, and thankfully, going strong.
There is a lot of pheno variation to this cross, but I'm not complaining, these were free seeds.

*Pint Sized #2*



*Pint Sized #6*


*Pint Sized # 10*


----------



## SoD4nk (May 13, 2021)

3 different phenos of Cereal Bars!


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 14, 2021)

I have a few each of Jelly Delicious, Macstackz, Grape preserves and lemon freeze pop in veg. All are looking quite nice and happy. I also have 2 Specimen X from the Tikiman collaboration going. 
Been smoking on White Hot Screamsicle for sure. Ground up the scent is Intoxicating. I just let it sit there for 10 minutes until my room was overtaken with heavenly fumes of goodness.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> I have a few each of Jelly Delicious, Macstackz, Grape preserves and lemon freeze pop in veg. All are looking quite nice and happy. I also have 2 Specimen X from the Tikiman collaboration going.
> Been smoking on White Hot Screamsicle for sure. Ground up the scent is Intoxicating. I just let it sit there for 10 minutes until my room was overtaken with heavenly fumes of goodness.


Dude that's a fucking solid lineup- I want to pop the jelly delicious but think I'm going to wait and go with brainstew, already have some gushers n cream started as well


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 16, 2021)

One of my Macstackz well adjusted to her temporary new home. Th fan leaves are 8" x 10". Giving my Bloom Space Guavaz and Katsu's key lime kush a run for queen of the garden.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude that's a fucking solid lineup- I want to pop the jelly delicious but think I'm going to wait and go with brainstew, already have some gushers n cream started as well


Thanks. They are all quite nice and honestly the Lemon Freeze Pops stum rub has me jacked up for her. She's going to be a tree of stanky lemon goodness. I grabbed a few packs of Jelly delicious knowing there is fire for sure in each pack. Specimen X is looking good as far as branching and spacing. I have 5 packs total of the Tikiz/Clearwater devil driver line. 
I haven't run any gushers crosses. Dirty squirt from Solfire will eventually be my first.


----------



## So420Cal (May 16, 2021)

a few different phenos of the ice cream cake x Apple fritter

ice cream cake x Apple fritter #4

ice cream cake x Apple fritter #1

Ice cream cake x Apple fritter #2

ice cream cake x Apple fritter #3

ice cream cake x Apple fritter #5


----------



## wierdly (May 20, 2021)

I heard A local dispo has some Apple Fritter. I looked it up. Turns out they had S1s Bred by none other than Clearwater Genetics.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 20, 2021)

My Macstackz, Jelly delicious, grape preserves, lemon freeze pops and Specimen X are all cruising along in veg right now. A few are going outdoors to become trees and a few are getting knocked up by Strayfox's Molly Rose- Josh d og (Josh d cut) x (wedding crasher x starfighter). The Specimen X has a very nice looking structure as fas as internode spacing and branching. Macstackz is going to be a BEAST.


----------



## higher self (May 20, 2021)

Picked up a pack of Bittersweet (GMO x Mai Tai) hyped bc its the 1st GMO anything in my seed collection. Havent been let down by a Purple Punch cross yet either. 

Spearmint Style seedling is looking good, stronger than the Silly String from Rado that damped out from room getting too hot. The SS has some fat leaves compared to the rest of the recent seeds popped, cant wait to see what it turns into definitely a standout already.


----------



## Dank Budz (May 21, 2021)

White hot Screamsicle getting her stretch on


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 21, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> White hot Screamsicle getting her stretch onView attachment 4905706


You are going to love the finished product. I grew a few of them out and they were absolutely gorgeous plants.


----------



## Dank Budz (May 21, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> You are going to love the finished product. I grew a few of them out and they were absolutely gorgeous plants.


Yeah I saw your pics, looked great, got 4 macstackz just poking above soil now as well


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 21, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Yeah I saw your pics, looked great, got 4 macstackz just poking above soil now as well


 Macstackz are a treat so far for me. Pretty quick growth. Gave 1 to a friend to grow outdoors in his yard too.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 21, 2021)

What’s inside word on that maitai 4 drop ? Gotta be pretty soon bluerazz been out for while now .


----------



## Dank Budz (May 21, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Macstackz are a treat so far for me. Pretty quick growth. Gave 1 to a friend to grow outdoors in his yard too.


Yeah I'm always offering stuff to friends to grow but since it's frowned upon in my state they're all apprehensive, don't blame em haha


----------



## Dividedsky (May 21, 2021)

Dudes I caved snagged the project 4516 x runtz.... running that shit right away


----------



## Gemtree (May 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dudes I caved snagged the project 4516 x runtz.... running that shit right away


Any deals? I want the alpha runtz


----------



## Dividedsky (May 21, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Any deals? I want the alpha runtz


Ya he definitely has it on the STDEEAALLSSS...sure he'll do one tonite, he's been doing them every night. I'll check for ya.


----------



## Gemtree (May 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya he definitely has it on the STDEEAALLSSS...sure he'll do one tonite, he's been doing them every night. I'll check for ya.


I asked to be back on the email list last time and he sent me one email lol. Thx


----------



## Dividedsky (May 21, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Any deals? I want the alpha runtz


Ya dude alpha runtz is $75 on the sale, you should grab that up before it sells out


----------



## Romulanman (May 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya dude alpha runtz is $75 on the sale, you should grab that up before it sells out


That's a dope price. I bought that for $90 many moons ago.


----------



## Gemtree (May 22, 2021)

My truffle pig 3 on the left and grape preserves on the right. Week one of flower. Getting these leds down finally it helps having them on perpetual.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 22, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> My truffle pig 3 on the left and grape preserves on the right. Week one of flower. Getting these leds down finally it helps having them on perpetual.


Those plants look great. I've been using leds for years. I found the combo of led, coco, and reverse osmosis water to be especially challenging. Now I re-mineralize my ro water, I quit using coco, and I've just gone back to organics. Whatever you're doing is working, so don't mind me.

I've got 3 Apple Tartz seedlings going. The pack had 20 seeds. Some of them are a little light in color, but I picked the 3 best looking ones and they're some of the healthiest sprouts I've had lately.


----------



## Gemtree (May 22, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Those plants look great. I've been using leds for years. I found the combo of led, coco, and reverse osmosis water to be especially challenging. Now I re-mineralize my ro water, I quit using coco, and I've just gone back to organics. Whatever you're doing is working, so don't mind me.
> 
> I've got 3 Apple Tartz seedlings going. The pack had 20 seeds. Some of them are a little light in color, but I picked the 3 best looking ones and they're some of the healthiest sprouts I've had lately.


Thanks I'm in coco and ro so took me a min to get the temps and feedings down. The truffle naturally does that leaf twist like gg4 but kept thinking I was overwatering till I ran it a couple times. Popped two preserves but one was runty and picky so it's chillin in the veg tent and this one is a beast already huge stems. 

Sucks had to get used to small tents and perpetual too I used the whole room going for years but not supposed to grow where I'm at and the neighbors called the cops. Good thing I learned to never answer the door lol they came 3 times in wannabe swat gear but there was no evidence and luckily no smell at the time. It's legal here but not with the landlord so cops got pissed n gave up lol. The downgraded tents don't stink the street up now at least


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 22, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Thanks I'm in coco and ro so took me a min to get the temps and feedings down. The truffle naturally does that leaf twist like gg4 but kept thinking I was overwatering till I ran it a couple times. Popped two preserves but one was runty and picky so it's chillin in the veg tent and this one is a beast already huge stems.
> 
> Sucks had to get used to small tents and perpetual too I used the whole room going for years but not supposed to grow where I'm at and the neighbors called the cops. Good thing I learned to never answer the door lol they came 3 times in wannabe swat gear but there was no evidence and luckily no smell at the time. It's legal here but not with the landlord so cops got pissed n gave up lol. The downgraded tents don't stink the street up now at least


Damn you've got a set on you, son!

I should probably put a carbon filter back in now that I've got new neighbors next door, if it starts smelling anyway. 

Tents do have some advantages, and you don't have to tear the room up quite as much.

Leds have been known to put extra cal mag requirements on the plant, and coco does weird shit with cal mag uptake. Looks like whatever formula you've hit on there isn't having issues so keep doing what you're doing, adding the same cal mag, etc...


----------



## Dividedsky (May 22, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Thanks I'm in coco and ro so took me a min to get the temps and feedings down. The truffle naturally does that leaf twist like gg4 but kept thinking I was overwatering till I ran it a couple times. Popped two preserves but one was runty and picky so it's chillin in the veg tent and this one is a beast already huge stems.
> 
> Sucks had to get used to small tents and perpetual too I used the whole room going for years but not supposed to grow where I'm at and the neighbors called the cops. Good thing I learned to never answer the door lol they came 3 times in wannabe swat gear but there was no evidence and luckily no smell at the time. It's legal here but not with the landlord so cops got pissed n gave up lol. The downgraded tents don't stink the street up now at least


Honestly boys, one thing that I like to do and I found that my plants like is- doing half r/o half tap...the ppm's of my water that way are still low and some strains seem to like it better.


----------



## Gemtree (May 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Honestly boys, one thing that I like to do and I found that my plants like is- doing half r/o half tap...the ppm's of my water that way are still low and some strains seem to like it better.


Yeah I was bout to try that my well water is 240ppm but lots of iron so idk. I was doing ro with 150ppm calmag and canna forever. Trying jacks without calmag and it's been decent just need a boost here and there but half and half would probably fix that.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 22, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I was bout to try that my well water is 240ppm but lots of iron so idk. I was doing ro with 150ppm calmag and canna forever. Trying jacks without calmag and it's been decent just need a boost here and there but half and half would probably fix that.


I don't know about half and half with well water, you probably need to filter it same as me. Whatever minerals are in my water, it's not like a cal mag ratio you can use. Indoor plants get weird brown spots if I use don't filter the water. Outdoor organic doesn't seem to mind it, though.

I ran Jacks RO with no additional cal mag last run and it was fine, but I get more excited about organic buds.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 22, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I don't know about half and half with well water, you probably need to filter it same as me. Whatever minerals are in my water, it's not like a cal mag ratio you can use. Indoor plants get weird brown spots if I use don't filter the water. Outdoor organic doesn't seem to mind it, though.
> 
> I ran Jacks RO with no additional cal mag last run and it was fine, but I get more excited about organic buds.


I do half r/o with half tap...throw in about half the calmag I would use with just the straight r/o, so about 2.5 mls/gal. My plants seem to love it and I don't feel as bad about wasting water. R/o wastes a shit ton of water.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I do half r/o with half tap...throw in about half the calmag I would use with just the straight r/o, so about 2.5 mls/gal. My plants seem to love it and I don't feel as bad about wasting water. R/o wastes a shit ton of water.


Yeah it does. I've got a waste reducer on mine, but still. My water comes from a mountain spring though, so at least there's not water supply issues here.


----------



## Gemtree (May 22, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I don't know about half and half with well water, you probably need to filter it same as me. Whatever minerals are in my water, it's not like a cal mag ratio you can use. Indoor plants get weird brown spots if I use don't filter the water. Outdoor organic doesn't seem to mind it, though.
> 
> I ran Jacks RO with no additional cal mag last run and it was fine, but I get more excited about organic buds.


I actually have a tote with organic soil I made a couple runs ago just nervous to start it because I've only done it once years ago. Got sip totes ready to go too lol been thinking of doing this icc beleaf cut I got off Strainly in it. I hate all the ro and runoff waste too.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 22, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I actually have a tote with organic soil I made a couple runs ago just nervous to start it because I've only done it once years ago. Got sip totes ready to go too lol been thinking of doing this icc beleaf cut I got off Strainly in it. I hate all the ro and runoff waste too.


I know what you mean, growing with Jack's, etc... is super easy and you're unlikely to run into problems. I'm just doing small personal grows and breeding, so I might as well be organic. I was doing chem just out of laziness, because you can mix up a big reservoir and use it until it's gone.

I'm making clones organically now again using the Clackamas Coots method. For the flower room I got some 3x3 smart beds that I'm gonna put on my drip trays, then throw some Fox Farm Ocean Forest and earthworms in there.

This will encourage me to eat more fresh veggies.


----------



## So420Cal (May 23, 2021)

my lonely Breath MintZ (kush mints x Runtz) had a accident in the early stage only one survived cut 3 clones off her to get a better run next round


----------



## So420Cal (May 23, 2021)

i got 3 breath mintZ (kush mints x Runtz) 2 (Ice cream cake x apple fritter) and 7 Perfect Pairs (Smarties x Devil Driver) and some Moe Ice cream gifted from a buddy for the next round


----------



## Romulanman (May 23, 2021)

Got my 1st CW seeds in water yesterday. I chose 2 of each, Carnivalia and Nut Butter.


----------



## H420Baby (May 24, 2021)

Running the last of my Clearwaters

With some mosca bubble party

And some gelato x watermelon Z


----------



## Flatrate (May 25, 2021)

Couple random pics of Malt Milkshake that are getting chopped in 2 days. The one thing I can say about this strain is it doesn't like alot of light, I had to keep backing my light down.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 25, 2021)

One of my Specimen X just a couple days after transplanted into 3 gallon with a mixed living soil. Very excited to see what comes about from this genetics mash up. 4516 little known to me and Devil Driver has good potential for greatness. The stem is getting insane violet coloring. The stem is also very stout and thick. Going to be a great plant to work with. I dropped a few of these SX beans and am holding off on Cool Blue until next run. 

Grape Preserves #2 in 3 gallon with custom living soil. I have two of these going and they both have very nice structure and spacing. One of them in going into a raised bed in a couple weeks. The other is getting knocked up. The one outdoors I am aiming for a solid 8x8 .


----------



## Dank Budz (May 25, 2021)

Just want to say my one white hot screamsicle smells absolutely rank and hasn't even really started flowering yet, strongest in my garden hands down and biggest. To list I have a skunk qabbage which is a few weeks younger and a blackberry sugarcane which is a few weeks ahead of it


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 25, 2021)

Creamsicle s1 has weird buds
Wk 6


----------



## So420Cal (May 26, 2021)

Two of my favorite phenos from the ice cream cake x apple fritter from CW.


----------



## Gemtree (May 26, 2021)

Day 44 truffle pig #3 and malt milkshake #2. Hope the milkshake is gonna be a sativa leaner with it's narrow leaves and spear buds.


----------



## Wayne55 (May 27, 2021)

I've been teetering on the Clearwater ledge for the last year and here I am, mid plunge.

Yield comes last to Flavor and effect so I tried to pick as best I could.

*Read the 60 page thread twice.

Picked up Grape Preserves, Orange Funk, and White Hot Guava.

This just made my choices on the next round very hard but I'm sure I'll get over it


----------



## Dividedsky (May 27, 2021)

Most excited about these 3 packs from Clearwater-


----------



## Dividedsky (May 27, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Day 44 truffle pig #3 and malt milkshake #2. Hope the milkshake is gonna be a sativa leaner with it's narrow leaves and spear buds.
> View attachment 4910190View attachment 4910191


Dude that pheno looks dank as fuck, lot different than most clearwater I've seen with those spear colas


----------



## Gemtree (May 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude that pheno looks dank as fuck, lot different than most clearwater I've seen with those spear colas


Yeah I haven't had spears like that in forever. Not sure what grand parent it came from maybe the cookies n cream side. Went from chocolate to a weird menthol/chemical smell so Im excited to see what it finishes like


----------



## Burton79 (May 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dudes I caved snagged the project 4516 x runtz.... running that shit right away


What's the Project 4516 all about?


----------



## So420Cal (May 27, 2021)

Ice cream cake x apple fritter #1 day 47 into flower 
S


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> What's the Project 4516 all about?


Is a newer strain from grandiflora genetics...lineage is - Gelato 45 x {platinum og x grateful puff}...from what I've seen and heard it's absolutely fuego. Check out some pics of it on IG, type in #project4516


----------



## Dividedsky (May 28, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I haven't had spears like that in forever. Not sure what grand parent it came from maybe the cookies n cream side. Went from chocolate to a weird menthol/chemical smell so Im excited to see what it finishes like


Nice man, I had some serious spear colas with some thugpug strains...sherb breath threw some biggum spears


----------



## higher self (May 28, 2021)

Popped a Bittersweet along with some other seeds. Used some inoculation powder that molded out my seeds save for the Bittersweet! Never using this inoculation crap again soon as the temps get hot it made the roots all slimy even on some new clones smh.


----------



## Burton79 (May 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Is a newer strain from grandiflora genetics...lineage is - Gelato 45 x {platinum og x grateful puff}...from what I've seen and heard it's absolutely fuego. Check out some pics of it on IG, type in #project4516


Dope, thanks!


----------



## So420Cal (May 28, 2021)

breath mintZ (kush mints x runtz) this one gave me a little trouble but i cut some Clones of her to get it dialed in next run


----------



## Moabfighter (May 28, 2021)

Gotta post a pic soon of my first time DWC ft Clearwater purple flavonoid. Never done hydro but man the plant looks healthy. Veg is working out ok. Don’t know how to flower it though lol ‍


----------



## SoD4nk (May 29, 2021)

Cereal Bar ladies and gents


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (May 29, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Cereal Bar ladies and gents


That looks beautiful mate. Is 'Cereal Bar' a Cereal Milk cross?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (May 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Gotta post a pic soon of my first time DWC ft Clearwater purple flavonoid. Never done hydro but man the plant looks healthy. Veg is working out ok. Don’t know how to flower it though lol ‍


What do you mean by you don't know how to flower it? Do you mean that in the most literal sense or do you more as in like you're figuring out which style of flowering such as choosing SCROG over untrained? I'm not really sure what you meant.


----------



## SoD4nk (May 29, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> That looks beautiful mate. Is 'Cereal Bar' a Cereal Milk cross?


Pretty much It's FPOG x Creamsicle #4


----------



## quiescent (May 29, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Pretty much It's FPOG x Creamsicle #4


No, it's not Cereal Milk.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 29, 2021)

some IP honey crisps


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> What do you mean by you don't know how to flower it? Do you mean that in the most literal sense or do you more as in like you're figuring out which style of flowering such as choosing SCROG over untrained? I'm not really sure what you meant.


I mean my buddy told me to try DWC with one “shot” (syringe full) of each of the advanced nutrients trio to the bucket for about 800-1000 ish PPM and let it feed off that until flower. That’s been working great as you will see below. However I don’t know what recipe of nutes to flower. Quantities whatever.

Purple flavonoid by Clearwater genetics.


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2021)

Don't know if it will grow out of this shape but this lone Spearmint Style is only one in garden with rounder oval fan leaf tips. Not sure what part of the genetics would be doing this but I like it!


----------



## Romulanman (May 29, 2021)

higher self said:


> Don't know if it will grow out of this shape but this lone Spearmint Style is only one in garden with rounder oval fan leaf tips. Not sure what part of the genetics would be doing this but I like it!
> 
> View attachment 4912312


Not that its breeder related but all my ILGM GDP plants were all like that. They grew out of it by the time they were mature enuf to flower tho.


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Not that its breeder related but all my ILGM GDP plants were all like that. They grew out of it by the time they were mature enuf to flower tho.


I think I've seen a few plants like this but can't remember. Yeah I was thinking the larger it gets probably take on different shape. Wish it would grow a lil faster but it staying pretty squat


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (May 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I mean my buddy told me to try DWC with one “shot” (syringe full) of each of the advanced nutrients trio to the bucket for about 800-1000 ish PPM and let it feed off that until flower. That’s been working great as you will see below. However I don’t know what recipe of nutes to flower. Quantities whatever.
> 
> Purple flavonoid by Clearwater genetics. View attachment 4911971


They look like they're loving life right now. Is everything in the photo Purple Flavanoid? You got that as a freebie, didn't you? Thanks for clearing up the confusion. You know that expression "There's no such thing as a stupid question"? My question just well and truly defied it.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> They look like they're loving life right now. Is everything in the photo Purple Flavanoid? You got that as a freebie, didn't you? Thanks for clearing up the confusion. You know that expression "There's no such thing as a stupid question"? My question just well and truly defied it.


That left corner man if you look close you can see the grey bucket under it. But for the most part, 90 percent of the plant matter you see yes it is the purple flavonoid. You’re cool man. Freebie? Lol. My grower buddy few hours down the road got a pack of purple flavonoid and spearmint style and gave me a handful of each so yes indeed it was a “freebie” lol.

and you’re good on the “stupid question” thing. Someone says they don’t know how to flower it and it sounds quite vague and stupid but.... I’m a soil grower man. I fucking love dirt. I also love my friends hella yields growing in water so I’m trying it. He told me how to keep her thriving through veg. Flower tho.... I don’t got a clue what to put in the DWC and I’m not even lying one bit. I’ll figure it out I guess man lol


----------



## wierdly (Jun 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> That left corner man if you look close you can see the grey bucket under it. But for the most part, 90 percent of the plant matter you see yes it is the purple flavonoid. You’re cool man. Freebie? Lol. My grower buddy few hours down the road got a pack of purple flavonoid and spearmint style and gave me a handful of each so yes indeed it was a “freebie” lol.
> 
> and you’re good on the “stupid question” thing. Someone says they don’t know how to flower it and it sounds quite vague and stupid but.... I’m a soil grower man. I fucking love dirt. I also love my friends hella yields growing in water so I’m trying it. He told me how to keep her thriving through veg. Flower tho.... I don’t got a clue what to put in the DWC and I’m not even lying one bit. I’ll figure it out I guess man lol


 There should be Hydro feeding instructions if the nutes are good for hydro. Try 1/2 strength flower nutes and dial up from there. Its easier to add more than to try and save the plants after you see nute burn.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 4, 2021)

How the smoke on the pint size? How’s the gello?


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 4, 2021)

My Truffle Pig 3 day 55 and pretty much done. Love the fruit/perfume/chemical smell from this one and nice frost with medium high yield. Threw a dantes inferno in with my next tp3 and grape preserves so that will be a killer run. Tent's are on 4-5 week perpetual so it's nice getting some variety quicker. Wish my phone camera was better.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 5, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> How the smoke on the pint size? How’s the gello?


I did the Pint Sized last year outdoors (Australian east coast - temperate climate) and it was hands down the best shit to come out of last year's grow. After manicuring her it looked like full on indoor. Everyone who tried it wanted more of it. Compact dense nugs that went purple during the cold night's of the last 3 weeks of it's flowering phase.

The smell and taste were easily it's stand out features. The aroma was reminiscent of Gelato #41 but not all the way the same. Think of that up front taste/smell of fresh and smoked Gelato #41 BUT with a kind of "fermenting fruit peel" (for lack of a more apt description) nose/taste on the back end. Alot people said that "It grabs you around the chest on the exhale" like a dab would do.

Only thing I can't really comment reliably on is the yield factor. Due to the fact that different plants went into their final destination at differing stages and the Pint Sized, being amongst the last of the plants to get put out there, were dwarfed by the bigger ones (GDP & Gelato #33 x Gorilla Glue #4) alongside them so they weren’t getting the same amount of sun as everything else did. One of the two Pint Sized plants was so dwarfed it could've passed for a runt all day long.

I must include the fact that the Pint Sized seems very prone pathogen problems in this particular environment and climate. It was able to set in after I had incorrectly attempted to strip some fan-shade leaves that were obviously not quite ready to to come off. Right where the petiole meets the meristem causing it to strip bark off the meristem and this is exactly where the pathogens begun to set in.

Luckily for us it was only visible about 2 weeks from harvest so we just said "Fuck it, let's starting taking it down (in varying stages depending upon that particular area of the plant's susceptability to spreading it) before it spreads.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 6, 2021)

I’m looking to try these folks out given the great work here. Would love a recommendation on a non stretcher for an intermediate skill set grower. Lots of solid work from you all and the devil driver crosses look solid. Just not sure what might fit best.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 6, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> I’m looking to try these folks out given the great work here. Would love a recommendation on a non stretcher for an intermediate skill set grower. Lots of solid work from you all and the devil driver crosses look solid. Just not sure what might fit best.


I can personally say cereal bars is short and tolerant of environment. Worth a shot. Im not done with it but she looks healthier than the rest of the room. Barely stretched


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 6, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> I’m looking to try these folks out given the great work here. Would love a recommendation on a non stretcher for an intermediate skill set grower. Lots of solid work from you all and the devil driver crosses look solid. Just not sure what might fit best.


I would wait for the next maitai cross drop I really like the shorter flowering time and structure of the maitai.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 7, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I would wait for the next maitai cross drop I really like the shorter flowering time and structure of the maitai.


Do you know when the drop is supposed to be happening?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 7, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Anybody got a terps report on the pint size?


Sure - Gelato 41 with a kinda "purple-ish" nose/taste on the front end and a kind of fermenting fruit back end.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 7, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> Finally have some news on my Pint Sized grow.
> They're about 7 weeks into flower, and thankfully, going strong.
> There is a lot of pheno variation to this cross, but I'm not complaining, these were free seeds.
> 
> ...


I've got to give you your props on this grow my man. That's super impressive, for real!! I just did Pint Sized outdoors (in Australia) and can report the same thing as yourself. Diverse phenotypic expression amongst the population and not a single one of them seemed inferior to the one previous.

Your pics are fucking A1 lad!! Would you run it again? Or did you find anything worthy of keeping?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 7, 2021)

Another thing I forgot to mention was the one of most unique traits I've ever seen amongst any cultivar that I've consumed and/or grown and that's the kief that this thing dumps in the coffee grinder.

It's completely unlike any other kief I've come across in my 20+ years of using cannabis. By that I mean it absolutely dumps this super sticky dark resin. It's that's tacky that it looks like WET PUTTY. And in saying that I mean it looks so dark and glossy/shiny that it looks like it's soaking wet.

But here's the best (most unique) part...
THIS KIEF ACTS COMPLETELY LIKE FULL MELT HASH. It completely bubbles and melts to nothing!! Not just partially bubbling and more so sizzling than anything, it just bubbles away to nothing at all. It's absolutely fucking nuts!!

99% of the kief to ever come out of anyone's muncher I've ever seen has all been of varying shades of blonde. Nothing as dark as this stuff.

When it's freshly scraped out it looks like the stuff that builds up on the side of the walls of the grinder over time from frequently using it that usually looks like a greenish/greyish plastic texture but this shit looks like a super glossy dark brown putty.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 7, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> I've got to give you your props on this grow my man. That's super impressive, for real!! I just did Pint Sized outdoors (in Australia) and can report the same thing as yourself. Diverse phenotypic expression amongst the population and not a single one of them seemed inferior to the one previous.
> 
> Your pics are fucking A1 lad!! Would you run it again? Or did you find anything worthy of keeping?


Thank you for the compliments on my photos, I do appreciate it.
I recently upgraded my camera to an Sony A7C and I’ve been very happy with the results.
It was paired with a Tamron 35mm 2.8 for those photos because of the macro features of that lens.

I’m actually in the middle of trimming the dried buds.
Did half the plants last night and will finish the rest after work tonight.
So I haven’t had a chance to sample anything yet, once I do, I’ll be sure to report back.

I will say, in terms of bag appeal, Pint Sized #2 is easily the winner.
Big, beautiful, dense buds, with some purple, and already has a noticeable stronger nose than the rest of the bunch.
I’ll try to get some more pics up of her when I can.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 7, 2021)

@Clearwaterbuds Any updates on that Maitai drop?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 7, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> @Clearwaterbuds Any updates on that Maitai drop?


Was told later in the year... the mai tai crosses look great, sure they're going to fly off the shelf.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 8, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Apple Mints and Jelly Donut are next up and will be ready a few weeks apart.


As in they're about to drop imminently?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 8, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> As in they're about to drop imminently?


Please forgive my dullard way of interpreting what's just been said. I speak Australian and therein lies the problem.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 8, 2021)

Creamsicle #4 f59


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 8, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Creamsicle #4 f59


What kind of terps does she give off?


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> What kind of terps does she give off?


Lol the million dollar question


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 8, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> What kind of terps does she give off?


Tbh it kinda Smells like greywater


----------



## So420Cal (Jun 8, 2021)

Ice cream cake x Apple fritter Day58f


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 10, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Warheads and Oreoz loaded up with Apple Mints crosses, day 28 when taken. Really excited for these. Apple mints terps are off the chain. We've pulled 3 1/2lbs per light with thar cut in recent production rooms. Hopefully will bring some nice yields to the crosses as well as that amazing green apple terp.


how is the oreoz terp profile


----------



## So420Cal (Jun 16, 2021)

ice cream cake x Apple fritter harvested at day 66 into flower


----------



## Big_Chungus (Jun 17, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Creamsicle #4 f59 View attachment 4918773


nice. 

good name choice btw. lmao. fistbump.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 17, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Apple mints terps are off the chain. We've pulled 3 1/2lbs per light with thar cut in recent production rooms. Hopefully will bring some nice yields to the crosses as well as that amazing green apple terp.


I hope there will be S1s of your Apple Mints cut. About how many seeds did you sort through to find it?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 17, 2021)

Big_Chungus said:


> nice.
> 
> good name choice btw. lmao. fistbump.


It's swolen up a bit since that pic. I'll probably pull them a tomorrow at f63 as I discovered a spidermite infestation on some lowers on another plant


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 18, 2021)

I bought a little lightbox to photograph my weed when I harvest. This was just on a 50mm 1.2 L canon lens. Kinda want a closer lens for this. Any recommendations?


Creamsicle #4 S1 pulled today at f63 due to mites. Absolutely love the finish on this, was a really great plant to watch grow from start to finish. Will definitely be running the rest of this pack for a pheno hunt one day. This one wasn't the strongest smelling in the tent but the buds are rock hard all the way down and packed on a decent amount of frost. A nice subtle musky scent.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 20, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> It's swolen up a bit since that pic. I'll probably pull them a tomorrow at f63 as I discovered a spidermite infestation on some lowers on another plant


Ah that sucks bruh. At least it was discovered towards the end of it's life cycle before they could really set up shop and fuck things right up for you. The plant itself looks immaculate in it's development. How hectic was the infestation?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 20, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> Ah that sucks bruh. At least it was discovered towards the end of it's life cycle before they could really set up shop and fuck things right up for you. The plant itself looks immaculate in it's development. How hectic was the infestation?


Wasn't hectic i just noticee them on some lower leaves on 2/4 plants. They seemed to be moving very slowly though and didnt really spread. The creamsicle didnt have any. Im gonna try pelletized worm castings and mammoth p/great white buried under the rootball see if that helps keep them away


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 22, 2021)

Grabbed two packs of Clearwater to check them out next run. Grew up on the beach just south of Clearwater, so they’ve always caught my eye. That and there are some really nice looking plants from them grown out online. Went with White Hot Guava and Jelly Delicious. I’ll pop them in about 8ish weeks.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 26, 2021)

Creamsicle #4 came up fantastic. Gotta admit it didn't have the strongest nose at harvest but once dried and trimmed it's giving off a pungent sweet earthy dankness and looks fantastic. Very sticky, VERY frosty and nice black. Looking forward to a long cure.


----------



## Wayne55 (Jun 27, 2021)

Is grape preserves turning out to be a small yielder? Anyone seen or have a smoke report?


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 27, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Is grape preserves turning out to be a small yielder? Anyone seen or have a smoke report?


I'm week three and it's got a huge base stem and structure but idk yet


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 4, 2021)

One of my Grape Preserves in my garden. She's lined up with Bloom's Space Guavaz, Sin City's Deep pockets. GP blowing them away. She's a bit over 6 ft. Getting ready to build support trellis next week. My Jelly Delicious is killing it too just under 6 ft and bushy. I have extra packs of both to work with later. Going to give a friend a pack of Cool Blue to hunt through. Can't wait for October and fresh oil.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 5, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I'm week three and it's got a huge base stem and structure but idk yetView attachment 4932141


Filling out nicely I see. Are you running HID's, just LED's or a combination of both in your tent?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 5, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> One of my Grape Preserves in my garden. She's lined up with Bloom's Space Guavaz, Sin City's Deep pockets. GP blowing them away. She's a bit over 6 ft. Getting ready to build support trellis next week. My Jelly Delicious is killing it too just under 6 ft and bushy. I have extra packs of both to work with later. Going to give a friend a pack of Cool Blue to hunt through. Can't wait for October and fresh oil.
> View attachment 4936440


After you erect your trellising are you going to train them at all or going au natural?


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 5, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> Filling out nicely I see. Are you running HID's, just LED's or a combination of both in your tent?


Just a 240w kingbrite turned down. Getting stanky already with mostly grape and some raunchy funk in the background.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 5, 2021)

Here's my truffle pig and malt milkshake from last run. The malt is really frosty and white with a fresh tropical smell and some funky kush in the background. Pretty mild smell though. Only flowered one so definitely some good phenos in there. Killer head buzz though definitely leaning sativa.


----------



## Gwood703 (Jul 10, 2021)

Anybody have the creamsicle #4 x runtz cross by Clearwater ?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 11, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> After you erect your trellising are you going to train them at all or going au natural?


There will be some training to get more light penetration


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 11, 2021)

Grape Preserves day 42. Strong grape with old school baby poop in the background. Glad it's a stinker getting kinda sick of all these muted gelatos. Had a bit of nute buildup so could probably be better, still getting these led and shorty tents dialed in.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 12, 2021)

Got my Jelly Delicious and White Hot Guava today. Ten seeds in each and each has some cracked not viable looking seeds. Thought they threw extra in to offset the bunk beans in the packs, but oh well. I’ll get to these at some point and probably throw some pics up.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 12, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Got my Jelly Delicious and White Hot Guava today. Ten seeds in each and each has some cracked not viable looking seeds. Thought they threw extra in to offset the bunk beans in the packs, but oh well. I’ll get to these at some point and probably throw some pics up.


That’s unfortunate man.. definitely had at least 12 in my jelly delicious pack. Did you get them from glo?


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 12, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Got my Jelly Delicious and White Hot Guava today. Ten seeds in each and each has some cracked not viable looking seeds. Thought they threw extra in to offset the bunk beans in the packs, but oh well. I’ll get to these at some point and probably throw some pics up.


That sucks. Hit up CW and let them know. They will prob help you out.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 12, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> That’s unfortunate man.. definitely had at least 12 in my jelly delicious pack. Did you get them from glo?


Yep, from GLO.



Romulanman said:


> That sucks. Hit up CW and let them know. They will prob help you out.


No clue how to. Ha. I don’t have social media or anything. Just 3-4 beans, so I’m not going to hassle the guy anyways. With so many other options out there it just means I won’t go back to Clearwater again and he’s not going to miss the 3-5 packs I’d buy from him per year. Liked the name, because Clearwater is right next to where I grew up, and the crosses were enticing so I wanted to check them out.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 12, 2021)

Running dark n stormy. Tiki collab now. Smells and looks amazing. Skunk fruit punch cocktail will get pics soon. Other pheno smells of candy like green laffy taffy.

def want to purchase some pure Clearwater soon


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 12, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> You could just hit me up here... do what you need to do but some of the stuff we have cooking will be head and shoulders above the competition later in the year. I would have absolutely replaced it. Had one other dude hmu from here and he got like 5 free packs. Doesn't usually happen but in the odd case it does I always make it right. Can't force somebody to take help tho


Will be lookin out for the next drop


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 12, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> You could just hit me up here... do what you need to do but some of the stuff we have cooking will be head and shoulders above the competition later in the year. I would have absolutely replaced it. Had one other dude hmu from here and he got like 5 free packs. Doesn't usually happen but in the odd case it does I always make it right. Can't force somebody to take help tho


Didn’t realize you were on here. Just sharing my experience with the packs I bought.


----------



## higher self (Jul 12, 2021)

Spearmint Style one of the slowest growing plants I'm running. Was going to cull it but the bigger it gets the better the stem rubs smell. Going to top it finally & clone, maybe it will grow faster. 

I know in my Bittersweet pack it was only 10 seeds but Spearmint Mint pack had over 13+ I believe. I'm sure if you buy Clearwater packs more often than not you will end up with more seeds than expected. Stuff like that all works out in the end, wouldn't let 4 seeds stop me from buying Clears packs.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 13, 2021)

Guy from Clearwater messaged me and he’s definitely a nice dude. Shit happens and he operates on a pretty large scale. Few bad beans out of thousands of ten packs is to be expected. I’ll definitely be looking into more Clearwater packs after him being cool about it. Also, feel dumb I didn’t realize he was in this thread and that I could’ve just messaged him on here initially. My bad. I’ll pop some of these White Hot Guava and Jelly Delicious next run, because they sound really good. Will be in October.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 13, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Guy from Clearwater messaged me and he’s definitely a nice dude. Shit happens and he operates on a pretty large scale. Few bad beans out of thousands of ten packs is to be expected. I’ll definitely be looking into more Clearwater packs after him being cool about it. Also, feel dumb I didn’t realize he was in this thread and that I could’ve just messaged him on here initially. My bad. I’ll pop some of these White Hot Guava and Jelly Delicious next run, because they sound really good. Will be in October.


It's happens dude, I can vouch for clearwater, he is probably the nicest dude in seeds biz. Can't wait to pop the clearwater project 4516 x runtz, never been so excited for one pack.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> It's happens dude, I can vouch for clearwater, he is probably the nicest dude in seeds biz. Can't wait to pop the clearwater project 4516 x runtz, never been so excited for one pack.


shit he's one of the few breeders to actually stop by the forums n see whats up


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 13, 2021)

Specimen X


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 13, 2021)

dark n stormy middle of week 4


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 13, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Specimen X
> 
> View attachment 4943055View attachment 4943056View attachment 4943057View attachment 4943059


Nice girl, whats her nose?


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 14, 2021)

T


Clearwaterbuds said:


> Dantes InfernoView attachment 4943722


That's gorgeous


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 15, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Guy from Clearwater messaged me and he’s definitely a nice dude. Shit happens and he operates on a pretty large scale. Few bad beans out of thousands of ten packs is to be expected. I’ll definitely be looking into more Clearwater packs after him being cool about it. Also, feel dumb I didn’t realize he was in this thread and that I could’ve just messaged him on here initially. My bad. I’ll pop some of these White Hot Guava and Jelly Delicious next run, because they sound really good. Will be in October.


Enjoy Jelly Delicious. I have a few running and they are quite nice so far.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 15, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Dantes InfernoView attachment 4943722


incredible wow.


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jul 15, 2021)

Second Apple Tartz pheno, first one was more purple but this one has a stronger Granny Smith green apple smell. Highly recommend!


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jul 15, 2021)

MpatelGrow said:


> Second Apple Tartz pheno, first one was more purple but this one has a stronger Granny Smith green apple smell. Highly recommend!


----------



## 3LeggedCat (Jul 20, 2021)

any info about the concord crunchberry?
I'm looking for something potent that helps with insomnia.
I grow just for myself so stable genetics are important but not a dealbreaker (as I understand the apple fritter crosses are not as stable)


----------



## Railage (Jul 20, 2021)

My Super Silver Haze x Blowpops didn’t have the best germ rates so I threw my Pyxy Dust (Wedding Pie x Runtz) into some water to soak for 12 hours then I’ll plant them tomorrow. 

Very excited (12 good looking seeds)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 20, 2021)

dark n stormy tiki collab
Smells like green apple jolly rancher


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks for sharing those! Sour Jellies and Rainbow Squishee really interest me. One of the Project 4516 and Gary Payton crosses too to try those out. Need to stop buying seeds, but I’ll grab some of these to get the newer hype stuff to try. Was looking at grabbing some Savage packs to get those hype strains earlier, so glad I saw this.


----------



## higher self (Jul 21, 2021)

I'd rock with Thunder Clap Rainbow Belts x Apple Mints & Rainbow Squishee as well


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 21, 2021)

Yea was bouta grab jelly delicious anyways so I’ll wait for the apple mints x jelly donut 35 & maybe black orchard


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 21, 2021)

Stardawg x apple fritter ready for flower


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Yea was bouta grab jelly delicious anyways so I’ll wait for the apple mints x jelly donut 35 & maybe black orchard


You should snag the jelly delicious as well, I grabbed one of those packs. Someone ran on here a while back and it looks insanely nice. That jelly donut pheno is a heater


----------



## Florere (Jul 22, 2021)

I’m on my second grow with apple tartz now. Hope this round will show some winners. First round was disappointing after seeing some pictures here.

pint sized on the other hand found a nice keeper


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 22, 2021)

Think GLO will have these upcoming drops?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 22, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Think GLO will have these upcoming drops?


shiiiiii t i feel like he wud be pre sellin them alrdy if he were.
he says the new solfire bahama mama x is 10 days out. we'll see


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 22, 2021)

Haha. Right on. Thanks to both of you for the responses. Eyeballing six of these pretty hard.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 23, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4948531


Forged Carbon caught my eye. My 4516 x devil driver outdoor is insanely sexy. Might even make S1's and crosses if the smoke is legit. Can't wait.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 23, 2021)

Thunderclap

Edit: vanilla thrilla & tempered steel that’s enough ,rest is yours .


----------



## Zilman (Jul 23, 2021)

@Dividedsky @CaliWorthington


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 23, 2021)

Whens that dropping?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 26, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> 8 weeks 4 days Mochiscle was ready would gone more purple had I left it a few more days, but Ec was 0.2 tricombes amber so it was time and Christmas smoke needed this today then another 16 over Xmas to come down!
> 
> #2 of 8 seeds popped grown organically no PGR’s buddhastree & Ecothrive biosys and little molasses


Got damn, the size of a baby's fist and some rusty scissors. 

UK'S Next top grower..


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 26, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Got damn, the size of a baby's fist and some rusty scissors.
> 
> UK'S Next top grower..


Lolololol


----------



## wackytbakky01112 (Jul 26, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Got my Jelly Delicious and White Hot Guava today. Ten seeds in each and each has some cracked not viable looking seeds. Thought they threw extra in to offset the bunk beans in the packs, but oh well. I’ll get to these at some point and probably throw some pics up.


Thats wack, I got 15 in both of my CW fem packs from glo. One was white hot gauva. I dont like how CW packs aren't sealed though, why not?? So I'm hesitant to buy more personally.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 26, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> I didn't realize people really cared that much or thought it was that big of a deal as all my retailers are more than reputable. All will be sealed next round though regardless


Lol. People don't know the times of simple seed trades on different forums such as CannaCollective.uk , icmag, ThcFarmer... 
Forum members..
Lastdon!


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 26, 2021)

wackytbakky01112 said:


> Thats wack, I got 15 in both of my CW fem packs from glo. One was white hot gauva. I dont like how CW packs aren't sealed though, why not?? So I'm hesitant to buy more personally.


Dude puts out a ton of packs and I’ve never heard of anyone thinking they got different seeds or any switched out of a pack. GLO sells quite a few packs too and switching seeds out or anything like that is not the issue with him ever as far as I know. I wouldn’t worry about ordering Clearwater seeds from any of his vendors and I order from GLO more than I should and never have any issues. Can someone sketchy just reseal a sealed pack they open if they’re going to be a scumbag or can you tell?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 26, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Ahh cannacollective loved DJs spot. Cannetics was fantastic too


I still have seeds from that site till this day[Dj].. Wish the breeders could bring back OG's but everything is cookies hybrids.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 27, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Got damn, the size of a baby's fist and some rusty scissors.
> 
> UK'S Next top grower..



Comment all over my shit like I told you too, like how it took a you days to come back 

But you got dirty plants all on top of each other with bugs and infections we done this already hot lips thanks for haha’s my friend 

Take care of the hermies and dirty plants Oscar the grouch lol

Just because you brown nose good growers don’t make you one… remember we see your work hahaha


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 27, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Comment all over my shit like I told you too, like how it took a you days to come back
> 
> But you got dirty plants all on top of each other with bugs and infections we done this already hot lips thanks for haha’s my friend
> 
> ...


Never once have brown nosed anyone. You better show that in a screenshot! 

My work one pot pulled out just to end all of this.. 

Just taken too 



Sorry to hurt your feelings buddy we all see my work! This plant is almost 5 feet, day 33, one month left, the next two weeks to really bulk up. 

*** Your plants done, looked like my day 14 /15 perhaps. ****! No bullshit.. 

Just focus on growing champ! Don't start Shit with anyone else.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 27, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Never once have brown nosed anyone. You better show that in a screenshot!
> 
> My work one pot pulled out just to end all of this..
> 
> ...



Are you still talking, and you competing with me now here lightgreen here is a gold star!

Hahaha 

Have a good evening in your head living tent free

Just keep it about your plants lightgreen


----------



## LilChrisz27 (Jul 27, 2021)

Appletartz at day 30 I have 5 in the tent all have some slight differences, one actually looks a lot further than day 30


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 27, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Are you still talking, and you competing with me now here lightgreen here is a gold star!
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> ...


Dude you should just let it go ,he has been trying to let it go for awhile but you refuse to quit its the internet its not this big of a deal man.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 28, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Dude you should just let it go ,he has been trying to let it go for awhile but you refuse to quit its the internet its not this big of a deal man.


Dude keep out of it, when he shuts I will until then we keep batting it back! He came for me an looks up all me shit trying to play games so don’t even try be a peace maker! And tbf he the one with the dirty grow saying he out here to make fun of people so don’t even lol


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 28, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Dude you should just let it go ,he has been trying to let it go for awhile but you refuse to quit its the internet its not this big of a deal man.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I will say what I want your name is not even mentioned so keep out mate, unless your on his balls sorry for offending you


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 28, 2021)

Zilman said:


> @Dividedsky @CaliWorthington View attachment 4950058


cant decide if i want to try the cross with now n later or warheads(Apple Fritter x (Sour Diesel x Animal Cookies Bx2). no experience with either


----------



## higher self (Jul 28, 2021)

Can anyone tell me why Papaya is used in a lot of crosses from various breeders? Is it just a part of the breeders starter kit or is the cut easy to breed with. I dont get it, is there a demand for Papaya crosses?


----------



## higher self (Jul 28, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Yes, there is. It tastes amazing and the hash is out if this world with great yields but I'm sure you knew that. There's definitely a demand whether you dig it or not...


Lol that's why I'm asking & not saying I don't dig it as I've ran Papaya x Kosher Kush from Oni before & it was damn good! It was heavy on the Kosher side so didn't really get a good feel for the Papaya. Was curious about trying another cross & their easy to find just don't see anyone around here running Papaya crosses. Seems like it's the packs folks are sleeping on & breeders keep using it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## higher self (Jul 28, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Definitely does get slept on. Its a fairy generic plant as far as I'm concerned but damn it smells fantastic imo. It's one of those everyone ran for a while and now no one really wants to. Give it a couple years and it'll come back around


I'm definitely going to try another cross, I tend to prefer fruity terps over pugnant & funky. Just want to match up the Papaya with something similar & not have contrasting terps. 

In Clearwater news, started another Bittersweet seed since my 1st attempt damped off, shouldn't have any issues this time around. Need to start more Spearmint Style's since I got a slow grower, I do have a Kushmints x Blue Power that's growing slow as well. Anyone have experience with these slow Kushmints phenos?


----------



## Railage (Jul 28, 2021)

higher self said:


> I'm definitely going to try another cross, I tend to prefer fruity terps over pugnant & funky. Just want to match up the Papaya with something similar & not have contrasting terps.
> 
> In Clearwater news, started another Bittersweet seed since my 1st attempt damped off, shouldn't have any issues this time around. Need to start more Spearmint Style's since I got a slow grower, I do have a Kushmints x Blue Power that's growing slow as well. Anyone have experience with these slow Kushmints phenos?


My Rabid Hippy Kush Mint is slow, I don’t know if anyone else’s are though. (Acai Gelato x Kushmints 11 were all vigorous though)


----------



## higher self (Jul 28, 2021)

Railage said:


> My Rabid Hippy Kush Mint is slow, I don’t know if anyone else’s are though. (Acai Gelato x Kushmints 11 were all vigorous though)


I know that's the cut used in Blue Power cross not sure which one Clearwater is using. TBH I don't know the difference between the two besides the cut name/# I should have popped more than one Spearmint Style to begin with smh could of probably had a clones almost ready to flip by now.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 28, 2021)

I gave my friend two spearmint styles to plant outdoors and they’ve been way way slower than his other cbd and 1:1 plants he’s got.


----------



## higher self (Jul 28, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Have you guys never grown Bubba Kush before? It's incredibly slow vegging. Alot of that comes over into the kush Mints and seems to be quite dominant in crosses. I'd absolutely be selecting a quicker vegging KM with the Spearmint Style if that's what you're looking for. We have a 62 day pheno that looks exactly like the rabid hippie cut but beefier and cuts veg time in half.


I figured it was the Bubba, tho I have a Bubba cross that grows normally. This Spearmint is on another lvl of slow. Not sure if I should just cull it yet but definitely looking for faster growers so will need to pop more. Thankfully you hooked the packs up & I have plenty to find those quicker phenos.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 28, 2021)

All four of my Nut Butters. You can see how different 3 of them are vs 1. All three have been that way since they popped too. The two largest are about 8 weeks since pop and the other two are about a week after that. The smallest runt has had quite a rough life but has pulled out of it recently.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 28, 2021)

Two of my Carnivalia ladies. Bout 8 weeks since pop. No topping or training.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 28, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> All four of my Nut Butters. You can see how different 3 of them are vs 1. All three have been that way since they popped too. The two largest are about 8 weeks since pop and the other two are about a week after that. The smallest runt has had quite a rough life but has pulled out of it recently.
> View attachment 4953573
> View attachment 4953574
> View attachment 4953575
> ...


Fair bit of ogkb in that one


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jul 28, 2021)

Couple different mochisicles at day 35 starting to fill in. Ran a pack of creamsizzle and cereal bars early in the year and those were pretty dank so I can't wait to see how these girls turn out.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Clearwater is super cool. Had a tiny problem with a couple older packs I bought and he hooked up. Hooked it up big time! Still feel dumb I didn’t realize he’s in this thread and I’ve seen his posts. I think I have something in my head where I only notice the usernames for people with profile pics, but not anymore. Now I’m reading them all. Ha. Going to run two of each of White Hot Guava, Jelly Delicious, Black Orchard, and Specimen X next run. If I can snag a pack of Rainbow Squishee from the next drop, I’ll pop two of those too. Won’t be popping them for another six to eight weeks though unfortunately, but I’ll be back in here with pics once they start flowering.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 29, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Clearwater is super cool. Had a tiny problem with a couple older packs I bought and he hooked up. Hooked it up big time! Still feel dumb I didn’t realize he’s in this thread and I’ve seen his posts. I think I have something in my head where I only notice the usernames for people with profile pics, but not anymore. Now I’m reading them all. Ha. Going to run two of each of White Hot Guava, Jelly Delicious, Black Orchard, and Specimen X next run. If I can snag a pack of Rainbow Squishee from the next drop, I’ll pop two of those too. Won’t be popping them for another six to eight weeks though unfortunately, but I’ll be back in here with pics once they start flowering.View attachment 4953931


almost makes me want to have a "problem" with my packs too , jk nice score!


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 29, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Clearwater is super cool. Had a tiny problem with a couple older packs I bought and he hooked up. Hooked it up big time! Still feel dumb I didn’t realize he’s in this thread and I’ve seen his posts. I think I have something in my head where I only notice the usernames for people with profile pics, but not anymore. Now I’m reading them all. Ha. Going to run two of each of White Hot Guava, Jelly Delicious, Black Orchard, and Specimen X next run. If I can snag a pack of Rainbow Squishee from the next drop, I’ll pop two of those too. Won’t be popping them for another six to eight weeks though unfortunately, but I’ll be back in here with pics once they start flowering.View attachment 4953931





Learning1234 said:


> Clearwater is super cool. Had a tiny problem with a couple older packs I bought and he hooked up. Hooked it up big time! Still feel dumb I didn’t realize he’s in this thread and I’ve seen his posts. I think I have something in my head where I only notice the usernames for people with profile pics, but not anymore. Now I’m reading them all. Ha. Going to run two of each of White Hot Guava, Jelly Delicious, Black Orchard, and Specimen X next run. If I can snag a pack of Rainbow Squishee from the next drop, I’ll pop two of those too. Won’t be popping them for another six to eight weeks though unfortunately, but I’ll be back in here with pics once they start flowering.View attachment 4953931


Great customer service right there


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 29, 2021)

@Clearwaterbuds what would you say are the terpiest / tastiest strains?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 30, 2021)

2 different dark n stormy


----------



## beercan (Jul 30, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 2 different dark n stormy
> View attachment 4954760
> View attachment 4954761


Those are nice!!!


----------



## beercan (Jul 30, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 2 different dark n stormy
> View attachment 4954760
> View attachment 4954761


Where did you pick those up at?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 30, 2021)

beercan said:


> Where did you pick those up at?


Glo


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 30, 2021)

[QUOTE
Glo
[/QUOTE]
I’m I missing something. Don’t see an address for them


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 30, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> [QUOTE
> Glo


I’m I missing something. Don’t see an address for them
[/QUOTE]

GLO


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 30, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I’m I missing something. Don’t see an address for them


GLO
[/QUOTE]
For payment


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 30, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> GLO


For payment
[/QUOTE]

Opps sorry man thought you were looking for the web address. Don't know for payment I always use CC, I like GLO but would never send them cash in the mail.


----------



## Wayne55 (Jul 30, 2021)

Picked up some jelly delicious over at glo, still 2 packs left


----------



## beercan (Jul 31, 2021)

Dont know much about these guys, but they seem pretty legit??.... are they trust worthy?


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 31, 2021)

beercan said:


> Dont know much about these guys, but they seem pretty legit??.... are they trust worthy?


Yeah they’re legit, email [email protected] to get a sales list and like said above use credit card.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 31, 2021)

Damn when did the new releases drop?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 31, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 2 different dark n stormy
> View attachment 4954760
> View attachment 4954761


They look top notch man. That top pic looks like she's ready for the chop. Have you harvested yet?


----------



## beercan (Jul 31, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Picked up some jelly delicious over at glo, still 2 packs left


Only 1 left now!! Picked up jelly delicious and dark and stormy!


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 31, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> All four of my Nut Butters. You can see how different 3 of them are vs 1. All three have been that way since they popped too. The two largest are about 8 weeks since pop and the other two are about a week after that. The smallest runt has had quite a rough life but has pulled out of it recently.
> View attachment 4953573
> View attachment 4953574
> View attachment 4953575
> ...


Last one looks nice


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 31, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> They look top notch man. That top pic looks like she's ready for the chop. Have you harvested yet?


nope thats week 7


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 31, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4948529


 Clearwater has a discord?

mind dropping a link/invite?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 31, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Clearwater has a discord?
> 
> mind dropping a link/invite?








Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 31, 2021)

Railage said:


> My Rabid Hippy Kush Mint is slow, I don’t know if anyone else’s are though. (Acai Gelato x Kushmints 11 were all vigorous though)


I grew an Apple Mints earlier this year that was painfully slow in veg

the smoke wasn’t all that either

So far I’ve grown 3 Apple fritter crosses and im not a fan

IMO its the new purple punch except PP has better terps


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 31, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> 
> 
> Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 31, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> nope thats week 7


No kidding? Well if I wasn't impressed before I certainly am now. You did a great job there mate. Same can be said about Clearwater's work. They've really hit the ground running with that first release.


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 1, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> No kidding? Well if I wasn't impressed before I certainly am now. You did a great job there mate. Same can be said about Clearwater's work. They've really hit the ground running with that first release.


First release?


----------



## higher self (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm good on the Kushmint crosses for now. Few days after I took a cut of the slow growing Spearmint Style, the seed plant died. Still have the cut waiting to root but just going to trash it. Definitely don't need more slow growing genetics holding up veg space for months . Popped a few more Bittersweet's instead


----------



## Florere (Aug 2, 2021)

Your pint sized wich i got as a freebie is fucking fire


----------



## Florere (Aug 2, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Yea those killed it seems like lol. People really slept on the gello crosses I made a long time ago


Yes I’m really happy i got those. They are better then what i bought in my opinion


----------



## higher self (Aug 2, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> I dunno guys. Very, very little of the KM is coming out in that Apple Mints I used. Mainly just the sweet terps. Quite possibly the largest most vigorous plants we have outside in a 4,000 plant field. Don't let that discourage you. You realize some people actually know what they're doing and select against certain undesirable traits, like slow veg. I wouldn't call myself a breeder, but goddamn I'm getting close... most of the crosses paired with it are vigorous as well. So I'd be pretty surprised if you had a slow ass Bubba Dom pheno out of these


Good to know, still eyeing that Peach Pit if I can find it at a good price besides GLO.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 2, 2021)

Florere said:


> Your pint sized wich i got as a freebie is fucking fire


Thats good to know…I have like 5 packs in the stash that i got as freebies too lol


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 3, 2021)

Florere said:


> Your pint sized wich i got as a freebie is fucking fire


I can second that. I ran those outdoors on the East Coast of Australia (temperate climate) and they were hands down the best stuff in the garden. Yield wasn't huge but that was sheerly on account of the fact it was my first run with them and subsequently where they were positioned in the garden.

Unfortunately they were dwarfed by the GDP and the Gelato Glues sitting alongside them so they didn't really fill out in the canopy the way they should have. However, the terps were a Gelato 41 meets fermenting fruit peel flavour and aesthetically it looked like three quarters of all the indoor Cali I've ever had. A couple of people actually didn't believe me when I tried to reassure them that it was grown outdoors.


----------



## hellofreshy (Aug 3, 2021)

Zilman said:


> @Dividedsky @CaliWorthington View attachment 4950058


i cant decide which one lol


----------



## beercan (Aug 4, 2021)

How fast is shipping from glo? Just curious on when to expect my order....
Excited to run some clearwater gear!


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 4, 2021)

beercan said:


> How fast is shipping from glo? Just curious on when to expect my order....
> Excited to run some clearwater gear!


I usually get mine in a week or two.


----------



## hellofreshy (Aug 4, 2021)

beercan said:


> How fast is shipping from glo? Just curious on when to expect my order....
> Excited to run some clearwater gear!


im in canada and once he send the shipping code ,a week later i get my packages maybe 10 days. before getting the code it depend , ususally 4-6 weeks could be less sometimes but i think its faster if ur in the states


----------



## beercan (Aug 4, 2021)

hellofreshy said:


> im in canada and once he send the shipping code ,a week later i get my packages maybe 10 days. before getting the code it depend , ususally 4-6 weeks could be less sometimes but i think its faster if ur in the states


Dang i hope it dosen't take 4 to 6 weeks, but if it does in fact take that long it will be my first and last order from them


----------



## higher self (Aug 4, 2021)

beercan said:


> Dang i hope it dosen't take 4 to 6 weeks, but if it does in fact take that long it will be my first and last order from them


For some it's worth the deals they get & lets face it how many of us really need the seeds right away. Personally I don't like waiting long for stuff I order (Amazon spoiled me) so I wait on other banks to have sales. Just treat ordering from Glo like doing a pre order & it will feel less stressful waiting lo

My only issue with Glo is getting the sales email & getting an invoice for my orders. Never not paid for an order before but now I can't even get an invoice to pay.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 4, 2021)

Got my Clearwater order from Glo on Monday. So did my brother. 
I don't think it took much longer than 2 weeks from the time that the order was placed to it arriving, any of the times I've ordered from them.


----------



## hellofreshy (Aug 4, 2021)

beercan said:


> Dang i hope it dosen't take 4 to 6 weeks, but if it does in fact take that long it will be my first and last order from them


its really not that bad i think ,as long as you plan in advance ,i think its worth it , iv order from one of the biggest seedbank out there and was worst customers service and never got my packages and i try to post about on instagram but people kept blocking me and erasing any trail ,the bigger seedbank have more times to take care of bad reviews and erase them like in my case and block me


----------



## GringoStar (Aug 4, 2021)

Looks like glo has some Jelly Donut crosses up for those interested


----------



## Etour (Aug 6, 2021)

Has anyone ran purple doses (4516 x apple mints) or king custard (apple mintz x jelly donut)?


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 6, 2021)

Etour said:


> Has anyone ran purple doses (4516 x apple mints) or king custard (apple mintz x jelly donut)?


Dude they just dropped like 3 days ago so unless they test for Clearwater then good luck.


----------



## Etour (Aug 6, 2021)

I just stumbled across them didn’t realize they just dropped. Can’t wait to run them.. I have the fritter s1 from them and it is looking great so far about to finish up the first run with it


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 6, 2021)

dark n stormy (Mai tai x devil driver) tiki collab


----------



## hellofreshy (Aug 6, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4959349
> dark n stormy (Mai tai x devil driver) tiki collab


wow look amazing ,what she smell like?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 6, 2021)

hellofreshy said:


> wow look amazing ,what she smell like?


like green apple jolly rancher. super candy


----------



## beercan (Aug 6, 2021)

Daaaaaaaang those look good, glad i snagged a pack from glo, (haven't got them yet) where else can you get Clearwater gear other than glo?


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 6, 2021)

Grape Preserves just done. Had covid so didn't really take care of it the last few weeks but smells sooo good like skunky candy


----------



## higher self (Aug 6, 2021)

beercan said:


> Daaaaaaaang those look good, glad i snagged a pack from glo, (haven't got them yet) where else can you get Clearwater gear other than glo?











Clearwater Genetics - Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


Clearwater Genetics We are committed to providing the most elite genetics and top shelf flowers for the Colorado recreational market. Our team is




www.deeplyrootedseedbank.com


----------



## LilChrisz27 (Aug 6, 2021)

Just an update at day 41 of flower of these AppleTartz, some of my favs so far does anyone else think they’re looking ahead of day 41?


----------



## scottelaxe (Aug 7, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4959349
> dark n stormy (Mai tai x devil driver) tiki collab


Looking nice man. Happy growing.


----------



## TerrpyDaveyy (Aug 7, 2021)

Whos got forged carbon photos?


----------



## Gwood703 (Aug 8, 2021)

Anybody have the creamsicle #4 x runtz cross by Clearwater ?


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 8, 2021)

Gwood703 said:


> Anybody have the creamsicle #4 x runtz cross by Clearwater ?





gandlapparel.com


----------



## Leeski (Aug 8, 2021)

Just ordered some moon blend, specimen x & few others finally able to get Clearwater genetics in my country super happy been watching this thread for ages can’t wait …


----------



## Gwood703 (Aug 8, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> gandlapparel.com


??? I’m lost


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 8, 2021)

Gwood703 said:


> Anybody have the creamsicle #4 x runtz cross by Clearwater ?


I have a pack in the stash but haven’t popped them yet


edit: I actually have the Runtz x Creamsicle which is called Creamsizzle


----------



## Gwood703 (Aug 8, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I have a pack in the stash but haven’t popped them yet
> 
> 
> edit: I actually have the Runtz x Creamsicle which is called Creamsizzle


Oh the the beans I grabbed are called cuntz I have one growing right now 60 days old I just switched to flower a week ago so far so good


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 8, 2021)

Guava Squeesh (Guava Gelato X Runtz) on day 32F. Nothing but artificially sweet candy terps on her.


----------



## wierdly (Aug 9, 2021)

Gwood703 said:


> Anybody have the creamsicle #4 x runtz cross by Clearwater ?


This is one of the two I ran a while back, It was nice smoke, really frosty. This was called Creamsizzle. It was from the Creamsicle line, the other may have used Runtz for pollen donor.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2021)

wierdly said:


> This is one of the two I ran a while back, It was nice smoke, really frosty. This was called Creamsizzle. It was View attachment 4961333from the Creamsicle line, the other may have used Runtz for pollen donor.


I have a pack of these, yours looks killer man. I've been seeing a lot of killer plants you guys and gals have been posting, it's crazy some of the phenos you've all been getting just popping 1 or 2 clearwater seeds.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2021)

Poppin' these rare gems today-


----------



## Gwood703 (Aug 9, 2021)

wierdly said:


> This is one of the two I ran a while back, It was nice smoke, really frosty. This was called Creamsizzle. It was View attachment 4961333from the Creamsicle line, the other may have used Runtz for pollen donor.


Looks beautiful bro what is the terpene profile ?


----------



## Gwood703 (Aug 9, 2021)

This is my girl 60 days old one week into flower schedule


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm doing a pretty big phenohunt, pretty excited. I'm germ'n 3 packs of clearwater, those packs above and forgot this one-
project 4516x runtz
Brainstew{tk x runtz}
Sugar Rush{pyxy styx x maitai4}


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm doing a pretty big phenohunt, pretty excited. I'm germ'n 3 packs of clearwater, those packs above and forgot this one-
> project 4516x runtz
> Brainstew{tk x runtz}
> Sugar Rush{pyxy styx x maitai4}
> View attachment 4961452


Think I'm doing Bittersweet next. Need more gmo funk in my life


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Think I'm doing Bittersweet next. Need more gmo funk in my life


Ya I'm going straight sweet gelato funk with this one. The brainstew should bring out some gassy funky gelatos. Going to find some gems in these packs for sure, can't even imagine what in store in terms of bag- appeal, there's going to be some fire lookers.


----------



## thujux (Aug 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I'm going straight sweet gelato funk with this one. The brainstew should bring out some gassy funky gelatos. Going to find some gems in these packs for sure, can't even imagine what in store in terms of bag- appeal, there's going to be some fire lookers.


Brainstew will be, I only popped one seed and it was fire and a looker. So I bought another.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2021)

thujux said:


> Brainstew will be, I only popped one seed and it was fire and a looker. So I bought another.


Ya I have talked to a few people that ran the brainstew and both are raving over these packs. Seems to produce some special phenos. @cakesnbakescannabis has some fire tk and runtz leaning phenos. He said one of his phenos is better than any runtz cut he's grown.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 10, 2021)

Very happy beans arrived today and got a load of freebies feel like a 10yr old on Christmas Day


----------



## beercan (Aug 10, 2021)

Leeski said:


> View attachment 4962248Very happy beans arrived today and got a load of freebies feel like a 10yr old on Christmas Day View attachment 4962042


Dang i diddent get any freebies with my order!


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 12, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Poppin' these rare gems today-
> View attachment 4961380


Run that brain stew!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 12, 2021)

Leeski said:


> View attachment 4962248Very happy beans arrived today and got a load of freebies feel like a 10yr old on Christmas Day View attachment 4962042


Dude seeing the vape mod in the background of your pic is giving me a legit craving. I quit vaping 2 weeks ago. First few days I was reaching for my vape like a phantom limb, forgetting that I did not pick up anymore e juice and was now quiting. Stopping made me realize how much I was vaping....actually chain vaping, I'd hit my mod constantly, my wifey called it my my binky. I could rip down 120ml bottle of 3% juice in like 3 days sometimes, if I was puffing away. No more though, over 2 weeks of no nicotine e juice.


----------



## MiselfCare (Aug 12, 2021)

Leeski said:


> View attachment 4962248Very happy beans arrived today and got a load of freebies feel like a 10yr old on Christmas Day View attachment 4962042


You running the moon blend anytime soon? I'm popping a few my next run. Curious on them not much info out there on them


----------



## Leeski (Aug 13, 2021)

@Dividedsky good on you man I’m down to the lowest strength on my vape been trying really hard last month to get off the fricking thing getting there now used to be really bad some mornings I would wake up and I had been clutching it all night like a child with a teddy 
@MiselfCare yer man will be popping some moon blend very soon I couldn’t find a huge amount of info either the little I did find was all positive so we will see … I’m super pumped to pop some decent genetics been watching this thread from the start and only recently been able to get my hands on some Clearwater gear so very happy camper right now


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2021)

Leeski said:


> @Dividedsky good on you man I’m down to the lowest strength on my vape been trying really hard last month to get off the fricking thing getting there now used to be really bad some mornings I would wake up and I had been clutching it all night like a child with a teddy


 I guess the only good thing is, I was only ever using 3% juice, which is pretty low. I was chain vaping often though. We don't know much of the long term affects of vaping yet, in the short term I don't think it affected my lungs when doing exercises/lifting, but who knows in the longterm. I looked at it like this- probably better to not vape then to be vaping all the time. Give it a try when your ready, it's honestly not that bad, after the first week it's smooth sailing . It's just getting over the mental aspect of always using the damn thing. I mean it's crazy how many times we puff on the damn mod... I still get a craving here and there, especially when I'm bored.


----------



## TerrpyDaveyy (Aug 16, 2021)

Clearwater Genetics always be bringing that fire


----------



## wierdly (Aug 17, 2021)

Gwood703 said:


> Looks beautiful bro what is the terpene profile ?


citrus mostly, Good smoke. as were all the creamsicle crosses I still have like 12 of each bean and will be getting more going soon


----------



## Gwood703 (Aug 17, 2021)

wierdly said:


> citrus mostly, Good smoke. as were all the creamsicle crosses I still have like 12 of each bean and will be getting more going soon


 Can’t wait my girls are 6 weeks away from harvest


----------



## beercan (Aug 17, 2021)

TerrpyDaveyy said:


> Clearwater Genetics always be bringing that fire


You get freebies?


----------



## SoD4nk (Aug 20, 2021)

All these fire crosses he is releasing I want to give them a second chance.. But with that Creamsicle crosses I got every pack hermed on me.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 21, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> All these fire crosses he is releasing I want to give them a second chance.. But with that Creamsicle crosses I got every pack hermed on me.


Well, that's a you problem. It's OK, we forgive you.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 21, 2021)

I’ve got a jelly delicious flowering way earlier than my others outside rn that smells like orange creamsicle.. amazing


----------



## HUF (Aug 21, 2021)

Clearwater Genetics strains


----------



## wierdly (Aug 21, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> All these fire crosses he is releasing I want to give them a second chance.. But with that Creamsicle crosses I got every pack hermed on me.


I ran two beans from 5 packs no hermies


----------



## Gwood703 (Aug 21, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> All these fire crosses he is releasing I want to give them a second chance.. But with that Creamsicle crosses I got every pack hermed on me.


I keep hearing This but hasn’t happen to me


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Aug 22, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> All these fire crosses he is releasing I want to give them a second chance.. But with that Creamsicle crosses I got every pack hermed on me.


I've ran the creamsizzle, cereal bars and currently got a couple mochisicles in flower without a single issue so far. Everything's been pretty uniform for the most part too


----------



## SoD4nk (Aug 22, 2021)

Definitely could've all been me, but all my other strains I've grown in my place haven't hermed on me. I grew Hells Fire, Frosted Apricot, Slurricane, Big Detroit Energy, Kush Mints and even shitty Seedsman seeds never have hermed on me. Currently have CSI Emerald Bay and Sticky Glue IHG growing and we will see if they herm.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 27, 2021)

Gushers n cream chunkin' out @ day 37.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 27, 2021)

Sugar Rush, Brainstew and project 4516 x runtz all popped in above soil- listened to my wifey and germ'd seeds during a new moon- worked well since all 30 beans popped and are above soil. Really excited for this seed run. Also got a pack of grape gasoline s1 in there.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 28, 2021)

Day 38 stardawg x apple fritter


----------



## sweetcheeba420 (Sep 3, 2021)

I got 2 pint sized going with some apple fritter s1 on the way. Looking forward to seeing what I gets


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 3, 2021)

Gushers n cream day 44


----------



## Wayne55 (Sep 4, 2021)

Popping some King Custards today, pumped!


----------



## DEXTERxMORGAN (Sep 8, 2021)

Theseedconnection has a sale 35% off with promo code Taxes35


----------



## Leeski (Sep 8, 2021)

Moon blend & specimen x


----------



## Wayne55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Popping some King Custards today, pumped!


One of the kc's sprouted with 3 catyledon leaves...so this will be interesting. Never had one grow like this before but from what I read the plant usually grows out of it?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 10, 2021)

Dark N Stormy purple pheno. Creamy berry smell creamy taste. Nice evening meds


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 10, 2021)

Keeper pheno Dark n stormy. Smells like green laffy taffy candy. Mouth watering. Awesome evening night meds.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 11, 2021)

Purple flavonoid by Clearwater. First ever DWC run. Extremely purple. Very impressed. Can’t believe my DWC run seemingly turned out decent? What do you guys think?


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 11, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Dark N Stormy purple pheno. Creamy berry smell creamy taste. Nice evening meds
> View attachment 4984083
> View attachment 4984084


You just made me grab 5 packs to hunt from glo. Also got Stay Puft people are sleeping on that one. Will be worth a thousand in 3 months


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 11, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> You just made me grab 5 packs to hunt from glo. Also got Stay Puft people are sleeping on that one. Will be worth a thousand in 3 months


yea the terps on my green pheno are crazy. And those are from popping only the 2 seeds. So I’ve got the rest of the pack to hunt. You shud be very happy with ur 5


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 12, 2021)

My favorite jelly delicious starting to get nice and frosty outdoors. Have two others, one that started flowering way earlier than the others but the nose on this one is just a fantastic standout! Smelling like a grape blow pop right now


----------



## HUF (Sep 14, 2021)

My favorite Dante's Inferno


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 15, 2021)

HUF said:


> My favorite Dante's Inferno View attachment 4987390View attachment 4987391


I got these as freebies. What's the nose?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 16, 2021)

After running a few other breeders I’m convinced not everyone breeding method works ..best fems I ran were rado and clear water hands down .. those other fems idk how they were made but there missing that vigor and fire they just don’t grow the same .. breeding methods make a huge difference

I been offline a while but I did have a run or two
My favorite was alpha Runtz this shit is fire ..I would put this against anyone’s cut of Runtz .. I’m gonna dig thru the rest of the pack


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 16, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> After running a few other breeders I’m convinced not everyone breeding method works ..best fems I ran were rado and clear water hands down .. those other fems idk how they were made but there missing that vigor and fire they just don’t grow the same .. breeding methods make a huge difference
> 
> I been offline a while but I did have a run or two
> My favorite was alpha Runtz this shit is fire ..I would put this against anyone’s cut of Runtz .. I’m gonna dig thru the rest of the pack View attachment 4988600View attachment 4988602View attachment 4988603View attachment 4988604View attachment 4988605View attachment 4988607View attachment 4988606


Looks great man. This purple flavonoid definitely has the richest deep dank funk of any plant I’ve ever grown, inhouse cannarado included. I have some spearmint style I’d love to pop also. your nugs look great man I bet extreme fruit funk there


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 16, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> After running a few other breeders I’m convinced not everyone breeding method works ..best fems I ran were rado and clear water hands down .. those other fems idk how they were made but there missing that vigor and fire they just don’t grow the same .. breeding methods make a huge difference
> 
> I been offline a while but I did have a run or two
> My favorite was alpha Runtz this shit is fire ..I would put this against anyone’s cut of Runtz .. I’m gonna dig thru the rest of the pack View attachment 4988600View attachment 4988602View attachment 4988603View attachment 4988604View attachment 4988605View attachment 4988607View attachment 4988606


Glad ur back bud…. Looks like fire


----------



## Leeski (Sep 19, 2021)

Moon blend & specimen x @ wk3 first time running Clearwater tiki genetics been a joy so far …


----------



## MiselfCare (Sep 19, 2021)

Just started my moon blend last week look forward to following ya along the journey


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2021)

Gushers n cream getting towards the end, super frosty and and stinky pheno-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2021)

Clearwater without a doubt has the best bang for your buck genetics wise. I'd be more confident in running clearwater over some over priced more hyped breeder seed packs. Their Maitai and creamsicle lines produce some epic fuego.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Gushers n cream getting towards the end, super frosty and and stinky pheno-
> View attachment 4990799


Hey man I was wondering how you gauge when to harvest when there is new pistols growing out as your shows. My purple flavonoid is doing the same thing but I feel very confident she is about ripe. Can’t let em grow forever you know?? Thanks. Killer looking pot there man


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Clearwater without a doubt has the best bang for your buck genetics wise. I'd be more confident in running clearwater over some over priced more hyped breeder seed packs. Their Maitai and creamsicle lines produce some epic fuego.


Just scored a pack of their guava x maitai #4 for $75 from glo. Grabbed that and dosimints by sin city too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man I was wondering how you gauge when to harvest when there is new pistols growing out as your shows. My purple flavonoid is doing the same thing but I feel very confident she is about ripe. Can’t let em grow forever you know?? Thanks. Killer looking pot there man


I just look for overall done look of the plant...for instance pistils truning orange/brown and receding into bud, also it has almost a waxy amber glow to colas when its perfect to chop for a 2 day window.. I also keep close track of how many day each plants has been in flower. I hardly ever look thru a scope anymore. 

Some phenos do produce and throw new white pistils right up until harvest- actually some phenos won't stop throwing white pistils so never just harvest by the pisitls alone, always go by the plant as a whole. So if your plant is still throwing white pistils and you think the plant is done you should probably chop- those white pistils will turn orange/ brown once they are chopped and drying.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 22, 2021)

Specimen X #3 just a absolutely incredible experience to watch grow. Had red stems since early veg, been kicking up the stink these last few weeks, dark purple almost black in color. #1 has a little lighter purpling going on and a good frosting. Ended up ordering another pack. I also have a few packs of Cool Blue from the devil driver drop to get into.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 22, 2021)

I’m gonna guess and just say my soil method sucks, DWC rocks, or possibly Clearwater just has some gas but… I’ve never grown a plant that stinks as bad as purple flavonoid. Sticky icky greasy gassy dank. Gas and pepper. It’s insane man. I’ve never had a gassy strain until this one I guess, or I’ll even say heck maybe I wasn’t doing other stuff proper? I don’t know? I know I’m leaving for a four day rock and roll festival in Louisville Kentucky at midnight and I can’t water this DWC anymore and don’t have any friends. It’s ready. Very cloudy. Less amber than I ever harvested at…. But man maybe it’ll get me really high? Smells fire, looks fire, I feel good about it. Gonna have to get my chainsaw out. Thickest main trunk I ever had. 

I love you all and I love growing weed. This purple flav is INSANE! Have a good one fam. Two nights of Metallica coming up. Also cypress hill, Staind, snoop dog, anthrax, priest…. Have a good one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m gonna guess and just say my soil method sucks, DWC rocks, or possibly Clearwater just has some gas but… I’ve never grown a plant that stinks as bad as purple flavonoid. Sticky icky greasy gassy dank. Gas and pepper. It’s insane man. I’ve never had a gassy strain until this one I guess, or I’ll even say heck maybe I wasn’t doing other stuff proper? I don’t know? I know I’m leaving for a four day rock and roll festival in Louisville Kentucky at midnight and I can’t water this DWC anymore and don’t have any friends. It’s ready. Very cloudy. Less amber than I ever harvested at…. But man maybe it’ll get me really high? Smells fire, looks fire, I feel good about it. Gonna have to get my chainsaw out. Thickest main trunk I ever had.
> 
> I love you all and I love growing weed. This purple flav is INSANE! Have a good one fam. Two nights of Metallica coming up. Also cypress hill, Staind, snoop dog, anthrax, priest…. Have a good one.


Riot Fest? My buddy went to the Chicago one last week.

DWC blows soil away, period. You won't come anywhere near those results with soil. Super glad to hear of your successful purple flav!


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Riot Fest? My buddy went to the Chicago one last week.
> 
> DWC blows soil away, period. You won't come anywhere near those results with soil. Super glad to hear of your successful purple flav!


Louder than life.

thanks man. I honestly had no idea how to DWC. Had a loose reference, dude said give 1:1:1 of the GH trio until flower. Then cut it to like 0:1:1 of the trio. That’s all I did man. That and some southern ag GFF. Ph to like 6. The yield… I haven’t weighed. Haven’t cut…

this is the largest yield I’ve ever had out of probably over 100 indoor plants by now…..

HATE the idea of growing in a bucket of water. The earth and dirt are…. Foundation man. To me. Can’t believe how well the “growing in water” worked. Ive never had “hydro”, until ive now grown it. Very thick base. Huge roots. Just overall pleased. Thanks for the kind words. Have a good day man.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Clearwater without a doubt has the best bang for your buck genetics wise. I'd be more confident in running clearwater over some over priced more hyped breeder seed packs. Their Maitai and creamsicle lines produce some epic fuego.


Bro some other breeders had me second guessing my green thumb I could not get them to perform

I should have known it wasn’t me Bc all of my bag seed with real genetics I picked out the bags performed and the clone only cuts really shined

clearwater is my fave atm .. I have some brainstew (Tk x runtz) and wedding cake x cream sickle..the sickles have this crazy lower branching that looks like a mini palm tree it’s insane and the stalks are flat like aloe vera leaves ..I have a little project spot I’m running two gavita pro 1700 in a 4x8 with a huge mix of stuff maybe 12-15 diff kinds .. I’m new to led so this run might not be the prettiest but it’s just a pheno hunt really .. the brainstew is growing exactly like my alpha so I kno it’s a Runtz leaner

At my little spot I just got the sun system photobio tx 680 and that pdx2 controller and it’s dope I like it more than the gavita and controller.. but those gavitas are powerful they were making the plants deformed .. I have all the cuts from the other spot but I’m gonna grow some haze also I have some babies ready to flower


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 24, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> After running a few other breeders I’m convinced not everyone breeding method works ..best fems I ran were rado and clear water hands down .. those other fems idk how they were made but there missing that vigor and fire they just don’t grow the same .. breeding methods make a huge difference
> 
> I been offline a while but I did have a run or two
> My favorite was alpha Runtz this shit is fire ..I would put this against anyone’s cut of Runtz .. I’m gonna dig thru the rest of the pack View attachment 4988600View attachment 4988602View attachment 4988603View attachment 4988604View attachment 4988605View attachment 4988607View attachment 4988606


You ever run Crane City Genetics because that is a very bold statement sir !


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 24, 2021)

Here's a final pic of the gushers n cream before chop-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 24, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> You ever run Crane City Genetics because that is a very bold statement sir !


It's not bold, clearwater in my opinion is a better bang for your buck than crane city. 1st off>crane only gives you 6 fem seeds per pack and they're pricey now, clearwater hooks it up with bean count at a fraction of the price.

Crane city has some fire no doubt but let's be real- most of us like growing stuff on the cookies/gelato side of the weed spectrum- crane city does not have some more magical gelato crosses than Clearwater.. at this point breeders are working with similar genetics when it comes to indica type crosses, they just put their own spin on it. Also from what I've seen crane city is not better than clearwater, if anything I'd even lean towards clearwater based on the size of their genetic lineup alone.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 24, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> You ever run Crane City Genetics because that is a very bold statement sir !


lol my bad scoot nah I haven’t 

Theres a lot of breeders who been out for years with the same one or two popular strains crossed to everything I just skip those nowadays.. there’s no reason u should have a company that long and only be known for 1 strain


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 24, 2021)

Couple stardawg x apple fritter got chopped at day 65. Good yields and they smell super chemmy


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 24, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Couple stardawg x apple fritter got chopped at day 65. Good yields and they smell super chemmyView attachment 4994665View attachment 4994667View attachment 4994669View attachment 4994671


Dude those thing looks like some fire fritter leaners.....nice.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> It's not bold, clearwater in my opinion is a better bang for your buck than crane city. 1st off>crane only gives you 6 fem seeds per pack and they're pricey now, clearwater hooks it up with bean count at a fraction of the price.
> 
> Crane city has some fire no doubt but let's be real- most of us like growing stuff on the cookies/gelato side of the weed spectrum- crane city does not have some more magical gelato crosses than Clearwater.. at this point breeders are working with similar genetics when it comes to indica type crosses, they just put their own spin on it. Also from what I've seen crane city is not better than clearwater, if anything I'd even lean towards clearwater based on the size of their genetic lineup alone.


Truth here Crane has some fire but we are talking genetics here. I'd rather buy 5 packs of clearwater and find that magic girl instead of the mediocre your guaranteed out of crane. There are some unicorns in crane too but at 250 a pack ill pass and I have popped 2 packs and sold one. Found 1 Fire Zhit keeper and I just now popped my gaf freebies I'm ready to pop these dark and stormy. I have a maita cut I'd like to see if I can find a suitable female that leans maita.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 25, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Truth here Crane has some fire but we are talking genetics here. I'd rather buy 5 packs of clearwater and find that magic girl instead of the mediocre your guaranteed out of crane. There are some unicorns in crane too but at 250 a pack ill pass and I have popped 2 packs and sold one. Found 1 Fire Zhit keeper and I just now popped my gaf freebies I'm ready to pop these dark and stormy. I have a maita cut I'd like to see if I can find a suitable female that leans maita.


That what I'm saying dude these gushers n cream have some unbelievablely great structure, I know someone else running them getting the same results. I also have brainstew, sugar rush and project 4516 x runtz in veg right now- can't wait to see what these will produce. Ya don't think crane is going to be throwing something much better than clearwater that would warrant dropping $250+ (way more $ than that on auctions) on 6 fems beans. You could get 3 packs of clearwater for that price if doing some economy shopping on glo.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 25, 2021)

I’m thinking about getting ecsd x 4516 .. I’m curious on that 4516 crossed to sour if I can get the 4516 growth with sour everything else I’d be happy


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That what I'm saying dude these gushers n cream have some unbelievablely great structure, I know someone else running them getting the same results. I also have brainstew, sugar rush and project 4516 x runtz in veg right now- can't wait to see what these will produce. Ya don't think crane is going to be throwing something much better than clearwater that would warrant dropping $250+ (way more $ than that on auctions) on 6 fems beans. You could get 3 packs of clearwater for that price if doing some economy shopping on glo.


I just scored big on glo I sent him some extra customers he hooked it up. I have friends that are gonna help me hunt no way I can pop it all lol.


----------



## Jules1976 (Sep 25, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> thinking about buying a couple packs of their MaiTai crosses but theres not much info out there on these guys
> 
> Has anyone grown or smoked MaiTai or any Clearwater strains?


Leeski who is a member on here is currently doing a grow dairy with clearwater strains


----------



## AlienAthena (Sep 26, 2021)

which MaiTai and Creamsicle crosses have been the fastest flowering for yall?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 27, 2021)

What does male pollen added to a female plant make seed wise? Regs?
I hunted some orange cookies Mac by cap and had a really good looking male. Didn’t wanna waste it so I used a small bit of pollen on one marked branch of purple flavonoid. Chopped that branch and found about 8-10 seeds in it! Very excited. Just wondering if they’ll be fems or not. Orange cookies Mac by cap x purple flavonoid by Clearwater. Sounds dank?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 27, 2021)

D


silverhazefiend said:


> I’m thinking about getting ecsd x 4516 .. I’m curious on that 4516 crossed to sour if I can get the 4516 growth with sour everything else I’d be happy


Damn does glo have that?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> What does male pollen added to a female plant make seed wise? Regs?
> I hunted some orange cookies Mac by cap and had a really good looking male. Didn’t wanna waste it so I used a small bit of pollen on one marked branch of purple flavonoid. Chopped that branch and found about 8-10 seeds in it! Very excited. Just wondering if they’ll be fems or not. Orange cookies Mac by cap x purple flavonoid by Clearwater. Sounds dank?


Yep, those will be regular male female seeds. 

If a female plant produces pollen, either from herming out or being purposely reversed, the beans it creates will be female only/feminized.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> D
> 
> Damn does glo have that?


Yea ima grab it this week and the war heads s1 

I just ordered the Fanta x grape gas and marshmallow x grape gas ..gummies x grape gas should be fire I had a chance to smell / buy the cut for like 750 the gummies”breeder cut” y’all know how that goes but it did smell fire off a sub par grow

clear water has a new warheads drop.. I didn’t get of the blue razz crosses but maybe next month I might have some extra dough for a couple packs they didn’t entice me being that I prefer more 1:1 crosses but apple fritter adds this crazy sweet incense smell in the room I like

also I collected some pollen from a lemon tree x strawberries and cream super early flowering male .. in comparison the other males are about to drop and I collected him a week and a half ago ..I read something about early males not being good for breeding but I also read a lot of bull shit online so I’ll just take my chances

Im gonna use him on those hazes
Killer A5 , Super Malawi, Thai chi


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, those will be regular male female seeds.
> 
> If a female plant produces pollen, either from herming out or being purposely reversed, the beans it creates will be female only/feminized.


Ahhh I got you. So I need to do a run of these and use some silver solution on the best one to reverse it and make a batch of fem seeds yeah? This is exciting. Sort of. I know it’s pollen chucking. I know this first batch won’t be worth a damn…. But man if there’s a few good ones and I can reverse the best and then grow those out and pick the best pheno… I may have something.

Also purple Flavonoid is best I ever grown bag appeal wise. It’s frosty white orange hairs and purple. Very strong earthy pepper scent. Small fruit zing. Not a lot. Rock hard nugs. All the small buds are small pine cones. I love it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Ahhh I got you. So I need to do a run of these and use some silver solution on the best one to reverse it and make a batch of fem seeds yeah? This is exciting. Sort of. I know it’s pollen chucking. I know this first batch won’t be worth a damn…. But man if there’s a few good ones and I can reverse the best and then grow those out and pick the best pheno… I may have something.
> 
> Also purple Flavonoid is best I ever grown bag appeal wise. It’s frosty white orange hairs and purple. Very strong earthy pepper scent. Small fruit zing. Not a lot. Rock hard nugs. All the small buds are small pine cones. I love it.


Im guessing the seeds you just made will produce some killer phenos. Thats why I got hooked chucking, my first crosses were much better than I thought they were gonna be. 

I say give those seeds a go, you'll be all good!


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 29, 2021)

Chopped a few more stardawg x apple fritter at day 70. I stopped feeding nutrients a little too early and the leaves got a little crispy. These are solid yielders with stardawg dominant aromas. I'm getting a lot of acrid mothball, chem, trash stank in the smell department. Revegging my favorites to hopefully grow again.


----------



## Zilman (Oct 3, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to know if i'm doing something wrong, I can't germinate the kushmints-based crosses, it's the first time that I can't germinate seeds.
> My technique is a tupperware with a towel soaked in water, in 24 / 48h maximum it germinates, but the seeds of Clearwater rot and blackened.
> I've spent € 240 for seeds that don't germinate, and I manage to germinate seeds that I have kept for 10 years so it's not my storage the problem. And the seeds look small and immature.


I fill the pot with soil, water it and insert the seed directly into the soil so that the top of the seed is visible. After 3-4 days, a sprout appears. 

If I were you, I would turn to a breeder to replace the seeds. 
As a rule, breeders are very friendly and customer-oriented.
Clearwater has very solid reputation.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Oct 3, 2021)

Zilman said:


> I fill the pot with soil, water it and insert the seed directly into the soil so that the top of the seed is visible. After 3-4 days, a sprout appears.
> 
> If I were you, I would turn to a breeder to replace the seeds.
> As a rule, breeders are very friendly and customer-oriented.
> Clearwater has very solid reputation.


Hi thanks, i deleted the post, and i directly adressed the message to Clearwater. I've tried to plant directly in soil too, and i waited 1 weeks, then i searched the seeds in the soil and she was rot. Maybe the long travelling kill'd it.


----------



## Zilman (Oct 3, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Hi thanks, i deleted the post, and i directly adressed the message to Clearwater. I've tried to plant directly in soil too, and i waited 1 weeks, then i searched the seeds in the soil and she was rot. Maybe the long travelling kill'd it.


Maybe summer and hot weather


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 6, 2021)

Purple flavonoid. No flash no filter. Hardest nugs I’ve ever grown by far. Only 1/3rd of a quart jar comes out to a whole O. Largest yield ever. One small branch gave me 29g. Bet there’s east 10+. First DWC nugs ever too. Can’t imagine going back to soil after these results….


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 6, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Purple flavonoid. No flash no filter. Hardest nugs I’ve ever grown by far. Only 1/3rd of a quart jar comes out to a whole O. Largest yield ever. One small branch gave me 29g. Bet there’s east 10+. First DWC nugs ever too. Can’t imagine going back to soil after these results….
> View attachment 5003806


Kick ass job. I said same thing after my first dwc harvest, blew my mind.


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 7, 2021)

Just started a Black Orchard. I’ll be back with pics in a few months.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Oct 11, 2021)

Cool Blue 
Blue Razzicle X Devil Driver 
Day 51F. Loud blueberry popsicle terps, icy.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Oct 14, 2021)

Clearwater’s “Mint Smash” ( Kushmints x Mai tai) @ 70 days *^^ one word; impressive. She’s Oozing of Dank Kush doughy sweet pine tree funk w/ a unique blend of a creamy minty purps coming thru her. Something special! Terps are well blended and layered. Can't wait to see how it transfers during the cure. I was running a couple different breeders vs each other to see what is going to get attention sooner than later… 
Relentless -Frosted cherry cookie
Archive- Tropical fusion
Jungleboys- Banana punch x (NBK x sherb) 
Exotic’s “Krazy runtz” 
Bulletproofs “Double Impact”


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Oct 14, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m thinking about getting ecsd x 4516 .. I’m curious on that 4516 crossed to sour if I can get the 4516 growth with sour everything else I’d be happy


Hey buds, I was thinking same thing! My friend ran LIT's (Motor Breath x 4516) can't remember the strain name and only popped a couple beans. The one I sampled via joint had a strong musky chemmy kush earthy cream nose w/ beautiful bud structure; frost covered fat swollen calyxes, like mini grenades. When smoking It was very noticeable that it was "Gelato'd" up with creamy sweetness/fruity overcoming the Kushy Chem hints. It made me wonder though what could be found in those packs or more importantly the "optimus prime" ( ECSD x 4516) I think the ECSD wld be awesome paired to 4516.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 14, 2021)

Moon blend & specimen x just flipped


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Oct 14, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Just started a Black Orchard. I’ll be back with pics in a few months.


 Going to be flame! That One I'm very excited for out of the Apple mints x's. When I found out the lineage of "Warheads" (Apple Fritter x Seed Junky's (Sour D x Animal Cookies bx2) I grabbed the S1 and the Apples & Bananas cross to see what's up


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 14, 2021)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> Hey buds, I was thinking same thing! My friend ran LIT's (Motor Breath x 4516) can't remember the strain name and only popped a couple beans. The one I sampled via joint had a strong musky chemmy kush earthy cream nose w/ beautiful bud structure; frost covered fat swollen calyxes, like mini grenades. When smoking It was very noticeable that it was "Gelato'd" up with creamy sweetness/fruity overcoming the Kushy Chem hints. It made me wonder though what could be found in those packs or more importantly the "optimus prime" ( ECSD x 4516) I think the ECSD wld be awesome paired to 4516.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 14, 2021)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> Going to be flame! That One I'm very excited for out of the Apple mints x's. When I found out the lineage of "Warheads" (Apple Fritter x Seed Junky's (Sour D x Animal Cookies bx2) I grabbed the S1 and the Apples & Bananas cross to see what's up


i Grabbed pow and warheads s1 .. POW is sour d x warheads ..and thunder clap and a bunch of other stuff ..I’m about to start running my old beans and making my own crosses so I’m trying to slow down on gear for now


----------



## RSTXVIII (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi everyone, is Darkstar genetics seedbank is a legit place to get Clearwater gear? I grabbed the thunderclap here, the package was sealed. 

And weed guardians family tree is legit too? I grabed Spearmint style here. And the package of spearmint style was not sealed.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 15, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Hi everyone, is Darkstar genetics seedbank is a legit place to get Clearwater gear? I grabbed the thunderclap here, the package was sealed.
> 
> And weed guardians family tree is legit too? I grabed Spearmint style here. And the package of spearmint style was not sealed.


I’ve never heard of either bank but all my Clearwater packs came unsealed


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 15, 2021)

Came from work only to find over ten ounces trimmed up for me. Purple flavonoid by Clearwater genetics. 16oz can BTW….

so much pot. I don’t deserve this much. Can’t believe the yield. First DWC. Strongest frostiest definitely stinkiest buds I’ve ever grown. After I finish these soil plants I’m just gonna do water. Can’t argue with the results.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 15, 2021)

That’s how I feel about coco I just switched back .. I bought it by mistake but it turned out to be a good one .. now I’m running it again with the right coco nutrients so we’ll see


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 15, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Came from work only to find over ten ounces trimmed up for me. Purple flavonoid by Clearwater genetics. 16oz can BTW….
> 
> so much pot. I don’t deserve this much. Can’t believe the yield. First DWC. Strongest frostiest definitely stinkiest buds I’ve ever grown. After I finish these soil plants I’m just gonna do water. Can’t argue with the results.
> 
> View attachment 5010360View attachment 5010361


Hell yeah glad I still have a pack


----------



## RSTXVIII (Oct 16, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I’ve never heard of either bank but all my Clearwater packs came unsealed


Ok because none of them germinate, and im good to germinate seed. And Clearwater don't anwser me.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 16, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Ok because none of them germinate, and im good to germinate seed. And Clearwater don't anwser me.


I’d just stick with GLO when it comes to buying Clearwater 

he has the cheapest prices and Clearwater sends him all of his new drops first


----------



## RSTXVIII (Oct 16, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I’d just stick with GLO when it comes to buying Clearwater
> 
> he has the cheapest prices and Clearwater sends him all of his new drops first


Yes i know but he don't ship where i live


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 16, 2021)

what happened to the Clearwater discord

did it disappear for anyone else?


----------



## Dbden420 (Oct 16, 2021)

Same here


----------



## hellofreshy (Oct 16, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> what happened to the Clearwater discord
> 
> did it disappear for anyone else?


yup cant see it too


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 16, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


What’s goin on?


----------



## LilScarface93 (Oct 16, 2021)

Basically a former employee is trying to tank the company by spreading false info. Looks like they’re trying to contain it


----------



## LilScarface93 (Oct 16, 2021)

Someone hacked @cleawater_labs don’t know about discord though


----------



## Etour (Oct 16, 2021)

Clearwater labs on ig is trashing Clearwater. Seems to me like a drisgruntled employee


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 17, 2021)

Don’t understand why they deleted the discord though 

someone mentioned the IG that was slandering them and minutes later the whole discord was gone

why not just address it instead of deleting the whole discord


----------



## LilScarface93 (Oct 17, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Don’t understand why they deleted the discord though
> 
> someone mentioned the IG that was slandering them and minutes later the whole discord was gone
> 
> why not just address it instead of deleting the whole discord


Yeah I don’t get that part either


----------



## Wayne55 (Oct 18, 2021)

I came here for answers on why Clearwater discord vanished but it looks like the mystery continues.

I flipped the king custard a couple days ago and everything looks good. 2 different phenos from my noob perspective with one type having spearmint leaves and the other having a more normal indica looking leaf.

The one that grew with 3 catyledons had an extra branch that grew weird/fugly so I amputated it. Doesn't seem to have effected much else.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Oct 18, 2021)

Spreading false info or telling the truth about a company that only has your $$ in mind?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 18, 2021)

This Creamsicle #4 definitely benefits from a cure. Been in the jar a cpl of months and holy shit the last cpl of weeks the smells really opened up. Huge earthy spicy sweet nose thats really intoxicating. Really smooth heavy smoke and relaxing high. Cant argue with that bag appeal either. Didnt know much about the strain bought it because of a pretty photo on IG but definitely not a disappointer. 

this was just from 1 seed so glad i got another 9 beans to go thru. May do a full scrog run


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 19, 2021)

originalphenohunters said:


> Spreading false info or telling the truth about a company that only has your $$ in mind?


What are you talking about? Do you expect breeders to be charities and give away gear for free or something?


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 19, 2021)

When a company produces 5 lines or more in a year, with no testing, they clearly want your money


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 19, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> When a company produces 5 lines or more in a year, with no testing, they clearly want your money


Lol testing? You know nobody is working lines or testing anymore they just take two strains and smash them.


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 19, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Lol testing? You know nobody is working lines or testing anymore they just take two strains and smash them.


Thats my point exactly, smash two hype cuts together for money.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 19, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Thats my point exactly, smash two hype cuts together for money.


But that's all anyone is doing nowadays. I have been running a lot of fem seeds the past few years and I would be fooling myself if I called 99% of that crap even breeding lol legit clone on clone on clone... on clone. But I have been overall happy as hell with the results and it's just kind of what the game has evolved to with increasing legalization and internet (forums/ strainly etc). Used to be people who loved the plant.. took risks and made sacrifices who were doing the breeding. Now it's any clown in any growing number of states who bought some colloidal silver off Amazon and a tray of clones from pink box or some shit. But even most of the ones who love the plant have sold out at this point and are making fems at $10+ a seed lol writing is on the wall. You want to make the real money is fems and autos


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Oct 19, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> But that's all anyone is doing nowadays. I have been running a lot of fem seeds the past few years and I would be fooling myself if I called 99% of that crap even breeding lol legit clone on clone on clone... on clone. But I have been overall happy as hell with the results and it's just kind of what the game has evolved to with increasing legalization and internet (forums/ strainly etc). Used to be people who loved the plant.. took risks and made sacrifices who were doing the breeding. Now it's any clown in any growing number of states who bought some colloidal silver off Amazon and a tray of clones from pink box or some shit. But even most of the ones who love the plant have sold out at this point and are making fems at $10+ a seed lol writing is on the wall. You want to make the real money is fems and autos


You're exactly right....

OP


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 19, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> But that's all anyone is doing nowadays. I have been running a lot of fem seeds the past few years and I would be fooling myself if I called 99% of that crap even breeding lol legit clone on clone on clone... on clone.


Yeah, that's what almost everyone is doing. Stabilizing takes too much time and space (=$$$) and by the time you finish nobody wants it anymore (Gorilla Glue BX5 anyone?)

Testing, as I understand it, is running your gear before you sell it, at a minimum to make sure it won't pollinate your custies gardens. Preferably you send it out to multiple people to test and get pics but it seems hard to find reliable testers.

So are you all saying Clearwater doesn't even run them once before dropping? Just because they put out 5 a year doesn't mean they haven't run them. I don't know shit but I think they are a big flower operation so they probably have the space. Don't they post pics on their 'gram? 

These people are running businesses they should have their own web sites with proper pics and descriptions of all their gear.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Oct 19, 2021)

Cool Blue 
Blue Razzicle X Devil Driver 
Collab with TikiMadMan at day 60F. Strong blueberry popsicle terps.


----------



## Gwood703 (Oct 19, 2021)

Cuntz (C4xRuntz) one week into cure


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Oct 19, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Hi everyone, is Darkstar genetics seedbank is a legit place to get Clearwater gear? I grabbed the thunderclap here, the package was sealed.
> 
> And weed guardians family tree is legit too? I grabed Spearmint style here. And the package of spearmint style was not sealed.


WGFT is legit as it gets. I've made plenty of orders w/ WG and would highly recommend them. Anything from Clearwater's creamsicle and fritter crosses are just older bland packaging. Enjoy your Thunderclap- Spearmint style.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 20, 2021)

Outdoor dantes inferno


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 20, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> When a company produces 5 lines or more in a year, with no testing, they clearly want your money


Agreed. 


MyBallzItch said:


> Lol testing? You know nobody is working lines or testing anymore they just take two strains and smash them.


I feel like you can't really say that when you don't know even close to 10% of all breeders in the world. I'm sure a good majority (80-90%) of seed sellers don't work lines or test, but there are definitely breeders that test or work their lines. It does suck that the majority just pollen chuck two hype strains, or a hype clone and just chucks pollen at it.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 20, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I feel like you can't really say that when you don't know even close to 10% of all breeders in the world. I'm sure a good majority (80-90%) of seed sellers don't work lines or test, but there are definitely breeders that test or work their lines. It does suck that the majority just pollen chuck two hype strains, or a hype clone and just chucks pollen at it.


Like i said before oh they test them they throw 15 of each strain in a paper towel and if they have a 80% pop rate they getting released. 

If you get really lucky they throw a couple cats some to grow out just for the pics  . That said CW seems to have made some good choices a lot of nice heat for cheap to be had compared to most other breeders that charge 150 for their lowest price point .


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 20, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I feel like you can't really say that when you don't know even close to 10% of all breeders in the world. I'm sure a good majority (80-90%) of seed sellers don't work lines or test, but there are definitely breeders that test or work their lines. It does suck that the majority just pollen chuck two hype strains, or a hype clone and just chucks pollen at it.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 29, 2021)

Moon blend & specimen x end of wk 3


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 29, 2021)

dark n stormy


----------



## OG Doge (Oct 29, 2021)

My pack of Project 4516 x Apple Mintz popped 12/12, very healthy and vigorous. I have some other 4516 crosses as well and all of them popped out mostly purple, I would say she is a very consistent parent so far.

The market will put out what customers are willing to buy, just because someone did not work on a strain for a decade does not mean they make trash beans. Honestly look at all the euro breeders who have been working the same strains for 20 years, no one wants that shit. Mr. Nice is probably the best breeder alive but is his shit popular? Some of his sativa work is but it is the same old same old that is better when crossed with "hyped" strains, looking at you Ghost Train Haze.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 29, 2021)

I saw a beautiful picture of some tiki/Clearwater collab on IG earlier that looked insane. Wish I had that. Anyone running spearmint style or have ran it? Opinions?

the purple flavonoid is only Clearwater I’ve ran, but leaps and bounds, best I’ve ever had or grown. Better than inhouse. This could be because I did DWC, I don’t know. Wish I had 4 buckets of Clearwater going


----------



## Indoorpro (Oct 31, 2021)

Gotta share the good with the bad …
This run kicking my ass lolol… was lazy and used back coco from the last run…. Stunt all my plants and now this lolol
Cool blue day 10 from flip


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Got a few oreoz crosses. Also some maitai crosses i cant wait to pop. Have some ice cream cake x blue razzicle in veg currently. Looking for an icc pheno


----------



## OG Doge (Oct 31, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Gotta share the good with the bad …
> This run kicking my ass lolol… was lazy and used back coco from the last run…. Stunt all my plants and now this lolol
> Cool blue day 10 from flip
> View attachment 5019987View attachment 5019988View attachment 5019989


Yeah, reusing coco is not a good idea, I did it before and caused nothing but problems. I was being lazy and tried saving myself some money but in reality I fucked myself. I feel your pain, this is why I switched to hydroton, easy to wash and reuse.


----------



## Indoorpro (Oct 31, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Yeah, reusing coco is not a good idea, I did it before and caused nothing but problems. I was being lazy and tried saving myself some money but in reality I fucked myself. I feel your pain, this is why I switched to hydroton, easy to wash and reuse.


Same thing i did….. sure fuck me over big time lolol


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Oct 31, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Gotta share the good with the bad …
> This run kicking my ass lolol… was lazy and used back coco from the last run…. Stunt all my plants and now this lolol
> Cool blue day 10 from flip
> View attachment 5019987View attachment 5019988View attachment 5019989


RIP


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2021)

Got a few white hot guava going though only seedlings. The flavor combos sound intriguing. 
Whg on right


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 1, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got a few white hot guava going though only seedlings. The flavor combos sound intriguing.
> Whg on right
> View attachment 5020957


Nice been thinking about popping some of mine soon. Might do morning remedy too that's mimosa x maitai


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 1, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Ok because none of them germinate, and im good to germinate seed. And Clearwater don't anwser me.


What packs did you get? I have a bunch of packs of clearwater, a while back a 1 pack that had some hurting/unviable seeds. I got a hold of clearwater and he took care of me, he went above and beyond to take care me and sent me free packs.

I have to say other than that, I've gotten absolute killer results from clearwater- they have some the best crosses for half what you'll pay for other breeders. Here's a gushers n cream I just took down.


http://imgur.com/a/gFwvKiw


----------



## bcr500 (Nov 4, 2021)

I’m looking to pick up some Clearwater packs from glo. What are some of the better crosses to pick up? New and old crosses.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 4, 2021)

Is Clearwater's Oreoz and Cookies & Cream the same as 3rd Coast?


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 4, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Is Clearwater's Oreoz and Cookies & Cream the same as 3rd Coast?


Oreoz is 3rd c&c is exotic


----------



## budlover44 (Nov 4, 2021)

Anyone did done a smoke test on that there purple flanavoid by chance here? 
I am thinking trying my freebees. from CC, thanks


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 5, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Oreoz is 3rd c&c is exotic


Different phenos of same cross?


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 5, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Different phenos of same cross?


Pretty sure they use they all use breeders cuts so they would be similar if they both have the same cross


----------



## hellofreshy (Nov 5, 2021)

just pop some jellykinz, rainbow squishee, purple payload, apple tartz and some storm surge .
apple tartz is very vigorous


----------



## Wayne55 (Nov 6, 2021)

King custard 3 weeks from flip



Feels like it's flowering fast but still too new to know for sure?


----------



## budlover44 (Nov 7, 2021)

bcr500 said:


> I’m looking to pick up some Clearwater packs from glo. What are some of the better crosses to pick up? New and old crosses.


I tried white hot guava and recommend it after another member kindly suggested it too me, Lemon tree crosses, TK mixes seem popular so I am doing I GSC X triangle kush. I think its what type of plants do you like as you might like stuff I dont so that will help you if you mention it I suppose, good luck!


----------



## wierdly (Nov 11, 2021)

budlover44 said:


> Anyone did done a smoke test on that there purple flanavoid by chance here?
> I am thinking trying my freebees. from CC, thanks


   I had one Purple Flav outta 10 creamsicle crosses, It wasnt the biggest yielder, But a short stocky plant with solid frosty buds. It had the most smell and flavor of the group. I didnt get the purple pheno, mine just tasted like another cookie cross. But a good one to look through.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 15, 2021)

specimen x & moon blend @wk 5


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 16, 2021)

anybody buy Diamond Hands and had a hard time germinating the seeds?

Ive popped half the pack and haven't been able to get 1 above dirt yet

kinda disappointed cause i wanted a zkittlez cross in the grow im doing and all my other zkittlez crosses are regs

wish GLO was still around so i could get another pack but oh well

ordered Rainbow Belts x Now n Later directly from Clearwater to take Diamond Hands spot...hopefully they dont take long to ship so i can pop them

dont want them to be too far behind the plants i already started


----------



## hellofreshy (Nov 16, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> anybody buy Diamond Hands and had a hard time germinating the seeds?
> 
> Ive popped half the pack and haven't been able to get 1 above dirt yet
> 
> ...


ahaha really glo is not around anymore ? i never got my freebies was suppose to get for spending over 200$ ,was suppose to get a obama kush x runtz and a guava squeeshh but got none ,ill never order from him again


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 20, 2021)

Clearwaterbuds said:


> Lol lots of things I would LOVE to elaborate on guys. Hit the discord. Chat with me


You the legit Clearwater ? What's the discord link.


----------



## Wayne55 (Nov 20, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> You the legit Clearwater ? What's the discord link.


Yes, it is


I could also use an invite to discord


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> You the legit Clearwater ? What's the discord link.


Haha ya that's legit clearwater....is name is Johnny Clearwater


----------



## Wayne55 (Nov 20, 2021)

King custard 5 weeks from flip


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 20, 2021)

Malt milkshake. I need a better camera


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2021)

Just decided to check out their new site. He’s been hyping it up on IG for a while so I finally took a look. Snagged a pack of “moon blend” for $70. I’ve been wanting to run some Clearwater gear for a while now. May have to go back later for dark & stormy.


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just decided to check out their new site. He’s been hyping it up on IG for a while so I finally took a look. Snagged a pack of “moon blend” for $70. I’ve been wanting to run some Clearwater gear for a while now. May have to go back later for dark & stormy.


Link?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Link?








Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC







cwidesignandconsulting.com





Works like GLO. He’ll send you an invoice after you check out.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking out. I went with the Dark & Stormy right away and rainbow belts x Now n Laters


----------



## GringoStar (Nov 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Poppin' these rare gems today-
> View attachment 4961380


How are these turning out for you, bud? Interested on hearing about the brainstew if you ended up going with it.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 21, 2021)

Specimen x & moon blend start of wk7


----------



## higher self (Nov 21, 2021)

Glad Clearwater has a direct site & prices are good imo. I'm committed to not buying anymore seeds atm but very tempting on some packs I was eyeing for awhile. I did flip a Bittersweet plant a few days ago, it fits the name I guess with a funky & sweet stem rub smell. Very vigorous plant, can't wait to see how this one preforms.


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free shipping as well. Damn this guy is about to kill it. Great prices. This is what breeders should be doing. Maybe he can help set/influence a new trend?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 21, 2021)

Goddamn looks like i gotta get some specimen x 

Holy guck his new devil driver line looks like some insane shit given hiw amazing creamsicle was i expect it all to be legit


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 21, 2021)

Is that website for sure legit? I been ordering some Clearwater, but that site has more choices. 


Here are some pictures of my finished Granny’s Apple
Sass. I had 4 phenos that I finished out all were very nice, one of these two will be staying around after I smoke some more to decide which.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 21, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> Is that website for sure legit? I been ordering some Clearwater, but that site has more choices.
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of my finished Granny’s Apple
> ...


yeah thats Clearwaters site

he just launched it a few days ago


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 21, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> Is that website for sure legit? I been ordering some Clearwater, but that site has more choices.
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of my finished Granny’s Apple
> ...


Ill tell you if my beans dont show up


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Nov 22, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Free shipping as well. Damn this guy is about to kill it. Great prices. This is what breeders should be doing. Maybe he can help set/influence a new trend?


I definitely think Clearwater will cause a shift and be a leader in the seed game with how differently they're doing things


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 22, 2021)

At that price and quality, its definitely hard to beat. Maybe how reasonably priced his beans are is what causes people to overlook them XD


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 22, 2021)

Clearwater is a dark horse. Every Clearwater pic I’ve ever seen has been amazing and I look forward every single day to smoking my lone clearerwater purple flavonoid plant. It’s unreal. Creamy rich nugs.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 22, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> I definitely think Clearwater will cause a shift and be a leader in the seed game with how differently they're doing things


12 fems for $70-$100. It changed my spending in a day. I was waiting on the JBC sale to pick up some exotic gear. Namely red runtz and scotty too hottie. It would still be over $200 for 12 seeds.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 22, 2021)

3 of my 4 Clearwater packs are kind of immature. Just by visual I'd guess 25-30% of them hoes will NOT pop. Honestly don't know how they even got put in the vials, I wouldn't personally do it, but I guess they figure at the price they sell them we should be happy with what we get. Looking forward to trying some of the finished product though, you guys that post pics are killing it!


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 22, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Free shipping as well. Damn this guy is about to kill it. Great prices. This is what breeders should be doing. Maybe he can help set/influence a new trend?


Thanks for the link. My neighbor just got an order in from some seedbank for some CW genetics. Sent him the link. He really had to do some looking for whatever it was he was after.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 24, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> 3 of my 4 Clearwater packs are kind of immature. Just by visual I'd guess 25-30% of them hoes will NOT pop. Honestly don't know how they even got put in the vials, I wouldn't personally do it, but I guess they figure at the price they sell them we should be happy with what we get. Looking forward to trying some of the finished product though, you guys that post pics are killing it!


which packs do you have that look immature?

I just went through the same thing with my pack of Diamond Hands

out of 12 seeds 8 of them looked immature and didnt pop

3 cracked but never grew tails(I still put them in the dirt but they never sprouted)

I just put the only one that grew a tail in the dirt last night


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 26, 2021)

Anybody grow the Bad Root? Rainbow Belts x Apple Mints cross.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 27, 2021)

Specimen x end of wk7


----------



## Zilman (Nov 28, 2021)

Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC







www.cwidesignandconsulting.com


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 28, 2021)

Zilman said:


> Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


promo code: CWGENETICS


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 28, 2021)

Diamond hands
Black n blue
King custard

I have since gotten a few more packs and they were all some big dino egg looking things. Must haves just been there luck of the draw


----------



## wierdly (Nov 28, 2021)

Sunnyside formally One plant has three or four of Clearwater strains for 30 an eighth. The two I have tried have been fire. So far the Lemon freeze pop was the best next to Apple Fritter s1. They also have Mai Tai and a couple othe Mai Tai crosses, and live rosin from those strains. $90 a g I need to start washing some fresh frozen and pressing my own, that stuff tastes amazing!


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 28, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> promo code: CWGENETICS


Does this code expire soon?


----------



## superdank330 (Nov 29, 2021)

Dante's inferno not sure what day. Looks to be a early finisher on this plant but we'll see


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 30, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Free shipping as well. Damn this guy is about to kill it. Great prices. This is what breeders should be doing. Maybe he can help set/influence a new trend?


I wish more breeders would sell direct. That’s one of the main reasons I’m such a huge fan of Rado and I’m glad more breeders are starting to do it. The moon blend was supposed to come in today but USPS is being slow. I went ahead and ordered a pack of maitai 4 x apples n bananas just now. Once I get paid I’m snagging horchata x blue razzsicle and one warheads and one now n later cross as well, but I haven’t decided which ones yet.

I’m hoping for crazy tropical fruit terps with the maitai x apples n bananas. I’ve been wanting to run some Clearwater gear for a while now and this is a way better deal than any of the seedbanks.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Dec 1, 2021)

Goddamn i bought from that clearwater website and he shipped for free... to AUSTRALIA. Must have cost him a damn fortune he wld have made nothing on them beans !


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 2, 2021)

I got a text today that my moon blend finally landed at my PO box about 30 minutes after the post office closed. Looking forward to picking that up tomorrow. Got the apples n bananas x maitai and Gary Payton x now n later ordered, and I’m going back for the Valkyrie after I pay some bills.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 2, 2021)

as far as terps on the Dante's inferno nothing really standing out right now


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I wish more breeders would sell direct. That’s one of the main reasons I’m such a huge fan of Rado and I’m glad more breeders are starting to do it. The moon blend was supposed to come in today but USPS is being slow. I went ahead and ordered a pack of maitai 4 x apples n bananas just now. Once I get paid I’m snagging horchata x blue razzsicle and one warheads and one now n later cross as well, but I haven’t decided which ones yet.
> 
> I’m hoping for crazy tropical fruit terps with the maitai x apples n bananas. I’ve been wanting to run some Clearwater gear for a while now and this is a way better deal than any of the seedbanks.


Seriously I'll probably only order Clearwater's gear direct from their own site from now on, it gives the customer an extra level of confidence ordering direct thru the breeder. I can see clearwater doing very well with direct sales.


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Seriously I'll probably only order Clearwater's gear direct from their own site from now on, it gives the customer an extra level of confidence ordering direct thru the breeder. I can see clearwater doing very well with direct sales.


It used to be GLO for CW but now that he has his own site, CW is just about dead for GLO. I can see saving $50-100 on a lot of his packs. But just like $10 or so? Yeah Id rather go straight to the man and get free shipping with no BS. Shit like Purple Gelato from DVG is what I'm waiting for next. I fucked up last time and didn't grab it. GLO has a lot of stuff still but CW is best bought from CW.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> It used to be GLO for CW but now that he has his own site, CW is just about dead for GLO. I can see saving $50-100 on a lot of his packs. But just like $10 or so? Yeah Id rather go straight to the man and get free shipping with no BS. Shit like Purple Gelato from DVG is what I'm waiting for next. I fucked up last time and didn't grab it. GLO has a lot of stuff still but CW is best bought from CW.


Ya for sure if you notice glo is not carrying cw most recent gear from the new drop when the site came online. From what I heard on here glo is not getting anymore cw beans. I've heard on here people have been getting there orders now from glo and even their backorder from over a month ago.. That's great but one thing I noticed when cruising thru glo last night was he has the same stock he's had for a while, no new drops, that's in itself is telling, dude should just get rid of his inventory and shut it down, dude seems to get pretty stressed out running it so fuck it, sure he made good money- time to ride off in to the sunset, at least I would.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2021)

Yeah I’ve read some shit about what happened with GLO. Suffice it to say I haven’t felt like supporting GLO after my last order took nearly a month to arrive and everything I’ve seen since then has put me off even more.

Finally picked up the moon blend from the post office. If USPS hadn’t screwed up I would have gotten that package super fast. The free priority shipping is definitely a nice touch. Paid the invoices for my apples n bananas x maitai and Gary x now n later just now so those will be landing soon. Once I grab the valkyrie I’ll have a nice selection of Clearwater gear and I’ll need to start poppin.


----------



## TugthePup (Dec 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’ve read some shit about what happened with GLO. Suffice it to say I haven’t felt like supporting GLO after my last order took nearly a month to arrive and everything I’ve seen since then has put me off even more.
> 
> Finally picked up the moon blend from the post office. If USPS hadn’t screwed up I would have gotten that package super fast. The free priority shipping is definitely a nice touch. Paid the invoices for my apples n bananas x maitai and Gary x now n later just now so those will be landing soon. Once I grab the valkyrie I’ll have a nice selection of Clearwater gear and I’ll need to start poppin.


Im still waiting on mine. Did you get a shipped email?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Im still waiting on mine. Did you get a shipped email?


That last GLO order was like 6 months ago but I did get a tracking number when the order finally shipped. If you’re waiting on something from them now that’s a different story. Some people have gotten their orders and others are still waiting. I guess part of it was that he had covid but who knows what’s actually going on with GLO.

If you meant my last clearwater order yeah I got a tracking number for that last Friday. He shipped everything really fast but there was a slowdown at the main post office in my city and it came in late anyway. He’s been getting a lot of orders and is backed up though. He’s really good about answering messages on discord if you have questions.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Dec 5, 2021)

I just scooped up a pack of woreoz. Def will post on here finished buds. Got sizzlecream going now.


----------



## JojoThug (Dec 5, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> as far as terps on the Dante's inferno nothing really standing out right now


Don't expect terps from Oreoz...all show! Major hype


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 6, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> Clearwater can suck my cock. He’s a 40 year old virgin sleeping in the same room he grew up in


Damn man did you really just follow buddy from that other thread lol he really must have hit a nerve


----------



## higher self (Dec 6, 2021)

Death threats arnt cool especially in a weed forum. Ignore button like a mofo!


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 7, 2021)

Island boyyyyyy… I mm just trying to make it….Island Boyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 7, 2021)

a mod probably deleted it

lets move on


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 7, 2021)

Clearwater put some new MaiTai crosses up on the site

thinking about getting the White Runtz x MaTai

already ordered a couple of the Now n Later crosses and P.O.W


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 7, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> Hmm, this was erased for some reason.


When you post screenshots like that it totally makes an end run around our ignore list. Plonk 'em and move on. Attention is oxygen for unsophisticated trolls.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 7, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Clearwater put some new MaiTai crosses up on the site
> 
> thinking about getting the White Runtz x MaTai
> 
> already ordered a couple of the Now n Later crosses and P.O.W


Anything with the maitai is a winner. It's hard choosing keepers because you're going to get multiple seriously nice phenos in 1 pack. The creamsicle cw uses is equally great if not slightly better, the pheno of gushers n cream I have smells and tastes like a frozen pushpop ice cream from when I was a kid.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 8, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Don't expect terps from Oreoz...all show! Major hype


hoping i get more Devildriver leaners next time


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 10, 2021)

Have a Black Orchard that was flipped on Sunday and it has some thick branches. Looks crazy in comparison next to a Loompa’s Headband x TK.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 13, 2021)

Dante's Inferno getting the chop soon


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 13, 2021)

Stardawg x apple fritter is revegging nicely

Wedding cake x runtz going into flower in a couple
days

They look a little shitty from cooler temps but I started adding some extra heat yesterday and they've perked up considerably.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 14, 2021)

White hot guava


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 14, 2021)

Hot white guava


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hot white guava
> View attachment 5046409


What kind of smells? I got a few going but they got fucked between fungus gnats and ph off balanced. Had to cut them into clones and hopefully they'll root so I can actually flower them out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 14, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What kind of smells? I got a few going but they got fucked between fungus gnats and ph off balanced. Had to cut them into clones and hopefully they'll root so I can actually flower them out.


Definitely has that sweet gelato smell, hard to pinpoint but has this creaminess with that fruity slushpuppie sugary with hints of even pine smells if that makes sense, then with all the white hot guava plants together together a smell of fuel lingers.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Anything with the maitai is a winner. It's hard choosing keepers because you're going to get multiple seriously nice phenos in 1 pack. The creamsicle cw uses is equally great if not slightly better, the pheno of gushers n cream I have smells and tastes like a frozen pushpop ice cream from when I was a kid.


I’ve heard awesome things about creamsicle. I just ordered 3 more CW packs for the sale and I’m super hyped on the styckles. Might just have to pop that one first. Also ordered valkyrie and apples n bananas x Gary Payton. I really wanted to grow out some sugar rush but I’m not fucking with GLO (one pack left listed under Rado if anyone wants to take a chance). Styckles seemed like the next best thing. I see a lot more Clearwater gear in my future with these prices. Got a whole $50 off my order with the coupon code. Might have to get another maitai cross but I’ve already blown through my gear budget lol. Coupon code is CWXMAS for anyone that’s interested.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 15, 2021)

Grabbed a pack of specimen x for $56 and free shipping. Fuck glo lol


----------



## higher self (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks for the code. Picked up the SoCal Master Kush x SD Warheads, had my eye on that one for a few wks


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 15, 2021)

Finally testing out CW site for myself. Grabbed the Gushers n Cream, TK x Blue Rass, and Wed Cake x Blue Rass. $184 shipped aint bad at all. Thank you for the code!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 15, 2021)

Shit with 12+ fems in every pack the price is just unbeatable.


----------



## higher self (Dec 15, 2021)

GLO is having a mental breakdown with or without that code right about now


----------



## budlover44 (Dec 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hot white guava
> View attachment 5046409


Great smoke.!
Thanks for suggesting that strain.


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 16, 2021)

Anyone know how to contact CW? I got two payment links but neither one of them work. The order says confirmed. I have my order number too. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Dec 16, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Anyone know how to contact CW? I got two payment links but neither one of them work. The order says confirmed. I have my order number too. Not sure what happened.


Hit the link at the top of his IG page and join his discord if you haven't already. You can then make a post in the order-channel.



https://www.instagram.com/clearwaterbuds/


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 16, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Anyone know how to contact CW? I got two payment links but neither one of them work. The order says confirmed. I have my order number too. Not sure what happened.


You can dm him on here Clearwaterbuds


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 16, 2021)

Snagged an Oreocake x Gary and I95 x Warheads from the Christmas deal, ontop of the dark and Stormy I got couple weeks prior on black friday, too good of deals to pass up


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hes supposed to be putting up some Toaster Strudel crosses and Apple Tartz packs on the site tonight


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 17, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Hes supposed to be putting up some Toaster Strudel crosses and Apple Tartz packs on the site tonight


What time? Any idea?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 17, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Anyone know how to contact CW? I got two payment links but neither one of them work. The order says confirmed. I have my order number too. Not sure what happened.


Check your statements from whatever card you used. You probably got doubled billed. Recently had similar issue ordering karma seeds from Attitude seeds. Processor said transaction failed but low and behold my bank acct showed the payments went through.


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 17, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Check your statements from whatever card you used. You probably got doubled billed. Recently had similar issue ordering karma seeds from Attitude seeds. Processor said transaction failed but low and behold my bank acct showed the payments went through.


I haven't even got the chance to enter any CC info tho. My links to pay just went to an error page like it couldn't be found. I got one link with the wrong amount and another one at the same time for the correct amount. Neither work.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 17, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I haven't even got the chance to enter any CC info tho. My links to pay just went to an error page like it couldn't be found. I got one link with the wrong amount and another one at the same time for the correct amount. Neither work.


Oh ok. I was thinking you put in card info. Hopefully they get you sorted out!


----------



## AlienAthena (Dec 17, 2021)

Highly recommend Malt Milkshake some of the frostiest weed i’ve grown and terps are just what I was looking for. Started 20 clearwater seeds early summer and lost em to fungus gnat larvae except for the lone Malt Milkshake. I’ll get pics up soon


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 17, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Highly recommend Malt Milkshake some of the frostiest weed i’ve grown and terps are just what I was looking for. Started 20 clearwater seeds early summer and lost em to fungus gnat larvae except for the lone Malt Milkshake. I’ll get pics up soon


I feel you on the gnats. My 3 white hot guava got hit by gnats then I got covid and they took a shit on me but I was able to cut tops as clones and hoping they root.

Think I finally killed the gnats off with spinosad and safe soap spray. Stoked to try the WGH.


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 17, 2021)

All my Purple Doses popped and are doing great, more vigor than the other strains popped along side her. I have been super cropping them so the others can catch up. For the price, amount of seeds you get and the quality, these seeds are a steal compared to others.


----------



## GringoStar (Dec 17, 2021)

Anyone have an idea what toaster strudel is made up of? There's a couple on the site right now for those interested


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 18, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Anyone have an idea what toaster strudel is made up of? There's a couple on the site right now for those interested


 Toaster Strudel - (Apple Fritter x Reckless Rainbow) x (Lemon Tree x Reckless Rainbow)


----------



## higher self (Dec 18, 2021)

Bittersweet at 27 days. Some faint terps coming through, nothing I can put my nose on just yet. She's a beast of a plant & only in a 1/2 gal pot.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 18, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> What time? Any idea?


2 of them are up now

Lazy Lemon x Toaster Strudel
Oreocake x Toaster Strudel


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 18, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> 2 of them are up now
> 
> Lazy Lemon x Toaster Strudel
> Oreocake x Toaster Strudel


Thanks I was interested in the Apple tartz checked around 6pm west coast time and were already gone. Seen they were 250$ though cause of the demand


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 18, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Thanks I was interested in the Apple tartz checked around 6pm west coast time and were already gone. Seen they were 250$ though cause of the demand


Can’t believe runtz crosses are still in such high demand.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Can’t believe runtz crosses are still in such high demand.


They're not really just everyone on ig has been posting those apple tart pics and they always look killer


----------



## higher self (Dec 18, 2021)

I know it's only a name but all these seemingly fruity & sweet stuff lol. That's why I went with a Warheads cross, give me some sour, gas & kush please!

Has anyone got their payment confirmed though? Paid but no receipt email. I took a screen shot of the page after I paid just to be safe when using those alt payment systems.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> I know it's only a name but all these seemingly fruity & sweet stuff lol. That's why I went with a Warheads cross, give me some sour, gas & kush please!
> 
> Has anyone got their payment confirmed though? Paid but no receipt email. I took a screen shot of the page after I paid just to be safe when using those alt payment systems.


I got a shipping confirmation supposed to be here Monday


----------



## higher self (Dec 18, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I got a shipping confirmation supposed to be here Monday


Interesting. I'll give it till Monday before I reach out. I'm not on IG, so hope he answers emails


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> Interesting. I'll give it till Monday before I reach out. I'm not on IG, so hope he answers emails


I got a payment confirmation right after too. Did you sign up for that Waave and all that?


----------



## higher self (Dec 18, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I got a payment confirmation right after too. Did you sign up for that Waave and all that?


Checked the google email I used with wave & saw the payment confirmation. Thanks! Slipped my mind to check that account. Still no shipping confirmation though. Long as the payment went through I'm not worried


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 18, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> They're not really just everyone on ig has been posting those apple tart pics and they always look killer


Tartz is all looks. I grew a pack and didn't clone my keepers the 2nd run. It had a nice anxious high if you're into speedy strains. But terps are mehhh. WhiteHotGuava has been my favorite by Clearwater. I ran a WHG keeper for over a year. Let it go and then had to get more beans because I miss it


----------



## Wayne55 (Dec 18, 2021)

2 King custards a little over 9 weeks from flip


----------



## Islandgrows420 (Dec 19, 2021)

Does anyone have any pics of iron lungs oreoz x apple mints? Or any info on the strain, terps yeild ect? I've just grabbed a pack to go with the pint sized, and kush mint style


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 19, 2021)

Islandgrows420 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of iron lungs oreoz x apple mints? Or any info on the strain, terps yeild ect? I've just grabbed a pack to go with the pint sized, and kush mint style


PintSize were good freebies. I got 17 in a single pack and 15 of them finished. The shortest slowest vegging girl actually turned out to be worthy of a reveg. Some phenos seemed prone to sweaty pits and the yucky spores those create. Probably won't crack my 2nd pack because of that reason alone. Good smoke on the others tho.


----------



## Moabfighter (Dec 19, 2021)

higher self said:


> I know it's only a name but all these seemingly fruity & sweet stuff lol. That's why I went with a Warheads cross, give me some sour, gas & kush please!
> 
> Has anyone got their payment confirmed though? Paid but no receipt email. I took a screen shot of the page after I paid just to be safe when using those alt payment systems.


You got me interested. Been wanting this trio as you said exactly. Will look into warheads


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 19, 2021)

Pint Size freebie. Smells of camphor & burnt rubber. Tastes like hashy wax.


----------



## Islandgrows420 (Dec 19, 2021)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Pint Size freebie. Smells ofView attachment 5049828 camphor & burnt rubber. Tastes like hashy wax.


Thank you for that I'll keep an eye out for sweaty pits aswell I had 19 in my pack but only just got round to popping some and only a few so should be easy to manage thanks alot still


----------



## higher self (Dec 19, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You got me interested. Been wanting this trio as you said exactly. Will look into warheads


Couldn't find much info on it myself. I do remember Clear saying in this thread somewhere that he was working on some sour stuff. I'm just taking a leap of faith knowing that he's put out some good shit. If alot of the packs with desert & sweet names are coming out dank I can only imagine what the Warheads will put out.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 19, 2021)

from the discord


----------



## Florere (Dec 19, 2021)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Tartz is all looks. I grew a pack and didn't clone my keepers the 2nd run. It had a nice anxious high if you're into speedy strains. But terps are mehhh. WhiteHotGuava has been my favorite by Clearwater. I ran a WHG keeper for over a year. Let it go and then had to get more beans because I miss it


I ran apple tartz as well. Terps lack for sure. I did also run pint sized which where freebie those are fire


----------



## Florere (Dec 19, 2021)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> PintSize were good freebies. I got 17 in a single pack and 15 of them finished. The shortest slowest vegging girl actually turned out to be worthy of a reveg. Some phenos seemed prone to sweaty pits and the yucky spores those create. Probably won't crack my 2nd pack because of that reason alone. Good smoke on the others tho.


What is sweaty pits?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 19, 2021)

Florere said:


> What is sweaty pits?


In between tight nodes where air circulation is restricted the water transpired by leaves doesn't evaporate.
When a bud has too much "sweat" in its "pits" the conditions are prime for pathogen growth. 
Ive seen the worst on hybrids having compact indica structure with leafier sativa buds and long stigmas.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 20, 2021)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> In between tight nodes where air circulation is restricted the water transpired by leaves doesn't evaporate.
> When a bud has too much "sweat" in its "pits" the conditions are prime for pathogen growth.
> Ive seen the worst on hybrids having compact indica structure with leafier sativa buds and long stigmas.


That's one of my pet peeves....Long ass stigmas. It's makes the bud look like shit at times, it's genetics that make certain stigmas really long but I find if you're genetics were prone to long ones a stressed plant will make it even worse. I like nice small florescent orange stigmas the recede into bud when close to finished.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 20, 2021)

I know glo is is risky but anyone recently check out his site? Most clearwater packs are going for $60!


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I know glo is is risky but anyone recently check out his site? Most clearwater packs are going for $60!


He had to lower his prices when CW opened up. Saving $5 wasn't a good enuf deal when buying from GLO. Now he's made it closer to $20 cheaper each pack which will keep some customers.


----------



## higher self (Dec 20, 2021)

Got my shipping #. Free two day shipping worry free can't beat that!


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> Got my shipping #. Free two day shipping worry free can't beat that!


Yeah CW coming with the JBC speed


----------



## higher self (Dec 20, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah CW coming with the JBC speed


Yeah don't remind me lol It's a pack I want there that I don't need


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 20, 2021)

White hot guava nugs came out frosty as fuck, have a beautiful magenta purple throughout the bud


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I know glo is is risky but anyone recently check out his site? Most clearwater packs are going for $60!


Placed an order for Apple tartz and Dante’s inferno. Will see if he comes through. He replied pretty fast to my order.


----------



## Moabfighter (Dec 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> White hot guava nugs came out frosty as fuck, have a beautiful magenta purple throughout the bud
> View attachment 5050645View attachment 5050646


Saw these on the gram. Looks awesome. Clearwater should post them.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Saw these on the gram. Looks awesome. Clearwater should post them.


It's an older one but it's the best CW strain I've grown. I grew it before Rona was a thing. So there's a lot of older IG posts that were lost when they shadow banned my account and disabled my #whitehotguava hashtags. Fuck Instagram


----------



## MiselfCare (Dec 21, 2021)

Moon blend around 40 days since flipping to 12/12 
Heavy candy terps that over power the smell of the rest the tent


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 22, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Moon blend around 40 days since flipping to 12/12
> Heavy candy terps that over power the smell of the rest the tent
> View attachment 5051485View attachment 5051486


Ya I'm getting some serious candy terps on the smoke on white hot guava. My wife and I took bong rips and both tasted cotton candy. Nose is still similar as I posted above.


----------



## beercan (Dec 22, 2021)

So can i order directly from Clearwater? Was thinking of taking a chance on glo but not if we can order directly.....


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 22, 2021)

beercan said:


> So can i order directly from Clearwater? Was thinking of taking a chance on glo but not if we can order directly.....








Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC







www.cwidesignandconsulting.com


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 22, 2021)

^^^make sure you use the code CWXMAS for 20% off


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I'm getting some serious candy terps on the smoke on white hot guava. My wife and I took bong rips and both tasted cotton candy. Nose is still similar as I posted above.


My whg cuts are starting to root so hopefully I'll get those flower in a few weeks. Super stoked.


----------



## beercan (Dec 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My whg cuts are starting to root so hopefully I'll get those flower in a few weeks. Super stoked.


Where did you get cuts if you dont mind me asking


----------



## beercan (Dec 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My whg cuts are starting to root so hopefully I'll get those flower in a few weeks. Super stoked.


Looking like those may be on my list to pick up, only place I've seen them so far is glo, still not sure about ordering from that cat


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 22, 2021)

Growing out some Jelly Delicious & Mochisicle. Got the honey comb hideout smelling like grape jam..Haven't had fruity terps in awhile..I'll snap pics later...

OP


----------



## beercan (Dec 22, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Growing out some Jelly Delicious & Mochisicle. Got the honey comb hideout smelling like grape jam..Haven't had fruity terps in awhile..I'll snap pics later...
> 
> OP


Interested to see how jelly delicious turns out, picked up a pack awhile back haven't ran any yet


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 22, 2021)

100% germination on the Gary Payton x now and later. Just got a full pack of Valkyrie wet a few minutes ago too. Hoping for heavy apple fritter leaners with some extra gas. This is what came in today. Got $50 off this order with the coupon code. 13 seeds in the styckles pack


----------



## MiselfCare (Dec 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> 100% germination on the Gary Payton x now and later. Just got a full pack of Valkyrie wet a few minutes ago too. Hoping for heavy apple fritter leaners with some extra gas. This is what came in today. Got $50 off this order with the coupon code. 13 seeds in the styckles pack View attachment 5052073


There's a apple mac cut goin around im really interested In. Super frosty and has a nice Smokey apple flavor. Would go really nice with a rack of ribs for dinner


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 22, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> There's a apple mac cut goin around im really interested In. Super frosty and has a nice Smokey apple flavor. Would go really nice with a rack of ribs for dinner


Smoky apple terps sounds really interesting. I ran a couple sour apple crosses from Cannarado and didn’t find any keepers with apple terps. All the keepers leaned more towards the mothers. I think the valkyrie is gonna be a hell of a cross. I’m looking for something with apple fritter terps with a little extra gas from the sour D, and I’m hoping there’s enough animal cookies in that cross to make some rock hard buds.

I think the next pack I’m going to buy from CW is gargantua. He said that’s by far his biggest yielding cross. Apple mints is a big yielder and the Gary should add even more chunk.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 22, 2021)

beercan said:


> Where did you get cuts if you dont mind me asking


I started 3 seeds and I got covid and fungus gnats last month 2 days before Thanksgiving and the seedlings started to stall out. So I cut the tops of the sad seedlings and put them in rock wool to root. 

The fungus gnats killed the roots on the original seedlings so I cut clones and tossed coco they were in. So I haven't got a chance to properly grow or flower these yet.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Dec 25, 2021)

beercan said:


> Interested to see how jelly delicious turns out, picked up a pack awhile back haven't ran any yet


pop them and take cuts. Super easy going chunky ass frost granades. Mine was only slightly less terpy than I wanted bit I only flowered out one so far. Almost no trim necessary.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> 100% germination on the Gary Payton x now and later. Just got a full pack of Valkyrie wet a few minutes ago too. Hoping for heavy apple fritter leaners with some extra gas. This is what came in today. Got $50 off this order with the coupon code. 13 seeds in the styckles pack View attachment 5052073


The styckles is 100% guaranteed fire, think I already said this but the creamsicle #4 CW is using is a fucking winner...the terps on the creamsicle4 x's brings are insane and you get unique terps to whatever its crossed with along with some great hybrid vigor. No herms on multiple pack of creamsicle4 crosses I grew, I'd dare say the packs I grew are stable in that regard. 

The apples & bananas x gary sounds super interesting. Look foward to seeing you run that. Breeders should just go the route of launching and selling their beans on their own site like clearwater is doing. I've seen a few other breeders doing the same thing now- Raw genetics just launched their own site as well; makes it alot easier for all of us the buy, grow and collect alot of seeds.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 25, 2021)

A few Jelly Delicious & Mochisicles..My bad for the poor quality pics...


----------



## beercan (Dec 25, 2021)

Lookin good!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 25, 2021)

So the other pack I ended up popping was valkyrie. Apple fritter has been noticeably absent from my collection and I felt like correcting that. I’m hoping that the phenos I find will be mostly apple fritter but with extra density from the animal cookies and extra gas from the sour d. Styckles will probably be next because I haven’t grown a wedding pie cross in a long time. 100% germination on valkyrie.


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 25, 2021)

Not so great pics but some outdoor organic macstackz about a month or so cure, could have went longer but those damned caterpillars


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 26, 2021)

Pack of Apple tartz on glo if anybody looking


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 28, 2021)

He released 8 packs on his site the other day. Not gonna lie I considered it because it seems like a super fire cross, but I bought a $250 runtz cross last year and don’t think I need any more lol. Seriously considering a toaster strudel cross though.


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2021)

Bittersweet (GMO x Mai Tai) at 38 days

This plant is great! Growing in a crappy peat mix soil that I’m throwing out, in less than 1/2 gal fabric pot & is under watered. Still thriving just fine. Only complaint is that the terps aren’t as loud as I’d want them to be compared to other plants going that are fewer days in flower. Smells sweet at 1st smell then pungent. The funk is there just not strong yet, still lots of time for that to change. Can’t wait to do her right in bigger pot & 100% coco.


----------



## Jasonm7794 (Dec 30, 2021)

Yeah same thing for me this is a Gushers and Cream pheno, plant looks great putting off some good buds but it has like no terp profile at all, don't mind the twisted leaves i had the light to close


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 30, 2021)

Some evening prayer on the purple pheno of Dante's inferno, no terps at all atm on the purp or green it's really weird , that's limonene queen in the back Chernobyl x blueberry F4 for comparison one green pheno is sour as hell, the purple has a sweet berry smell


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 30, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Some evening prayer on the purple pheno of Dante's inferno, no terps that all atm on the purp or green it's really weird , that's limonene queen in the back Chernobyl x blueberry F4 one green pheno is sour as hell, the purple has a sweet berry smell View attachment 5057138


RIP terps


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 30, 2021)

I heard Yankee candles lost their terps too


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 30, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I heard Yankee candles lost their terps too


Those woodwicks don't even crackle either


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Have made 2 orders from CW directly with the WAVE payment. Order confirmation right away and tracking the next day, beans in hand a few days later. Very happy to be able to order from them directly and hope they continue to offer promos!


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 7, 2022)

is the xmas sale over? new codes??


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 8, 2022)

some lime og crosses went up on the site


----------



## wierdly (Jan 9, 2022)

Could someone please post a link to CW site. I am not Instagrm savy... What is this "discord" that you speak of? I only know how to look at the pictures, and I need some Dantaes Infurno.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 9, 2022)

wierdly said:


> Could someone please post a link to CW site. I am not Instagrm savy... What is this "discord" that you speak of? I only know how to look at the pictures, and I need some Dantaes Infurno.


Morning. https://www.cwidesignandconsulting.com

For discord you need to go to IG and the invite is linked in bio.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 9, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> some lime og crosses went up on the site


Thx, they put some GP crosses as well, and a GP S1. Anyone grab that?


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 10, 2022)

Dante's inferno hit with some Max carnage (black cherry punch x pure Michigan) pollen


----------



## MiselfCare (Jan 10, 2022)

Moon blend around 60 days


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 10, 2022)

^Nice!!!!

OP


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 13, 2022)

dantes inferno


----------



## budlover44 (Jan 14, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5066649
> dantes inferno


Looking at ordering strains with this in it, its early but does seem decent?
Nice grow !


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 14, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5066649
> dantes inferno


Nose your getting on her? Mine had zero loud terps through out flower I got small hints of grape thats about it. After a week or so curing I'm starting to get more heavy grape smell from her. I cull'd the cut I had taken theres gonna be more heat in the pack for me


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 14, 2022)

Nug of Dante's Inferno


----------



## MannyPacs (Jan 16, 2022)

I had high hopes for CW but gotta say majority have been underwhelming either in smell/taste, yield or both. Throw in the fact I have came across fully hermaphroditic plants in different packs and I think I'm about to put the rest of their gear I have to the side. There were a couple winners but often they would still be lacking in one of the mentioned categories


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 16, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Nose your getting on her? Mine had zero loud terps through out flower I got small hints of grape thats about it. After a week or so curing I'm starting to get more heavy grape smell from her. I cull'd the cut I had taken theres gonna be more heat in the pack for me


this ones actually pretty loud with a sweet berry profile right now


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 16, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I had high hopes for CW but gotta say majority have been underwhelming either in smell/taste, yield or both. Throw in the fact I have came across fully hermaphroditic plants in different packs and I think I'm about to put the rest of their gear I have to the side. There were a couple winners but often they would still be lacking in one of the mentioned categories


what strains did you grow?


----------



## MannyPacs (Jan 16, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> what strains did you grow?


The ones that I had problems with? Jellykinz and king custard. I had better luck with purple doses, Vanilla thrilla and blue cran apple I think it was called. No herms there I just ran into more plants that looked nice but didn't have much smell or taste or like purple doses the best smoke wound up being the two that had little pencil ass buds


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 16, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I had high hopes for CW but gotta say majority have been underwhelming either in smell/taste, yield or both. Throw in the fact I have came across fully hermaphroditic plants in different packs and I think I'm about to put the rest of their gear I have to the side. There were a couple winners but often they would still be lacking in one of the mentioned categories





MannyPacs said:


> I had high hopes for CW but gotta say majority have been underwhelming either in smell/taste, yield or both. Throw in the fact I have came across fully hermaphroditic plants in different packs and I think I'm about to put the rest of their gear I have to the side. There were a couple winners but often they would still be lacking in one of the mentioned categories


Welcome!


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 16, 2022)

She pretty


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 16, 2022)

Wassup if I have energy and time I’ll try to get some pics and descriptions up I did run a lot of stuff and it’s crazy Bc I was able to run some of it in a different setup back to back and compare 

Off the top off my head brainstew was the easiest to grow and had the bag appeal looks etc but wasn’t my favorite the winner in terms of today’s market tho 

Truffle pig had a nice High great taste but terrible finicky plant for me .. I blame myself tho it’s cruises to week 3-4 but a misstep and it’s no coming back .. kinda leafy but again could have been my issue using leds 

sweet and beefy this was my favorite plant but it’s not a easy grow in soil in soilless it’s a breeze and swells way more than dirt .. idk if it’s guava gelato or the jelly part but I like it .. once u break a nug it’s just gas

I never had a issue with a plant in soil + hps but led + soil caused me so much stress .. the way the plants uptake nutrients is different the way the nugs swell and form with led is different.. but I found my sweet spot with soilless + led and a led controller being able to ramp up and and down the light in 30 minute intervals my feeds were way better but 10x more frequent


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 16, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> The ones that I had problems with? Jellykinz and king custard. I had better luck with purple doses, Vanilla thrilla and blue cran apple I think it was called. No herms there I just ran into more plants that looked nice but didn't have much smell or taste or like purple doses the best smoke wound up being the two that had little pencil ass buds


how is the blue cran apple?


----------



## MannyPacs (Jan 18, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> how is the blue cran apple?


I started with 6 seeds. 5 made it past seedlings. Culled one that was barely throwing pistils after 14 days of flip. 1 did not stretch or yield much The other three smelled like good weed, a sweet gas but not really fruity. The smell didn't really come through on the taste of the smoke.

I know I said I might push CW to the back but I was going through the packs and decided to get 3 sunset cliffs going lol


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 18, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I started with 6 seeds. 5 made it past seedlings. Culled one that was barely throwing pistils after 14 days of flip. 1 did not stretch or yield much The other three smelled like good weed, a sweet gas but not really fruity. The smell didn't really come through on the taste of the smoke.
> 
> I know I said I might push CW to the back but I was going through the packs and decided to get 3 sunset cliffs going lol


would you happen to have any pictures of your purple doses?


----------



## F_T_P! (Jan 18, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> would you happen to have any pictures of your purple doses?


Just flipped a pack of Purple Doses into flower(12 out of 14), will post some pics when it gets good.


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Jan 18, 2022)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> Going to be flame! That One I'm very excited for out of the Apple mints x's. When I found out the lineage of "Warheads" (Apple Fritter x Seed Junky's (Sour D x Animal Cookies bx2) I grabbed the S1 and the Apples & Bananas cross to see what's up


How did these turn out? Anyone grown Warheads? I just got the s1


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 19, 2022)

Has anyone directly got there seeds from Clearwater? It seems like the only options is to pay through credit card using a 3rd party.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 19, 2022)

littleflavio said:


> Has anyone directly got there seeds from Clearwater? It seems like the only options is to pay through credit card using a 3rd party.


Yes waave or whatever was the only option. It was super easy


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 19, 2022)

Have bought 3-4 times at least from him directly, very easy and usually quick shipping, no freebies but no biggie


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 19, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Have bought 3-4 times at least from him directly, very easy and usually quick shipping, no freebies but no biggie


They don't give freebies? That doesn't make sense, dollars and cents. Might as well toss extras at folks, definitely helps follow up sales.


----------



## GringoStar (Jan 19, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They don't give freebies? That doesn't make sense, dollars and cents. Might as well toss extras at folks, definitely helps follow up sales.


No freebies from the couple times I've ordered but they do cover shipping cost.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 19, 2022)

GringoStar said:


> No freebies from the couple times I've ordered but they do cover shipping cost.


he covers shipping and his prices are cheaper than what the banks sell his stuff for.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 19, 2022)

free priority. like 3-4 days...


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 19, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They don't give freebies? That doesn't make sense, dollars and cents. Might as well toss extras at folks, definitely helps follow up sales.


I usually only buy when he's having a sale, free shipping is a plus. I do believe he's having a buy two get one free thing going on, or at least was recently from his IG


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 19, 2022)

GringoStar said:


> No freebies from the couple times I've ordered but they do cover shipping cost.


Not even a sticker! Envelope and beans. Low overhead keeps prices down!


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 19, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Not even a sticker! Envelope and beans. Low overhead keeps prices down!


He just started though so maybe @Clearwaterbuds would be down to make some stickers or something


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 19, 2022)

What has been everyone's experience with Dante's Inferno? It looks great, but I've had very mixed feelings about Spearmint Style. 6 of the 9 are really nice plants. The other 3 grow really stock, slow, and the stems easily break during veg. It means I can only do the most minimal amount of LST. I'm sure they will turn out well because it happened with my last run of Spearmint Style, but this pheno is extremely annoying to deal with when my other plants are much bigger and pliable.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 20, 2022)

bunnybunny said:


> What has been everyone's experience with Dante's Inferno? It looks great, but I've had very mixed feelings about Spearmint Style. 6 of the 9 are really nice plants. The other 3 grow really stock, slow, and the stems easily break during veg. It means I can only do the most minimal amount of LST. I'm sure they will turn out well because it happened with my last run of Spearmint Style, but this pheno is extremely annoying to deal with when my other plants are much bigger and pliable.


Those short ones are leaning bubba at least in growth. thicker squat afghani type plants are always harder to train. Especially super cropping, the stems just seem more brittle and harder to crush and twist.


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 20, 2022)

Good to know. Which of the lines are longer and more flexible phenos?


----------



## higher self (Jan 20, 2022)

bunnybunny said:


> What has been everyone's experience with Dante's Inferno? It looks great, but I've had very mixed feelings about Spearmint Style. 6 of the 9 are really nice plants. The other 3 grow really stock, slow, and the stems easily break during veg. It means I can only do the most minimal amount of LST. I'm sure they will turn out well because it happened with my last run of Spearmint Style, but this pheno is extremely annoying to deal with when my other plants are much bigger and pliable.


I would try again with something non Kushmints lol. I popped one Spearmint Style & got that slow pheno. Ended up just culling it & growing a different Kushmints cross from another breeder. I'm a little turned off by the Kushmints crosses now but want to run more Spearmint Style one day. Popped a few Paisa (SoCal Master Kush x Warheads) seeds & they look great while other stuff is damping off from it being cold smh. Looking forward to these & re running my Bittersweet cut.


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 20, 2022)

Dante's Inferno ..... longer it cures for the more the grape terps come out on it.. not loud really just grapey. strong head high , I'm curious what esle is in my pack


----------



## pulver (Jan 22, 2022)

Has anyone ordered directly from Clearwaters website? What kind of payment options are there? It doesn't say, and I didn't see a way to e-mail them to ask.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 22, 2022)

pulver said:


> Has anyone ordered directly from Clearwaters website? What kind of payment options are there? It doesn't say, and I didn't see a way to e-mail them to ask.


few times. they use 3rd party waave, pretty smooth and they ship quickly


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 22, 2022)

white hot guava


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jan 23, 2022)

Thunderclap (Kush Mints x Apple Mints) F37


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 23, 2022)

The other of the two Dante's I have


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 23, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> The other of the two Dante's I have View attachment 5072709


Grape notes im guessing ?


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 23, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Grape notes im guessing ?


Lol nah, honestly it's hard to describe but neither of the two I planted are loud in the slightest


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 23, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Lol nah, honestly it's hard to describe but neither of the two I planted are loud in the slightest


I popped just one to see what was in that pack to offer and I had the same experience... Both Dante's Inferno / Powder Keg lacked LOUDNESS by any means, Dante's Inferno's Grapey terpyness didn't come out until after cure, During flower I couldn't get ANY sense of terps from it. The Powder Keg didn't smell much at all imo until after curing started to bring out a hint of the triangle kush but thats about it... Hope these packs got something to surprise me lol. Or i'ma just grab White Hot Guava and run that for Clearwater gear.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 23, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> I popped just one to see what was in that pack to offer and I had the same experience... Both Dante's Inferno / Powder Keg lacked LOUDNESS by any means, Dante's Inferno's Grapey terpyness didn't come out until after cure, During flower I couldn't get ANY sense of terps from it. The Powder Keg didn't smell much at all imo until after curing started to bring out a hint of the triangle kush but thats about it... Hope these packs got something to surprise me lol. Or i'ma just grab White Hot Guava and run that for Clearwater gear.


I grew out 4 macstackz which was (macrib x runtz) I believe, outdoors this previous season and they were all pretty loud and potent too gets me ripped even after smoking nothing but it for the past few months. Break open a nug and it fills the room


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 23, 2022)

I have two white hot guava, dante and spearmint style and they're all very terpy, spearmint is weakest with a basic cake smell. Id keep WHG over all of them on structure and terps alone


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 23, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> I have two white hot guava, dante and spearmint style and they're all very terpy, spearmint is weakest with a basic cake smell. Id keep WHG over all of them on structure and terps alone


Got a white hot screamsicle pack, I have so many things I want to run upcoming season tho it's hard to decide


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 23, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> I grew out 4 macstackz which was (macrib x runtz) I believe, outdoors this previous season and they were all pretty loud and potent too gets me ripped even after smoking nothing but it for the past few months. Break open a nug and it fills the room


Damn thats a cross i shoulda picked up haha! Yeah once I get more money in I think I will grab WHG from GLO for 70


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 23, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Lol nah, honestly it's hard to describe but neither of the two I planted are loud in the slightest


that seems to the norm with Oreoz crosses 

most people Ive talked to that grew them say they make pretty IG weed but the terps and high are lacking on most phenos


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 23, 2022)

unfortunately its what people want, greenwolf la's categories from yesterday, they actually have a category for best looking.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 23, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Damn thats a cross i shoulda picked up haha! Yeah once I get more money in I think I will grab WHG from GLO for 70


I don’t recommend ordering from glo. Been ghosted for 5 weeks now.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 23, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> I have two white hot guava, dante and spearmint style and they're all very terpy, spearmint is weakest with a basic cake smell. Id keep WHG over all of them on structure and terps alone


Do you personally “dislike” the spearmint style? I only have two Clearwater. Purple flavonoid and spearmint style. The purple flav was the best weed I’ve ever had.

love to pop a purple flavonoid or spearmint style with someone on same day to compare with. Not compete. But compare.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 23, 2022)

My truffle pig and grape preserves had average loudness and malk milkshake was a subtle gmo garlic type smell. Hopefully bittersweet has gmo rank with maitai buds


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 23, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Do you personally “dislike” the spearmint style? I only have two Clearwater. Purple flavonoid and spearmint style. The purple flav was the best weed I’ve ever had.
> 
> love to pop a purple flavonoid or spearmint style with someone on same day to compare with. Not compete. But compare.


No its a nice plant, just not as nice as the others right now. it still has a couple weeks so that might change


----------



## higher self (Jan 24, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> My truffle pig and grape preserves had average loudness and malk milkshake was a subtle gmo garlic type smell. Hopefully bittersweet has gmo rank with maitai buds


My Bittersweet is not GMO rank but its like bad breath & mixed berries. The buds are insanely frosty & dark purple. I want to run some more to find a super terped out GMO stinker but I'm highly satisfied with the pheno I have. It tastes great out of the vape like a sweet Chem, I usually don't like the Chem taste from a vape but this is tasty. The high is about a 8 in my book & I pulled it early. When I rerun it & take it to 70 days it will be probably be a 9.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 24, 2022)

Wedding cake x runtz - not sure what day they're at


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 24, 2022)

frost cast! nice!!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 25, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> that seems to the norm with Oreoz crosses
> 
> most people Ive talked to that grew them say they make pretty IG weed but the terps and high are lacking on most phenos


It’s like Purple Punch all over again. Boring highs but hey, at least it looks great in pictures


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jan 26, 2022)

Thunderclap (kush mints x apple mints) F40


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 28, 2022)

Both Dante's in for the night in anticipation for the below freezing temps were getting tonight, starting to stink up now also


----------



## tckfui (Jan 28, 2022)

Just snaged some on the buy 2 get 1 deal. Picked them at random. Amazing price and all your plants on here look beautiful! 

Any powdery mildew resistant strains anyone can recommend?


----------



## bcr500 (Jan 31, 2022)

Anybody grew out ghost squadron? It’s devil driver x blue razzsicle.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 31, 2022)

tckfui said:


> Just snaged some on the buy 2 get 1 deal. Picked them at random. Amazing price and all your plants on here look beautiful!
> 
> Any powdery mildew resistant strains anyone can recommend?


Where’s that deal??


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 31, 2022)

Creamsicle x Gelato _ cold stone


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 31, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Where’s that deal??


his site:
Clearwater Genetics
just order two and they'll handle the 3rd (no code needed)


----------



## budlover44 (Jan 31, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> his site:
> Clearwater Genetics
> just order two and they'll handle the 3rd


Wondered if you can suggest strain they have for sale that leans to sativa side of plant plus some kick if possible?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 31, 2022)

budlover44 said:


> Wondered if you can suggest strain they have for sale that leans to sativa side of plant plus some kick if possible?











Clearwater And PremierSD - POW (Sour Diesel x Warheads) | Clearwater Genetics


12 Feminized Seeds




www.cwidesignandconsulting.com





id go with sour d x warheads


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 31, 2022)

incase people are still eyeing GLO


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 2, 2022)

Thunderclap (Kush Mints x Apple Mints)F47


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 7, 2022)

Thunderclap f52


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 7, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> his site:
> Clearwater Genetics
> just order two and they'll handle the 3rd (no code needed)


i just ordered 2 pack direct from cw... no third pack free for me...


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 10, 2022)

Wedding cake x runtz getting close


----------



## tckfui (Feb 10, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> i just ordered 2 pack direct from cw... no third pack free for me...


Follow them on IG. Think you were a day late. Sucks


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 10, 2022)

tckfui said:


> Follow them on IG. Think you were a day late. Sucks


the way it goes! lol idk why they cant just toss something in all the time. instead of it having to be on a sunny day on a friday night deal. thats ok, i just recieved a order from another place with freebies to try!


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Feb 10, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> i Grabbed pow and warheads s1 .. POW is sour d x warheads ..and thunder clap and a bunch of other stuff ..I’m about to start running my old beans and making my own crosses so I’m trying to slow down on gear for now


I recently bought "SD Warheads S1" 

Is this POW S1 then or a different strain?


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 10, 2022)

inlovewthecoco said:


> I recently bought "SD Warheads S1"
> 
> Is this POW S1 then or a different strain?



San Diego warheads s1 = SD warheads x SD warheads

POW = sour Diesel x SD warheads


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Feb 10, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> San Diego warheads s1 = SD warheads x SD warheads
> 
> POW = sour Diesel x SD warheads


Got it thanks for that man


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Feb 10, 2022)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> Going to be flame! That One I'm very excited for out of the Apple mints x's. When I found out the lineage of "Warheads" (Apple Fritter x Seed Junky's (Sour D x Animal Cookies bx2) I grabbed the S1 and the Apples & Bananas cross to see what's up


Did you ever grow out the Warheads s1? Mine is about 3 weeks into veg wondering what to expect in flower


----------



## hellofreshy (Feb 13, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> The ones that I had problems with? Jellykinz and king custard. I had better luck with purple doses, Vanilla thrilla and blue cran apple I think it was called. No herms there I just ran into more plants that looked nice but didn't have much smell or taste or like purple doses the best smoke wound up being the two that had little pencil ass buds
> [/QUOT
> just flip 1 jellykinz couple weeks ago ,what problem did u run into ?


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 13, 2022)

Does Clearwater ship to Australia and what are their payment methods?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Feb 13, 2022)

kwigybo88 said:


> Does Clearwater ship to Australia and what are their payment methods?


Yeah I got some from him and paid with credit card. But you gotta buy multiple packs and shipping is about $70. Still a great deal. They're cheap


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 13, 2022)

Thunderclap (kush mints x apple mints) f58 she keep stacking, good kushy creamy smell.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 17, 2022)

Thunderclap F62


----------



## Leeski (Feb 17, 2022)

That looks naughty af ^


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Feb 17, 2022)

That thunderclap is an animal!!!! Nice work man...

OP


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks, yes she is a monster, she is easy to grow, easy to clone, smells like pine, mint, pungent kush. She'll stick around for a while.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 18, 2022)

new drop on the site
Clearwater Genetics


----------



## JusSumDood (Feb 19, 2022)

Does anyone know if [email protected] is the official email address? I recently made a purchase but had to do a btc payment because paypal doesn't support 'friends and family' in my country. Hoping I didn't send some random dude 440USD for nothing


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 19, 2022)

I'd like to buy some Clearwater but again, how do you support 'breeders' putting out that many strains and giving fuck all info or pics?


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 19, 2022)

JusSumDood said:


> Does anyone know if [email protected] is the official email address? I recently made a purchase but had to do a btc payment because paypal doesn't support 'friends and family' in my country. Hoping I didn't send some random dude 440USD for nothing


Hi, the only place to buy directly from Clearwater genetics is here :

https://www.cwidesignandconsulting.com/


He dont take PayPal or btc, only waave credit card, and the shipping is free


----------



## Balockaye (Feb 19, 2022)

JusSumDood said:


> Does anyone know if [email protected] is the official email address? I recently made a purchase but had to do a btc payment because paypal doesn't support 'friends and family' in my country. Hoping I didn't send some random dude 440USD for nothing


No offense but that kinda looks like a scam email. Where did you get that email from? Also where did you order from? Last time i checked clearwaters official website only took waave payments.

Found their email from discord: [email protected]


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 19, 2022)

kwigybo88 said:


> I'd like to buy some Clearwater but again, how do you support 'breeders' putting out that many strains and giving fuck all info or pics?


Go to his discord, plenty information on their strain






@Clearwaterbuds | Linktree


Linktree. Make your link do more.




linktr.ee


----------



## JusSumDood (Feb 19, 2022)

Balockaye said:


> No offense but that kinda looks like a scam email. Where did you get that email from? Also where did you order from? Last time i checked clearwaters official website only took waave payments.
> 
> Found their email from discord: [email protected]


Found it on one of clearwater's posts on IG. Sounds like I been scammed. Fml


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 19, 2022)

JusSumDood said:


> Found it on one of clearwater's posts on IG. Sounds like I been scammed. Fml


Loads of people in the comments trying to scam


----------



## F_T_P! (Feb 19, 2022)

JusSumDood said:


> Does anyone know if [email protected] is the official email address? I recently made a purchase but had to do a btc payment because paypal doesn't support 'friends and family' in my country. Hoping I didn't send some random dude 440USD for nothing


It's a scam, save your money. Paypal sent friends and family is how they get you, can not cancel the transaction.
IG is a shithole and you should never order from there.


----------



## JusSumDood (Feb 19, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> It's a scam, save your money. Paypal sent friends and family is how they get you, can not cancel the transaction.
> IG is a shithole and you should never order from there.


Yeah. I fucked up. Christ. Uhggggggggggggggg


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2022)

it blows my mind people still fall for these simple scams

why are you ordering through email when they have a website you can order from smh

atleast ask around BEFORE you send the scammers your money,not after


----------



## JusSumDood (Feb 19, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> it blows my mind people still fall for these simple scams
> 
> why are you ordering through email when they have a website you can order from smh
> 
> atleast ask around BEFORE you send the scammers your money,not after


If I knew how to thumbs up your comment I would


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 19, 2022)

If a breeder is going to take the time to set up a website they will probably pay Google the few bucks a month to get a @"insertbreedersnamehere".com email. A scammer will just use burners. I hope this lesson is one you can easily move on from and others are hopefully able to learn from


----------



## JusSumDood (Feb 19, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> If a breeder is going to take the time to set up a website they will probably pay Google the few bucks a month to get a @"insertbreedersnamehere".com email. A scammer will just use burners. I hope this lesson is one you can easily move on from and others are hopefully able to learn from


Doubt I'll move on from it. I'm pissed. Pissed at myself but these lessons you don't forget. I fucked up at the end of the day. Should have done more research


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 19, 2022)

JusSumDood said:


> Doubt I'll move on from it. I'm pissed. Pissed at myself but these lessons you don't forget. I fucked up at the end of the day. Should have done more research


Don’t want to beat a dead horse but for anyone else it might help friends and family through PayPal is always a big red flag because you can’t chargeback if shit hits the fan.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 19, 2022)

these are the blue cran apple and valkyrie. i didnt get any freebies so i hope theres a keeper here.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 20, 2022)

F&F PayPal sketch to me also but with the new regulations people are gifting so I had legit transactions I had to use F&F even when I offered to pay more and eat fees they wouldn’t take it 

They way IG is setup some companies don’t use the dm they will tell u to send a email or have the email in the bio most times .. They scams are at a all time high with every one tryna sell direct and cut out the banks which is good sometimes it’s hard to kno what’s going on


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 22, 2022)

Chopped all of my wedding cake x runtz today around week 9/10ish. These were very easy to grow and none showed any balls/nanners despite being stressed out and having light leaks. Yield is on the lower side but I did have cooler temps the first couple weeks of flower which slowed things down. The aroma is amazing, super skunky gassy with fruity candy undertones. All five look really good. I'm going to reveg all of them and grow them again before I decide on a keeper.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 22, 2022)

dubekoms said:


> Chopped all of my wedding cake x runtz today around week 9/10ish. These were very easy to grow and none showed any balls/nanners despite being stressed out and having light leaks. Yield is on the lower side but I did have cooler temps the first couple weeks of flower which slowed things down. The aroma is amazing, super skunky gassy with fruity candy undertones. All five look really good. I'm going to reveg all of them and grow them again before I decide on a keeper.View attachment 5090243View attachment 5090244View attachment 5090245View attachment 5090246View attachment 5090247


u crushed this +++ I’m a sucker for a well grown plant


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 24, 2022)

Down goes the pregnant Dante


----------



## Apalchen (Feb 24, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Down goes the pregnant Dante View attachment 5091340View attachment 5091341View attachment 5091342


I got a pack of this just waiting for room to open to run them. I got so many new packs going atm and those arrived a few days late. I couldn’t find them anywhere so had to order from the uk.


----------



## z.bud (Feb 24, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Down goes the pregnant Dante View attachment 5091340View attachment 5091341


Looks amazing! Did you get my message a few days ago? That Dante’s Inferno ooohweee!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 24, 2022)

Clearwater is the dark horse in the seed game.100 percent. These guys are the next inhouse without the herms.


----------



## higher self (Feb 25, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Clearwater is the dark horse in the seed game.100 percent. These guys are the next inhouse without the herms.


Big facts!


----------



## F_T_P! (Feb 27, 2022)

Purple Doses are looking great, some are frosty as fuck, a few are already purpling at week6 and the buds have great shape and density. One of them threw a nanner in early flower but I picked it off and no nanners since. Going to be a tough decision picking a winner.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 2, 2022)

JusSumDood said:


> Yeah. I fucked up. Christ. Uhggggggggggggggg


If you used a card on Paypal you might be able to charge back


----------



## Kalkwerk (Mar 2, 2022)

I need to leave cw discord, block this fuckin thread and uninstall ig so maybe one day Im gonna forget how stupid Im for not grabbing dantes inferno. Every fuckin single time when I was buying seeds for a last couple of months I was pushing dantes inferno for later seeing that britishseedcompany still got em in stock. Well when finally i was about to buy it it was out of stock everywhere and right now all of a sudden when people starts to share photos and smoke reports every fuckin plant in every fuckin pack of dante inferno is a fuckin keeper

Fuck me.


----------



## jtronic (Mar 2, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> I need to leave cw discord, block this fuckin thread and uninstall ig so maybe one day Im gonna forget how stupid Im for not grabbing dantes inferno. Every fuckin single time when I was buying seeds for a last couple of months I was pushing dantes inferno for later seeing that britishseedcompany still got em in stock. Well when finally i was about to buy it it was out of stock everywhere and right now all of a sudden when people starts to share photos and smoke reports every fuckin plant in every fuckin pack of dante inferno is a fuckin keeper
> 
> Fuck me.


I'm pretty sure he's re-releasing them!

Cheers


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 2, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> I need to leave cw discord, block this fuckin thread and uninstall ig so maybe one day Im gonna forget how stupid Im for not grabbing dantes inferno. Every fuckin single time when I was buying seeds for a last couple of months I was pushing dantes inferno for later seeing that britishseedcompany still got em in stock. Well when finally i was about to buy it it was out of stock everywhere and right now all of a sudden when people starts to share photos and smoke reports every fuckin plant in every fuckin pack of dante inferno is a fuckin keeper
> 
> Fuck me.


he has all the same cuts, will be releasing the extact same cross again. but you know that cause you're on the discord


----------



## Kalkwerk (Mar 3, 2022)

Yeah I know that a restock is already in works but it will be hard for me to get it. Im in europe, britishseedbank was only place with cw gear and they are not selling new cw drops anymore. Only place im gonna have a chance of grabbing them will be cw official site but looking at the hype its gonna be gone in a minutes. But yeah Im aware of restock and Im gonna try to get em for sure. Im just mad at myself for not buying a pack when it was easily available.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 3, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Yeah I know that a restock is already in works but it will be hard for me to get it. Im in europe, britishseedbank was only place with cw gear and they are not selling new cw drops anymore. Only place im gonna have a chance of grabbing them will be cw official site but looking at the hype its gonna be gone in a minutes. But yeah Im aware of restock and Im gonna try to get em for sure. Im just mad at myself for not buying a pack when it was easily available.


If people don't scalp packs to resell you should be alright


----------



## originalphenohunters (Mar 3, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Clearwater is the dark horse in the seed game.100 percent. These guys are the next inhouse without the herms.


That isn't a compliment. LMAO


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 3, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> That isn't a compliment. LMAO


At least IHG and Clearwater don't make knock-offs of other breeders gear, like Copycat or Archive does.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 3, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> which packs do you have that look immature?
> 
> I just went through the same thing with my pack of Diamond Hands
> 
> ...


After i reading this i think I'll dig up my pack and give em a crack. No reason to sit on bad beans. 
I haven't had a problem with any other cw. I remember Whitehotguava seedlings liked things a little drier.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> After i reading this i think I'll dig up my pack and give em a crack. No reason to sit on bad beans.
> I haven't had a problem with any other cw. I remember Whitehotguava seedlings liked things a little drier.


I only had problems with the Diamond Hands,all the other strains I grew from them popped just fine

and they gave me a pack of Ironlungs and GMOreoz x MaiTai to replace the pack of Diamond Hands

I did get 1 Diamond Hands to pop and shes in flower now


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 3, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> I only had problems with the Diamond Hands,all the other strains I grew from them popped just fine
> 
> and they gave me a pack of Ironlungs and GMOreoz x MaiTai to replace the pack of Diamond Hands
> 
> I did get 1 Diamond Hands to pop and shes in flower now


Did you look at your iron lungs seeds? Just got a pack and some of the seeds look flat, not sure if they got smashed or what


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 3, 2022)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Did you look at your iron lungs seeds? Just got a pack and some of the seeds look flat, not sure if they got smashed or what


no

the pack is is sealed and I might sell them so I didnt open the pack


----------



## originalphenohunters (Mar 4, 2022)

Observe & Report said:


> At least IHG and Clearwater don't make knock-offs of other breeders gear, like Copycat or Archive does.


Wait IHG didn't make an entire dosidos knockoff line and clearwater didn't make an entire lumpy apple fritter knock off line? hmmm. my mistake.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 4, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Wait IHG didn't make an entire dosidos knockoff line and clearwater didn't make an entire lumpy apple fritter knock off line? hmmm. my mistake.


Lumpy doesn't even sell seeds to the public as far as I'm aware so there's nothing to knock off really.besides the fritter S1s I guess


----------



## jasonryan00 (Mar 4, 2022)

I would agree with what was said above about clearwater they really are a dark horse that never really gets mentioned
so i wanted to post my truffle pig, ran a 10 pack and got 6-7 great keepers. Very homogenous strain, all the keepers were fairly close in phenotypical expression. All had great yield, each one has specific nuances in flavor and smell. Most finish to a very dark purple/neon magenta color without temps having to be really low. structure is great it can be a single cola monster and responds well to LST as well. I usually run it on a screen to spread it out. also it is not nute sensitive at all, it loves to eat and is a heavy feeder
no intersex traits to speak of really, needs additional stress testing tho 
this is one example of a keeper cut. first run from clone 31 days in, finish window is from week 8-9 so about 4-5 weeks to go


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Mar 4, 2022)

Glad I got a pack of the dantes inferno then


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 4, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Glad I got a pack of the dantes inferno then


i only popped one to see whats up, looks amazing and has some grape terps but honestly white hot guava is the shit i can't hold on too for very long


----------



## jasonryan00 (Mar 4, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> i only popped one to see whats up, looks amazing and has some grape terps but honestly white hot guava is the shit i can't hold on too for very long


 I agree White hot guava was a great strain grew 2 out and got great plants still have a full pack to hunt through


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 5, 2022)

Some dried Dante's inferno that I hit with max carnage (black cherry punch x pure Michigan) shits dank, solid as a rock, stinks up the room, has a floral type of taste that lingers, and sticky as hell. One of two seeds popped


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Followed this thread and read it a couple of times. Jumped in last November and have 12 or so CW packs based on RIU members reviews (thank you). Have some white hot creamsicle going about a month into flower after a short veg. First one smells like PU, second one like exotic genetics cookies and cream.
last pic is a mutant that self topped itself a couple of times and has a funky top. The others are single stem.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Ice cream cake x blue razzicle


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 6, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ice cream cake x blue razzicle


Wht kinda terrps.

Looks great


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 6, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Wht kinda terrps.
> 
> Looks great


Hard to describe. Pretty soft on terps.. lil creamy, lil gassy. Just wish she had a lil more yield. Couldn't keep her around


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 6, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ice cream cake x blue razzicle


Got the wedding cake x blue razzicle sounded like a good cross


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Got the wedding cake x blue razzicle sounded like a good cross


Should def be some nice plants in that pack!


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 6, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Yeah I know that a restock is already in works but it will be hard for me to get it. Im in europe, britishseedbank was only place with cw gear and they are not selling new cw drops anymore. Only place im gonna have a chance of grabbing them will be cw official site but looking at the hype its gonna be gone in a minutes. But yeah Im aware of restock and Im gonna try to get em for sure. Im just mad at myself for not buying a pack when it was easily available.


Try not to be too mad but I couldn’t find em anywhere here after seeing pictures everywhere and wife found em and ordered from the uk lol. They took too long to get here to make it into this seed run but as soon as I start more they are in the next line up.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 6, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Some dried Dante's inferno that I hit with max carnage (black cherry punch x pure Michigan) shits dank, solid as a rock, stinks up the room, has a floral type of taste that lingers, and sticky as hell. One of two seeds popped View attachment 5096862


Got more seed?


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 7, 2022)

bobdagrowah said:


> Got more seed?


Of the Dante? Yeah got the whole pack still, only popped 2 seeds, trimming up the other pheno now


----------



## Sdflo32 (Mar 12, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> what strains did you grow?


Where did you buy your seeds if I may ask? Deeply Rooted or directly from CW? How often are you running into Herms with CW? Did purple doses have any Herms?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 12, 2022)

Sdflo32 said:


> Where did you buy your seeds if I may ask? Deeply Rooted or directly from CW? How often are you running into Herms with CW? Did purple doses have any Herms?


Mostly direct from CW, a few from defunct glo. haven't grown purple doses.
grown honey crisps, spearmint style, dantes inferno and white hot guava with no issues.
his apples and bananas x gary payton herm'd on me but only popped 1
i only grow a couple of each strain so not a huge sample


----------



## Sdflo32 (Mar 12, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Purple Doses are looking great, some are frosty as fuck, a few are already purpling at week6 and the buds have great shape and density. One of them threw a nanner in early flower but I picked it off and no nanners since. Going to be a tough decision picking a winner.
> 
> View attachment 5093161


Ran into some herms myself with purple doses. Had a male plant as well. Any update on purple doses?


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 13, 2022)

Can’t wait to pop this Dante’s inferno but I got so many seeds going now i couldn’t fit it in this run. Plus it took a couple extra days to get here. 

As far as herms go, I’ve run enough packs to confidently say it doesn’t matter the breeder. Ive pulled 15 out of 66 this last run and still have a few I picked banana and balls off of. I think I find em more often than some people, but I run a room full at a time under a good bit of light and don’t baby them at all. I’m not trying to get every plant to be perfect in a seed run. I’m really trying to see what performs in my rooms under my normal conditions and feeds. So some plants gets stressed. But the ones I find to keep usually end up performing pretty well in my rooms. 

I don’t trellis seed runs either, you to to be able to get in and check them close, and rearrange plants so you don’t have big empty spots if you have to remove some. 

But for example I love cannarado’s gear I’ve had whole packs so good I couldn’t decide on a keeper. But the most recent pack, I’ve cut down 5 out of 6. I’m not mad at cannarado what so ever, that’s just how it goes.


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 13, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> Can’t wait to pop this Dante’s inferno but I got so many seeds going now i couldn’t fit it in this run. Plus it took a couple extra days to get here.
> 
> As far as herms go, I’ve run enough packs to confidently say it doesn’t matter the breeder. Ive pulled 15 out of 66 this last run and still have a few I picked banana and balls off of. I think I find em more often than some people, but I run a room full at a time under a good bit of light and don’t baby them at all. I’m not trying to get every plant to be perfect in a seed run. I’m really trying to see what performs in my rooms under my normal conditions and feeds. So some plants gets stressed. But the ones I find to keep usually end up performing pretty well in my rooms.
> 
> ...


Ya to piggy back on this I have a post where I went a little hard on Clearwater after finding a herm and while I have had my issues with some plants from Clearwater it really is nothing out of the normal. The smokes all been really tasty even if most haven't been big yielders. I flipped 3 sunset cliffs last Monday and just put 3 P.O.W in solos so they have managed to stay in rotation regardless of the couple herms found


----------



## F_T_P! (Mar 13, 2022)

Sdflo32 said:


> Ran into some herms myself with purple doses. Had a male plant as well. Any update on purple doses?


Purple Doses is at 8 weeks now, looking great. 1 plant threw a nanner early, I picked it off and none since on that one. Another had a hidden nanner I didn't catch and threw some pollen, nothing major but found some seeds forming on it and the plant next to it. All of them look and smell dank, even the ones that threw a few nanners. Picked up some more packs from CW, got the Gary Payton x Apple Mints and Project 4516 x Toaster Strudel.


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 14, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Ya to piggy back on this I have a post where I went a little hard on Clearwater after finding a herm and while I have had my issues with some plants from Clearwater it really is nothing out of the normal. The smokes all been really tasty even if most haven't been big yielders. I flipped 3 sunset cliffs last Monday and just put 3 P.O.W in solos so they have managed to stay in rotation regardless of the couple herms found


If you can find granny apple sass it yields well. I’d imagine most apple fritter crosses do. There are some pictures on this post somewhere of the nugs.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Mar 16, 2022)

The keeper cut of truffle pig from my post a couple pages back.
Day 42 i'll probably take it to between 8-9 wk it really packs on the weight in the last few weeks
Really love this plant. Color, effects, yield, handles whatever is thrown it's way.
Flavor has been described as garlic/funk/candy GDP purple 
this run the highest EC she saw was 1.3-1.5. So there is some head room to increase and really she what she can do. I'm sure she could handle upwards of 2.0 in flower with no sweat 

Next up is a full pack of White hot guava. I've seen a couple people pull amazing plants from those packs.


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 18, 2022)

Sunset cliffs (a&b x warheads) 10 days after flip. These two have been vigorous from the second I put the seeds in water no joke. Side branching is thick. I messed around with defoliating again and I think it helped even the canopy and is keeping them shorter and more manageable. I've got a feeling yields are going to be improving. It's an extra week or so in veg vs topping but from experience with LEDs evening the canopy and keeping them shorter is definitely where is at. Hope everybody has a good end to the work week


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 18, 2022)

Perfect Pair (Smarties X Devil Driver) day 65F, almost ready. Tropical popsicle terps


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 19, 2022)

Ice Caps


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 19, 2022)

Diamond Hands


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Mar 20, 2022)

inlovewthecoco said:


> Did you ever grow out the Warheads s1? Mine is about 3 weeks into veg wondering what to expect in flower


5 days into flower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2022)

White hot guava, 2 phenos 

2nd, this one was just weaker early on so I went with darker one but this one looks like it would've yielded bigger based on bud size.


----------



## Sdflo32 (Mar 25, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Purple Doses is at 8 weeks now, looking great. 1 plant threw a nanner early, I picked it off and none since on that one. Another had a hidden nanner I didn't catch and threw some pollen, nothing major but found some seeds forming on it and the plant next to it. All of them look and smell dank, even the ones that threw a few nanners. Picked up some more packs from CW, got the Gary Payton x Apple Mints and Project 4516 x Toaster Strudel.


Any update or pictures of purple doses??


----------



## F_T_P! (Mar 25, 2022)

Sdflo32 said:


> Any update or pictures of purple doses??



Some killer phenos, will be a hard choice.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Mar 26, 2022)

White hot creamsicle update. Smell great


----------



## RSTXVIII (Mar 29, 2022)

OreoCake x Now n Later F49.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 29, 2022)

Anyone grown out Windanzea yet??


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 29, 2022)

inlovewthecoco said:


> 5 days into flower


I have two pow vegging now sd x warheads .. in a week I’ll have pics but so far the leaves look different less serrated then yours


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2022)

White hot guava


----------



## jasonryan00 (Mar 29, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 5109937
> View attachment 5109940
> White hot guava


DAMN can't wait to go thru my pack


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Mar 29, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 5109937
> View attachment 5109940
> White hot guava


Did it just get black late in flower or is this a different pheno from above?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2022)

inlovewthecoco said:


> Did it just get black late in flower or is this a different pheno from above?


I had 2 different phenos. Darker one went purple earlier. The 2nd pheno faded to purple.

Edit: darker one was this dark in earlier pic up above but lighting made it look a little lighter.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Mar 31, 2022)

OreoCake x Now n Later, F51, she hermed on me. At week 3, i tried to remove all the ball i Can see, but I must have forgotten some. She sets some seeds, but continues to grow well with a nice production of trichomes. the smell is a little reminiscent of banana with coffee, to see after curing.
View attachment IMG_20220331_120239.jpg


----------



## itslogics (Apr 12, 2022)

Just ordered my first pack from CW, I ordered 8-East (I-95 x SD Warheads). Has anyone have experience with this cultivar? I’m just curious what I should look out for. If there are better phenos than others and if you guys have any pics. I know I-95 was some fire but I have not come across anything with SD Warheads.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2022)

Smoked both white hot guava and surprisingly the more colorful one is the harder hitter of the two.


----------



## buddygrows (Apr 12, 2022)

Got about 60 packs of the Clearwater/Premier SD collab. Gonna pop the Woreoz first.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 13, 2022)

Any 4/20 deals?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 13, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Any 4/20 deals?


Promo code SPRING420 for 25% off your order.






Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC







www.cwidesignandconsulting.com


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Apr 16, 2022)

Warheads ~F30


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 26, 2022)

saw this on CWs discord, keeps it 100


----------



## bcr500 (Apr 27, 2022)

A friend flipped these a little over a week ago. Back row is dark and stormy on the left and gangsta boo from pheno addicts on the right. Front row is goon squadron #1 on left and #2 on right.
Goon squadron #2 is 2 weeks younger but she blew past #1 in no time. #1 lacked vigor compared to the others which is why #2 was popped. 
The stalk on the dark and stormy is at least twice as thick as the other girls she is going to be thick!


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2022)

Bittersweet (GMO x Mai Tai) at 70 days, going to let her go a bit longer. Got some GMO crosses that I want to hunt males for to create a line outta this one. Already started a few seeds from a chuck from last run.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2022)

higher self said:


> Bittersweet (GMO x Mai Tai) at 70 days, going to let her go a bit longer. Got some GMO crosses that I want to hunt males for to create a line outta this one. Already started a few seeds from a chuck from last run.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125261View attachment 5125257View attachment 5125259


That mai tai makes some pretty plants. Cheers man.


----------



## higher self (Apr 28, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That mai tai makes some pretty plants. Cheers man.


Definitely! Was going to get the Gary x Mai Tai on 420 sale got Guava Melt for $50 something. Had 18 seeds in the pack, Clearwater is legend!


----------



## ichimoto (May 1, 2022)

I'm looking for a clearwater fem-strain which will be a short or medium plant. And ofcourse a great yield


----------



## sergx (May 8, 2022)

guys I wonder if you find hermaphrodites from clearwater genetics? I got 4 hermies from 20 fem plants also 3 dwarf/mutants.
Full control of the environment, 5 years in rdwc gro.
Clearwater - Zero Gravity (GMO x Oreoz) x Gary Payton 
Clearwater - Bullpup (Runtz x Devil Driver)
Very disappointed with clearwater hermies.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 8, 2022)

sergx said:


> guys I wonder if you find hermaphrodites from clearwater genetics? I got 4 hermies from 20 fem plants also 3 dwarf/mutants.
> Full control of the environment, 5 years in rdwc gro.
> Clearwater - Zero Gravity (GMO x Oreoz) x Gary Payton
> Clearwater - Bullpup (Runtz x Devil Driver)
> Very disappointed with clearwater hermies.



should join the discord if you haven't already, a lot of info
hes said multiple times gary is a pain in the ass. ive found a herm in apples and bananas x gary p as well


----------



## F_T_P! (May 8, 2022)

sergx said:


> guys I wonder if you find hermaphrodites from clearwater genetics? I got 4 hermies from 20 fem plants also 3 dwarf/mutants.
> Full control of the environment, 5 years in rdwc gro.
> Clearwater - Zero Gravity (GMO x Oreoz) x Gary Payton
> Clearwater - Bullpup (Runtz x Devil Driver)
> Very disappointed with clearwater hermies.


Ran Purple Doses and a couple threw nanners early that I had picked off, no seeds. Fire, frosted and all phenos were stoney, maybe 2 or 3 out of pack are going to be reran for keeper status.


----------



## F_T_P! (May 8, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5130314
> should join the discord if you haven't already, a lot of info
> hes said multiple times gary is a pain in the ass. ive found a herm in apples and bananas x gary p as well


Running Gary Payton x Apple Mints next seed run, I will put up with some extra time with plants monitoring for herms if I find that fire pheno. So far I see nothing but heat coming from Clearwater.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2022)

I put my two white hot guava through hell and even put in flower premature and no nuts. Small sample for sure but solid on whg.


----------



## SFGiantt (May 8, 2022)

I'm prepping to run Gary Payton X Apple Mints outdoors this year. Will keep u posted throughout the season.


----------



## SFGiantt (May 8, 2022)

Actually I'm running 3 of his strain. Gary Payton X Apple mints, SD X Warheads, and Apples and Bananas X Lime OG


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 9, 2022)

higher self said:


> Bittersweet (GMO x Mai Tai) at 70 days, going to let her go a bit longer. Got some GMO crosses that I want to hunt males for to create a line outta this one. Already started a few seeds from a chuck from last run.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125261View attachment 5125257View attachment 5125259


Fuck that's hot


----------



## sergx (May 9, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5130314
> should join the discord if you haven't already, a lot of info
> hes said multiple times gary is a pain in the ass. ive found a herm in apples and bananas x gary p as well


Thank's man! I've already racked my brains wondering what could go wrong .I'm not that deep into the discord, I just actively observe instagram on the topic of breeding and seeds.


----------



## RSTXVIII (May 9, 2022)

Rum Cake x Maitai #4 day 31 of flower.


----------



## higher self (May 9, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Fuck that's hot


My iPhone pics don't do it justice. Last run I grew it in a solo cup with low lighting & it still put out beautiful buds. This run it was grown in about 1.5 gal, can't wait to really dial her in with larger pots. Surprised Clearwater hasn't done more with this cross vs the GMO/Oreoz line. I'm going to make S1's of these & see what comes of that & crosses I make.


----------



## dgarcad (May 10, 2022)

Anyone know what kind of terps I can find in the specimen x?? (Project 4516 x Devil Driver)


----------



## SFGiantt (May 10, 2022)

To the left:
Apples and Bananas X Lime OG

To the right:
Gary Payton X Apple Mints


----------



## InfiniteIndo (May 10, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Anyone know what kind of terps I can find in the specimen x?? (Project 4516 x Devil Driver)


That devil driver line has an array of terps from what I've heard. Grape and strawberry are all I can remember off the top.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 10, 2022)

sergx said:


> guys I wonder if you find hermaphrodites from clearwater genetics? I got 4 hermies from 20 fem plants also 3 dwarf/mutants.
> Full control of the environment, 5 years in rdwc gro.
> Clearwater - Zero Gravity (GMO x Oreoz) x Gary Payton
> Clearwater - Bullpup (Runtz x Devil Driver)
> Very disappointed with clearwater hermies.


Dam i was pumped for ZG x GP


----------



## SoD4nk (May 15, 2022)

dang i got drunk as hell last night and bought two packs LOL


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 15, 2022)

Its the gp he said it herms a little on discord


----------



## RSTXVIII (May 17, 2022)

Rum Cake x MaiTai #4. Day 39 of flowering.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (May 22, 2022)

White hot Screamsicle mutant had a steem like the palm of your hand and topped itself by peeling ‘’fingers‘(branches) away from it’s flat mainsteem.
terps are dank rotting fruit. Can’t wait to sample.


----------



## SimpleBox (May 22, 2022)

Does white hot guava ever restock?


----------



## RSTXVIII (May 23, 2022)

Rum Cake x MaiTai #4 Day 45


----------



## InfiniteIndo (May 23, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> Does white hot guava ever restock?


Nope that line is about 4 years old now so whatever you can find is the last of it


----------



## Toadbreath1 (May 24, 2022)

First sample report Of white hot screamsicle. This was the smallest plant final terps on it were gas, purple berry/funk with a hint of citrus on the back.
Plan was to sample with the volcano vaporizer then fully cure and make rosin. Problem is the sampling never stoped. Heavy gas with some purple berry/funk with a little tart citrus on the back, very tasty. Effect is Indica dominant with a good body and gentle pressure behind the eyes. Potent yet calming/relaxing. Not very sleepy (for me) but relaxing. If it tasted this good as flower I can only imagine how tasty rosin will be. Again, heavy gas on this one. I let them go around 11 weeks flowering. Buds are dense.


----------



## bcr500 (May 25, 2022)

Goon squad #1 and #2 at day 48 from flip.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 27, 2022)

25% off code this weekend: CWMEMORIAL


https://www.cwidesignandconsulting.com/?Collection=All


----------



## roboquaid (May 29, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> 25% off code this weekend: CWMEMORIAL
> 
> 
> https://www.cwidesignandconsulting.com/?Collection=All


Is this legit website? Has anyone ordered from here before?


----------



## roboquaid (May 29, 2022)

HI GUY'S WHERE DO YOU ALL GET YOUR CW GENETICS SEEDS FROM? 
IS THE CW DESIGN AND CONSULTING SITE LEGIT? 
TRIED TO ORDER BUT YOU HAVE TO DO A BANK TRANSFER?? 
I DON'T WANT TO GET SCAMMED. 
THANKS.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 29, 2022)

Yes it i


roboquaid said:


> HI GUY'S WHERE DO YOU ALL GET YOUR CW GENETICS SEEDS FROM?
> IS THE CW DESIGN AND CONSULTING SITE LEGIT?
> TRIED TO ORDER BUT YOU HAVE TO DO A BANK TRANSFER??
> I DON'T WANT TO GET SCAMMED.
> THANKS.


Yes it is legit.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 29, 2022)

roboquaid said:


> Is this legit website? Has anyone ordered from here before?


yeah, several times. and probably in the next hour.
just place your order and you'll get a second email from a WAAVE, 3rd party payment processor


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 29, 2022)

You can find mass amounts of Clearwater's gear on Strainly for cheap. For those looking for white hot guava should look into Jelly Delicious. I have run both and they are very similar. White Hot Screamsicle was pure fire.


----------



## RSTXVIII (May 31, 2022)

Rum Cake x MaiTai #4. Day 53


----------



## bcr500 (Jun 3, 2022)

My friends pics. Day 49 from flip. Dark and stormy, goon squad #1,and goon squad #2.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jun 4, 2022)

Rum Cake x MaiTai #4 day 57


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jun 8, 2022)

RumTai_ ( Rum Cake x MaiTai #4)_ day 61


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jun 8, 2022)

Thunderclap (Kush Mints x Apple Mints) day 49


----------



## thctimmy (Jun 9, 2022)

Good day gromies. First run of Clearwater. D48 of GP x Now n Later. I have two phenos, this is the shorter of the two. Sweet perfume type smell. The other pheno is a big uglier she is huge and has the Gary purple hue going, but she stretched too much and is in the lights fox tailing a bit. Ill grab pics of both when closer to harvest ~3 weeks out. Have a blessed day.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 9, 2022)

Loving the bud porn in here guys. Great job!

Clearwater still a solid candidate for cheap good quality product. Thats great to see. Very transparent aswell from what i hear in the discord. I should join rly lol.

Is clearwater gonna over take rado? In terms of hype and popularity?

Thoughts?


----------



## thctimmy (Jun 9, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Loving the bud porn in here guys. Great job!
> 
> Clearwater still a solid candidate for cheap good quality product. Thats great to see. Very transparent aswell from what i hear in the discord. I should join rly lol.
> 
> ...


Im seeing Solfire pop up a lot more. Not sure if its warranted or not, Ill know a bit more in 6 weeks. Sq1 has some fanboys (im included) and their drops sell out in a minute. I'd almost say Bodhi still reigns, but that's just based on post count lol.


----------



## thctimmy (Jun 9, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Im seeing Solfire pop up a lot more. Not sure if its warranted or not, Ill know a bit more in 6 weeks. Sq1 has some fanboys (im included) and their drops sell out in a minute. I'd almost say Bodhi still reigns, but that's just based on post count lol.


That being said I am anxiously awaiting the next Dante Inferno drop. I think the broader community is as well. So yeah they got the hype!! I see a lot of fire to your initial point coming from clearwater


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 9, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Is clearwater gonna over take rado? In terms of hype and popularity?
> 
> Thoughts?


I don’t think so unless they lower their prices a little bit

RAW seems to be trying to compete

they've recently been selling $80 packs of fems and $85 regs

I’d say Rado is still the go to for the cheap hype seeds though


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 9, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Im seeing Solfire pop up a lot more. Not sure if its warranted or not, Ill know a bit more in 6 weeks. Sq1 has some fanboys (im included) and their drops sell out in a minute. I'd almost say Bodhi still reigns, but that's just based on post count lol.


Yea bodhi will always be relevant. Price point and quality has made him a staple.

Sq1 i aswell was interested in afew..when he first popped up..waiting to see more reports and grows..not to mention his seed drops are tiny and i believe drop at 1 or 2 places only.

Solfire packs look like exotic..and priced like exotic. Seen some good things tho

But again compared to rado and clearwater..why spend the extra..just buy a 2nd pack of rado or clearwater with money saved lol.


----------



## MannyPacs (Jun 9, 2022)

12 pack Clearwater for $100... I say that's a better value than rado 6 pack for $80


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jun 9, 2022)

Last picture of Rum Cake x MaiTai #4 week 9. She was a pleasure to grow. Realy stable. Now i wait for the smoke test.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 9, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> 12 pack Clearwater for $100... I say that's a better value than rado 6 pack for $80


most of their new stuff is $110 and the Crushed Berries crosses were $150

seems like they change prices depending on hype

im interested to see how much they’ll charge for the Dante Inferno crosses since that seems to be their most hyped strain

I know they were selling packs of Apple Tartz for $250


----------



## SFGiantt (Jun 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> most of their new stuff is $110 and the Crushed Berries crosses were $150
> 
> seems like they change prices depending on hype
> 
> ...


You can get Apple Tarrz S1 on his website for $110 just fyi.


----------



## MannyPacs (Jun 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> most of their new stuff is $110 and the Crushed Berries crosses were $150
> 
> seems like they change prices depending on hype
> 
> ...


That's a bummer. After the 250 apple tarts I thought they said the rest of the apple tartz line was supposed to be regularly priced. Ive only bought one pack of seeds this year so I haven't been staying up on how this inflation has been affecting seed prices.

Any of the strains around $100 you just can't beat the value. I've got a POW going on 3rd week of flip that's starting to impress me... Stretchy little mofo tho lol


----------



## thctimmy (Jun 9, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Last picture of Rum Cake x MaiTai #4 week 9. She was a pleasure to grow. Realy stable. Now i wait for the smoke test.
> View attachment 5146716


Gorgeous I see we're both posting to discord both under different names haha. So does it literally smell/taste like a fruity tropical drink? And when do you chop she looks like she has a little time yet.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jun 9, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Gorgeous I see we're both posting to discord both under different names haha. So does it literally smell/taste like a fruity tropical drink? And when do you chop she looks like she has a little time yet.


Yes she smell rotten fruit and juice. I chop her in 2 days. I need place for other plant.


----------



## higher self (Jun 9, 2022)

Clearwater drops a promo code more often than Rado. Raw only dropped prices for Tiki collaboration imo. Wheresthekoosh just posted a code not too long ago & there was plenty on the site to choose from. Forget the hype I bet the folks who got a million packs from GLO are sleeping on the heaters in those packs. That's why I'm still buying up the old stuff with close to 20 seeds in a 12 pack.


----------



## Herbprophet (Jun 11, 2022)

I got 2 Caramel Coated(Runtz x Apple Mints)plants going in veg that I'm flipping in a week.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## HUF (Jun 14, 2022)

Dante's Inferno 28 days of flowering Plant from a clone from my keeper, hunting from several packs of seeds


----------



## Phlite (Jun 15, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> saw this on CWs discord, keeps it 100
> View attachment 5124723


 this around the time I got banned from the discord for asking if they had a veteran discount! It wasn't that cut and dry obvi but you get the gist lol...


----------



## thctimmy (Jun 15, 2022)

Phlite said:


> this around the time I got banned from the discord for asking if they had a veteran discount! It wasn't that cut and dry obvi but you get the gist lol...


Thank you for your service


----------



## thctimmy (Jun 17, 2022)

Drop live on neptune


----------



## thctimmy (Jun 22, 2022)

She getting close, another week or so. Taken yesterday, D60. Pheno 1 of GP x NnL. Got a strong floral/perfume scent on this one. Have a peaceful day! day all.


----------



## SFGiantt (Jun 22, 2022)

POW (Sour Diesel X Warheads)
In their forever homes.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Jun 23, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Drop live on neptune


Do you know if Clearwater said anywhere that the devil driver cut they reversed for the vol 2 (recent drop) is the same cut they used in the vol1 drop?


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 23, 2022)

Dropped 3 rainbow belts x now n laterz all 3 popped out the soil. This is going to be a fun run.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 23, 2022)

I’ve got three Dante’s inferno about to flower I’ll post pics when they’re farther along. Anyone else growing DI?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 23, 2022)

DaliGhozt said:


> Do you know if Clearwater said anywhere that the devil driver cut they reversed for the vol 2 (recent drop) is the same cut they used in the vol1 drop?


----------



## wality (Jun 24, 2022)

Devil Driver x Zero Gravity (Oreoz x GMO) - grew this strain because it is close to Dante's Inferno (DDxOreoz)

Germinated 2, 100% success. #1 is a beautiful purple and very sticky, #2 has 4 massive colas about the length of my wrist to elbow.

Organic soil with Blue Planets Farmers Pride nutes under a HLG 600 Rspec.

8 weeks into flower.

#1


#2


#1 on the left, #2 on right


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 24, 2022)

Any discount code?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 24, 2022)

devil driver v2 drop on his site 


https://www.cwidesignandconsulting.com/?Collection=Devil+Driver+and+Devil+Driver+v2+Line


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 24, 2022)

Thinking about that white devil lol


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2022)

Karma 2020 for me. Might run that with Karma's Headbanger


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 24, 2022)

higher self said:


> Karma 2020 for me. Might run that with Karma's Headband


Yeah I was thinking of that but I already have headbanger and headbanger x Karma og


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I was thinking of that but I already have headbanger and headbanger x Karma og


I've had my Headbanger for awhile so it would motivate me to pop them. Definitely would do some chucks with the males onto Clearwaters cross.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 24, 2022)

higher self said:


> I've had my Headbanger for awhile so it would motivate me to pop them. Definitely would do some chucks with the males onto Clearwaters cross.


I think the sour d would compliment the devil driver nicely since they have similar structure. The sour would probably chunk up the driver more


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> I think the sour d would compliment the devil driver nicely since they have similar structure. The sour would probably chunk up the driver more


Same thing I'm envisioning! Also need to run something else with some sour, last go was Forza Sans Souci from Bloom. Only ran one seed & was not my best grow but no sour in the terps more Wedding Cake. Kinda wish Clearwater would put out more sativa dom strains but the Karma 2020 should be nice headbuzz.

Did you get the White Truffle cross? I’ve been wanting to get into this cut but already have a keeper of the same cross made by HydroRed. The way my cut is I wouldn't really pair it with fruity terps. Its like a roasted peanuts & GG4 terps.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 25, 2022)

higher self said:


> Same thing I'm envisioning! Also need to run something else with some sour, last go was Forza Sans Souci from Bloom. Only ran one seed & was not my best grow but no sour in the terps more Wedding Cake. Kinda wish Clearwater would put out more sativa dom strains but the Karma 2020 should be nice headbuzz.
> 
> Did you get the White Truffle cross? I’ve been wanting to get into this cut but already have a keeper of the same cross made by HydroRed. The way my cut is I wouldn't really pair it with fruity terps. Its like a roasted peanuts & GG4 terps.


No I’m still trying to decide I ran a sour dom headbanger for years so I’m leaning towards the karma 2020 also. Best tasting strain I ever grew


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## ichimoto (Jul 3, 2022)

clear


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 3, 2022)

So he’s blaming clearwater because Glo stole from him? Doing business with someone without doing a lil research of your own isn’t that smart but that’s my opinion. I’ve been happy with clearwater genetics, never heard of that guy


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 3, 2022)

AlienAthena said:


> So he’s blaming clearwater because Glo stole from him? Doing business with someone without doing a lil research of your own isn’t that smart but that’s my opinion. I’ve been happy with clearwater genetics, never heard of that guy


Sounds like sour grapes to me, maybe he’s not at all affiliated _now_ but certainly seemed to be when those lines dropped or surely he would’ve raised a stink long before this.


----------



## buddygrows (Jul 3, 2022)

AlienAthena said:


> So he’s blaming clearwater because Glo stole from him? Doing business with someone without doing a lil research of your own isn’t that smart but that’s my opinion. I’ve been happy with clearwater genetics, never heard of that guy


He did the SD Warheads and Crushed Berries. A lot of info is on the discord about all of this. I had a ton of both releases for sale so wanted to understand what happened. I didn't realize just how bad the GLO stuff was. Apparently he got fronted from the breeders and made out like a bandit. I only thought he ripped off small growers. I don't know how you could ever front GLO. He already had a terrible reputation before this latest move.


----------



## MannyPacs (Jul 4, 2022)

So does he also have his head up his ass? A 2000 pack front is just dumb in the first place but buddy makes it sound like Clearwater did a kick door when his wife and kids were home. A little dramatic for my liking. In this situation when you're on the production end of the supply chain and the profit margins are as large as they are, you just gotta lick your wounds, get back on the grind even harder to make it back and make sure you don't get caught slipping like that again. I just don't get what's gained by airing that out like that at all


----------



## Freshbakd (Jul 4, 2022)

Wow still good ol glo stuff popping up. Old news and I seriously doubt that guy is the only one that got ripped maybe not that hard. Can't say I blame Clearwater for the glo debacle and downfall. Crap the guy could've just gotten on the mailing list and seen that fronting glo probably wasn't a great idea whatever Clearwater says. The format could only be described as schizophrenic


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 4, 2022)

crazy to put blame on someone else for a poor decision you made


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 4, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> crazy to put blame on someone else for a poor decision you made


This is what I was gonna say. Whoever it is in that post crying should take a long look in the mirror.

People can't blow smoke up your ass unless you drop your pants and spread your own cheeks! 

But I get it, you start seeing those big numbers thrown around and suddenly logic is out the window.


----------



## Phlite (Jul 4, 2022)

Dont ask for one on the discord you will be mocked and banded 


Gemtree said:


> Any discount code?


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 4, 2022)

Phlite said:


> Dont ask for one on the discord you will be mocked and banded


Damn, glad we’re chill here


----------



## SFGiantt (Jul 4, 2022)

Never remember seeing PremierSD gear on glo. If he never had anything to do with the release with Clearwater, he still at least gave him respect and put his name on those packs. I'm running the POW- Sour Diesel X Warheads and the genetics have been awesome, very impressed.


----------



## fatAngel (Jul 4, 2022)

Oh man 2000 packs stolen? Wow, that must be like 1/4 of a plant and 3 months of time and $10 worth of inputs.

I love how these breeders think these seeds are rare or something. Your plant makes a 5 gallon bucket full of seeds, just package more up. 

I'm not defending glo or thieves.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 4, 2022)

fatAngel said:


> Oh man 2000 packs stolen? Wow, that must be like 1/4 of a plant and 3 months of time and $10 worth of inputs.
> 
> I love how these breeders think these seeds are rare or something. Your plant makes a 5 gallon bucket full of seeds, just package more up.
> 
> I'm not defending glo or thieves.


Upvote the fuck outta this..

As if a fully seeded, mature plant wouldnt spit 10k seeds on a bad year..

I get where the dudes coming from sort of..a mans word is his word..if someone vouches for someone and it goes south id be pissed. Almost as if it was set up.

But clearwater got burned by glo too..he took his L said afew words and moved on. This guy however is still lashing out.

I get inflation is hitting everyone but sheesh


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 4, 2022)

A thief is a thief. Just cuz you got a million seeds that means its ok for people to steal 2,000 packs? 

Crazy


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Phlite (Jul 5, 2022)

when you do business with someone you are co-signing the other party regardless how you interpret it... As far as clearwater I only came across them when Tiki announced the devil driver collab... so in essence Tiki Cosigned Clearwater (only reason I bought CW packs) But as soon as I joined their discord I realize I made a mistake... I didnt get robbed or anything to that degree but dudez over their have terrible business ethics and treat customers like shit... How far removed from reality do you have to be to mock someone for asking for a veteran discount and in that same breath boast about being a millionaire off trappin seeds. I cant make this shit up


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 5, 2022)

Phlite said:


> when you do business with someone you are co-signing the other party regardless how you interpret it... As far as clearwater I only came across them when Tiki announced the devil driver collab... so in essence Tiki Cosigned Clearwater (only reason I bought CW packs) But as soon as I joined their discord I realize I made a mistake... I didnt get robbed or anything to that degree but dudez over their have terrible business ethics and treat customers like shit... How far removed from reality do you have to be to mock someone for asking for a veteran discount and in that same breath boast about being a millionaire off trappin seeds. I cant make this shit up


"dudez over their" its clearwaters server. the people you interacted with were fellow customers. you were just pissed CW didn't reply to your dms and emails over a holiday weekend.
its all still on the server. it was bad enough i remember you without needing a handle


----------



## Phlite (Jul 5, 2022)

“Cant imagine how you got this far in life”. Think about this comment for a sec...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 5, 2022)

I feel like I’m in the green point thread rn


----------



## TugthePup (Jul 5, 2022)

I usually stop supportinh companies that do not have veteran discounts or better yet stop giving veteran discounts. I am currently running rainbow belts x nowNlaterz. Ill have to let the work speak for itself but would never buy another pack unless Clearwater started giving veteran discounts. Even if it wasnt asked for b4 purchase. Ill update ones these what im sure to be frosty beotches start throwing down.


----------



## Phlite (Jul 6, 2022)

Yea man I feel you...


TugthePup said:


> I usually stop supportinh companies that do not have veteran discounts or better yet stop giving veteran discounts. I am currently running rainbow belts x nowNlaterz. Ill have to let the work speak for itself but would never buy another pack unless Clearwater started giving veteran discounts. Even if it wasnt asked for b4 purchase. Ill update ones these what im sure to be frosty beotches start throwing down.


yes same here I'm running all the gear I purchased - hoping they throw down! As far as companies that support vets @wellgrownseeds is amazing! They are fairly new all things considered but they are growing fast and have exellent customer service! Shout out to Alex over there... they offer 25% vet discount for life and you can combine it with all the crazy discounts and sales they offer.... Honestly I make purchases from them just for the freebies and good vibes I swear! One of their freebies was so fire I had to “dm” Alex about it - guess what he did? shot me another pack for free!  Vanilla sunbreath (pbb x vanilla sunshine)


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 6, 2022)

Phlite said:


> Cause you said so


he didnt

I remember this situation

he said somebody was trying to get the 4/20 discount on a order they placed like a month before the sale started(you lied and said you placed the order 5 days before the sale started but Clearwater posted screenshots showing that was a lie)

he didnt mention anything about a vet discount publicly,you did

you asked about a vet discount in emails,they said they didnt do vet discounts in emails,you still placed an order,a month later when the 4/20 sale started you tried to get the 4/20 discount applied to the order you had already made and received by saying you ordered 5 days ago and you didnt know a 4/20 sale was coming(what grower doesnt know that every bank does sales on 4/20 lol).They posted screenshots showing you ordered at the end of March and thats when you went apeshit and started ranting about how youre a combat vet who took 6 bullets and you paved the way for the marijuana industry

it came across like you were just trying to get some free shit and used the vet card once you were caught in your lie about ordering 5 days before the 4/20 sale started


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2022)

Phlite said:


> I have the right to talk about my experience with Clearwater’s customer service if you don’t like it oh well.... talk about crying poor baby. But since we’re talking about Clearwater let’s talk about what genetics are actually theirs and their herm rate


you do but youre getting out of hand and disrupting the thread and arguing with everyone , name calling etc which is now becoming problematic, we've heard you drop it move on


----------



## Florere (Jul 6, 2022)

What’s up with Americans and their veterans.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 6, 2022)

The sense of entitlement in regards to vet discounts is hilarious 

I swear some people sign up to sweep leaves and run around in fatigues singing poems at fort worth for 5 years just for the discount code

Lmao suckers


----------



## TugthePup (Jul 6, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> The sense of entitlement in regards to vet discounts is hilarious
> 
> I swear some people sign up to sweep leaves and run around in fatigues singing poems at fort worth for 5 years just for the discount code
> 
> Lmao suckers


Gotta get that discount double check


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 9, 2022)

Here is GP x Now n Later after 14 day hang. Haven't sampled yet but has a more floral leaning scent. pulled 105g off a 3 gal promix run so I think I can improve her. Happy weekend all.


----------



## Omarfolks (Jul 9, 2022)

Has anyone grown out white devil? I just ordered a pack of that and of white hot screamsicle and I'm pretty hyped after taking off from growing for awhile


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 9, 2022)

Dante’s Inferno on the left and Tagalongz x Pure Michigan f2 on the right all six from seed. Starting flower in a min it’s the battle of the Oreoz


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 11, 2022)

Dante's Inferno day 26.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 11, 2022)

Bad pics but here are a couple wedding cake x runtz I'm growing again from clone
1

2

I'm leaning towards keeping #1. She has a better yield and the nose on her is offensively strong.


----------



## higher self (Jul 13, 2022)

Got some Karma 2020's going


----------



## GreezzyGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

AlienAthena said:


> Bittersweet went 79 days in flower due to spotting mold... Its evident in pics from 6/15 so I really messed up here on not thoroughly checking. Also threw some late nanners. Bittersweet clone went in right after cutting this one.
> View attachment 4604912
> 
> View attachment 4604913
> ...


She looks so much like the vintage NL#2


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 15, 2022)

Day 31 Dante


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 17, 2022)

Just put 6 Dantes Inferno beans in. Will run the other half pack later

How do they yield?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 17, 2022)

Looking for purple flavonoid…. Can’t find my pack. Put them somewhere and told my wife “these are very good, don’t let me forget where I just put these” 

We both forgot…..


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 17, 2022)

Dante is a heavy yielder if ive ever seen one.. Fat fat colas


----------



## SFGiantt (Jul 18, 2022)

POW- SD X Warheads


----------



## SFGiantt (Jul 18, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Looking for purple flavonoid…. Can’t find my pack. Put them somewhere and told my wife “these are very good, don’t let me forget where I just put these”
> 
> We both forgot…..


He has them available on his website.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 18, 2022)

Day 35 Dante


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 24, 2022)

MacRib x Zero Gravity day 19 in 12/12


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 25, 2022)

Day 40 Dante


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 28, 2022)

MacRib x Zero Gravity day 23 in flower.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 30, 2022)

Dante's Inferno D43


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 4, 2022)

just gotta pay shipping. not bad


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 4, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5175128
> just gotta pay shipping. not bad


Just messaged him hope I can get one


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 4, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5175128
> just gotta pay shipping. not bad





Gemtree said:


> Just messaged him hope I can get one


Same, thank you for sharing koosh.


----------



## SoD4nk (Aug 4, 2022)

Is this for real?!?!?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 4, 2022)

SoD4nk said:


> Is this for real?!?!?


yeah. his deal with chef went south so black velvet cross is a freebie this friday and the bv cut itself is free for all, just gotta hit him up. probably take a min but he said everyone would be taken care of.
im passing personally, don't care for the cake terps and color is irrelevant


----------



## 710_Heisenberg (Aug 5, 2022)

Malt Milkshake








Malt Milkshake 9 grow diary (journal) week0 by 710_Heisenberg - GrowDiaries


"CLEARWATER GENETICS 水 MALT MILKSHAKE" cannabis grow diary (journal). Strains: Malt Milkshake 9 week0 by 710_Heisenberg. Grow room Indoor, growing in . Grow conditions, techniques, grower comments.




growdiaries.com




View attachment 5175409View attachment IMG_0788.JPGView attachment IMG_0790.JPGView attachment IMG_0808.JPG


----------



## howchill (Aug 5, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Dante's inferno hit with some Max carnage (black cherry punch x pure Michigan) pollen View attachment 5063950


How did this turn out?


----------



## howchill (Aug 5, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I had high hopes for CW but gotta say majority have been underwhelming either in smell/taste, yield or both. Throw in the fact I have came across fully hermaphroditic plants in different packs and I think I'm about to put the rest of their gear I have to the side. There were a couple winners but often they would still be lacking in one of the mentioned categories


Which ones hermed?


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 6, 2022)

howchill said:


> Which ones hermed?


Vanilla thrilla and joosy fruit. But I had a few month steak where I saw a few plants doing funky stuff sexually. Honestly I had just found more balls at like week 4 with that joosy fruit and was frustrated when I posted that. I think most herms are from environmental stress so whatever was different for those few months was no doubt my fault and not CW


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 6, 2022)

Must have been some hurt feelings if it got to where they said fuck it we are just gonna drop the clone for free


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 6, 2022)

I paid some dude ten bucks via PayPal earlier. [email protected]

guy on Instagram told me 25. Dude on email told me 10. I’m not sweating it. Man a guy on here hooked me up with some purple flavonoid beans. Thank you kindly, anonymous one. If you guys have purple flavonoid, run it. It’s amazing.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 6, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Must have been some hurt feelings if it got to where they said fuck it we are just gonna drop the clone for free


Yeah tiki is giving the packs to the first 250 orders and Clearwater said fuck it just take em lol.


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 7, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I paid some dude ten bucks via PayPal earlier. [email protected]
> 
> guy on Instagram told me 25. Dude on email told me 10. I’m not sweating it. Man a guy on here hooked me up with some purple flavonoid beans. Thank you kindly, anonymous one. If you guys have purple flavonoid, run it. It’s amazing.


You guys sure this is legit? Seems sketchy. This is the email I have for CW: [email protected]

I bit and emailed the clearwatergentics one, got the odd response and said no dice.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 7, 2022)

This is off the discord shows the email address. I used the ig way and paid $25


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 7, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> You guys sure this is legit? Seems sketchy. This is the email I have for CW: [email protected]
> 
> I bit and emailed the clearwatergentics one, got the odd response and said no dice.


It’s legit. There was a mixup with the pricing Clearwater said in the discord. If you paid 25 you can email him and he’ll PayPal you back 15, he just wanted it to be the price of a small usps box.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 7, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> It’s legit. There was a mixup with the pricing Clearwater said in the discord. If you paid 25 you can email him and he’ll PayPal you back 15, he just wanted it to be the price of a small usps box.


I didn't know this thank you.


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 7, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> It’s legit. There was a mixup with the pricing Clearwater said in the discord. If you paid 25 you can email him and he’ll PayPal you back 15, he just wanted it to be the price of a small usps box.


Wow right on thanks for clarifying. Seemed like too good to be true kinda deal. Peace gang


----------



## howchill (Aug 7, 2022)

Emailed him at the [email protected] waiting for a response!


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 7, 2022)

The PayPal name is the same tied to the other CW email, so it seems for real. Whats the story a deal fell through and a an abundance of cuts? And this is a pheno of DF that flowers dark and I believe I read tastes like cake? Kudos for whomever brought this up (im too lazy to look


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 7, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> The PayPal name is the same tied to the other CW email, so it seems for real. Whats the story a deal fell through and a an abundance of cuts? And this is a pheno of DF that flowers dark and I believe I read tastes like cake? Kudos for whomever brought this up (im too lazy to look


I think it’s a devil driver pheno?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 7, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> I think it’s a devil driver pheno?


Dante's Inferno which is oreoz x devil driver.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 8, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Whats the story a deal fell through and a an abundance of cuts?


same thing im wondering lol. someone fill us in!!


----------



## SFGiantt (Aug 8, 2022)

POW-Sour Diesel X Warheads

Just starting to show signs of flowering... can't wait!!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 8, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> The PayPal name is the same tied to the other CW email, so it seems for real. Whats the story a deal fell through and a an abundance of cuts? And this is a pheno of DF that flowers dark and I believe I read tastes like cake? Kudos for whomever brought this up (im too lazy to look


chef was supposed to keep the cut exclusive, clearwater found out he was secretly selling it on IG to a few people. 
clearwater cancelled the deal, so chef started to publicly offer the cut for a "reduced price" , then clearwater was like okay fuck you then, everyone can have it for free.

correct me if im wrong, thats what i got out of the discord drama


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 8, 2022)

Day 55 Dante #1, Fading nicely other one im growing is just as frosty but different structure both have a grape candy going but #2 is more sweet than zesty

Dante #2 lower


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 9, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> chef was supposed to keep the cut exclusive, clearwater found out he was secretly selling it on IG to a few people.
> clearwater cancelled the deal, so chef started to publicly offer the cut for a "reduced price" , then clearwater was like okay fuck you then, everyone can have it for free.
> 
> correct me if im wrong, thats what i got out of the discord drama


I doubt that's what really happened. More like cw was like let me make you famous man. Send me the cut we will collab then cw fucks you over like he did premier Chef should have NEVER gave them a cut. Sorry not sorry. At least when groit420 says it's exclusive you can put your money it will stay exclusive. I even have a cut called Elusive. Only 1 other on insta got to grow her. Then this man hits be back up for another cut. It will stay with me only. Can't trust these guys these days. I'd give it out free before I let a mf whore slmy selections.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 9, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> I doubt that's what really happened. More like cw was like let me make you famous man. Send me the cut we will collab then cw fucks you over like he did premier Chef should have NEVER gave them a cut. Sorry not sorry. At least when groit420 says it's exclusive you can put your money it will stay exclusive. I even have a cut called Elusive. Only 1 other on insta got to grow her. Then this man hits be back up for another cut. It will stay with me only. Can't trust these guys these days. I'd give it out free before I let a mf whore slmy selections.


nice. so what's up the screen shots of chef offering the cut up for sale while the deal was still in place?


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 9, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> nice. so what's up the screen shots of chef offering the cut up for sale while the deal was still in place?


Idk that's between him and cw. Just stating he's dumb for even letting cw get a cut. If you don't give out the cut....the value is high. If everyone has it then it's not even exotic anymore lol. If the phenotype is that unique shit grow it well and go sell it to an mso easy cash . The thing is though they aren't letting people smoke it just using bag appeal to sell something that looks like a well grown Mac 1. Only thing is Mac 1 is about 3x better. CW has some fire gear but I would never give him a cut. He has a reputation


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 9, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> Idk that's between him and cw. Just stating he's dumb for even letting cw get a cut. If you don't give out the cut....the value is high. If everyone has it then it's not even exotic anymore lol. If the phenotype is that unique shit grow it well and go sell it to an mso easy cash . The thing is though they aren't letting people smoke it just using bag appeal to sell something that looks like a well grown Mac 1. Only thing is Mac 1 is about 3x better. CW has some fire gear but I would never give him a cut. He has a reputation


that's why i personally passed, purps with cake terps? ehhhh. mentioned here or discord, the dante i grew had amazing pictures but the smoke was lame. the white hot guava on the other hand, damn, still kicking myself for losing the cut i had


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> that's why i personally passed, purps with cake terps? ehhhh. mentioned here or discord, the dante i grew had amazing pictures but the smoke was lame. the white hot guava on the other hand, damn, still kicking myself for losing the cut i had


I just harvested some white hot guava. Big ass buds, looks and hits great. I'm sure it taste bomb but I haven't been able to taste or smell anything, especially weed, without it being distorted so have no idea on flavors*.

*Since getting covid last year in nov.


----------



## howchill (Aug 9, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> chef was supposed to keep the cut exclusive, clearwater found out he was secretly selling it on IG to a few people.
> clearwater cancelled the deal, so chef started to publicly offer the cut for a "reduced price" , then clearwater was like okay fuck you then, everyone can have it for free.
> 
> correct me if im wrong, thats what i got out of the discord drama


So question you seem smart 


wheresthekoosh said:


> chef was supposed to keep the cut exclusive, clearwater found out he was secretly selling it on IG to a few people.
> clearwater cancelled the deal, so chef started to publicly offer the cut for a "reduced price" , then clearwater was like okay fuck you then, everyone can have it for free.
> 
> correct me if im wrong, thats what i got out of the discord drama


what’s the best way to embark of a breeding collab? Like what terms should be layed out in your opinion? (Let’s say exotic genetix hit ya up asking to collab)


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 9, 2022)

howchill said:


> So question you seem smart
> 
> what’s the best way to embark of a breeding collab? Like what terms should be layed out in your opinion? (Let’s say exotic genetix hit ya up asking to collab)


Start off with a small agreement and give the person a chance to screw you over. If they're like minded and generous you do bigger deals. People that are going to fuck you usually fuck you the first chance they get and people that build long term relationships in the business do better.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 9, 2022)

howchill said:


> So question you seem smart
> 
> what’s the best way to embark of a breeding collab? Like what terms should be layed out in your opinion? (Let’s say exotic genetix hit ya up asking to collab)


smart enough to delegate that question to smarter people who know a thing or two
like @shorelineOG @thenotsoesoteric @Amos Otis

still wrapping my head around breeding in general.


----------



## howchill (Aug 9, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> Start off with a small agreement and give the person a chance to screw you over. If they're like minded and generous you do bigger deals. People that are going to fuck you usually fuck you the first chance they get and people that build long term relationships in the business do better.


I sent a bigger breeder a whole years worth of work and he “lost it” so I’ve been given my licks so far in terms of collabs


----------



## howchill (Aug 9, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> smart enough to delegate that question to smarter people who know a thing or two
> like @shorelineOG @thenotsoesoteric @Amos Otis
> 
> still wrapping my head around breeding in general.


Thank you! I hope they can chime in!
I sent mans a years worth of work he said he lost it and is now releasing a new line of gear and just makes me suspect. I know now to never give anything out to people who I don’t trust/wouldn’t eat dinner with in real life .


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 12, 2022)

anyone grab any pablo crosses


----------



## RSTXVIII (Aug 12, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> anyone grab any pablo crosses


Yes. Pablo revenge S1 and lazy lemon x pablo. Can't wait to run them.


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 12, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> anyone grab any pablo crosses


Slept on S1s and they gone I believe. My lazy ass. What about you


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 12, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Slept on S1s and they gone I believe. My lazy ass. What about you


S1s tis wat I grabbed


----------



## SoD4nk (Aug 14, 2022)

idk if its me or just bad luck but ive been getting herms like crazy. Specimen-X and Powder Keg hermed like crazy and fucked up my entire flower room. I just had to destroy 20 plants. I also had a few nanners from InHouse. I think im done with the seeds for a while...


----------



## SFGiantt (Aug 15, 2022)

SoD4nk said:


> idk if its me or just bad luck but ive been getting herms like crazy. Specimen-X and Powder Keg hermed like crazy and fucked up my entire flower room. I just had to destroy 20 plants. I also had a few nanners from InHouse. I think im done with the seeds for a while...


Time it start buying regular seeds!


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 15, 2022)

Anyone ever get those cuts? Starting to wonder….


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 15, 2022)

Some have said they received them already on the discord.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 15, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone ever get those cuts? Starting to wonder….


Not yet just came to ask the same thing


----------



## oldtymemusic (Aug 15, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Time it start buying regular seeds!


even then...


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 15, 2022)

I buy mostly regular seeds and I get herms all the time. They are almost always minor stuff on the lowers, not full on hermed but it is super common. I'm not easy on my testers though cause I breed with my plants and I want the traits to show themselves if they are going to so I can skip breeding with those plants.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 15, 2022)

I grow fems and regs and haven’t had a herm in like 10 yrs (knock on wood)


----------



## Loupey (Aug 16, 2022)

Is there any standout typical "sativa or sativa leaning hybrid" strains from Clearwater that I should keep an eye out for?

Thanks!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 16, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone ever get those cuts? Starting to wonder….


I got an email from CW saying that it would be shipping today


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 16, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> I got an email from CW saying that it would be shipping today


Just checked mine and had same email. Didn’t realize these weren’t rooted…….

How do you root a cut? Like you, personally? Or anyone reading this. At work we do 5.5-5.6 PH but man I’ve never PHd anything that low. Guess I’ll try it. Man I hope it roots. Fuck


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 16, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Just checked mine and had same email. Didn’t realize these weren’t rooted…….
> 
> How do you root a cut? Like you, personally? Or anyone reading this. At work we do 5.5-5.6 PH but man I’ve never PHd anything that low. Guess I’ll try it. Man I hope it roots. Fuck


Make fresh cut, dip in rooting hormones, stick in plug and set in tray with dome. Mist dome with water.

My environment is cold so I use a heating mat set between 80-82 and typically see roots in 5-7 days.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 16, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Just checked mine and had same email. Didn’t realize these weren’t rooted…….
> 
> How do you root a cut? Like you, personally? Or anyone reading this. At work we do 5.5-5.6 PH but man I’ve never PHd anything that low. Guess I’ll try it. Man I hope it roots. Fuck


I soak rockwool in flora flex bloom a and B at 500ppm 5.5 PH for like 30 minutes and do what the guy above said using a clone tray and dome.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 16, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Make fresh cut, dip in rooting hormones, stick in plug and set in tray with dome. Mist dome with water.
> 
> My environment is cold so I use a heating mat set between 80-82 and typically see roots in 5-7 days.


This is what I do and just leave the overhead light on 24/7


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 17, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> S1s tis wat I grabbed


Pablos revenge is some insane fire, dude around me is running cuts of it...its an all around stunner


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Pablos revenge is some insane fire, dude around me is running cuts of it...its an all around stunner


Yeah my friend has the cut and I’m getting one soon. Excited about that one


----------



## slacker140 (Aug 17, 2022)

Can anyone provide a discord invite for Clearwater?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 18, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Can anyone provide a discord invite for Clearwater?








Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 18, 2022)

Has anyone else found a lot of runts in dantes inferno or do I just suck at growing weed


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 18, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Just checked mine and had same email. Didn’t realize these weren’t rooted…….
> 
> How do you root a cut? Like you, personally? Or anyone reading this. At work we do 5.5-5.6 PH but man I’ve never PHd anything that low. Guess I’ll try it. Man I hope it roots. Fuck


I literally just used straight tap water, oregon water at 40-50ppm, and I have no problems.

I just put cuts in a rock wool cube and water cubes till run off every day to replenish o2. 

No gels, no domes, no ph 'ing. Just water and low light levels, so not directly under lights more like off to the side or in a shadowy spot.

Easy peasy.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 19, 2022)

Got ‘em. Let’s see if I can root them…..


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 19, 2022)

Still haven’t got mine


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 19, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Still haven’t got mine


I recall them mentioning on discord 2 drops, one this Thursday and next week. Haven't got mine either


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 19, 2022)

Mine said wed/thurs and I haven't seen em yet either


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 20, 2022)

bongrip101 said:


> View attachment 5184430


Did you ever get tracking info or anything sent to you or did it just show up


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 20, 2022)

Dante chopped at day 67


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 20, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Did you ever get tracking info or anything sent to you or did it just show up


No tracking, just the guy saying it shipped and rough timeline of delivery


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 20, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone ever get those cuts? Starting to wonder….


Yes i got mine the other day thursday i think


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 20, 2022)

incase anyone missed it. sounds like they're only shipping beginning of week and limited numbers at a time.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 23, 2022)

Got an email saying this weekend so that’s cool. Funny I already have Dante going right now so will be cool to compare phenos


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 23, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Got an email saying this weekend so that’s cool. Funny I already have Dante going right now so will be cool to compare phenos


Likewise, although I opted to run a different strain freeing up 4 spots instead of running Dante. Hedging my bet, I have way more gear than I do room (as we probably all do). I hope you find a drastically different pheno in your hunt!


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 23, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Got an email saying this weekend so that’s cool. Funny I already have Dante going right now so will be cool to compare phenos


Exactly why I jumped on the chance, would like to compare it to the previous 2 Dante's I ran


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 23, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Exactly why I jumped on the chance, would like to compare it to the previous 2 Dante's I ran


Id love to hear about the previous runs, as well as a bit of education on the BV. I read its dark in color and has a cake taste. Is that right?


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 23, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Id love to hear about the previous runs, as well as a bit of education on the BV. I read its dark in color and has a cake taste. Is that right?


I've never grown out the BV cut, only have grown out two Dante's so my experience with it is pretty limited, both turned out good tho and pretty similar with a floral taste, great bag appeal for sure for outdoor at least. That's why I'm looking forward to running the BV but prob won't be getting to it for 4-5 months or so 
EDIT: and for anyone who cares, she was a breeze outdoors, pests left them completely alone


----------



## RSTXVIII (Aug 30, 2022)

MacRib x Zero Gravity day 56


----------



## higher self (Aug 30, 2022)

Put all my Karma 2020's in flower. Took clones but if some don't root F it! Reveg or buy more seeds if I find keepers.


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 5, 2022)

Gonna be 40% off on Clearwater’s website today or tomorrow for Labor Day. Hop in the discord for updates.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Sep 5, 2022)

Someone will post the code when available I'm sure. This is gonna be a great opportunity to buy some packs.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 5, 2022)

Code will be : CWBLOWOUT 

Not sure yet when it will work


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 5, 2022)

It’s live


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 6, 2022)

Wish my cuts would’ve rooted. Did it exactly like we do at a multi million dollar medical facility. 5.58.5.62 PH, 2.60EC, rockwool, dip in hormone, dome, all 4 never rooted and died. Fuck it.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 6, 2022)

I still haven't gotten an email confirming that they're sending me the cuts. I paid August 8th.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 6, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Wish my cuts would’ve rooted. Did it exactly like we do at a multi million dollar medical facility. 5.58.5.62 PH, 2.60EC, rockwool, dip in hormone, dome, all 4 never rooted and died. Fuck it.


2.6EC?


slacker140 said:


> I still haven't gotten an email confirming that they're sending me the cuts. I paid August 8th.


Me either, I imagine they're vegging out moms taking cuts then vegging them out some more and so on, I be a lot of ppl hit them up for the deal..


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 6, 2022)

Mine haven't rooted yet either, but I'm still attempting to, wanted to back cross a Dante chuck I did to the BV, so hopefully it roots eventually


----------



## superdank330 (Sep 6, 2022)

just grabbed Devil Driver S1 and Rainbow Belts x Pablo's Revenge.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 6, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> 2.6EC?
> 
> Me either, I imagine they're vegging out moms taking cuts then vegging them out some more and so on, I be a lot of ppl hit them up for the deal..


Mine were super tiny bottoms last week so yeah they probably ran out


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 6, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> 2.6EC?
> 
> Me either, I imagine they're vegging out moms taking cuts then vegging them out some more and so on, I be a lot of ppl hit them up for the deal..


Sorry, I meant 2.46EC.


Above. Thriving clones under this regimen. Later on we up the EC and PH more to like 5.75 and 2.75. Then 5.79 2.79.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 6, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> just grabbed Devil Driver S1 and Rainbow Belts x Pablo's Revenge.


I grabbed purple flavonoid and devil driver s1


----------



## superdank330 (Sep 6, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I grabbed purple flavonoid and devil driver s1


makes me want to grab that pack too haha , Just grabbed some Exotic Genetix's last week and got a few Cookies N Cream packs


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 6, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Sorry, I meant 2.46EC.
> View attachment 5193810
> View attachment 5193813
> Above. Thriving clones under this regimen. Later on we up the EC and PH more to like 5.75 and 2.75. Then 5.79 2.79.


That seems really high EC for unrooted cuts. Hell I don't even go that high for mature plants.

I never use a dome, hormones and only use tap water till roots are popping.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 6, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Sorry, I meant 2.46EC.
> View attachment 5193810
> View attachment 5193813
> Above. Thriving clones under this regimen. Later on we up the EC and PH more to like 5.75 and 2.75. Then 5.79 2.79.


Gee that seems awful strong lol. How long until you usually have roots popping?


----------



## superdank330 (Sep 6, 2022)

Wonder if there's going to be Freebies along with the 40% off Labor Day sale. First time buying from his website


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 6, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That seems really high EC for unrooted cuts. Hell I don't even go that high for mature plants.
> 
> I never use a dome, hormones and only use tap water till roots are popping.


I’m not very familiar with EC, so I can’t offer much opinion. The “lead grower” I work under has a masters in horticulture and absolutely loves cannabis so I can’t question him really. This may be a high EC but I can’t say anything. It seems to work for us, not to say we couldn’t improve, but we seem to work for a very corporate operation. We can’t modify much, if anything, unfortunately.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 6, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Wonder if there's going to be Freebies along with the 40% off Labor Day sale. First time buying from his website


He doesn’t do freebies but it’s like 12 fem seeds


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 6, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Gee that seems awful strong lol. How long until you usually have roots popping?


7-8 days after cutting off mothers and sticking in rock wool a few good thick tap roots start coming out the sides. Then smaller ones.


----------



## higher self (Sep 6, 2022)

Tried to show self control in not buying seeds over labor day sales but Clearwater got me for another one of those Creamsicle crosses. $42 shipped I can eat lite for a few days to cover the cost as punishment lol.

All 6 of my Karma 2020 clones rooted. I just put them in plastic bottles with tap water & had roots in a wk. Keep it simple with clones they don't need much to root.


----------



## TugthePup (Sep 8, 2022)

I have 3 rainbow beltz x now N Laterz going.
2 have been twins the entire run. Bug bushy plants thst stack well. As the temps have been dropping one shows a bit of purple and is changing stigma color at a faster rate while the other is almost old school neon green and pure white stigmas still at day 40ish. The 3rd is more of a xmas tree look that is tall and thinner leaves. All three are dripping w candy terps. Smarties, skittles, and shock tarts are the comparisons ive gotten from others. Great frost production. Not as nice as the last Dante posts but very respectible. A fuck ton of balls. And literally the tightest bottom nugs ever. These things are harder than concrete. RIP if the humidity acts up. I tried to get some pics but i could not get 1 to do the plants justice. Ill see if i can get an Iphone user to snap a pic for yall.


----------



## higher self (Sep 9, 2022)

Got my Creamsizzle (Runtz x Creamsicle) pack had 21 seeds in the vial.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 9, 2022)

Anyone got a link to the Clearwater discord?


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 9, 2022)

H420Baby said:


> Anyone got a link to the Clearwater discord?








Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 10, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> 
> 
> Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.
> ...


thanks Bro


----------



## SFGiantt (Sep 12, 2022)

POW- Sour Diesel X Warheads


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 13, 2022)

Purple flavonoid had 19 seeds however the devil driver seeds appear much larger and less quantity but I’m not complaining. Clearwater is a dark horse in the seed game. Surprisingly good, in fact for the price point I’d say maybe even amazing genetics.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 13, 2022)

Clearwater doing the glo thing tossing as many beans that can fit in the vial for those older genetics. Solid buy for sure.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 14, 2022)

I’ll search soon on here but google doesn’t really have any pics except the stock photo of devil driver s1. Anyone grown it out? Any pics? Kind of grabbed it in a whim. Didn’t really research it. Sure it’ll be fire though. Is it tiki madman though? Or a collab?


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 14, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Purple flavonoid had 19 seeds however the devil driver seeds appear much larger and less quantity but I’m not complaining. Clearwater is a dark horse in the seed game. Surprisingly good, in fact for the price point I’d say maybe even amazing genetics.


purp flavonoid coming soon from you grow wise?


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 14, 2022)

higher self said:


> Tried to show self control in not buying seeds over labor day sales but Clearwater got me for another one of those Creamsicle crosses. $42 shipped I can eat lite for a few days to cover the cost as punishment lol.
> 
> All 6 of my Karma 2020 clones rooted. I just put them in plastic bottles with tap water & had roots in a wk. Keep it simple with clones they don't need much to root.


I use the same method, got an aero cloner but things giant and won't fit in the space I was planning, recut the BV and trying again, so far no luck on the roots


----------



## higher self (Sep 14, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> I use the same method, got an aero cloner but things giant and won't fit in the space I was planning, recut the BV and trying again, so far no luck on the roots


How long has it been & has anyone got roots on their cuts yet? Might just be finicky


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 14, 2022)

higher self said:


> How long has it been & has anyone got roots on their cuts yet? Might just be finicky


All 4 BV took like 10 days in a clone king


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 14, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> purp flavonoid coming soon from you grow wise?


Yep. Gonna run purple flavonoid and devil driver s1 in DWC buckets. Might do an inhouse zurple punch. Wish I could find my spearmint style Clearwater seeds. Have a pack but never ran it. Can’t find it.

I don’t know though man 4 hydro bucks in a 4x4 sounds like a crazy jungle. I have two buckets in 4x4 now and 3 cannarado testers in soil pots and they’re being pretty much taken over by the massive hydro plants.

not gonna veg more than maybe 3 weeks next run. Just stretches a ton and I have 4-5ft branches and no trellis. Thankfully the branches are long enough uhhhh the sides of the tent give them some support…. Some are breaking.

Anyway, long story short, purple flavonoid was 100000% the best homegrown Ive ever seen smelled grown or smoked.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 14, 2022)

purple flav was my favorite too. i am so sad I didnt keep running her  
i just popped rainbow belt x pablo
also my black velvet cut never rooted


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 15, 2022)

SoD4nk said:


> purple flav was my favorite too. i am so sad I didnt keep running her
> i just popped rainbow belt x pablo
> also my black velvet cut never rooted


If anyone wants the bv cut join the CW discord and ask to join “cut hut” bunch of people there who got it and will spread it.


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 15, 2022)

higher self said:


> How long has it been & has anyone got roots on their cuts yet? Might just be finicky


I believe it took me about 14 days, I just went with soaked plugs, clonex and a dome. But they finally made it and are starting so show some growth. Have a great day gang


----------



## higher self (Sep 15, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I believe it took me about 14 days, I just went with soaked plugs, clonex and a dome. But they finally made it and are starting so show some growth. Have a great day gang


Hell yeah! Looking good!


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 16, 2022)

6x Dantes Inferno just flipped today.

plant in the back left is a monster. Super vigorous and huge leaves. Makes all the others look small.


----------



## SFGiantt (Sep 16, 2022)

Gary Payton X Apple Mints


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 16, 2022)

Didn't give up on my black velvet. It didn't root for like 10 days, I recut again and planted it back in riot plug and it rooted in 10 days!!! Thank goodness
Also 12/12 germed on my rainbow x pablo


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 20, 2022)

SoD4nk said:


> Didn't give up on my black velvet. It didn't root for like 10 days, I recut again and planted it back in riot plug and it rooted in 10 days!!! Thank goodness
> Also 12/12 germed on my rainbow x pablo


How many cuttings did he send? I got an email today that mine are shipping out today and that they should arrive by Saturday, fuck that's a long time for an unrooted cut.. Did he send yours priority or just first class?


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 20, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> How many cuttings did he send? I got an email today that mine are shipping out today and that they should arrive by Saturday, fuck that's a long time for an unrooted cut.. Did he send yours priority or just first class?


on the bright side... Them mfers may be rooted by the time they hit your mailbox


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 20, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> How many cuttings did he send? I got an email today that mine are shipping out today and that they should arrive by Saturday, fuck that's a long time for an unrooted cut.. Did he send yours priority or just first class?



You telling me. I’m in Phoenix, Az and we are still in the 100s. I also just got the same email. Hope I don’t receive steamed black velvet lol. But for 10 bucks what can I say.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 20, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> How many cuttings did he send? I got an email today that mine are shipping out today and that they should arrive by Saturday, fuck that's a long time for an unrooted cut.. Did he send yours priority or just first class?


He sent two. One of them didn't root at all and it showed sign of death LOL, it eventually died on me. My mailbox was hot as fuck too. Prolly around 90 outside. I honestly think I made a bad cut for the first time so it didnt root. My second cut it rooted in 10 days. So thats pretty normal if you think about it.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 20, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> You telling me. I’m in Phoenix, Az and we are still in the 100s. I also just got the same email. Hope I don’t receive steamed black velvet lol. But for 10 bucks what can I say.


Exactly.. for $10 u can't be crying about it.. it was $10 bucks for an amazing hunted strain. I was ecstatic when it did finally root though NGL LOL. Ima mother that bitch out like crazy!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 20, 2022)

So disappointed mine didn’t root. Not financially, ten bucks is ten bucks, but man the photos of it looked fire. Really wanted that to keep running. Ah well.

Getting some bomb ass roots at work. Now I know. Get a good dome tray combo and 5.5-5.6 PH and let it ride. They’ll root. Wish I knew before. It’s all good.

anyone have any info on devil driver s1? Bought it on a whim but again it’s all good.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 20, 2022)

Day 11 of black velvet in my ezcloner and finally have roots popping. Have been doing plugs for a couple years but wanted to make sure I could keep the stems fresh in case I had to recut them.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 21, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> So disappointed mine didn’t root. Not financially, ten bucks is ten bucks, but man the photos of it looked fire. Really wanted that to keep running. Ah well.
> 
> Getting some bomb ass roots at work. Now I know. Get a good dome tray combo and 5.5-5.6 PH and let it ride. They’ll root. Wish I knew before. It’s all good.
> 
> anyone have any info on devil driver s1? Bought it on a whim but again it’s all good.


If I get mine to root when they come I'll share.. BTW I took cuttings and soaked my Rockwool cubes in full strength veg nutes like you were talking about doing at your work (except my EC for veg is a little lower than yours) and they rooted a good amount quicker than what I've seen in a long time.


----------



## howchill (Sep 21, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> So disappointed mine didn’t root. Not financially, ten bucks is ten bucks, but man the photos of it looked fire. Really wanted that to keep running. Ah well.
> 
> Getting some bomb ass roots at work. Now I know. Get a good dome tray combo and 5.5-5.6 PH and let it ride. They’ll root. Wish I knew before. It’s all good.
> 
> anyone have any info on devil driver s1? Bought it on a whim but again it’s all good.


Same mine didn’t root


----------



## howchill (Sep 21, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> If I get mine to root when they come I'll share.. BTW I took cuttings and soaked my Rockwool cubes in full strength veg nutes like you were talking about doing at your work (except my EC for veg is a little lower than yours) and they rooted a good amount quicker than what I've seen in a long time.


Yes please ! If you could share with the rest of us poor folk that’d be great


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 21, 2022)

We'll def hook folks up when the time comes. The girls are coming along nicely, I think its almost time to pull them out of isolation and under proper lighting. That being said, I think a top is in order?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2022)

Just put the snip in a cup of water and place in a shady spot in veg.

I was lazy and didn't put this in a cube, just let her rock in the cup for about 10 days and big healthy roots.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 22, 2022)

My snips just landed. They definitely looked steamy but ok considering.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 22, 2022)

Mine just got here in Phoenix as well. They sent one snip that was steamed. This will be a waste of time.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 22, 2022)

Yeah mines don’t look all that good either but it is what I expected. Hopefully I can get some roots.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 22, 2022)

I expected there would be at least 2. 1 is pretty crappy.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 22, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> If I get mine to root when they come I'll share.. BTW I took cuttings and soaked my Rockwool cubes in full strength veg nutes like you were talking about doing at your work (except my EC for veg is a little lower than yours) and they rooted a good amount quicker than what I've seen in a long time.


The method definitely works. I was very worried when they moved me to clones (as I suck balls at getting Clones to root at home) but now that I know…. That note page I posted before definitely works. 5.5-5.6 (I aim middle ground) until we get roots, and then 5.7-5.8 2.7-2.8 (again i aim for middle ground) and here are the results….


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 22, 2022)

I guess I at least it was an experiment to learn not to order snips again unless it's winter. I've gotten rooted clones delivered from California when it was 110 out in July and it was fine but I guess no roots and not being in a clone shipper does them in.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 22, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I expected there would be at least 2. 1 is pretty crappy.


If I get mine to root I’ll share the wealth.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 22, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> If I get mine to root I’ll share the wealth.


Thanks that would be cool. I'll do the same if mine happens to lift itself up. I've got it in a cup of water inside a dome in 72 degrees. But it's completely wilted over the sides of the cup.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 22, 2022)

At least you guys didn’t get a couple tiny scrap ones. Barely has one single root so far


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 22, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> At least you guys didn’t get a couple tiny scrap ones. Barely has one single root so far
> 
> View attachment 5201769


I dunno. Yours is looking pretty nice compared to this and you got multiple.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 22, 2022)

I hate that I ruined mine. Wish you guys could’ve had my snips.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 22, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Thanks that would be cool. I'll do the same if mine happens to lift itself up. I've got it in a cup of water inside a dome in 72 degrees. But it's completely wilted over the sides of the cup.


Yeah mines are pretty wilted as well and smell like they’ve been cooked


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 22, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I dunno. Yours is looking pretty nice compared to this and you got multiple.
> View attachment 5201771


Oh yeah that’s no good you got a dome on that? Was the paper towel dried out?


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 22, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Oh yeah that’s no good you got a dome on that? Was the paper towel dried out?


Just got it about an hour ago. I immediately put it in a cup of water and a dome over it. It's just off for the picture. Yeah the paper towel had water and the inside of the bag had condensation all over it. Just too hot I guess.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2022)

Just a suggestion but if you're having clones shipped to you in summertime/warm weather, it pays to have a PO box...


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 22, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just a suggestion but if you're having clones shipped to you in summertime/warm weather, it pays to have a PO box...


That's a good plan.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 22, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Just got it about an hour ago. I immediately put it in a cup of water and a dome over it. It's just off for the picture. Yeah the paper towel had water and the inside of the bag had condensation all over it. Just too hot I guess.


Mine made it in the low 80s so guess that’s the limit


----------



## craftedgrowz2.0 (Sep 23, 2022)

howchill said:


> Emailed him at the [email protected] waiting for a response!


I received my snip yesterday got my clone tray and dome washed and ready soaking my cub now Excited about this but I'm lost of the back story of what the strain is Oreoz X Devils Driver?


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 23, 2022)

craftedgrowz2.0 said:


> I received my snip yesterday got my clone tray and dome washed and ready soaking my cub now Excited about this but I'm lost of the back story of what the strain is Oreoz X Devils Driver?


It was just a collab between tiki and cw that ppl slept on lol


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 23, 2022)

Truffle pig and honey biscuit on strainly now for cheap


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 23, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I dunno. Yours is looking pretty nice compared to this and you got multiple.
> View attachment 5201771


I took a clone of one of my Dante's Inferno plants and you know how plants "breathe" with the light cycle well every day in the hours before lights out it wilts like this but all other clones of other strains don't.

When I first took the clone it wilted to like that shrivelled wilted spinach look but misted and watered and it came back 100% 

Misting helps a lot too. Not just a dome


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 23, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I took a clone of one of my Dante's Inferno plants and you know how plants "breathe" with the light cycle well every day in the hours before lights out it wilts like this but all other clones of other strains don't.
> 
> When I first took the clone it wilted to like that shrivelled wilted spinach look but misted and watered and it came back 100%
> 
> Misting helps a lot too. Not just a dome


I misted and a dome and gave a little light. It was doa and already starting to rot by this morning.


----------



## craftedgrowz2.0 (Sep 23, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> It was just a collab between tiki and cw that ppl slept on lol


Appreciate it hopefully I have success getting roots decent cutting honestly


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 24, 2022)

My snips came in today, 2. One snip "might" make it, it was just starting to rot, the other one was rotted, bottom part of the stem was mush. This makes me never even want to order seeds from clearwater, I would have gladly waited until they could have taken real cuttings and like 4 of them.. I did offer originally to just pay for priority express but that email was ignored.. It's not the 10$ I care about, its the 35 minute drive each way I have to travel to try to root a cutting that I should probably just say fuck it and toss..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2022)

I like how people bitching about clearwater sending them free cuts but not going out of their way to package it better. Lol


----------



## higher self (Sep 24, 2022)

Don't be like that shit happens. Seems like the Clearwater community is definitely going to pass around that BV cut soon as folks get mother plants established


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 25, 2022)

I don’t know why yall going crazy over the BV cut anyway 

its a Oreoz cross so im sure its just pretty mids with cardboard terps


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 25, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> I don’t know why yall going crazy over the BV cut anyway
> 
> its a Oreoz cross so im sure its just pretty mids with cardboard terps


 Of my 3 I have going now only one has a light sweet smell the rest aren’t anything


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 28, 2022)

Dantes inferno wk2 huge plants


----------



## buddygrows (Sep 29, 2022)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> I just scooped up a pack of woreoz. Def will post on here finished buds. Got sizzlecream going now.


you run this?


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 30, 2022)

Dante’s Inferno from seed day 53. 3 pretty distinct phenos but light terps on all of them so far.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 30, 2022)

Well that's disappointing

I got 6 of these growing now and have been worried I'll get dud terps. I gotta stop buying seeds based on photos haha


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 30, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Well that's disappointing
> 
> I got 6 of these growing now and have been worried I'll get dud terps. I gotta stop buying seeds based on photos haha


Definitely has some smell one is a bit more sour and the other two are just that straight sugar smell. Hopefully get a little louder in a couple weeks.


----------



## higher self (Sep 30, 2022)

Getting some fruity smells from 2 of my Karma 2020's. Makes me think there is Papaya in the genetics but I guess it's the Devil Driver. Some plants have good resin on buds & leaves but no smells yet. I have 1 of 6 that maybe smells like it could be Sour D pheno. Hoping things turn up as well besides the 2 fruity ones


----------



## Wayne55 (Oct 1, 2022)

Break out the damp paper towels the hiatus is over!

The plan is 2 King Custard and 2 Black Inferno


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 2, 2022)

These dantes are fucking monster plants man. Wowser. Just hit wk3 flower hope they don't stretch much more.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 4, 2022)

My wedding cake x runtz on her third run

She got that evil look to her. Super greasy, sticky and gassy, the joints pretty much roll themselves.


----------



## DrHill (Oct 6, 2022)

Just curious, has anyone ever experienced hermies with certain genetics from Clearwater??

Last fall, I ran 2 (Gellatti x Runtz) and found some pollen sacs during 1st/2nd week of flower. Immediately threw both plants out. Thought I caught it early enough but my whole garden ended up seeded.

Decided to give it another chance and popped 2 more seeds about 4 weeks ago. They are looking great so far. I've seen great things from Clearwater but I'm just kinda nervous to flower them out later. Don't want to risk it again.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 13, 2022)

Small dante tops but scrogged a lot and only 240w so should be a decent yield. Smells light like a gelato but should come through more after drying and marinating in the jar a bit. Sexy plants


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2022)

DrHill said:


> Just curious, has anyone ever experienced hermies with certain genetics from Clearwater??
> 
> Last fall, I ran 2 (Gellatti x Runtz) and found some pollen sacs during 1st/2nd week of flower. Immediately threw both plants out. Thought I caught it early enough but my whole garden ended up seeded.
> 
> ...


If you found pollen sacks but removed them from the garden in week 2 of flower then I highly doubt those plants seeded your garden. 

I'd guess you missed some male parts on the plants you let finish. At week 2 female plants barely have any pistils to pollinate at that point.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2022)

Anyone have pics of devil driver s1? About to start one of those and one purple flavonoid


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 14, 2022)

Happy Friday gang. GP x Now n Later finishing off week 6. Ive only ran 2 beans from CW, this is a cloner from one. Both were fire. Need to run more. Never enough space or lightning funds. Have a good weekend. Peace


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 23, 2022)

My Kiwi Candy (Mai Tai x Apple Fritter) keeper @ 40 days. Her smell is loud, and kind of reminds me of GSC, but more gas, and a spicy fruitiness that's hard to place. The effect is mostly cerebral with nice visual effects where everything kinda strobes and glistens. Very upbeat (not racey) and uplifting. The perfect kind of weed for socializing or anything really. Only thing is her buds get so heavy they flop and fall all over the place in late flower. Can't wait to hunt the rest of the pack eventually.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 23, 2022)

DrHill said:


> Just curious, has anyone ever experienced hermies with certain genetics from Clearwater??
> 
> Last fall, I ran 2 (Gellatti x Runtz) and found some pollen sacs during 1st/2nd week of flower. Immediately threw both plants out. Thought I caught it early enough but my whole garden ended up seeded.
> 
> ...


The only Clearwater hermie I had was the Apple Fritter S1, but it could very well have been my fault with a possible light leak being in a brand new flower room at the time. But I think others were saying the S1 had intersex issues too so I dunno


----------



## jtronic (Oct 24, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> The only Clearwater hermie I had was the Apple Fritter S1, but it could very well have been my fault with a possible light leak being in a brand new flower room at the time. But I think others were saying the S1 had intersex issues too so I dunno


How did your Apple Fritters S1's turn out?


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 24, 2022)

jtronic said:


> How did your Apple Fritters S1's turn out?


I had only grown the one, with several other CW strains at the same time. The S1 was the only one to herm, and it was all throughout, not just some lowers. It got tossed.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 25, 2022)

Have a good taproot on devil driver s1 and purple flavonoid. Put them in soil today.

Taking a break from hydro. A lot of maintenance and I don’t have a lot of time…..


----------



## oldtymemusic (Oct 25, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Have a good taproot on devil driver s1 and purple flavonoid. Put them in soil today.
> 
> Taking a break from hydro. A lot of maintenance and I don’t have a lot of time…..


really? i find the opposite. once it gets going anyways. i can leave for a day or two and be ok.


----------



## F_T_P! (Oct 25, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> really? i find the opposite. once it gets going anyways. i can leave for a day or two and be ok.


Agreed, ebb n flow with hydroton pots, doesn't get any easier. I like soil but hydro is a no brainer when set up for ease of use.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Oct 28, 2022)

Clearwater having a 30% off sale until tuesday fellas, lots of fire in stock and on sale. Except on the jelly doughnuts crosses


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 28, 2022)

bobdagrowah said:


> Clearwater having a 30% off sale until tuesday fellas, lots of fire in stock and on sale. Except on the jelly doughnuts crosses


Trying to decide between truffle x Pablo or karma sour d x Pablo.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 28, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Trying to decide between truffle x Pablo or karma sour d x Pablo.


id go with truffle, think hes releasing a sour line in month or so


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 28, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> id go with truffle, think hes releasing a sour line in month or so


Got the sour lol oh well will be interesting to see the sour structure with the tight Pablo structure


----------



## the real mccoy (Oct 29, 2022)

Black Velvet, what is it? Can't find any info. Thx


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 29, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> Black Velvet, what is it? Can't find any info. Thx


Apparently a pheno of Dantes Inferno

I got 6x Dantes Inferno in wk6 flower atm. Gotta say they been pretty shit at least in my setup. They outgrew my tent like crazy in stretch and look to not be very big yielders despite being absolutely monstrous plants with massive thick stems and biggest fan leaves ive ever seen. I'll be surprised if I get 2 pounds out of this grow. A couple of them smell nice, one smells like banana, another like some kind of mango or something, another has a gassy smell, the rest are pretty bland and cardboardy. Might surprise me later on but at this stage I won't be keeping any of them. Bit disappointed and I'll be looking to get rid of ny Specimen X pack if anyone wants it. I still have Creamsicle S1 beans which I will grow though as that was actually very nice smoke.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 29, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Got the sour lol oh well will be interesting to see the sour structure with the tight Pablo structure


I think that is the right call, you can't go wrong old school.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 29, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> Black Velvet, what is it? Can't find any info. Thx


Correct, hunted pheno of dante. Probably got more famous due to a falling out b/t CW and whomever had the BV cut. So CW offered to send cuts of BV to anyone who covered shipping. This was about 3 months ago. I agree its vigorous in veg, haven't flipped yet. Supposedly this cut is black, and tastes like velvet cake, hence the name.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 29, 2022)

methfinger said:


> Do you think he is still sending cuts?


Probably not but you can buy S1 seeds of it


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 29, 2022)

methfinger said:


> Do you think he is still sending cuts?


hit the discord, easy to find someone willing to give a cut


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 30, 2022)

methfinger said:


> Do you think he is still sending cuts?


Probably not, but even if he was most people received rotten dead cuts, complete armature method of mailing cuts..


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 30, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Probably not, but even if he was most people received rotten dead cuts, complete armature method of mailing cuts..


They can't control weather man. I give them credit for evening doing this, that is a lot of effort for no return to them, other than to spite some dude. Mine came looking perfect. Sorry you didn't have that experience but its not fair to shit all over CW cause your 10 dollar cut was dead.


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 30, 2022)

Idk... the last couple batches they sent out it was abundantly clear that they gave 0 fux if the snips made it. I get that it became a headache but nobody made CW do it and by the end he was like "it was dead? I did all of this for basically free. You should be glad you got anything" he should have charged 30-50 and just done it right. Wasn't impressed with Dante so I didn't jump on it but CW had to have known the last couple batches weren't gonna make it. I could be wrong but I feel like he even dropped some on a Friday so they got stuck over the weekend. I hate hearing people bitch about free stuff but CW dropped the ball with how they handled it towards the end imo


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 30, 2022)

Fair enough, but you hit the nail on the head. Coordinating sending out potentially hundreds of cuts, monitoring weather, etc. is a large feat.

Im sorry if folks got strung along or didn't get the cut. I never feel its OK to trash another w/o the other party present. CW on here?

Like someone said, If you go to discord there are plenty of folks willing to swap cuts. 

Have a good Sunday all


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 30, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Fair enough, but you hit the nail on the head. Coordinating sending out potentially hundreds of cuts, monitoring weather, etc. is a large feat.
> 
> Im sorry if folks got strung along or didn't get the cut. I never feel its OK to trash another w/o the other party present. CW on here?
> 
> ...


I feel that but this is the forum... Isn't that what we do this for? Trash when it's deserved and praise when it's deserved? Fwiw I didn't see anyone trashing CW do maybe the posts were deleted?


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 30, 2022)

Speaking of the BV cut, mine did eventually end up rooting. Vegging out now and taking snips, might throw a cut in a 1gallon once they root just to see if it's worth holding onto, color and bag appeal doesn't impress me much If that's all it brings to the table


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 30, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I feel that but this is the forum... Isn't that what we do this for? Trash when it's deserved and praise when it's deserved? Fwiw I didn't see anyone trashing CW do maybe the posts were deleted?


Your totally right! Ill move on, but 'immature method of mailing' was stated. I didn't mean to stir anything up, I just feel no good deed goes un-punished. Correct, instead of half assing the back end of the release, just refund the 10 bones and let the community spread the cuts...

Anyone run any jelly donut crosses? They released some this weekend. Everyone is dropping, hard to decide.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I feel that but this is the forum... Isn't that what we do this for? Trash when it's deserved and praise when it's deserved? Fwiw I didn't see anyone trashing CW do maybe the posts were deleted?


to a point, you stated your case you dont have to keep laying into it


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 30, 2022)

sunni said:


> to a point, you stated your case you dont have to keep laying into it


What are you talking about? What exactly did I "keep laying into"?


----------



## EnigmaticG (Oct 30, 2022)

I picked up the Melon Jelly when it originally dropped on GLO right before the end. Not great germ rates 1/6 so far. The 1 hermed when flipped for light dep but in its defense she was rather young. I have a cut from her I am getting ready to flower indoor and will report back.


----------



## Regami (Oct 30, 2022)

I've been trying to get bv cut with nothing yet on discord


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 30, 2022)

Regami said:


> I've been trying to get bv cut with nothing yet on discord


Wait a few more weeks. The snips gotta root+grow before someone can split again


----------



## slacker140 (Oct 30, 2022)

I dunno, it was very clear that by the time I got my cut that 0 f****'s were given if I received a viable cut or not especially when I see others receive minimum of 3 cut's and I receive 1. Not trying to trash on Clearwater but simply stating my experience was a waste of both theirs and my time. The packaging could have been different as well. I've received cuts in 20 degree hotter weather that showed up just fine due to how they were packaged and mailed. It appeared he was just fulfilling his obligation similar to if I offer free beans if you pay shipping but fail to mention they'll be shipped in a paper envelope with no protection in the rain. Really kind of a waste of both our time. Could have charged a few more dollars for the shipping and just shipped them quicker even.


----------



## Regami (Oct 30, 2022)

Feel u I just missed the email so probably won't get the cut


----------



## Regami (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm not upset tho it's cool he sent cuts I was hoping he would do it more but I guess when he got negative responses maybe he decided against it


----------



## Regami (Oct 30, 2022)

I wasn't even involved I broke my phone so wasn't on discord


----------



## Regami (Oct 30, 2022)

Who ran motorbreath or purple punch crosses and what would you recommend for yield big fat nugs lol not little dinky larf


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 30, 2022)

I grew a few MB x 4516 and a half pack of MB x GB from DVG. Good yield and I'm a sucker for chem and og and that came through on a lot


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 31, 2022)

My Dante's #5 in wk7

I actually spent some time shoving my noses into flowers properly tonight for the first time the whole grow. I take back what I said about them having no terps, they are pungent and actually trigger my hayfever which very very few strains do. Kind of a sweet fuel and rotten tropical fruit, and very strong ambient overtones of underripe banana and some kind of melon rhind hits you when you open the tent. Pretty nice but not really what I'm looking for. Keeping 2 phenos to run again.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 2, 2022)

Final Dante report. Smell definitely came through in the end after a nice 2.5 week slow dry (I’m lazy). The two purp phenos are all fruity with maybe a little cake. My favorite is the green pheno which ended up being all vanilla cake and gas with the same taste and killer buzz. Reminds me of cookies and cream but even more caked out. Wish I got a cut of it but still have like 5 seeds left. Overall I’d grow it again just weird how the smell didn’t come in at all till the end


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 2, 2022)

black velvet x devil driver 2 separate plants


----------



## kami6 (Nov 2, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I grew a few MB x 4516 and a half pack of MB x GB from DVG. Good yield and I'm a sucker for chem and og and that came through on a lot


dope i got mb x bv


----------



## kami6 (Nov 2, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I grew a few MB x 4516 and a half pack of MB x GB from DVG. Good yield and I'm a sucker for chem and og and that came through on a lot


this is regami btw


----------



## kami6 (Nov 2, 2022)

hope bv x karma n bv x mb are good


----------



## kami6 (Nov 2, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> My Dante's #5 in wk7
> 
> I actually spent some time shoving my noses into flowers properly tonight for the first time the whole grow. I take back what I said about them having no terps, they are pungent and actually trigger my hayfever which very very few strains do. Kind of a sweet fuel and rotten tropical fruit, and very strong ambient overtones of underripe banana and some kind of melon rhind hits you when you open the tent. Pretty nice but not really what I'm looking for. Keeping 2 phenos to run again.View attachment 5220019View attachment 5220020View attachment 5220021View attachment 5220022


looks like one of mine


----------



## kami6 (Nov 2, 2022)

got oreoz x zero gravity


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 5, 2022)

black velvet cut (Dante inferno) x devil driver


----------



## SoD4nk (Nov 5, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> black velvet cut (Dante inferno) x devil driver
> View attachment 5222346View attachment 5222347


EXCITED to run THIS in a few weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 8, 2022)

BV x DD

Separate BVxDD


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 8, 2022)

SoD4nk said:


> EXCITED to run THIS in a few weeks!!!!!!!!!!


She is nice. Smells like grape and cherry koolaid so far


----------



## Speng (Nov 11, 2022)

Hey!!! Which wld y’all go with? #HELP!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 11, 2022)

Speng said:


> Hey!!! Which wld y’all go with? #HELP!


pow or paisa


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 12, 2022)

Apple Tartz, 9 weeks. Only one I've run so far. Big loud buds, just a bit left on the grinder stinks up the whole bedroom. Smells all skunky and burned rubber to me but the non-partaking partner who has a good sniffer says it's all lemon and fruit.



it's hard for me to get good pics in my cab, can't get up on top of the buds...


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Nov 12, 2022)

Speng said:


> Hey!!! Which wld y’all go with? #HELP!


Shocktartz and POW would be my top picks Paisa should be fire too


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 13, 2022)

black velvet x devil driver


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 13, 2022)

Dante


----------



## Clearwaterbuds (Nov 16, 2022)

Oh I'm here. I've been keeping tabs on everything....doesn't take much effort to join a discord to have a problem remedied when on IG or even here for that matter I can't really respond how I'd like. I update weekly on BV cuts. And if your Dantes aren't performing up to par of some of the other dudes, I don't know what to tell you. Literally every pack will have MULTIPLE keepers and one of the most solid crosses we've ever made. Tried to do a good thing for the community with the cuts and only shipping cost and, well, let's just say I won't be doing it again.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 16, 2022)

Back to flowers, GP x NnL chop day. I didn't pull the trigger fast enough on the GP x zero gravity or the jelly donut crosses. Peace gang.


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 16, 2022)

POW- Sour Diesel X Warheads outdoor


----------



## Speng (Nov 16, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> POW- Sour Diesel X Warheads outdoor


What’s the terps like ? looks great


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 16, 2022)

So I grew 13 full season in 300 gallons. There were I swear 5-6 different pheno's ranging from one's that had baseball size tight nugs, which I assume is the warhead dominant, to more stringy airy one's which I'm sure are the SD dominant. This particular pic is from one that was baseball size nugs. After a few weeks into flower she turned completely purple and dropped 50% of her fan leaves. She finished early and was a breeze to trim. Terp's on her and instantly when opening the bag is earthy funk, burnt rubber, diesel fuel. Once cracked the fritter smell takes over with undertones or sour apple and honey. The SD dominate girls are still drying and need to be cured. So I can report back once those are done if you'd like. This type was missing the lemon diesel smell you'd traditional get from SD but might come through in the other phenos.


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 16, 2022)

Or maybe even gave the same amount of cuts to everyone. Not sure why some people got 3+ and some got 1. I did send an email asking if we paid again if they could be shipped again in cooler temps but no response from the same email that took the money. But whatever, it was only $10.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 16, 2022)

Black velvet x Devil Driver


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 16, 2022)

Another one


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Nov 16, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Or maybe even gave the same amount of cuts to everyone. Not sure why some people got 3+ and some got 1. I did send an email asking if we paid again if they could be shipped again in cooler temps but no response from the same email that took the money. But whatever, it was only $10.


Yeah nows the time of year that sending cuts regular mail might actually make it lol.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 19, 2022)

black velvet x devil driver


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 21, 2022)

Damn some of those sound super interesting....


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 23, 2022)

50% off and sour drop at 4:20 est


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Nov 23, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> 50% off and sour drop at 4:20 est


6:20 EST 4:20 MST


----------



## Dank Budz (Nov 23, 2022)

Too bad the new karma drop won't be apart of it


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 23, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Too bad the new karma drop won't be apart of it


Can get some karma x Dante or pablo for half off


----------



## Satch12 (Nov 23, 2022)

starting at 3:30 mst, announced for the discord members.

Edit: 7 minutes


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 23, 2022)

managed to score a pack of the sherbanger damn those creamsicle crosses are a steal at 35 tho


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 23, 2022)

White hot screamsicle if still available run couple packs and find your keeper .


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 23, 2022)

he put out old regs as well


----------



## Upstate2627 (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving and thanks for the heads up about the drop. Scored Original Sour D x Karmas Sour 12 pack fems.


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 24, 2022)

Anyone know what Peach Ozz is?


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 24, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Anyone know what Peach Ozz is?


Peach Ringz x Oz Kush bred by Dying Breed


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 24, 2022)

Cool thanks!


----------



## higher self (Nov 24, 2022)

Picked up the S1's. Don't sleep on the Karma 2020's it's fire!


----------



## Dank Budz (Nov 24, 2022)

Caved and grabbed the karma x Pablo for the cheap, couldn't pass it up


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 24, 2022)

Pablo's and black velvet crosses should have some fire


----------



## Satch12 (Nov 24, 2022)

higher self said:


> Picked up the S1's. Don't sleep on the Karma 2020's it's fire!


Lucky duck!


----------



## higher self (Nov 24, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Lucky duck!


I'm grateful to have snagged a pack. After I smoked some Karma 2020 I had to have more. Talked to Clearwater on Discord & he was digging the Karma 2020's as well. Lots of flavor in the smoke soo good it tastes like I'm vaping it


----------



## _dwcGrower (Nov 24, 2022)

Hey guys, totally new to Clearwater but stumbled on the forum here and checked out the sale and offerings.

Some really great sounding strains. I know nothing about Clearwater though. Is there anything I should be looking for. I was thinking of picking up the strains below. Look good or any suggestions.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 24, 2022)

_dwcGrower said:


> Hey guys, totally new to Clearwater but stumbled on the forum here and checked out the sale and offerings.
> 
> Some really great sounding strains. I know nothing about Clearwater though. Is there anything I should be looking for. I was thinking of picking up the strains below. Look good or any suggestions.
> 
> ...


looks like a good list, id say try one of his maitai 4 crosses. you should check out his discord


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 24, 2022)

Can't go wrong with any of those imo. Has anyone run any of the zero gravity crosses? Thinking about trying a couple out next year outdoors.


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 25, 2022)

higher self said:


> Picked up the S1's. Don't sleep on the Karma 2020's it's fire!


Any idea what the yield is like on her?


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 25, 2022)

Has anyone tried his Lemon Cherry Gelato crosses? Is it the legit cut?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 25, 2022)

Black inferno


----------



## higher self (Nov 26, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Any idea what the yield is like on her?


On the Karma 2020's? I had a crap yield bc I flowered them in small pots but I'd say the yield is average. Clearwater said he really liked the way they flowered so don't think yields were lacking. I've got my keeper cut in flower again & I'll take pic this time.


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 26, 2022)

higher self said:


> On the Karma 2020's? I had a crap yield bc I flowered them in small pots but I'd say the yield is average. Clearwater said he really liked the way they flowered so don't think yields were lacking. I've got my keeper cut in flower again & I'll take pic this time.


Sweet dude what would be dope. Super interested in this one!


----------



## higher self (Nov 26, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Sweet dude what would be dope. Super interested in this one!


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm getting some... lol


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 26, 2022)

Anyone know the lineage on Now n Later?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Nov 26, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Anyone know the lineage on Now n Later?


From Clearwaterbuds:
"Plat gsc x gdp = candyland
Candyland x Blue power = Now N Later
Now n Later x Gelatti = Apples and Bananas

Blue Power is from SinCity seeds and has produced some absolutely fantastic crosses."

I think now n later was made by Earthfire genetics.


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 26, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> From Clearwaterbuds:
> "Plat gsc x gdp = candyland
> Candyland x Blue power = Now N Later
> Now n Later x Gelatti = Apples and Bananas
> ...


Thank you. I’ve seen nothing but great things from the Blue Power male.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 27, 2022)

higher self said:


> View attachment 5231035


What was this strain you were discussing?


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 27, 2022)

Sucks I wanted to scoop up some sales but my bank was flagged for fraud on wed and locked me out till Monday. So pissed


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 27, 2022)

Christmas/New Years is only a month away. Hopefully there will be another sale then.


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 27, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> What was this strain you were discussing?


Karma Sour Diesel


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 27, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> From Clearwaterbuds:
> "Plat gsc x gdp = candyland
> Candyland x Blue power = Now N Later
> Now n Later x Gelatti = Apples and Bananas
> ...


I was hoping it was the Beyond Top Shelf Now and Laterz
Zittles x Abula (Stawberry Diesel X Alien Kush)
I need more Stawberry Diesel in my life....


----------



## higher self (Nov 27, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> What was this strain you were discussing?


Karma 2020's (Sour D x Devil Driver). He said he would be hunting through the other Sour crosses in mass numbers to start new lines. I think the Karma 2020's were just made earlier with the last DD fem drop so he started them 1st. I paid full $85 for pack but glad to have picked up another half off.


----------



## Satch12 (Nov 27, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Sucks I wanted to scoop up some sales but my bank was flagged for fraud on wed and locked me out till Monday. So pissed


Check with them in their discord if you have it, sales still on and you very well might be able to place an order today and then pay the invoice tomorrow.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 27, 2022)

black inferno
Dante’s inferno (Black velvet cut) x devil driver

cloned we’ll see how she smokes/vapes


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 3, 2022)

Just want to put a PSA out there, do not sleep on the Purple Doses, that is all.


----------



## SFGiantt (Dec 3, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Just want to put a PSA out there, do not sleep on the Purple Doses, that is all.


I was actually thinking about running them next year outdoors. I did Gargantua (Gary Payton X Apple Mints) this year and really liked them. Wanted to try something else from the Apple mints line. All seem solid!


----------



## ichimoto (Dec 5, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Check with them in their discord if you have it, sales still on and you very well might be able to place an order today and then pay the invoice tomorrow.


What's the discord invitation?
I found it


----------



## Big tree (Dec 6, 2022)

Dose anyone no about the purple ripple yield for Clearwater genetics thinking about growing purple ripple and Dante's inferno i don't know how they yield???


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 6, 2022)

4/4 on the Sour Pablo. Seeds didn’t look the greatest but popped quick since they were fresh. Also got 14 in the pack so that’s cool


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 7, 2022)

Threw the black velvet mom into the tent after taking some clones. About a week from flip


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 8, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Threw the black velvet mom into the tent after taking some clones. About a week from flip View attachment 5235159


Looking nice and healthy. I did the same, but my moms were beat to shit so they aren't as healthy looking. That being said its a stacker, didn't stretch much on me (did she for you), and is frosting up nicely. Im about a week ahead... Peace


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 8, 2022)

black inferno


----------



## toomp (Dec 9, 2022)

Wayne55 said:


> 2 King custards a little over 9 weeks from flip
> 
> View attachment 5049538
> 
> View attachment 5049539


where did you get them from. I cant find them any where


----------



## Wayne55 (Dec 9, 2022)

toomp said:


> where did you get them from. I cant find them any where


I picked them up when they were originally released from a now shutdown seed bank. Last time I saw they popped up on Clearwaters site not too long ago but currently sold out.

*edit- Originally sold from glo, not sure why I was beating around the bush

As an alternative resort you could try to track something down from the jelly donut or apple mints line.


----------



## Wayne55 (Dec 9, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5235520
> black inferno


That looks fantastic! My black inferno just hit week 4 of flower and ya got me looking forward to your vape report


----------



## cleverpiggy (Dec 11, 2022)

I don't know where else to ask this, has anyone ever used Calicloneco.com. They have a ton of cuts for super cheap. It seem too good to be true. Ive emailed back and forth and they seem legit. I just cant find any feed back from people who have used them.


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 11, 2022)

Thanks -- have seen ClearWater Genetics - didn't knon nothing about them - theylook soild -what bout yields ?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 11, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> I don't know where else to ask this, has anyone ever used Calicloneco.com. They have a ton of cuts for super cheap. It seem too good to be true. Ive emailed back and forth and they seem legit. I just cant find any feed back from people who have used them.


there's a few on there hard to believe letting go for $20, but at that price id gamble... his IG is active and several people have tagged him with success. just have a solid ipm and a nice little quarantine area. recently found beleafs cuts for 120 opposed to his 2-7k so its possible


----------



## SFGiantt (Dec 11, 2022)

I live in California and those prices seem in line with what nurseries are charging. The number is from Orange County. You should ask him if it's possible to pick up in person. If he says yes it probably legit. Here's an alternative I've heard good things about too although I've never used them. 








Cannabis Seeds California | Marijuana Seeds for Sale USA


Looking for Marijuana Seeds California, Feminized Cannabis Seeds, Cannabis Seeds for Sale USA, Feminized Marijuana Seeds for Sale, Marijuana Clones Salem Oregon, Where Can i Buy Marijuana Seeds and California Clone Collective then contact The Clone Conservatory.




www.thecloneconservatory.com


----------



## cleverpiggy (Dec 13, 2022)

Pulled the trigger, Georgia Pie and Jealousy 20$ each with 40$ UPS next day shipping. They arrived next day UPS. One became dislodged from its compartment in the clone shipper, a bit banged up but I think she'll pull through. Now we wait and see.


----------



## Wayne55 (Dec 13, 2022)

A little over 3 weeks from flip

2 King Custard on the left and 2 Black Inferno on the right. Slower plants to the back because the 2 front are flying along.


----------



## gwheels (Dec 14, 2022)

I grew out a 2 pack of Purple Flavanoid. #1 was a short stacker...wonderful smoke...#2 made me cull#1

I found a fat stacker...purple punch replacer. It is strong...as a hammer...frosty as a snow globe and smells like grape kool aid powder.

I will be pressing some and hashing some in the future but she looks like a giver.


----------



## howchill (Dec 15, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> I don't know where else to ask this, has anyone ever used Calicloneco.com. They have a ton of cuts for super cheap. It seem too good to be true. Ive emailed back and forth and they seem legit. I just cant find any feed back from people who have used them.


Trying this place now


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 15, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> I don't know where else to ask this, has anyone ever used Calicloneco.com. They have a ton of cuts for super cheap. It seem too good to be true. Ive emailed back and forth and they seem legit. I just cant find any feed back from people who have used them.


Watch out for HLVd, those nurseries out west don't test, everything I've gotten from a dispensary has tested positive.


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 16, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Watch out for HLVd, those nurseries out west don't test, everything I've gotten from a dispensary has tested positive.


This is very true, these clone dispos are spreading that shit everywhere. I dont understand why people dont want to pheno hunt their own seeds, I mean where do they think these "elite" cuts come from? I have found way better stuff in my own hunts than any disease riddled clone I have gotten from a dispo.


----------



## Siggy07 (Dec 17, 2022)

Does Clearwater have a discord?


----------



## cleverpiggy (Dec 17, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Watch out for HLVd, those nurseries out west don't test, everything I've gotten from a dispensary has tested positive.


Any suggestions for a good HLV test.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 17, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> Any suggestions for a good HLV test.


Tumi


----------



## SFGiantt (Dec 17, 2022)

Siggy07 said:


> Does Clearwater have a discord?











Join the Clearwaterbuds Room Discord Server!


Check out the Clearwaterbuds Room community on Discord - hang out with 2,426 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## cleverpiggy (Dec 17, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Tumi


Anything cheaper then $250?


----------



## bcr500 (Dec 17, 2022)

Goon squad #1. Blue razz x devil driver.


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 17, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> Anything cheaper then $250?


$250 will get you 2-3 packs of seeds to hunt, seems like a better investment than buying an AIDS test.


----------



## SFGiantt (Dec 17, 2022)

bcr500 said:


> Goon squad #1. Blue razz x devil driver.


Nice work man! Looks tasty tasty! What's the nose/yield like?


----------



## howchill (Dec 18, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> Anything cheaper then $250?


Let me know if you get those guys tested


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 21, 2022)

Black velvet cut


----------



## Upstate2627 (Dec 23, 2022)

Clearwater site has some strains on sale atm.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 26, 2022)

White hot guava


----------



## swedthc420 (Dec 26, 2022)

Flatrate said:


> Starting my first run with Clearwater Genetics I chose Guava Melt, seeds just got dropped. There was 20 seeds in the tube, not bad for a freebie!


What website did you order from to ship to Canada?


----------



## toomp (Dec 27, 2022)

bcr500 said:


> Goon squad #1. Blue razz x devil driver.


which one the better smoke


----------



## bcr500 (Dec 28, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Nice work man! Looks tasty tasty! What's the nose/yield like?


 Blue razzsicle and skunk.yield was low. This pheno was a runt and took forever to take off. I ended up popping another one that dwarf this one.but as usual the little runt was the better smoke.


----------



## bcr500 (Dec 28, 2022)

toomp said:


> which one the better smoke


That was the same pheno. Just flash on flash off pics. Goon squad is the reversed parents of cool blue.


----------



## toomp (Dec 28, 2022)

bcr500 said:


> That was the same pheno. Just flash on flash off pics. Goon squad is the reversed parents of cool blue.


lol one looks green the other looks blue. how was the smoke? im going to get a devil driver pack just 1 but not many smoke reviews lots a pictures in here though so im just going off the best visual i guess. that bv cut x dd looks the best so far but im not sure i seen a bad pic in the entire thread


----------



## bcr500 (Dec 29, 2022)

toomp said:


> lol one looks green the other looks blue. how was the smoke? im going to get a devil driver pack just 1 but not many smoke reviews lots a pictures in here though so im just going off the best visual i guess. that bv cut x dd looks the best so far but im not sure i seen a bad pic in the entire thread


Goon squad was a good smoke but dark and stormy was better. Love kept a cut of dark and stormy and running it again.


----------



## toomp (Dec 29, 2022)

bcr500 said:


> Goon squad was a good smoke but dark and stormy was better. Love kept a cut of dark and stormy and running it again.


i went to buy and they grab those up they sold out, did you do anyother clearwater?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 30, 2022)

Oreoz buddies clone


----------



## toomp (Dec 30, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Join the Clearwaterbuds Room Discord Server!
> 
> 
> Check out the Clearwaterbuds Room community on Discord - hang out with 2,426 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.
> ...


this link dosnt go anywhere you have another


----------



## ichimoto (Dec 30, 2022)

Join the Clearwaterbuds Room Discord Server!


Check out the Clearwaterbuds Room community on Discord - hang out with 2,459 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## howchill (Dec 30, 2022)

Anyone running paisa


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 1, 2023)

Black velvet cut, very easy and healthy girl so far, light berry smell at the moment


----------



## Wayne55 (Jan 1, 2023)

King Custard is on the left side, Black Inferno on the right


Black Inferno lookin like a snack

Next round is Orange Funk as well as Now n later x apple tartz, excited.


----------



## higher self (Jan 1, 2023)

Got some Sour Diesel S1's going. These seeds popped soo quick!


----------



## toomp (Jan 1, 2023)

Wayne55 said:


> View attachment 5244004
> King Custard is on the left side, Black Inferno on the right
> 
> View attachment 5243994
> ...


i love the bud formation on kings custard please keep posting


----------



## Snowback (Jan 3, 2023)

subbed.
Just got gifted "Bad Root". First Clearwater seeds. You people have posted some very beautiful nugs/plants in this thread.


----------



## Alucard1028 (Jan 4, 2023)

swedthc420 said:


> What website did you order from to ship to Canada?








Clearwater – High Quality Seeds With Every Purchase







cwgenetics.com




minimum for international orders are $125 and over. Shipping is free but not at the moment on the new site


----------



## Snowback (Jan 5, 2023)

Canada Seedz is located in Ontario and is priced in Canadian dollars. They carry Clearwater.






Clearwater Genetics -







www.canadaseedz.ca





I've ordered from them a few times in the past and can confirm that they are legit, although they can sometimes take a few days to process orders.


----------



## cannapotimus (Jan 5, 2023)

Snowback said:


> Canada Seedz is located in Ontario and is priced in Canadian dollars. They carry Clearwater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can vouch for Canada seedz as well. I’ve ordered from them 5 or 6 times and always received my order within 7-10 days with freebies.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 5, 2023)

BV Moving along pretty quickly


----------



## Dank Budz (Tuesday at 5:49 PM)

Black velvet


----------



## Upstate2627 (Yesterday at 1:02 AM)

The new clearwater crosses must be bomb considering the high $250-$1,000 price tag. Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## Satch12 (Yesterday at 3:25 AM)

Upstate2627 said:


> The new clearwater crosses must be bomb considering the high $250-$1,000 price tag. Anyone know anything about these?


Those are all clones from the 250 and up price range.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Yesterday at 6:46 AM)

Upstate2627 said:


> The new clearwater crosses must be bomb considering the high $250-$1,000 price tag. Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Yesterday at 10:56 AM)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Creamsicle x Gelato _ cold stoneView attachment 5077943View attachment 5077944


 How they turn out?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Yesterday at 12:11 PM)

Thx guys, was mistaken.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Yesterday at 1:12 PM)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5247775


Sounds like a bunch of midsy Oreoz and Runtz crosses.


----------



## MannyPacs (Yesterday at 2:24 PM)

Are the numbers supposed to be from some big pheno hunts?

Edit: ya considering zero gravity and black velvet are Oreos crosses... That's a ton of Oreos. Would have been more interested in getting a nice cut of his best sour d


----------



## Gemtree (Yesterday at 3:55 PM)

MannyPacs said:


> Are the numbers supposed to be from some big pheno hunts?
> 
> Edit: ya considering zero gravity and black velvet are Oreos crosses... That's a ton of Oreos. Would have been more interested in getting a nice cut of his best sour d


I saw one was like 2000 but you can buy a pack for 60 on sale lol.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Yesterday at 5:01 PM)

MannyPacs said:


> Are the numbers supposed to be from some big pheno hunts?
> 
> Edit: ya considering zero gravity and black velvet are Oreos crosses... That's a ton of Oreos. Would have been more interested in getting a nice cut of his best sour d


those are pheno #s but yeah agree with the abundance of oreoz.. that and the lack of information on these $500-$2000 cuts of the same shit
other than pretty pictures and "its dank bro"

considering what you can find in a single pack from CW, hard pass


----------



## kwigybo88 (Yesterday at 9:17 PM)

There are descriptions of the cuts on his discord.


----------



## nxsov180db (Today at 12:01 AM)

wheresthekoosh said:


> the lack of information on these $500-$2000 cuts


You would really think if someone was serious about selling clones for that price that there would be multiple flowering pics and decriptions.


----------

